# Home for the Holidays-Wizards-Grinches and Sparkles. 14 nights @Royal Pacific Resort, Nov/Dec 2021



## schumigirl

*And, we`re back!! 

*​
*At least from November 8th of this year, Brits are welcome to visit the USA again after a very long time!! *

*It has been such a long time since we were last in Orlando, and it feels like even longer at times, but other times it feels like it was only last month. Very strange time for so many of us since March 2020 when the whole world seem to lose so much. 

I can remember very innocently thinking with so many of you back then, well if we don`t make May this year, we`ll definitely make it in September, completely unaware of the length of time this was going to take before we began to show signs of a little bit of normality. And this little Pre Trip Report is for us very exciting and a sign of a more normal time ahead. *

*Waiting on the borders opening up has been stressful at times, but like everything else, when you can`t change things, there`s no point in worrying, but as some of my friends and several on here will have listened to me rant many times there are times you need to do just that.....bless them, they know who they are and I sincerely thank them......❤*

*We often reminded ourselves how lucky we are though.......although we lost 5 trips through the pandemic, we`ve been healthy and happy and that`s what really matters. I`ve had 3 close family members have Covid quite bad, and one is still recovering after many months, so it has affected us slightly. I had it right back in the beginning of March 2020, I was fortunate to have a mild strain with no temperature and only losing taste and smell, but the worst cough ever ensued!! So, apart from that we`ve been doing good and carrying on with our lives as normally as we can. And really our lives haven`t been affected much at all, apart from travel, we`ve carried on as normal and found the positives in everything, being together as a family has been one of those, when so many have been separated through all of this. I have one friend who hasn`t met her new granddaughter who lives in the States since she was born, she`s almost 2 now, but you can bet she had her flights booked the minute after this announcement!!*

*So many of you have kept in touch which has been lovely through all of this, most of us are experiencing similar things and issues in our own little corner of the world, and it`s been lovely keeping in touch. 

But, with the borders now opening up soon, I`m going to take a chance and do this Pre Trip.....with the full knowledge that at any moment in time, it could stop due to many things......*

*We are all double vaccinated and due boosters soon, but before we can fly, and rightly so we have to take a test within 72 hours of flying to show we are negative. If this shows positive, we don`t fly......a little bit of a last minute cancellation is not the best idea.....but that`s what travel insurance is for. And who wants to fly to another country if you`re ill or there is a chance you can pass on something to someone who could be very vulnerable. I wouldn`t want to be that person. *

*So we have our back up trip of May next year and then September and even December too.......so although we do hope we can make it this year, we`re prepared for the worst. *

*We`ve both said this pandemic has taught us, nothing can be taken for granted. We`ve been fortunate to visit every year since 2007 and we had 10 visits in 3 years alone. Not too shabby.....I think someone told me we`d spent over 300 nights in UOR. But, we do want to start travelling again to the US.......so time to start the build up again..........

I`m often told I have an indefatigability gene, and I do, rarely will I let something beat me.....so if this one doesn`t work out, we move on to May 2022.

So.......who are we, for anyone who doesn`t know.........there might be someone out there.....*

*Carole`n`Tom to most of our friends, joined at the hip as we are very rarely if ever are not together, and we like it that way. Since Tom took early retirement 4 years ago we have extended our trips to the USA and loved every second of them. 

Tom oftens says retirement is the best job ever.......and it is. He loved what he did in business, but he enjoys retirement more. 

We have been married for 29 years, and next year for our 30th....well, I`m already plotting.......he is a little nervous I have to say, but it won`t be too extravagant.......lol........

This is us on a recent dinner out........*











​*Our son Kyle won`t be travelling this year with us, he didn`t want to initially anyway with the restrictions, but life is keeping him very busy and he has a lot of things going on so wouldn`t have had the time anyway, but we`ll miss him regardless. He had been working from home till very recently but is now back in the office and much happier being back with friends and colleagues again.

Weirdly several of our friends are travelling to Orlando in the next year at various times and have all reported their adult kids are all tagging along for the first time in a while.....it is contagious!! 

So........the when and where......*

*We fly Virgin Atlantic on November 24th and stay till December 8th. Virgin have been excellent with us throughout the pandemic. I`ve become an expert at deferring flights after they`ve been cancelled by them, not through choice of course. You can contact them and either get a full refund, or defer them for the future which is what we have been doing every trip so far, so we already have May and September flights for next year....I`m sure there will be a slight amendment to the cost, but I really don`t care, it`ll be worth it. *

*We have PE seats booked, and even with a change of plane as VA no longer fly the nicest planes in the sky, the Jumbo jets are no more sadly, the different configurations were fine with us and hopefully we`ll keep those seats. 

I watched with a great sadness on youtube, most of the Virgin planes we have been on take off for their last flight before going to either Spain or Wales to be scrapped.....it was quite emotional to watch, and the pilots made a show of the planes and stopped for the crowds who had come to wave them off, pilots were waving to everyone and then when they took off and were clear of the ground, they did a very sad wing wave several times rocking the plane from side to side .......I know one of a friend of a friend who was a pilot for VA did one of them and he assured us, they were as emotional as those watching. I think emotions many have been heightened this last 18 months......lol......yes, Tom and Kyle thought I was crazy too!!!

As most of you know our hearts belong to Royal Pacific Resort and Sapphire Falls......but this trip is solely at RP. It`s one of our shorter stays at 14 nights, but we are so excited it`s going ahead finally. We made this booking way last year and having cancelled so many, it`s nice just to be able to plan a little now and hope for the best. Our friends at the hotels are so happy the Brits are coming back. 

Most of you know I can ramble along about most things, and I will in future posts, but this is one I wanted to make now before I talked myself out of doing a Pre Trip Report at all.......just in case!!! As I said earlier, we have always taken for granted the ability to fly anywhere we want, when we want....we don`t just assume now.*

*I`ll run through most things booked in the next posts, including rental car issues, overnight hotel issues and having to actually make reservations....something alien to us!!!! 

I hope anyone who reads this enjoys it, it might be a bumpy ride, especially if it is cancelled abruptly for Covid reasons......but, we can`t not do something in case the worst happens.......*

*Hope you enjoy reading and commenting along the way.......it`s nice to be back.......*














​


----------



## macraven

Horray!!

Time for a new trip report beginning!!!
I’m thrilled Carole is back to a new travel which means new reporting !


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Horray!!
> 
> Time for a new trip report beginning!!!
> I’m thrilled Carole is back to a new travel which means new reporting !



Wow.....you were fast mac!!!! 

 along to what I hope will be a fun filled trip......

Glad you`re here and first!!


----------



## kbelle8995

Yes.  It's been a difficult couple of years.  Hopefully you will be able to come.  We are going down November 11 and we couldn't be more excited.  We will be there in time for the start of the XMas season. 

Looking forward to your trip report


----------



## DoryGirl1963

Woot!!! Wonderful news ! Fingers & toes crossed that this one sticks


----------



## shh

yay - so glad you're able to return. I'm sure many at UO missed your smiling faces. Your TR is a tradition for me: we go around the same times of year - but you always visit a few weeks before me - during halloween, holidays, mardi gras - lol. Every time - 3-4 weeks before. So it's so much fun to read your plans and experiences before I go.


----------



## schumigirl

kbelle8995 said:


> Yes.  It's been a difficult couple of years.  Hopefully you will be able to come.  We are going down November 11 and we couldn't be more excited.  We will be there in time for the start of the XMas season.
> 
> Looking forward to your trip report



 kbelle8995.......

Yes, it has indeed been quite a different time for all of us in many different ways......

How exciting you have a trip planned, and not long to go for you now, I can imagine the excitement. The Holiday season at Universal is very special.

Happy to see you here......


----------



## schumigirl

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Woot!!! Wonderful news ! Fingers & toes crossed that this one sticks



 DoryGirl......lovely to see you too......

Yes, everything is crossed for this one!!! Surely 6 will be the lucky number after missing 5 trips! 

Good to see you.......


----------



## Raeven

Following along! I’m so happy you get to come back!


----------



## I-4Bound

Hooray! Excited for you, my friend! Can't wait to read about your new adventures❤


----------



## macraven

I’m looking forwards for reading where you will be going offsite for dinners…


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> yay - so glad you're able to return. I'm sure many at UO missed your smiling faces. Your TR is a tradition for me: we go around the same times of year - but you always visit a few weeks before me - during halloween, holidays, mardi gras - lol. Every time - 3-4 weeks before. So it's so much fun to read your plans and experiences before I go.



 shh...

We do keep missing each other a lot I think....maybe one day we`ll be there at the same time and can say hello in person. 

We cannot wait to get back to Universal and RP...... and thank you, I`m glad you always enjoy reading along.......


----------



## schumigirl

Raeven said:


> Following along! I’m so happy you get to come back!



 along too Raeven......

Glad you`re following along too....and thank you....it`s been a long time coming for sure!

Hope you enjoy reading and commenting along the way......


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Hooray! Excited for you, my friend! Can't wait to read about your new adventures❤



 yay.....so glad to see, haven`t seen you on the boards for ages!!!

I think we definitely plan some adventures after such a long break from America....

Happy you`ve joined in and hope all is well for you and your family too, been such a time since we caught up.......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I’m looking forwards for reading where you will be going offsite for dinners…



Oh yeah!!! 

We do already have some offsite dinners planned, debating on adding more, but so many places to choose from.....not enough nights......lol......


----------



## J'aime Paris

A little late to the party, but I made it!!!!   


I'm so thrilled for you both!  You'll have such a fantastic time, after such a long wait!

My dates don't align with yours unfortunately, boo hoo....next time hopefully.


----------



## NancyLuvsMickey

Whoo-hoo!!!! The boarders are open!!!! 

I haven't been on the DIS boards for over 6 months because no ones been traveling so not much to read... But I saw on the news that we're allowing you to fly to the US so I had to come here and what do I find, but a new TR about a future November trip!!! YEAH!!!!  

I'm so happy you and Tom are finally allowed to come "home"... We missed you!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> A little late to the party, but I made it!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm so thrilled for you both!  You'll have such a fantastic time, after such a long wait!
> 
> My dates don't align with yours unfortunately, boo hoo....next time hopefully.



 to the party....wouldn`t be the same without you!!

Thanks Lori......we are very excited for everything to be opening back up again......oh I know, when I saw your dates I was disappointed.....but yes, we`ll align next time and have a good old meet up again  

Glad you`re here as always.......


----------



## schumigirl

NancyLuvsMickey said:


> Whoo-hoo!!!! The boarders are open!!!!
> 
> I haven't been on the DIS boards for over 6 months because no ones been traveling so not much to read... But I saw on the news that we're allowing you to fly to the US so I had to come here and what do I find, but a new TR about a future November trip!!! YEAH!!!!
> 
> I'm so happy you and Tom are finally allowed to come "home"... We missed you!!!!



 back to you too Nancy........

I`m glad you saw the news and made your way back.....always good to see you....and thank you, we`ve missed the USA a whole lot too....

Hope you enjoy it......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> I`m often told I have an indefatigability gene


Truer words never spoken 

everything here is crossed for luck  for you!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Truer words never spoken
> 
> everything here is crossed for luck  for you!



And a very warm   to you Janet.......

Thanks.....and I think you may have been of the aforementioned ones who say that too......

Hope you enjoy this one too.......


----------



## Worfiedoodles

There is one thing on the DIS that always, unequivocally makes me happy -- and it's a Schumi TR! 

So glad you are coming back and planning again! This one will be EPIC! (Ok, Epic is still coming, but this one is going to be a holiday treat for sure!! )


----------



## Skywalker3

How fabulous for you! I sure hope you get to make this trip!!! Wishing you the very best, and looking forward to reading about your adventures!


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> There is one thing on the DIS that always, unequivocally makes me happy -- and it's a Schumi TR!
> 
> So glad you are coming back and planning again! This one will be EPIC! (Ok, Epic is still coming, but this one is going to be a holiday treat for sure!! )



And another big   to you Maria......

Glad you made it over...and thank you!!! Lovely praise indeed.......

Yep, planning is on the agenda for sure, we have some things organised and some still to sort out....and with only 5 weeks to go, I might need to get a wiggle on.....lol....

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## schumigirl

Skywalker3 said:


> How fabulous for you! I sure hope you get to make this trip!!! Wishing you the very best, and looking forward to reading about your adventures!



 along Skywalker 3.....

Thank you so much.....I appreciate that a lot......and glad to have you along for this one.....I do hope you enjoy reading and commenting along the way.....

Good to see you.......


----------



## jump00

You know when Carole starts a trip report its going to be a great read!…
Woohoo
Brenda


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> You know when Carole starts a trip report its going to be a great read!…
> Woohoo
> Brenda



 Brenda!!!

Awww thanks.......I`m happy to see you here too.....and do hope you enjoy this one along the way.....look forward to chatting again.......


----------



## Robo56

Congratulations Carole to you and Tom on your upcoming trip. I know you both have been looking forward to this trip. 

I look forward to reading your pre-trip plans and trip report. 

It is always nice to see a Sans family member looking forward to returning to Universal.


----------



## musika

I have been lurking along for a bit reading your former PTR. I love your writing style and you've won me over on RPR. I'm very interested to see how your trip goes!


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Congratulations Carole to you and Tom on your upcoming trip. I know you both have been looking forward to this trip.
> 
> I look forward to reading your pre-trip plans and trip report.
> 
> It is always nice to see a Sans family member looking forward to returning to Universal.



 along Robbie......

Yes, we certainly have looked forward to getting back to Orlando.

Thank you, I do hope you enjoy reading along too......


----------



## schumigirl

musika said:


> I have been lurking along for a bit reading your former PTR. I love your writing style and you've won me over on RPR. I'm very interested to see how your trip goes!



 musika......

Thank you so much, and I`m so happy to hear your thoughts on RPR! 

Glad to have you along and hope it`s a fun read for you.......


----------



## jdrum3

Very happy for you and look forward to the TR from RPR. That time frame should be fantastic for experiencing the holidays!


----------



## keishashadow

Worfiedoodles said:


> There is one thing on the DIS that always, unequivocally makes me happy -- and it's a Schumi TR!
> 
> So glad you are coming back and planning again! This one will be EPIC! (Ok, Epic is still coming, but this one is going to be a holiday treat for sure!! )


Yes, it’s a nice feeling to know you can open a thread & there will be nothing but good vibes.


----------



## schumigirl

jdrum3 said:


> Very happy for you and look forward to the TR from RPR. That time frame should be fantastic for experiencing the holidays!



And   to you too jdrum3

We did miss being there last year with the pandemic, enjoyed the previous 3 years for the holidays, so absolutely look forward to experiencing it again...

Hope you enjoy it too........


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Yes, it’s a nice feeling to know you can open a thread & there will be nothing but good vibes.



That`s a lovely thing to say and yes, completely agree....... 

There are some lovely, lovely folks on here.......


----------



## schumigirl

​


*As we waited patiently, or not so patiently as my husband will attest to, we began to get some things in place. We were getting assurances from friends in the States and Orlando that the ban would be lifted sometime in November.....but of course, until it`s official, you just never know. *
*
We first and foremost got the all important Travel Insurance sorted. I did think this was going to be through the roof cost wise with the addition of Covid cover, but we were pleasantly surprised that we didn`t pay over the odds, and are completely covered for all things covid should the worst happen. 
*
*Hotels and flights aren`t an issue as hotel would cancel for us, and flights would be deferred again. But, everything else needs to be completely covered more than ever. *





*CAR RENTAL*​


*Earlier in the year we had looked and prices for May with the trip that never happened were showing as around $4,000 for 23 nights.......*







​


*So, we were curious as to what prices would be like later in the year.......not much better, but not $4,000. *
*
Looking around we found no one was better than good old Alamo who we usually rent the car from. So, we took a chance and grabbed a reservation before the travel ban was reversed and booked a full size SUV for the 2 weeks. 

They were very good and said if the trip didn`t go ahead due to borders not opening they would defer the reservation to go towards our May rental, so we had nothing to lose by going ahead. 
*
*We spend a lot of time driving around to restaurants, other areas and simple things like going to Publix, so although it may sit in the parking lot a lot of the time, we`d rather have one and not utilise it often, as be without one.*




*OVERNIGHT HOTEL*







​

*This was something we never thought would be a problem........famous last words! *

*For the last few trips we have been staying at the Marriott near the airport, we really liked it as it had a lovely Executive Lounge, good restaurants, bar and rooms were immaculately clean. 

But, we did always like The Radisson.........*













*We looked to book The Marriott again, but reviews were the worst we had ever seen. Only one restaurant open, no bar, no room service, staff were apathetic and rooms were not cleaned properly. So we quickly dismissed that as an option at least till things are back to some kind of normal. 

We went back to the good old Radisson as an option. Or so we thought. *
*
We love this hotel, but had wanted a change last few visits hence the reason for The Marriott, so as we checked availability, we saw there were reports that reservations were being cancelled last minute, or with no notice and people were turning up to be told their room wasn`t available anymore. That was worrying. They had been closed for most of the summer as they had turned themselves into a quarantine hotel......not the best thought. 

We made the booking anyway, and hoped for the best. We did hear although the Executive Lounge was open, they weren`t offering food only prepackaged snacks, which isn`t an issue for us as we prefer to eat down in the restaurant anyway, but it may affect some people who make a meal of the appetisers. They weren`t making that clear on the website. 
*
*Meanwhile we made another booking for another hotel that got not bad reviews......It`s called The Clayton and hadn`t ever impressed us, but they had a Junior Suite available and the restaurant was going to be open which was a bonus. Then a friend said they had stayed there before flying off on business and they had no shuttle bus to the airport.....not a big deal, but it does make it easier. We did cancel that reservation as we just don`t like the look of the place. *
*
Then someone contacted me to say The Radisson was still partly a quarantine hotel, but were also using half?? the hotel housing Afghan refugee/Asylum Seekers. Had a look at reviews and several people were reporting the very same thing. 
*
*That had us even more worried. Although we had booked the Executive Floor, the thought of a much noisier hotel didn`t appeal to us. 

I emailed head office and also found the managers email address and sent him one directly asking him to confirm they were housing Asylum seekers and refugees, that was 4 days ago and so far we have heard nothing back, so that tells us all we need to know. We will be cancelling that reservation. *
*
So, looking around we found a DoubleTree by Hilton that was getting very good reviews and again, close by the airport so a shuttle would work or we could get a cab. 
*
*So, we booked a room there for our overnight stay and looks like we`ll keep that one as I`m pretty sure we`ll be cancelling the Radisson. *









*Who`d have thought making a reservation for a one night stay would be so difficult. *


----------



## macraven

Yay 
Your room is locked in !
( for now)


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Yay
> Your room is locked in !
> ( for now)



lol.....

Yes, I sense there may be another change somewhere along the road with our airport hotel.......


----------



## SCSabresfan

Looks like we will be at RPR at the same time. Looking forward to it as our anniversary trip was supposed to happen May 2020, then December 2020, then May 2021, now December 2021.


----------



## schumigirl

SCSabresfan said:


> Looks like we will be at RPR at the same time. Looking forward to it as our anniversary trip was supposed to happen May 2020, then December 2020, then May 2021, now December 2021.



Hey.......  along SCSabresfan.......

Oh it`ll be nice to say hello to you again this year, and celebrating your anniversary will be lovely, doesn`t matter it`s late.....

So many celebrations have been postponed through all of this.....

Good to see you here too......


----------



## NancyLuvsMickey

Who would have thought that booking a hotel for the night before your flight would be the hardest thing to do!!!

And $4000 for 23 days for a car rental???  WOWZER!!!!! I know car rental prices have gone up, but you only want to use the car, not buy it!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

NancyLuvsMickey said:


> Who would have thought that booking a hotel for the night before your flight would be the hardest thing to do!!!
> 
> And $4000 for 23 days for a car rental???  WOWZER!!!!! I know car rental prices have gone up, but you only want to use the car, not buy it!!!!



Completely agree. It is usually the simplest of things to do as we know which hotels we like to stay in and do have a choice of several at the airport. But, my goodness this has been the first time ever we`ve struggled. I know we`ll have a bed, but would prefer to have good amenities while we are there. 

Oh thankfully they`ve come down since then, but we`re still paying more for a 2 week rental than we paid for the last September we were there, that was almost 4 weeks. Hopefully by next year rates will be more back to what they were before. 

And yes, a friend in Orlando said we`d be cheaper buying a car and just leaving it there........I`m sure he was right.


----------



## kbelle8995

$4000 for a rental Car.  Good Lord


----------



## schumigirl

kbelle8995 said:


> $4000 for a rental Car.  Good Lord



It`s laughable really. They were obviously trying to discourage any bookings at all. 

Keishashadow pointed us in some other directions that were better, she is excellent with rental car issues......but of course the trip never happened anyway.


----------



## kbelle8995

schumigirl said:


> It`s laughable really. They were obviously trying to discourage any bookings at all.
> 
> Keishashadow pointed us in some other directions that were better, she is excellent with rental car issues......but of course the trip never happened anyway.



Hooray for Keishashadow.  Always good to have someone to help you who knows the ins and out.  I'm also starting to think I'm in the wrong business


----------



## schumigirl

kbelle8995 said:


> Hooray for Keishashadow.  Always good to have someone to help you who knows the ins and out.  I'm also starting to think I'm in the wrong business



lol.....she managed to find Brit sites too offering better deals, we cannot book with US companies as you go so far then it directs you back to the more expensive UK sites. 

But, least we have a car now....and we do like Alamo, never had any issues with them at MCO for us.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I can't believe the difficulty in finding a pre-night hotel. By definition, that should be the easiest part of your trip. So glad everything else is falling into place. The insurance would have been a worry for sure. Of course you need to be completely covered. 

I don't blame you for wanting a quiet, restful night before your flight. It's a very long one and you want to segue into vacation mode! When do you first start to feel the excitement? I am an odd duck and waiting for our uber to the airport I'm already bouncing on my heels


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> I can't believe the difficulty in finding a pre-night hotel. By definition, that should be the easiest part of your trip. So glad everything else is falling into place. The insurance would have been a worry for sure. Of course you need to be completely covered.
> 
> I don't blame you for wanting a quiet, restful night before your flight. It's a very long one and you want to segue into vacation mode! When do you first start to feel the excitement? I am an odd duck and waiting for our uber to the airport I'm already bouncing on my heels



That`s what we thought...click on the hotel and book! It`s crazy how many issues these hotels are having right now. 

Kyle says I get far too excited too early, he always says the night before is close enough. But, as soon as our car service arrives to drive us up to Manchester, that`s when the trip really begins. 

I can imagine you bouncing in the Uber now.......lol.......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

How did I miss you started a new trip report!!!!  It's soooo great the boarders are open again!!!  

I can't wait to hear more details!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> How did I miss you started a new trip report!!!!  It's soooo great the boarders are open again!!!
> 
> I can't wait to hear more details!!!



 Pumpkin......

I never bothered to put a link in the San.......

Yes, it is wonderful that International Travel is starting up for so many of us that have been waiting for it. I know Canadians have been in a similar state as us, so yes, good news all round the borders are finally opening back up.

We need to take a Covid test before we can fly, which is understandable, but we have no restrictions or tests on coming back into the UK.

But, glad to see you here......hope you enjoy!!


----------



## snowpack

schumigirl said:


> And, we`re back!!



So great to see this post. Happy that all our friends across the pond can come back, but this post means that life is getting closer to normal. Can't wait to see all that you have planned,


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> So, we were curious as to what prices would be like later in the year.......not much better, but not $4,000.
> [/QUOT
> Ummm...yikes.  I'm finding it's going to cost us just over 1,000 for around a 9 day rental.   If we were not going to be travelling around to different areas, we would just uber around.  It's definitely not cheap.
> 
> 
> schumigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we booked a room there for our overnight stay and looks like we`ll keep that one as I`m pretty sure we`ll be cancelling the Radisson.
> 
> 
> 
> That is crazy!!!!  We have found that several hotels here as well were covid hotels as well.  It definitely makes for finding accommodations harder.  We are trying to get out flights out of the city dd lives in.  There are great connections there for us.  We have a very limited number of direct flights on the west.
> 
> We still have to test going out, and need a very pricy test 200+ US/ test to return home...YET.  We are hopeful that they have lifted the no non-essential travel advisory that they will lift the returning test as well.  If we need to get it to return home, we will, but would rather not have to race around to find testing, worry etc etc etc etc.
Click to expand...


----------



## disneyseniors

Hi Schumigirl:   I have been reading your reports for a while, and always come away with a happy smile   I'm so glad you are able to come to the USA now.  You will be staying at our favorite Universal Resort, the Royal Pacific.  I love it's tropical look and the staff were excellent.   Can't wait to hear the rest of your TR.


----------



## schumigirl

snowpack said:


> So great to see this post. Happy that all our friends across the pond can come back, but this post means that life is getting closer to normal. Can't wait to see all that you have planned,



 Vicki.......I`m so glad to see you here......

Yes, it`s certainly a move forward after such a long time of not being able to travel to the USA......life goes on.

Thank you, hope you enjoy coming along for the ride.......


----------



## schumigirl

Yes, it seems so many hotels became quarantine places, must have been money in it for them. I wouldn`t mind, but them to deny it seems dodgy to me. 

I hope they do drop that expensive test to get home.....I do wonder how reliable the tests are considering you could pick it up after being tested......but, guess we do as we are told......I know I will do whatever it takes to get flying again.


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> Hi Schumigirl:   I have been reading your reports for a while, and always come away with a happy smile   I'm so glad you are able to come to the USA now.  You will be staying at our favorite Universal Resort, the Royal Pacific.  I love it's tropical look and the staff were excellent.   Can't wait to hear the rest of your TR.



 along disneyseniors......I am very happy to see you here and glad to hear you have enjoyed some reports before.......

Thank you....we are so happy to be coming back again, finally!! 

Oh yes, the RP is very special to us, I`m glad to hear it`s your favourite place too, it can`t be beaten in so many ways, and yes they have the best staff!!! 

Hope you enjoy reading and commenting along the way.......


----------



## disneyAndi14

Hi  Carole!! I’m so glad I wandered over to the Uni boards and saw your PTR! I am so excited for you, I sure hope it all works and you will be at your happy place soon!
I will be at Universal 12/1-12/3 at Portofino Bay, we got a wonderful AP rate! We must say hello  
I have to meet the famous Carole and Tom!
I am sure you are thrilled to be planning a trip again, I am excited to see Universal at Christmas time and all the decorations.
Excited to read more!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Hi  Carole!! I’m so glad I wandered over to the Uni boards and saw your PTR! I am so excited for you, I sure hope it all works and you will be at your happy place soon!
> I will be at Universal 12/1-12/3 at Portofino Bay, we got a wonderful AP rate! We must say hello
> I have to meet the famous Carole and Tom!
> I am sure you are thrilled to be planning a trip again, I am excited to see Universal at Christmas time and all the decorations.
> Excited to read more!
> View attachment 615788



Well......a very warm   Caroline........

Oh fingers crossed we do get to say hello!! I`m sure we`ll be able to arrange something, I`m looking forward to that....finally!!! And it`ll be lovely at PBH........

It is fabulous being able to plan again after such a long time, but of course it`s always in the back of our minds that it can be cancelled at any time for several reasons.....hopefully not though......yes, we love all the Holiday things and decorations at Universal, can`t wait to see them all again.

Good to see you though, hope you`re all doing ok.......


----------



## DL1WDW2

Hi! So happy for your trip planning. If you happen to plan n informal meet up I hope you post cause I would think that would be fun.
Maybe early morn at the Starbucks in CityWalk with a box of VooDoo Donuts. The outdoor area has plenty seating. And is fun to watch all the guests arriving .
This is going to be fun to have fun with your pre trip planning Fun !


----------



## schumigirl

DL1WDW2 said:


> Hi! So happy for your trip planning. If you happen to plan n informal meet up I hope you post cause I would think that would be fun.
> Maybe early morn at the Starbucks in CityWalk with a box of VooDoo Donuts. The outdoor area has plenty seating. And is fun to watch all the guests arriving .
> This is going to be fun to have fun with your pre trip planning Fun !



 DL1WDW2

Oh I always post pics of meet ups when I come home and start the report properly, there are so many options for a meet for sure.

Glad to have you along, and hope you enjoy it.....


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Welcome to another year at hogwarts


----------



## SCSabresfan

schumigirl said:


> Hey.......  along SCSabresfan.......
> 
> Oh it`ll be nice to say hello to you again this year, and celebrating your anniversary will be lovely, doesn`t matter it`s late.....
> 
> So many celebrations have been postponed through all of this.....
> 
> Good to see you here too......


We were thinking the same. The delayed trip just means we get to celebrate the last two anniversaries on this trip! That's why we splurged on the club room for this trip. Although, I think she is now hooked on the club level, so we may not ever go back to a "normal" room. 
And we just booked our anniversary trip for May 2022.  (Yep at club level again.)


----------



## schumigirl

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Welcome to another year at hogwarts





Indeed, another year ahead. 

Glad to see you here, hope you enjoy this one........


----------



## schumigirl

SCSabresfan said:


> We were thinking the same. The delayed trip just means we get to celebrate the last two anniversaries on this trip! That's why we splurged on the club room for this trip. Although, I think she is now hooked on the club level, so we may not ever go back to a "normal" room.
> And we just booked our anniversary trip for May 2022.  (Yep at club level again.)



Fabulous news!! 

I think we all need to celebrate anything we can, whenever we can now....

lol....I like your wife`s thinking!! Why not......

We`re there in May too, but we are staying mainly at Sapphire for that trip, and yes, glad you`ve booked CL then too.......isn`t it just nice to be back planning trips again!!!


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

Yay so happy for you both, I jumped on as I was hoping you might get a trip this year! We've rebooked again for September/October next year so hopefully finally see you again then xx


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Yay so happy for you both, I jumped on as I was hoping you might get a trip this year! We've rebooked again for September/October next year so hopefully finally see you again then xx





 Matt!!!

I am so happy to see you here.........we did wonder if you were going to be there next year since this year didn`t happen. 

Also, never got the chance to tell you, we saw Rob on Tipping Point....he did good!!! 

It was a pure fluke we switched it on that night as we rarely have the tv on at that time and there he was!! I called my mum and told her to switch on as we always say we never know anyone on these shows.......lol......

We`ll definitely look forward to seeing you next year then, I`m sure we`ll have no issues getting to America then......

Load of hugs to you, Rob and Jackson too xxx.......


----------



## AussieBritTraveller

schumigirl said:


> Matt!!!
> 
> I am so happy to see you here.........we did wonder if you were going to be there next year since this year didn`t happen.
> 
> Also, never got the chance to tell you, we saw Rob on Tipping Point....he did good!!!
> 
> It was a pure fluke we switched it on that night as we rarely have the tv on at that time and there he was!! I called my mum and told her to switch on as we always say we never know anyone on these shows.......lol......
> 
> We`ll definitely look forward to seeing you next year then, I`m sure we`ll have no issues getting to America then......
> 
> Load of hugs to you, Rob and Jackson too xxx.......



Haha yes his episode was repeated, the damn machine just didn't go in his favour glad you got to see it!

We were gutted to lose this trip as well but we did get to Barcelona to finally celebrate Robs 50th last week which was amazing 

Looking forward to seeing your trip on here xx


----------



## tink1957

I'm late, as usual.  So happy for you to finally get back home where you belong.

We are planning a Christmas trip so we will miss you by a few weeks.  Looking forward to seeing you again in September.

I can't wait to hear about your adventures.


----------



## schumigirl

AussieBritTraveller said:


> Haha yes his episode was repeated, the damn machine just didn't go in his favour glad you got to see it!
> 
> We were gutted to lose this trip as well but we did get to Barcelona to finally celebrate Robs 50th last week which was amazing
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your trip on here xx



How lovely, beautiful place for a celebration. 

Yes, too many of us have had so many trips lost......time to make up for it!! 

Belated birthday wishes to your lovely husband......xxx


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> I'm late, as usual.  So happy for you to finally get back home where you belong.
> 
> We are planning a Christmas trip so we will miss you by a few weeks.  Looking forward to seeing you again in September.
> 
> I can't wait to hear about your adventures.



 to you Vicki.......lovely to see you......

Better late than never my friend.......hope you had a lovely HHN trip, we need to catch up properly.

And a Christmas trip too.....fabulous!! Sorry we`ll miss you though, but yes, pencil us in for next September....we are fiddling about with dates right now and trying to work out if we go later or earlier.....decisions....but good decisions to have. 

Look forward to chatting along the way.......


----------



## schumigirl

​*Yes, several of my lovely friends who seem to have a good sense of humour all sent me that a few times after we had several trips cancelled.....they`re very funny......or try to be  *

*It was a constant stream of cancellations though, looking back it`s almost surreal having 5 trips cancelled over that length of time, but thankfully, we just moved on and began thinking of the next one, nothing else for it really. 

Flying wise, our first choice is always Virgin Atlantic. We`ve been flying with them to Orlando/NYC since 2007 and have never had a complaint with them. And through this pandemic they have been first class in dealing with issues arising from it. *

*Our December trip last year, when cancelled, the first thing we did was defer the flights from that trip to be booked for this year when flights became available. You could of course take a full refund of what you had paid, but we knew we had more trips to book and deferring the flight suited us best. 

There were a few that did mention we should be worried in case VA went bankrupt and we lost the money, but we had faith they wouldn`t. They are a massive company with huge backers, so the chances of them going bust were slim to none. Thankfully. *

*As soon as flights were released, I was on them like a cat on a hot tin roof.......we knew roughly which dates we wanted, our hotel was already booked, but a quick email would change that if needed. We did give it a few days to compare days and eventually settled on November 24th, till December 8th.

Contacting VA was easy, once we finally got through to a member of staff.....lines were so busy and most were still working from home, so waits were to be expected and they were doing their best in trying circumstances. 

It was easy to rebook and use the voucher from the previous flight, the lady we got was excellent and gave us several options of miles and money or just miles......too many options to be honest, we ended up just going with no miles and ended up with a very unexpected refund as the flights were surprisingly cheaper than the previous flights.....don`t see that often, especially as both flights were Premium seats. Happy days! *











​
*We do miss the Jumbo!! We always enjoyed up in the bubble where there are fewer seats and it did always feel a little cosier than downstairs. *
*
And I did like 4 engines. The A330 is a fine plane, we`ve been on them before but 2 engines is not 4! 

But, they are no more and we did look to get the best seats we could in Premium economy, preferably the last row at the back. My thinking here wasn`t to get off the plane faster, but its quite nice having no one behind you. 
*
*We did manage to get the back 2 seats, different sides of the plane each flight, but of course they can be changed if the plane changes to a different configuration which can happen, especially with all the changes going on right now getting more planes back in the sky. Right now we are happy to see they are still the same. *













*Having more legroom is nice and the seats are generally more comfortable than in regular economy, quite important for folks with more than ample backsides   .....almost 10 hours is a long flight to be sitting down. 

Masks are still required on all flights except when you are actively eating or drinking which was to be expected.  

If food service is the same we do get a nice meal about an hour and a half after take off, wine comes with it too, and then drinks service a little after that, then about 90 minutes before we land we get afternoon tea which is always very pleasant and an ice cream somewhere in between the two. Of course who knows if it`ll be the same when we do fly again. *
*
You do get a nice glass of sparkly or orange juice as you sit waiting to take off, and it just feels a little nicer......but truth be told, I`d sit on the wing if it meant getting to Florida!! 

Thinking of sitting on the wing always takes me to the Twilight Zone classic episode........
*
*Scared the bejeesus out of me as a kid..........*









​
*Flight times have changed several times since the announcement of the borders opening, so as of now we are due to depart around 11.30am, so we should be able to enjoy breakfast in our overnight hotel.....that is still to be decided of course! *

*We are due to arrive in MCO around 4.30pm which is our average time for getting there, and ideal for us to get settled in the hotel, find something to eat and try to stay awake as late as possible. *


----------



## J'aime Paris

Under a month now!!!!  It's really happening for you and Tom!!  

I bet you would ride on that wing to get to Orlando, lol!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Under a month now!!!!  It's really happening for you and Tom!!
> 
> I bet you would ride on that wing to get to Orlando, lol!!!!



Yep, 4 weeks tomorrow......... wooohoooo!!! 

I absolutely would......but can you imagine the cold!!! Maybe not.......lol......


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  The trip is a go.  I very much enjoy your trip reports and the pictures in them.  Welcome back, indeed.  So happy that all can travel now.  And I have a soft spot for Christmas decorations.


----------



## kbelle8995

I'm enjoying hearing all your trip prep.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Pack some warm weather and cold weather clothes.  Our temps are going up and down.  I know I'm a true Floridian when it comes to weather.  It's why I live here my blood is thin.


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yay!  The trip is a go.  I very much enjoy your trip reports and the pictures in them.  Welcome back, indeed.  So happy that all can travel now.  And I have a soft spot for Christmas decorations.



Thank you

Yes, we are huge fans of Christmas decorations and all things Christmassy.......our home looks like a Christmas Grotto all round. 





kbelle8995 said:


> I'm enjoying hearing all your trip prep.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Pack some warm weather and cold weather clothes.  Our temps are going up and down.  I know I'm a true Floridian when it comes to weather.  It's why I live here my blood is thin.



Yes, the last 3 trips we`ve done in December we`ve always packed a real mix of clothes and some days we were especially glad of warmer ones, especially as one day it went into the mid 40`s in the morning with the wind. 

But, generally we`ve been lucky with the days and mostly been in the 80`s, but yes, we`re prepared for all weathers. 

Thank you, we are getting very excited, but it`s always in the background it may not happen.....then we focus on May.......always a silver lining........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

schumigirl said:


> You do get a nice glass of sparkly or orange juice as you sit waiting to take off, and it just feels a little nicer......but truth be told, I`d sit on the wing if it meant getting to Florida!!


  Yup...I can totally relate.  I could totally see you...running like the lady in the Ikea - start the car- commercial lol.    Insert flights for sale!!!! 






  I am willing to jump through hoops (and currently I will have to do some hoop jumping) to travel again.  If that's what it takes for me to get a break from the cold...then I will jump away!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Yup...I can totally relate.  I could totally see you...running like the lady in the Ikea - start the car- commercial lol.    Insert flights for sale!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am willing to jump through hoops (and currently I will have to do some hoop jumping) to travel again.  If that's what it takes for me to get a break from the cold...then I will jump away!!!!



lol......I`ve never seen that one!!

I do tell them not to talk to me as I search the Virgin Atlantic site for flights, I will admit that.......we were booking once when they had a sale on, never managed to get a reduced flight yet!! 

I agree, just let us all fly again. We`re getting the tests we need before we fly sorted out now, what a minefield of whether or not they are Government approved or not if you book this one.....is that one suitable and acceptable!!! I miss the day we could just get on a plane.......but, it`s what we have to do. So we do it. 

Hope you can get to travel soon too....have you any plans in your mind of when you`ll be off next?


----------



## Cara

Woohoo! So happy to see you are (most likely!) traveling to Florida again! That's just wonderful!


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> Woohoo! So happy to see you are (most likely!) traveling to Florida again! That's just wonderful!



 Cara.......it is so good to see you!!!

I thought about sending you a pm often, but didn`t want to intrude.......I do hope things are going well for you and you are doing well. 

Thank you, yes, hopefully all will be well and we`ll be back in Orlando sooner rather than later.....

Glad to see you here again.......


----------



## Cara

Thank you! I am doing really well! I've recovered well from treatment, and my hair is growing back CURLY after a lifetime of being completely straight. I am just thankful to have hair! 

My husband and I enjoyed a lovely national parks trip to Utah this past May, and we enjoyed a week at the beach earlier this month with our daughter, SIL and beautiful grandson. Next year, we're hoping for a 30th wedding anniversary trip to Hawaii and a short trip with the grandson (and his parents) to WDW. I'm plotting about adding on a couple of days at Universal, but I've not shared that with my husband yet.  DH also has a conference in June in Anaheim, so I'm planning to tag along and sneak over to Disneyland.

I can't wait to read your holiday report! So excited for you all! It really feels like life could be getting back to normal if there's a new schumgirl trip!!


----------



## SCDizFan

OMG!!  This is fantastic news!

We are heading to Paris December 1st and can't wait.

We were at a wedding in Orlando Monday so my husband wanted to spend the day at Disney Springs and it was packed!  I was shocked at how busy it was.


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> Thank you! I am doing really well! I've recovered well from treatment, and my hair is growing back CURLY after a lifetime of being completely straight. I am just thankful to have hair!
> 
> My husband and I enjoyed a lovely national parks trip to Utah this past May, and we enjoyed a week at the beach earlier this month with our daughter, SIL and beautiful grandson. Next year, we're hoping for a 30th wedding anniversary trip to Hawaii and a short trip with the grandson (and his parents) to WDW. I'm plotting about adding on a couple of days at Universal, but I've not shared that with my husband yet.  DH also has a conference in June in Anaheim, so I'm planning to tag along and sneak over to Disneyland.
> 
> I can't wait to read your holiday report! So excited for you all! It really feels like life could be getting back to normal if there's a new schumgirl trip!!



Cara, I`m so happy to hear you`re doing so well now....you`ve been through such a traumatic time and a happy outcome is wonderful to hear!! And curly hair too......lol.....yes, it`s hair!! 

You`ve certainly had some lovely trips recently, I`d love to see Utah, always looks so beautiful in pictures. 

It`s our 30th wedding anniversary next year too......your plans sound lovely though, Hawaii is also a place we`d love to see, not sure we`ll ever get there though with one thing and another. Yes, you can let your husband know his plans later lol......

It is lovely to see you back and hope you enjoy this one too.......


----------



## schumigirl

SCDizFan said:


> OMG!!  This is fantastic news!
> 
> We are heading to Paris December 1st and can't wait.
> 
> We were at a wedding in Orlando Monday so my husband wanted to spend the day at Disney Springs and it was packed!  I was shocked at how busy it was.



 back SCDizFan.......I always have to recheck how I type your user name......lol....always get it wrong!

We always loved Paris.....haven`t been for years though, but wow.....hope you enjoy your time there. It is an ideal city for tourists with so many recognisable iconic venues to visit, wrap up warm though!! Have you been before? I do think it`s one of those cities you can visit often and never get bored. 

And nice to hear you enjoyed a wedding recently, I haven`t heard how crowded Disney Springs has been but hope you still enjoyed your time there, too many crowds are not fun!!

Good to see you though.......


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Woohoo!  I know you guys are excited to get back.  Maybe we'll run into each other this trip???  You never know!!


----------



## schumigirl

NashvilleTrio said:


> Woohoo!  I know you guys are excited to get back.  Maybe we'll run into each other this trip???  You never know!!



 NashvilleTrio......I`m so happy to see you post on here......yes, we are so excited to finally be travelling again to the USA.

Oh I do hope so, it would be lovely to be able to say hello finally.......are you at RP too or another hotel?? 

And hope you enjoy this one too.......


----------



## macraven

I believe she is local


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I believe she is local



Doh!!! 

Of course she is, completely forgot, I`ll blame the username lol.....thanks mac.....


----------



## PixieT78

Yay so exciting to see your PTR!!!  It must mean things are starting to get back to normal 

We are looking at May and September 2022 as well, though we are splitting time with WDW.  We might even sneak in a Feb/Mar 2023 but we'll see what the bank account says about that hahahaha.  May should be our first RPR stay though so I'm excited!


----------



## schumigirl

PixieT78 said:


> Yay so exciting to see your PTR!!!  It must mean things are starting to get back to normal
> 
> We are looking at May and September 2022 as well, though we are splitting time with WDW.  We might even sneak in a Feb/Mar 2023 but we'll see what the bank account says about that hahahaha.  May should be our first RPR stay though so I'm excited!



 PixieT78

Oh I do hope things are starting to get back to normal for all of us outside the USA.......it has to really.....

How lovely to have your plans for next year.....and definitely go for an earlier Feb/Mar trip if you can, why not!!! And your first time at RP?? I`m sure you`ll love it there.... 

It`s good to see you here and look forward to chatting along the way.......


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

So happy to see your resurrected trip report, not much longer now. I have 2 trips booked for next year, May and September (like so many others I see!) Will have to renew my AP's as they lapsed and I want to get TSA PreCheck as well next year to ease the security at MCO.


----------



## schumigirl

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> So happy to see your resurrected trip report, not much longer now. I have 2 trips booked for next year, May and September (like so many others I see!) Will have to renew my AP's as they lapsed and I want to get TSA PreCheck as well next year to ease the security at MCO.



 back Aurora.......thank you, it was long overdue to start a new one!!

I think May and September are fabulous times to go, we`ve been going in September forever, but May only from 2018, but we love those times. 

I agree with TSA PreCheck, it might make a huge difference now. We have Global Entry which hopefully we`ll appreciate as we have to now show proof of vaccinations on the way in, it could get time consuming as we all worry we have the correct information!! 

And yes, get those AP`s renewed!! 

Good to see you back.......


----------



## schumigirl

*Our hotel choice is always easy......Royal Pacific is our first choice, last few years we`ve enjoyed split stays or alternated between there and the beautiful Sapphire Falls, both hotels are wonderful and we`re happy at either. 

This being a relatively short 2 week trip, we decided like our previous 3 Christmas trips, our stay this time would be fully at RP. Our first Christmas stay at Universal was in 2017 and we only stayed a week, which was far too short for us. I know many folks do enjoy a week, but the flight times make 7 nights seem much shorter than it is, so, we gradually escalated each year since by adding a day each time, but this time we wanted 2 weeks. *

*When Kyle was planning to come with us, it meant him taking 3 weeks off work, which is fine as he does get a fabulous vacation allowance, but he decided he has other plans this year for a trip away, which is nice. He will come back with us at some point I imagine, but right now he has his own plans. 

So, back to just the two of us. *
*
I`ve mentioned before how much we fell in love with RP the first time we walked through the doors in 2009, we knew straight away we would come back the following year, we did only visit once a year then, but we didn`t realise just how special the hotel would become to us. I said later to someone who works there, I felt completely and utterly at home as soon as we walked through those doors, that`s something I`ve never experienced in any other hotel in my life. 
*
*We know we`re home when we see this beautiful sign.......*










































​*The central area with the elephants is always a beautiful area to sit if it`s quiet and no one else is around, when it`s lit up at night it is stunning. *












*Of course one of the main perks or staying there is Express Pass for the duration of your stay, we are quite selfish and even in the quietest of times we do always appreciate having it, and always use it even if there`s only two folks in the regular line......but it is handy and many folks will book one night at the hotels that offer it to get two full days EP, not a bad deal. *

*The hotel has undergone quite a transformation last few years. It originally changed room styles in 2016 and although most either like or don`t like, we do like the new style. The bedrooms are much lighter and brighter than they were before for us. 

Some folks say they find the rooms small comapred to other hotels, but for us they`ve always been fine, even when there was 3 of us in a regular room. But, it might be too tight for larger families or groups. *
*
Many don`t like the sliding door to the bathroom, the sink unit is separate, again, it doesn`t bother us but we`re family. If you were sharing with someone you maybe didn`t know very well, it might not be as comfortable for you. No surprises after being together over 30 years for us!!

This is one of the rather nice King Suites. *










































*Then they moved on to the lobby area which although it has been revamped, it still holds onto some of the original features like the beautiful wood carvings all around and the high wooden vaulted ceilings. Again, some love it, some don`t. We do like the more modern look they`ve opted for. *












*It now, since 2019 has the addition of Tuk Tuk......a much needed quick service food option for the hotel. We haven`t actually eaten anything from there, but it does get very good reviews, we keep saying we`ll give it a try, but never seem to be hungry whenever we`re there or we`re heading out for food. *












*And of course we cannot wait to see this beautiful sight again.......*





















*More plans coming up..........* 










​


----------



## Dizney73

So glad I came across your pre-trip report!  We are heading to Universal over Thanksgiving and staying at HRH!  Then... at Christmas/New Year's we are doing a split stay between RPH and Aventura!  Can't wait to follow along!


----------



## schumigirl

Dizney73 said:


> So glad I came across your pre-trip report!  We are heading to Universal over Thanksgiving and staying at HRH!  Then... at Christmas/New Year's we are doing a split stay between RPH and Aventura!  Can't wait to follow along!



 along Dizney73......I`m so glad you joined along.......

You have some lovely trips coming up.......Thanksgiving and Christmas!! Sounds ideal and both trips will be fabulous I`m sure........ 

I`d love to hear your impressions of all the hotels you`re staying in, they are all very different for sure.....

Thank you for joining along....good to have you here.......


----------



## EveDallas

I'm so happy for you! I thought about you and Tom during HHN in Sept and wished you could have made it for the 30th. But at least you'll get to see all the Christmas trees - I know you love that! Can't wait to read another trip report


----------



## schumigirl

EveDallas said:


> I'm so happy for you! I thought about you and Tom during HHN in Sept and wished you could have made it for the 30th. But at least you'll get to see all the Christmas trees - I know you love that! Can't wait to read another trip report



 back EveDallas and thank you!

Yes, we’d love to have been there of course, hope you enjoyed your time at the event…..so many mixed reviews this year.

We do love all things Christmas, so I’ll be back to taking pictures of every Christmas tree I see…….lol……..love em!

Hope you’re doing well and glad to see you here……..


----------



## jocelyn6

So incredibly excited for you!! Have a wonderful vacation!



​


----------



## schumigirl

jocelyn6 said:


> So incredibly excited for you!! Have a wonderful vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



 jocelyn........good to see you!

Thank you......it`s nice to be able to say we go this month....finally!!! All going well of course.......but, we are excited and it`s lovely making plans again, well as much as our plans are. I`m struggling with having to make dining reservations this far out.....so we haven`t apart from the 2 restaurants we have. I think we`ll eat more offsite than on. 

Happy you made it along though........and hope things are good with you and things are going well......


----------



## SCSabresfan

schumigirl said:


> jocelyn........good to see you!
> 
> Thank you......it`s nice to be able to say we go this month....finally!!! All going well of course.......but, we are excited and it`s lovely making plans again, well as much as our plans are. I`m struggling with having to make dining reservations this far out.....so we haven`t apart from the 2 restaurants we have. I think we`ll eat more offsite than on.
> 
> Happy you made it along though........and hope things are good with you and things are going well......


We also are struggling to wrap our heads around having to make reservations this far out.  Will we need to make reservations for dinners at RPR as well? We were hoping to try the sushi at the lounge this trip but that all depends on how we are feeling any particular day.


----------



## schumigirl

SCSabresfan said:


> We also are struggling to wrap our heads around having to make reservations this far out.  Will we need to make reservations for dinners at RPR as well? We were hoping to try the sushi at the lounge this trip but that all depends on how we are feeling any particular day.



It`s crazy isn`t it!! I agree, I have no clue what I want to eat tomorrow night, never mind weeks ahead of time.

We will arrive on a Wednesday, so at the moment, Orchids, Islands and Strong Water don`t open that night, so it`ll be Jake`s for us.....not that we don`t like it there, but would have preferred to walk over to Strong Water. 

Won`t be making a reservation though. I don`t think the hotels are just as bad as the Citywalk restaurants, so we`ll wing it there.....

I cannot see them being full to be honest, I think you`ll be ok to get food from there no problems......


----------



## disneyseniors

Schumigirl:

I was wondering if you had time to answer a question for me?  We have stayed at RPR and loved it; however, we are "newbies" to Universal.  I guess we missed ALOT the last time we were there.  So from now on, we are studying the Universal sites and making sure we take it all in.

We usually go to Florida at the end of Feb and first of March.  That was to miss the Spring Breakers at WDW.  Do you know if Universal has lots of spring breakers in March too?  We love that time of year.  Not too hot and usually just right in the 70's.  
November and early December used to be our time to go to WDW too, and we loved that time of year.  Is Universal really crowded at that time too?  
I wonder if there are times to avoid, as at disney?  I guess I have been trained by disney to avoid certain times of the year if possible.  I've been used to disney's rigid scheduling of everything; and I don't miss all that at Universal.

If you haven't gone at those times, that's okay.     I appreciate you taking the time to read this.  Your posts are making me want to visit this March.  We live in a snowy, cold climate so March is our getaway time

thanks so much,
ruth


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> Schumigirl:
> 
> I was wondering if you had time to answer a question for me?  We have stayed at RPR and loved it; however, we are "newbies" to Universal.  I guess we missed ALOT the last time we were there.  So from now on, we are studying the Universal sites and making sure we take it all in.
> 
> We usually go to Florida at the end of Feb and first of March.  That was to miss the Spring Breakers at WDW.  Do you know if Universal has lots of spring breakers in March too?  We love that time of year.  Not too hot and usually just right in the 70's.
> November and early December used to be our time to go to WDW too, and we loved that time of year.  Is Universal really crowded at that time too?
> I wonder if there are times to avoid, as at disney?  I guess I have been trained by disney to avoid certain times of the year if possible.  I've been used to disney's rigid scheduling of everything; and I don't miss all that at Universal.
> 
> If you haven't gone at those times, that's okay.   I appreciate you taking the time to read this. Your posts are making me want to visit this March. We live in a snowy, cold climate so March is our getaway time
> 
> thanks so much,
> ruth



 Ruth......

We`ve been twice in March for Mardi Gras......between the 9th and 23rd and we didn`t find it too bad for crowds when we were there. I have no clue when the busy times are specifically for Spring Break crowds.....we decided to not go in March as it was a little too cool for us at times, so we extended our May trip a little longer. 

As for Nov/Dec, we have gone 2017/18/19 around early December and it`s mixed. Some days were very busy, usually weekends, but it wasn`t as busy as we thought it was going to be. We do love that time of year with all the Holiday stuff going on. We love not having plan things too, I would hate if it became regimented the way Disney seems to have. We have fond memories of Disney in 07/08 in September when there was hardly anyone there.....lol.....hard to imagine now. 

Christmas week itself is certainly a time I`d avoid. Before the pandemic we had friends who stayed a month over Christmas, but avoided the main days around 25th onwards in the parks.

I do imagine if you live somewhere really cold, you`ll love Orlando in March....it was always lovely through the day though. 

I`m glad to see you here, and hope you enjoy reading and commenting along the way.....


----------



## disneyseniors

schumigirl said:


> Ruth......
> 
> We`ve been twice in March for Mardi Gras......between the 9th and 23rd and we didn`t find it too bad for crowds when we were there. I have no clue when the busy times are specifically for Spring Break crowds.....we decided to not go in March as it was a little too cool for us at times, so we extended our May trip a little longer.
> 
> As for Nov/Dec, we have gone 2017/18/19 around early December and it`s mixed. Some days were very busy, usually weekends, but it wasn`t as busy as we thought it was going to be. We do love that time of year with all the Holiday stuff going on. We love not having plan things too, I would hate if it became regimented the way Disney seems to have. We have fond memories of Disney in 07/08 in September when there was hardly anyone there.....lol.....hard to imagine now.
> 
> Christmas week itself is certainly a time I`d avoid. Before the pandemic we had friends who stayed a month over Christmas, but avoided the main days around 25th onwards in the parks.
> 
> I do imagine if you live somewhere really cold, you`ll love Orlando in March....it was always lovely through the day though.
> 
> I`m glad to see you here, and hope you enjoy reading and commenting along the way.....



Thanks so much.  It seems if you didn't notice spring break crowds then they must have been lower at Universal.   
LOL, yes we live in extreme Northern Minnesota, 5 hours north of Minneapolis.  So we get really cold, long winter, and we start dreaming of going to Florida in March
We usually went the first week of December and loved it, to disney world that is.  
I guess I have to adjust my "disney" thinking when it comes to Universal!
Thanks for the helpful answers.


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> Thanks so much.  It seems if you didn't notice spring break crowds then they must have been lower at Universal.
> LOL, yes we live in extreme Northern Minnesota, 5 hours north of Minneapolis.  So we get really cold, long winter, and we start dreaming of going to Florida in March
> We usually went the first week of December and loved it, to disney world that is.
> I guess I have to adjust my "disney" thinking when it comes to Universal!
> Thanks for the helpful answers.



You`re so welcome.

Oh my goodness, you do get it cold up there!! You`re almost in Canada. 

Don`t blame you for wanting to get to the sunshine as often as you can......of course I should have said, our trips were all pre pandemic, so I`m not sure what crowds were this year, seems most of the world now wants to get back travelling and where better than Florida! 

But, having EP as we always do too, does help.


----------



## schumigirl

​
*Yes, we are down to 19 days till we leave (hopefully) for our overnight at the airport. I think this has been the shortest time ever to prepare for a trip, but as most things were in place, it`s not difficult, after 20+ trips to the USA, we have pretty much got everything down pat for trip planning. 

Looking at reviews, we think we have decided to stay at the Radisson after all......someone we know stayed overnight last week, and said it was fine, restaurant was back to as good as it was before and he had a quiet stay which is what we want.....not that we sleep much the night before anyway, but.....still, we don`t like to be surrounded by chaos. *
*
We`ll cancel the other hotel before the cutoff date. 
*
*This last week we have ploughed the minefield of sorting out which tests we need to have done for before and after the trip. The one going out is the worrying one of course, waiting for the results of that will be quite nerve wracking for sure, but we booked to have it before we leave rather than the airport walk through option as who wants to travel all the way up to the airport, to find you have to go all the way back home again. 

On returning home, we need to test within 2 days, so we have ordered the home tests which will be waiting for us when we get back and you just email a picture of the result and it`s registered. They gave us a code when we ordered them, and 48 hours before we fly home we have to enter that number into passenger info on the Virgin Atlantic site, you won`t fly without it.*

*It`s been the most complicated of all our trips to organise because of the initial confusion of exactly what requirements we would need. But, showing Covid Vaccine proof certificates and making sure we have booked the correct tests were all we really needed to organise. We also have to fill in an Attestation form on the VA site too....but that`s after you have your initial Covid test result. 

There have been a lot of very confused people with the amount of information being passed around.....and I don`t blame them as some of the info hasn`t always been the clearest.*
*
I`m sure it`ll all be worth it when we get there. 

And when we do get there unless opening hours change, Strong Water Bar and Orchids won`t be open as it`s a Wednesday.....we really did want to walk over to SW for dinner that first evening, but, we have a good alternative in Jake`s for dinner. 
*
*We do enjoy it in there and have never been disappointed with the food or service, so we are excited to eat there again......heck we`ll be excited to eat anywhere truth be told!! *







































​


*It really has one of the prettiest exteriors and you can also enjoy outdoor seating here too. You are directly underneath the hotel entrance bridge and many don`t know the water feature is there if they never venture down to Jake`s or walk past that area.*





























*There are so many lovely food options here....I think over the last 13 years we have tasted every dish they offer.....except the pretzel rods for some reason.....everyone recommends them, but we`re not the biggest pretzel fans, maybe one day we`ll give them a try. *

*One of our favourites, and there are many favourite dishes, is the crawfish chowder......this is beautiful and definitely something we look forward to. We also love the pizzas and usually custom order to add pineapple and jalapenos which is not pizza to some folks......but we love it!! 

Their wings are also very good, nice and spicy and the dip that comes with them is blue cheese, which we both despise with a passion......but the house made one here, it delicious and not at all like blue cheese. It`s also used in the Club Lounge too which is where we tried it for the first time. *






























​*Giant sharing cocktails too are also very tempting!!! *











​*They don`t have a huge dessert menu, but off menu there is a flourless chocolate cake they will happily let you order. It is on the room service menu though....and it`s Kyle`s favourite after the chocolate cake from the Cheesecake Factory. This is his Flourless Chocolate cake, one of the most dense and rich cakes I`ve ever seen and this gets a 10/10 on Kyle`s chocolate dessert rankings. *










​*So, for a first night meal, we do have lots of options and not a bad way to spend an evening. *





*



*

​


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I understand about the testing travel requirements causing grief.  I understand the " why" of doing it, but it just adds another layer of stress about timings/testing etc etc etc for the flight home.   

I am hoping that by February it might look a little different - I'm not counting on it.  I have a few testing kits for our flight home scoped out.  I just adds little extra stress about traveling.  

19 days - that will go by quickly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I understand about the testing travel requirements causing grief.  I understand the " why" of doing it, but it just adds another layer of stress about timings/testing etc etc etc for the flight home.
> 
> I am hoping that by February it might look a little different - I'm not counting on it.  I have a few testing kits for our flight home scoped out.  I just adds little extra stress about traveling.
> 
> 19 days - that will go by quickly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It is so stressful for everyone. 

I can`t see them getting rid of testing either, they`re making too much money out of them. We can have free testing kits from the NHS....but.....of course, for travel, they are not accepted, it has to be one of the "paid for" types. I think many feel it`s all about the money here......

I hope it does go quickly......this past year has genuinely flown by, but I`ll bet the next almost 3 weeks will drag.......always the way!!


----------



## Magicbeans

Here is to everything going well for you. We leave for a week stay on Sunday. USA based, so a bit easier for us. We also will be staying at RP. This is our first Universal trip.


----------



## schumigirl

Magicbeans said:


> Here is to everything going well for you. We leave for a week stay on Sunday. USA based, so a bit easier for us. We also will be staying at RP. This is our first Universal trip.



 along Magicbeans......

Thank you, we certainly hope so too.

I`m quite jealous.....I`d love to experience Universal for the first time again, especially with all they offer now. I do hope you and your family enjoy everything in the parks.

And we adore everything about Royal Pacific......definitely our home from home, so I hope you love it too......and you leave Sunday? Oh please come back and let us know how it was for you......hope you love it.......

Good to see you here......


----------



## kbelle8995

I love the Christmas Decorations at Universal.  Also really love Royal Pacific.  Such a great hotel

And your food photos are making me hungry


----------



## schumigirl

kbelle8995 said:


> I love the Christmas Decorations at Universal.  Also really love Royal Pacific.  Such a great hotel
> 
> And your food photos are making me hungry



lol....yes, not so good when you`re hungry and seeing all the beautiful food! 

The decorations are wonderful at Universal and the RP tree is one of the nicest ones of the onsite hotels. Yes, it is an amazing hotel.


----------



## Chickinvic

schumigirl said:


> Oh my goodness, you do get it cold up there!! You`re almost in Canada.



Actually, where that poster is from is colder than much of Canada. Here on the west coast (I'm in Victoria, BC), we rarely get below freezing. Don't get "real" winter. Just gray and drizzly/wet winters.

I hope you enjoy your trip! Can't wait to keep reading.


----------



## schumigirl

Chickinvic said:


> Actually, where that poster is from is colder than much of Canada. Here on the west coast (I'm in Victoria, BC), we rarely get below freezing. Don't get "real" winter. Just gray and drizzly/wet winters.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your trip! Can't wait to keep reading.



 back Chickinvic.......good to see you here!

Yes, BC seems to be quite temperate in comparison to some places in Canada........oh yes, grey drizzly weather sounds like the UK for the most part. I think I could deal with BC.......looks beautiful there. 

Thank you, we are cautiously excited.......lol.......hope you enjoy it too


----------



## schumigirl

​
*Yep, all of a sudden we`re down to 2 weeks till we hopefully fly on the 24th. *
*
This week has been full of ups and downs with sorting out the Antigen tests we need before we fly. We had ordered and paid for them, but when the confirmation came through, it mentioned the results weren`t within the hour completely disregarding the info on the test we ordered, it claimed it could be up till Midnight. Not what we ordered. 
*
*Called the number of the original firm after a looooooong wait.....only for her to tell me we technically weren`t booked with them as it was a clinic location so the booking was with the other firm now, despite us having to go through their site to book it......the lady was incredibly dismissive and eventually after a long and not very friendly discussion she did actually tell me to me to have a nice day.........*









​



*Yes, I will cut my nose off to spite my face at times!!!

Roll on almost 7 hours over 3 days trying to get through to the other crowd on the phone, many, many emails that have been ignored and I`m left with a general annoyance at how time consuming it has been. 

Meanwhile we have ordered another 2 Antigen tests from a company that will supervise you doing the test over a zoom meeting and you definitely get the result and fit to fly certificate (if negative of course) within 15 minutes. They have been excellent in communication and the kits we ordered arrived as promised today. *
*
Meanwhile we have alerted the credit card company we were sold something that wasn`t as advertised and basically.......go get em.........might not be any use, but they will certainly look into it. It`s only £100 ($135) not exactly a lot of money, but it`s the principle of it. 
*
*In other news, we have added a dining reservation.......can`t quite believe we now have 3 reservations when we don`t usually have any. But our first full day is Thanksgiving, so we decided to book the Thanksgiving Buffet at Sapphire Falls for the afternoon. 

We did look at Islands Dining Room Thanksgiving offerings, but there were a few additions in Sapphire`s offerings we just liked the sound of more. So, reservation made. We loved the Mothers Day Brunch in 2019 in Sapphire, so if it`s half as good as that one, I`m sure we`ll love it, the menu looks lovely and both menu`s were excellent to be fair, but we are so looking forward to enjoying our first Thanksgiving Dinner in the USA. *

*As we never plan, so far we haven`t even thought about any lunch reservations in the park as we have no clue what we`ll be doing on any given day. So, as always, we`ll wake up and decide what we`re doing and if we can book a lunch somewhere, we`ll do that....if nothing is available we`ll go offsite for lunch, there are a million places to eat close by. 

One place we do like over and above any other park restaurant is Confisco Grille. It`s one place we always enjoy several times on trips and it never disappoints with food or service. *
*
We`ve enjoyed many meals with friends here too, it`s ideal as it never gets too loud 
*
*They changed their menu in 2019 and added several dishes that we now consider our old favourites.......*





_*Sweet and sour Sticky wings with goats cheese polenta*_












_*Chicken and shrimp Pad Thai*_











_*Pork Belly BanhMi sandwich*_











_*Caesar Salad with chicken*_











_*Trader Wings*_











_*Classic Burger with fries*_










*So this is a place we do enjoy and will make sure we eat here at least once every trip, if we need to book, then we`ll try and work round that......although not convinced I want to plan that much. 

One of the many things we love about Universal Orlando resort is the lack of planning necessary to have a lot of fun and to be able to eat what you like, when you like. So, I`m hoping this planning lark won`t last too long....I understand staffing issues and so on, but I do yearn for an easy time on vacation. 

I`m sure it`ll be fine and we won`t starve. *




*



*​


----------



## SCSabresfan

We also enjoy Confisco! We always skipped it until we read one of your reviews. We tried it on the next trip and it now is on the list of must-do every trip!


----------



## schumigirl

SCSabresfan said:


> We also enjoy Confisco! We always skipped it until we read one of your reviews. We tried it on the next trip and it now is on the list of must-do every trip!



I am so glad to hear that. 

It really is a fabulous place, and I used to read folks say they hadn`t even heard of it and must have walked past it every time.......lol.....

Yes, it`s one of those places that makes you want to go back again and again, glad you enjoyed it so much.


----------



## shh

schumigirl said:


> So, as always, we`ll wake up and decide what we`re doing and if we can book a lunch somewhere, we`ll do that....if nothing is available we`ll go offsite for lunch, there are a million places to eat close by.



Yup. Can't imagine booking the day and time of a meal 6-12 months in advance, although I know a lot of people do it. We just wing it. But I guess that's much easier as a couple vs a big family.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Chickinvic said:


> Actually, where that poster is from is colder than much of Canada. Here on the west coast (I'm in Victoria, BC), we rarely get below freezing. Don't get "real" winter. Just gray and drizzly/wet winters.


You are very lucky on the west coast!!!  We get cold winters here in northern Alberta...but not as cold as  Saskatchewan or Winterpeg lol!!!!  I will call home lots of times, and they are colder than us here.  Plus I'm also close to the rockies, so we get chinook weather like Calgary, just not as warm.  


schumigirl said:


> Roll on almost 7 hours over 3 days trying to get through to the other crowd on the phone, many, many emails that have been ignored and I`m left with a general annoyance at how time consuming it has been.
> 
> Meanwhile we have ordered another 2 Antigen tests from a company that will supervise you doing the test over a zoom meeting and you definitely get the result and fit to fly certificate (if negative of course) within 15 minutes. They have been excellent in communication and the kits we ordered arrived as promised today.



I'm glad you have that sorted.  The test going out is easy to find here,  I think I've got a few places found in the Orlando/Miami areas where we will be to get out test coming home.  

It's great you booked some of your dining.  And let's cross our fingers that this reservation stuff is short lived for Universal.  That's why so many people like universal, that you can just do as you want...and not worry about reservations and what not.  

Only 14 more day!!!!  It's coming fast now!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> Yup. Can't imagine booking the day and time of a meal 6-12 months in advance, although I know a lot of people do it. We just wing it. But I guess that's much easier as a couple vs a big family.



lol...it`s crazy isn`t it! 

I cannot imagine that type of planning, even the thought of reserving a couple of weeks ahead makes me twitch......so I won`t run with it.....if we end up eating offsite more, that`s ok with us......


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> You are very lucky on the west coast!!!  We get cold winters here in northern Alberta...but not as cold as  Saskatchewan or Winterpeg lol!!!!  I will call home lots of times, and they are colder than us here.  Plus I'm also close to the rockies, so we get chinook weather like Calgary, just not as warm.
> 
> 
> I'm glad you have that sorted.  The test going out is easy to find here,  I think I've got a few places found in the Orlando/Miami areas where we will be to get out test coming home.
> 
> It's great you booked some of your dining.  And let's cross our fingers that this reservation stuff is short lived for Universal.  That's why so many people like universal, that you can just do as you want...and not worry about reservations and what not.
> 
> Only 14 more day!!!!  It's coming fast now!!!!




It was a little bit of a minefield as to whether the tests were suitable/the right ones as there are so many options, some had different names Lateral flow/Antigen. 

So, many folks were confused as to exactly what was the right ones and were they going to be accepted.......it is quite simple, but the wording and some information was confusing to say the least at first. Then if you had under 18`s there was a whole new worry.......they could simplify it more I`m sure. 

We also only need to test after we come home which was easy to organise. But, happy now.......however there are still folks trying to plough through what can be a minefield. 

Yes, hope dining will go back to being nothing like Disney for reservations......yep, it`s moving along now!


----------



## DoryGirl1963

schumigirl said:


> lol...it`s crazy isn`t it!
> 
> I cannot imagine that type of planning, even the thought of reserving a couple of weeks ahead makes me twitch......so I won`t run with it.....if we end up eating offsite more, that`s ok with us......



My husband & I are the same way - shoot, I don't even know what I want for dinner lots of times until after the current day's lunch, LOL! 

One of the things we LOVED about Universal was not having to lock in eating arrangements - sooooo hoping this is only a temporary "phase". Fortunately since it's just he two of us we know we'll find food somewhere .


----------



## Chickinvic

DoryGirl1963 said:


> My husband & I are the same way - shoot, I don't even know what I want for dinner lots of times until after the current day's lunch, LOL!
> 
> One of the things we LOVED about Universal was not having to lock in eating arrangements - sooooo hoping this is only a temporary "phase". Fortunately since it's just he two of us we know we'll find food somewhere .



Same with how Disneyland on the west coast always was (until post-Covid). I hated all the planning for WDW (and pretty much won't do it).


----------



## J'aime Paris

Hey Carole!
I don't know what's up with my 'watched threads'.  I recently missed an update on Robo's TR, and now I missed an update on your TR.

Glad everything seems sorted for your trip, and you just need for the days to move quickly!!

I'm sorry I'll miss you and Tom....wish I could stay at Universal.  I'm hosting Thanksgiving again....would rather be at the parks, lol!!!


----------



## schumigirl

DoryGirl1963 said:


> My husband & I are the same way - shoot, I don't even know what I want for dinner lots of times until after the current day's lunch, LOL!
> 
> One of the things we LOVED about Universal was not having to lock in eating arrangements - sooooo hoping this is only a temporary "phase". Fortunately since it's just he two of us we know we'll find food somewhere .



That`s us!! Have no clue usually what`s for dinner the next day....we just aren`t planners. We`ll get food somewhere I`m sure.

It`s a change of mindset for sure and one I don`t think will be around forever, it`ll get back to normal at some point.


----------



## schumigirl

J'aime Paris said:


> Hey Carole!
> I don't know what's up with my 'watched threads'.  I recently missed an update on Robo's TR, and now I missed an update on your TR.
> 
> Glad everything seems sorted for your trip, and you just need for the days to move quickly!!
> 
> I'm sorry I'll miss you and Tom....wish I could stay at Universal.  I'm hosting Thanksgiving again....would rather be at the parks, lol!!!



Wondered where you were.....lol......

Yes, where`s that fast forward button! Oh yes, we wish you were still there too, but there`s always next year and you`ll have a lovely trip with your DH. It`s almost time for you now


----------



## KathyM2

So glad to have found your new PTR, especially since your trip is so soon! So excited for you!



schumigirl said:


> We fly Virgin Atlantic on November 24th and stay till December 8th.



Wow, so close!! I will be living vicariously and also can't wait to hear your impressions of Florida at this time since I'm going in December (sadly not to Orlando but South FL) but as a Brit...I look forward to hearing your thoughts!



schumigirl said:


> I`ll run through most things booked in the next posts, including rental car issues, overnight hotel issues and having to actually make reservations....something alien to us!!!!



Yeah car rentals and such are insane these days..hopefully that gets back to normal before too long.



schumigirl said:


> We loved the Mothers Day Brunch in 2019 in Sapphire, so if it`s half as good as that one, I`m sure we`ll love it, the menu looks lovely and both menu`s were excellent to be fair, but we are so looking forward to enjoying our first Thanksgiving Dinner in the USA.



This sounds amazing. I love the way Americans get sooo into Thanksgiving!


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> So glad to have found your new PTR, especially since your trip is so soon! So excited for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so close!! I will be living vicariously and also can't wait to hear your impressions of Florida at this time since I'm going in December (sadly not to Orlando but South FL) but as a Brit...I look forward to hearing your thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah car rentals and such are insane these days..hopefully that gets back to normal before too long.
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds amazing. I love the way Americans get sooo into Thanksgiving!



 along Kathy.......glad you found this one.......

And happy to hear you have your trip sorted for December.....you`ll have a lovely time, it`s still Florida and weather will be lovely......I insist on it for you......

Yes, we enjoy celebrating our own little Thanksgiving, and we were supposed to be there last Thanksgiving, but obviously that didn`t happen. So we are excited to celebrate it properly in person this year......I still have my "Honorary American" tee to wear.......might wear it that day. Looking forward to it. 

Good to see you though.......


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Hi, for some reason I have only just stumbled across this thread, but I have enjoyed speed reading it with my morning coffee. It’s funny and reassuring reading about someone else facing the same decisions we are… which airport hotel, which parking option, which tests to use (with the added complication of Wales doing its own thing). Do you have an AP @shumigirl? Did UOR extend it due to the pandemic? We fly 13 December, so following along closely now. Thank you for taking the time to do this and sharing so much helpful information.


----------



## schumigirl

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Hi, for some reason in only just stumbled across this thread, but I have enjoyed speed reading it with my morning coffee. It’s funny and reassuring reading about someone else facing the same decisions we are… which airport hotel, which parking option, which tests to use (with the added complication of Wales doing its own thing). Do you have an AP @shumigirl? Did UOR extend it due to the pandemic? We fly 13 December, so following along closely now. Thank you for taking the time to do this and sharing so much helpful information.



 along Welsh_Dragon......glad you found us!!

Hasn`t it been a nightmare trying to work out what we all need and making sure it`s the right one!! And of course yes, Wales and Scotland having their own individual conditions  is not fun either. No wonder folks are confused. 

Yes, our AP was kept open for want of a better word.

December 13th.....won`t be too long till you, like us finally get back to where we want to be. Of course covid test gets to decide for us......such last minute worries when it should be a relaxing time. 

Hope you enjoy reading along too......


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

schumigirl said:


> along Welsh_Dragon......glad you found us!!
> 
> Hasn`t it been a nightmare trying to work out what we all need and making sure it`s the right one!! And of course yes, Wales and Scotland having their own individual conditions  is not fun either. No wonder folks are confused.
> 
> Yes, our AP was kept open for want of a better word.
> 
> December 13th.....won`t be too long till you, like us finally get back to where we want to be. Of course covid test gets to decide for us......such last minute worries when it should be a relaxing time.
> 
> Hope you enjoy reading along too......


We have decided that we are going to do a free pre LFT before the official test, just to avoid unpleasant surprises. My daughter works and lives at a boarding school and a few girls have tested positive this week. School term ends on 11th December so I will be on tenterhooks in the week leading up to travel. UOR didn’t extend our APs, but did offer 20% off new APs which seems very fair and generous. We have another trip planned for March/April. Just booked LHR terminal 5 parking this morning. Another . What’s left on your ‘to do’ list?


----------



## schumigirl

Welsh_Dragon said:


> We have decided that we are going to do a free pre LFT before the official test, just to avoid unpleasant surprises. My daughter works and lives at a boarding school and a few girls have tested positive this week. School term ends on 11th December so I will be on tenterhooks in the week leading up to travel. UOR didn’t extend our APs, but did offer 20% off new APs which seems very fair and generous. We have another trip planned for March/April. Just booked LHR terminal 5 parking this morning. Another ✔. What’s left on your ‘to do’ list?



Parking is a good one to get sorted now! You must be flying BA if you`re T5.

Our to do list is complete, and has been for a while.......after 20 months everything was just ready to fall back into place. We`ve made a few dining reservations and that`s been the most planning we`ve done. I am however, looking at next September`s flights right now, trying to decide between September or October.....decisions!! We have May sorted already......it`s so easy to get organised, not so easy waiting to get back!!

Not sure I`m brave enough to order and do the LFT before hand.....I know we should, but don`t want to.....lol......

Will keep my fingers crossed for you all goes well. Yes 20% is not bad when you don`t expect them to do anything like that. 

I`ve heard patience is a virtue.......lol.....


----------



## disneyAndi14

We want to try Confisco Grille this December. I hear there is an AP area with in the restaurant, may need to try.
I have to look at reservations for our days
I’m glad you got the antigen testing figured out, wow should be easier!
It will be fun to be at Universal for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

disneyAndi14 said:


> We want to try Confisco Grille this December. I hear there is an AP area with in the restaurant, may need to try.
> I have to look at reservations for our days
> I’m glad you got the antigen testing figured out, wow should be easier!
> It will be fun to be at Universal for Thanksgiving!


I didn’t even know that some restaurants have special AP menus. Is it only Confisco or are there others?


----------



## Pumpkin1172

What is the count down at now?  Did you pull the suitcases out?  Some of the " Florida type clothing " freshened up and ready to pack?  I'm sooooo excited for you!!!!  I can't wait to hear all about your travels!!!!


----------



## Tink2Day

So glad you finally get to go back to the place you love so much. You and Tom are looking well and happy in your picture of your dinner out.


----------



## Cara

I'm just popping in to say I hope all is going well and that you have a WONDERFUL trip!  P.S. I sneaked up on DH and stole an extra two days after our Hawaii cruise to stay at Aulani. Next up is to steal extra days for Universal next fall!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> We want to try Confisco Grille this December. I hear there is an AP area with in the restaurant, may need to try.
> I have to look at reservations for our days
> I’m glad you got the antigen testing figured out, wow should be easier!
> It will be fun to be at Universal for Thanksgiving!



There is indeed an AP area. In 2019 upstairs was used for storage and the occasional, very occasional function, so it’s lovely it’s being utilised in such a nice way now. I think you’ll love it, we’ve never been disappointed by it.

Yes, the whole system could indeed be easier, I think it is, but making sure everything is correct has been stressful. I feel for folks that don‘t access forums for Brits as some of the info has been so confusing, but others have had the correct info……

Thanksgiving will be something to experience……..


----------



## schumigirl

Welsh_Dragon said:


> I didn’t even know that some restaurants have special AP menus. Is it only Confisco or are there others?



Lombards had another area for AP too. I heard it was very good from friends who had gone there.


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> What is the count down at now?  Did you pull the suitcases out?  Some of the " Florida type clothing " freshened up and ready to pack?  I'm sooooo excited for you!!!!  I can't wait to hear all about your travels!!!!



Thank you……..5 more sleeps till we hopefully leave for the airport hotel and overnight stay, 6 till we fly!

Suitcases are still in the attic and will remain there until we’ve had our antigen test Monday morning. I can pack in 10 minutes if I have to…….lol……..

But, yes, I have now sorted out clothes and know what we’ll be taking more or less. We’ve been this time of year 3 times, so it’s a real mix of clothes in case of differing weather…….and a woolly hat for sure……especially for coming home.

Always remember 2017 and they had to de-ice the doors to let us out and then they had to de-ice the hold door to get the luggage…..it was Baltic. So, yes, a real mix of clothes…….


----------



## schumigirl

Tink2Day said:


> So glad you finally get to go back to the place you love so much. You and Tom are looking well and happy in your picture of your dinner out.





Tink…….it is good to see you……..and thank you for the lovely compliment…….

We are so happy the borders have opened back up for everyone. Means so much to so many folks who can now see family and friends again after such a long time!

Hope you’re doing good and things going well for you in your little corner of the world and it is lovely to see you…


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> I'm just popping in to say I hope all is going well and that you have a WONDERFUL trip!  P.S. I sneaked up on DH and stole an extra two days after our Hawaii cruise to stay at Aulani. Next up is to steal extra days for Universal next fall!



Hey Cara…….always lovely to see you post!

Fabulous news with the extra days on the trip……happy to hear that and yes, you most certainly need to add the extra days for Universal..  I think you almost have to do that…….lol…….

And thank you so much…….


----------



## PixieT78

You are getting so close now @schumigirl !!


----------



## JaxDad

Hey @schumigirl! I’m so glad you guys get to venture back across the pond!

Is there a St. Augustine trip in your future?
https://www.visitstaugustine.com/event/nights-lights


----------



## schumigirl

PixieT78 said:


> You are getting so close now @schumigirl !!



It really is close now Pixie ......not the usual way we countdown, but fingers crossed!


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Hey @schumigirl! I’m so glad you guys get to venture back across the pond!
> 
> Is there a St. Augustine trip in your future?
> https://www.visitstaugustine.com/event/nights-lights



 JaxDad........

It is so good to see you......haven`t seen you in a long time!! 

Well, we did see that, in fact I think you told us about it a few years ago. It looks beautiful. This trip is mostly filled up so far, but there`s always a chance we take a last minute trip to St Augustine as it is one of our favourite places by far. 

But, in May we`ll absolutely be going back for the day, so hopefully we can arrange to meet up again for lunch somewhere, it seems forever since we met up that very hot day......we have a much longer trip in May too. 

Hope you and the family are all doing good and all doing well....and nice to see you again......


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Carole — it is almost time to go  I know you have lots of days and will do many things! If you had to pick your top 3 for this time of year, what are your must do’s?


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> Carole — it is almost time to go  I know you have lots of days and will do many things! If you had to pick your top 3 for this time of year, what are your must do’s?



Oh good question.......

Do I win a prize for the best answer.......lol......

The Parade and Hogwarts castle display for sure.......

Decorations in general are beautiful, but not overly fussy......we love the festive characters that go around, especially in the Seuss areas. 

Christmas trees everywhere....... I am a little like Kevin McCallister from Home Alone for Christmas trees.......


----------



## JaxDad

schumigirl said:


> JaxDad........
> 
> It is so good to see you......haven`t seen you in a long time!!
> 
> Well, we did see that, in fact I think you told us about it a few years ago. It looks beautiful. This trip is mostly filled up so far, but there`s always a chance we take a last minute trip to St Augustine as it is one of our favourite places by far.
> 
> But, in May we`ll absolutely be going back for the day, so hopefully we can arrange to meet up again for lunch somewhere, it seems forever since we met up that very hot day......we have a much longer trip in May too.
> 
> Hope you and the family are all doing good and all doing well....and nice to see you again......


Well, then I look forward to seeing you guys in May!

I hope you wave a wonderful trip! I look forward to reading about it!


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Well, then I look forward to seeing you guys in May!
> 
> I hope you wave a wonderful trip! I look forward to reading about it!



Absolutely, we have you listed to meet with then for sure......I`m sure at the rate time is flying past it will feel like no time at all till May.......

And thank you, we are getting excited now despite worrying too lol....not a good mix, but alcohol helps


----------



## JaxDad

Yes, alcohol definitely helps!

I traveled for work throughout the pandemic, including several trips to Key West. It was a pain at first—I spent last Thanksgiving in quarantine—but great to get out and enjoy life. (I think you guys would enjoy the Keys BTW.) I’m sure the worrying will give way to joy again when you’re back at your home away from home!


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

So excited for your trip now, can't wait to read about all the details. My DD and I have a 10 day trip booked for May and September. Will be booking May flights once SW opens their schedule next month, then I'll be getting the AP's and later TSA PreCheck.


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Yes, alcohol definitely helps!
> 
> I traveled for work throughout the pandemic, including several trips to Key West. It was a pain at first—I spent last Thanksgiving in quarantine—but great to get out and enjoy life. (I think you guys would enjoy the Keys BTW.) I’m sure the worrying will give way to joy again when you’re back at your home away from home!



lol....true! 

It is good to get back to some kind of normal for sure.

Never thought about the Keys, neither of us are really beach folks, well, an hour or so is usually enough for us on a beach....but so many good food choices will draw us anywhere! 

Look forward to chatting again.......


----------



## schumigirl

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> So excited for your trip now, can't wait to read about all the details. My DD and I have a 10 day trip booked for May and September. Will be booking May flights once SW opens their schedule next month, then I'll be getting the AP's and later TSA PreCheck.



Thanks so much Aurora....

It does feel good getting things like that organised, once your flights are booked the excitement ramps up somehow......and yes AP purchases make it closer too......

Hope you`re doing ok.......


----------



## shh

schumigirl said:


> Never thought about the Keys, neither of us are really beach folks, well, an hour or so is usually enough for us on a beach....but so many good food choices will draw us anywhere!



Actually interesting that you say that, because so many people think the same:  "keys=beach vacation.". But the keys aren't for beach lovers. Beaches there aren't that great compared to rest of Florida.

But what the keys (Key West specifically) does offer is a unique culture and vibe quite unlike anywhere else in the U.S. - very different from the rest of Florida. The snorkeling, diving, and boating I know aren't to your liking. But that's just one aspect of Key West: there are amazing restaurants (restaurants that aren't great don't stay in business there long; competition is brutal), fascinating history, beautiful architecture, charming little walkable neighborhood blocks with boutiques and art galleries, ghost tours, and lots of live music by talented musicians in dozens of little bars. Everything is super safe, walkable & locals are extra friendly.

The drive over 7 mile bridge to reach Key West is a bucket list experience itself: breathtaking.
Maybe put it on your "maybe" list to consider one year.

Sorry to hijack your trip report thread lol -


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> Actually interesting that you say that, because so many people think the same:  "keys=beach vacation.". But the keys aren't for beach lovers. Beaches there aren't that great compared to rest of Florida.
> 
> But what the keys (Key West specifically) does offer is a unique culture and vibe quite unlike anywhere else in the U.S. - very different from the rest of Florida. The snorkeling, diving, and boating I know aren't to your liking. But that's just one aspect of Key West: there are amazing restaurants (restaurants that aren't great don't stay in business there long; competition is brutal), fascinating history, beautiful architecture, charming little walkable neighborhood blocks with boutiques and art galleries, ghost tours, and lots of live music by talented musicians in dozens of little bars. Everything is super safe, walkable & locals are extra friendly.
> 
> The drive over 7 mile bridge to reach Key West is a bucket list experience itself: breathtaking.
> Maybe put it on your "maybe" list to consider one year.
> 
> Sorry to hijack your trip report thread lol -



Oh no worries, always good to read such information about places from folks that know.....

The food would certainly interest us, architecture and history too......it does have loads of interesting info about it. Although someone once tried to interest us by talking about Hemingways cats.....lol....not a cat fan so put me off a little....I had a vision of millions of cats roaming wildly.......


----------



## shh

schumigirl said:


> Although someone once tried to interest us by talking about Hemingways cats.....lol....not a cat fan so put me off a little....I had a vision of millions of cats roaming wildly.......


haha. Yes, the famous 6 toed Hemingway cats do roam Hemingway House gardens, but they keep to themselves. The big draw is the wonderful tour throughout the inside and outside - it's incredibly fascinating - the guides are very knowledgeable and have terrific personalities - they make every historical fact come to life. One of our guides was Hemingway's great grandson! They all share very interesting tales about the man, his family, his writing inspiration, etc as you wander through the home. The Hemingway tour was one of my favorites, along with the Little White House - another history-rich attraction with a great tour.

But back to your exciting trip - wishing you a fantastic time - so amazingly close now.


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> haha. Yes, the famous 6 toed hemmingway cats do roam Hemmingway House gardens, but they keep to themselves. The big draw is the wonderful tour throughout the inside and outside - it's incredibly fascinating - the guides are very knowledgeable and have terrific personalities - they make every historical fact come to life. One of our guides was Hemmingway's great grandson! They all share very interesting tales about the man, his family, his writing inspiration, etc as you wander through the home. The Hemmingway tour was one of my favorites, along with the Little White House - another history-rich attraction with a great tour.
> 
> But back to your exciting trip - wishing you a fantastic time - so amazingly close now.



Thank you, yes it is just around the corner 

How cool to get his great grandson, I had no idea there were family members that were tour guides there! I`ve heard of the Little White House too....although I now realise I actually know very little else about the area.


----------



## schumigirl

​*Today was the nerve wracking day we had to have a supervised Antigen test before we could get a fit to fly certificate and be allowed on the plane.....*

*And we got the negative result we hoped........*









​
*It was quite a simple process from start to finish, once our laptop camera decided to work. It was a zoom appointment with a nurse and she talked us through the whole process which was very clear and easy to do, waiting the 15 minutes for the result was the worst of course, but she went through all our details while we waited and they really were excellent. 

Once the Fit to fly certificate came through, she waited till we had checked all the details were correct before ending the appointment. And then of course......we celebrated.......with a pot of tea as it was only 9am at that point........a little too early for us. *
*
We used a company called Breathe Assured, and we`ll happily use them again, good communication throughout and very professional as well as being very friendly. I was worried about the nasal swab, but it was fine and not intrusive at all as I had worried. I`m just glad it wasn`t the throat one......and there isn`t a gag gif that doesn`t want to make me gag just looking at it, so I won`t use one......lol....but you get the idea!! 
*
*Sent Kyle a txt at work and let mum know, she`ll make sure everyone else knows better than a news alert can do......she missed her vocation in life for sure! Kyle was thrilled of course as he saw how nervous we both were over the weekend, but it all worked out.

The rest of the day was spent packing like we had never packed before.....and we think.......we think.....we may have overpacked again! *
*
We get picked up by our car service tomorrow morning and we should be at the overnight hotel just after lunchtime. It`s a bit disappointing as the bar where we usually have lunch isn`t open but we can walk down to the terminal and grab a snack to keep us going till dinner. It`ll just be nice to be flying again after a grand total of 716 day since we were last in America....too long! *


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Joining in and reading along. Exciting adventures await. It’s been way too long since we been to Florida so delighted to see you get there soon. Congratulations  on the negative results and safe travels


----------



## I-4Bound

And the excitement mounts! Glad your testing experience was a good one. Now let's go on vacation!


----------



## AprilDreamsOfDisney

​[/QUOTE]

Hooray!! I JUST found your PTR and boy, oh, boy, am I ever thrilled! I saw this lovely photo of you and Tom and just smiled a huge smile!

I've just caught up with your posts and am so excited for you both. And, after your negative tests, you can rest easy until you get on the flight!

So glad to see you, Carole, and so so happy for you to be going back to your happy place!


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

I was nervous as hell reading the testing part! So happy to hear you are on your way! Safe travels!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Squee!!! This is the BEST thing I've heard all day. Congratulations and Safe Travels! You will be having fun before you know it!


----------



## KathyM2

Have a great trip!! Can't wait to hear all about it when you are back!


----------



## schumigirl

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Joining in and reading along. Exciting adventures await. It’s been way too long since we been to Florida so delighted to see you get there soon. Congratulations  on the negative results and safe travels



 along luvpoohandcompany

Thank you....it was quite nerve wracking this morning, but can thoroughly recommend Breathe Assured for these tests. Yes, it`s been far too long since we could all travel and we are excited. 

Hope you enjoy reading along and good to see you here.......


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> And the excitement mounts! Glad your testing experience was a good one. Now let's go on vacation!



It sure is!!! 

Thanks so much Andrea......and yep, ready for that vacation!! 

Hope you`re all doing good.......


----------



## schumigirl

AprilDreamsOfDisney said:


> ​



Hooray!! I JUST found your PTR and boy, oh, boy, am I ever thrilled! I saw this lovely photo of you and Tom and just smiled a huge smile!

I've just caught up with your posts and am so excited for you both. And, after your negative tests, you can rest easy until you get on the flight!

So glad to see you, Carole, and so so happy for you to be going back to your happy place!
[/QUOTE]

Well.......  back April.........I did wonder where you were!!

I did get a surprise when I turned the page and there we were again......lol.....but so happy to see you here and thank you!! 

Hope you and yours are all doing wonderfully and look forward to seeing you chat some more.......


----------



## schumigirl

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> I was nervous as hell reading the testing part! So happy to hear you are on your way! Safe travels!



 along BroadwayHermione........

lol......yes, nervous is one word for us this morning......

Looking forward to setting off tomorrow for the overnight and getting this trip started for sure......

Hope you enjoy reading along.......good to see you


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> Squee!!! This is the BEST thing I've heard all day. Congratulations and Safe Travels! You will be having fun before you know it!



Awww thanks Maria.........I think I heard you "squee" in the office from all the way over here......lol.......

Cannot wait and I can also say......see you soon.......


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> Have a great trip!! Can't wait to hear all about it when you are back!



And thank you too Kathy.......we`ll certainly try our best.......


----------



## macraven

Hooray for passing the test!

knew you would…..


----------



## FoodieFriend

I've been absent from Disboards for a few months & I was so happy to see you're able to travel to the US again! I look forward to hearing your experiences with the "new normal".


----------



## martikus

Really looking forward to joining your journey.  Have the BEST time!  You will have so many to catch up with I bet you will have trouble fitting in park time   We head back for first time in June at my 15 year olds request.  I haven’t told him yet the Mummy will be down…shhhhhh.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Hooray for passing the test!
> 
> knew you would…..



lol……I know, you kept assuring me it would be fine…….but I still worried…..should have listened to you and Keisha…….lol……


----------



## schumigirl

FoodieFriend said:


> I've been absent from Disboards for a few months & I was so happy to see you're able to travel to the US again! I look forward to hearing your experiences with the "new normal".



 Back to FoodieFriend……..you have been missed too…..

Yes, the new normal is something to embrace for sure…….it’ll be interesting to see the changes in certain places and hopefully some fun along the way……

I’m so happy you made it back and look forward to seeing your comments along the way…….hope everything is good with you and yours…..


----------



## schumigirl

martikus said:


> Really looking forward to joining your journey.  Have the BEST time!  You will have so many to catch up with I bet you will have trouble fitting in park time   We head back for first time in June at my 15 year olds request.  I haven’t told him yet the Mummy will be down…shhhhhh.



  back to martikus…….it is good to see you too……autocorrect kept changing your name to martini…….that might say more about me lol……

Happy to hear you have a trip in place, and yes what a shame about the Mummy while you’re there. It’ll be missed for those months it’s down, but sounds a major refurb so hopefully we’ll see some benefits.

lol……yes, we hope to chill in the parks as much as we can…..so much to do though!! 

Hope you enjoy reading along…….


----------



## Metro West

Joining along for the ride!


----------



## jump00

Have a wonderful trip Carole and Tom!!! Safe travels!
Looking forward to any updates..…. and your amazing pictures
Brenda


----------



## musika

Oh it must feel so surreal now! We're not quite ready for a cross border journey yet with unvaxxed young kids but interested to see your perspective on it!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Joining along for the ride!



 I did wonder where you were…….

Glad to see you here Todd……..


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Have a wonderful trip Carole and Tom!!! Safe travels!
> Looking forward to any updates..…. and your amazing pictures
> Brenda



Thanks so much Brenda……Tom has started with the pics already……


----------



## schumigirl

musika said:


> Oh it must feel so surreal now! We're not quite ready for a cross border journey yet with unvaxxed young kids but interested to see your perspective on it!



It is very odd this morning…….going through the check in and security processes again felt so familiar despite being a little more stressful than usual, but once we spoke to the lovely VA staff, they were brilliant.

It feels very normal now……

Completely understand your caution with younger unvaxxed kids……

Hope you’re doing good…….


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> I did wonder where you were…….
> 
> Glad to see you here Todd……..


 A little slow sometimes but I eventually get there.


----------



## macraven

Your trip has begun and bet you and Tom are all smiles now

Safe travels!


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

schumigirl said:


> along BroadwayHermione........
> 
> lol......yes, nervous is one word for us this morning......
> 
> Looking forward to setting off tomorrow for the overnight and getting this trip started for sure......
> 
> Hope you enjoy reading along.......good to see you


Safe travels!!!


----------



## musika

Hope you have an uneventful journey and a lovely vacation!


----------



## larissawbb

Welcome Back! I’m sure it must feel like it’s been forever. Safe travels and looking forward to more trip report.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Safe travels to you both and welcome back!  Can't wait for the trip report.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## erinch

Jumping in! Have a frabjous time!


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Hope you had an easy journey and wake up to a beautiful morning. Have a fab trip


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> A little slow sometimes but I eventually get there.



Lol……glad you’re here…….


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Your trip has begun and bet you and Tom are all smiles now
> 
> Safe travels!



Thanks so much mac…….I sent you off that email last night and I was half asleep….think it was around 8pm Orlando time…….now awake at stupid o clock here, but it’s almost 9am for me right now…….hope to drop back off soon……..

Yes, lots of smiles……..


----------



## schumigirl

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> Safe travels!!!



Thanks so much……


----------



## schumigirl

musika said:


> Hope you have an uneventful journey and a lovely vacation!



We did have a lovely flight thanks, one of the best I thought and quick which was wonderful.


----------



## schumigirl

larissawbb said:


> Welcome Back! I’m sure it must feel like it’s been forever. Safe travels and looking forward to more trip report.



And   along larissa……good to see you!

It really did feel like we hadn’t been here in forever…..but as soon as we walked through the doors, it felt like we had never left weirdly.

Definitely feels like home…….

Hope you enjoy this one too…….


----------



## schumigirl

Gr8t Fan said:


> Safe travels to you both and welcome back!  Can't wait for the trip report.  Enjoy your trip!



  Gr8t Fan……..

Thank you, it’s so good to be back again after 716 days of not being allowed to travel…….

And good to see you here too……


----------



## schumigirl

erinch said:


> Jumping in! Have a frabjous time!



  back to you too erinch…….good to see you too…..

And thank you, we’ll certainly do our best………hope things are good with you too


----------



## schumigirl

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Hope you had an easy journey and wake up to a beautiful morning. Have a fab trip



Thanks so much……it really was a wonderful flight, just glad to be back on a plane at all really, it felt very exciting again to just take off! There may have been a happy tear or two shed on the plane…….


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

What are your plans for today?


----------



## I-4Bound

Hooray! You made it! Glad to hear of a smooth flight. I know you will have a fabulous day. Happy Thanksgiving to all


----------



## schumigirl

Welsh_Dragon said:


> What are your plans for today?



Velocicoaster.

Amazing ride…….


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Hooray! You made it! Glad to hear of a smooth flight. I know you will have a fabulous day. Happy Thanksgiving to all



Thanks so much Andrea…….it is wonderful being back and celebrating yesterday was lovely too……..think we ate our body weight in seafood and turkey……apparently there isn’t such a thing as too many oysters…..lol…..

Hope you had a lovely day too……..


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Thanks so much Andrea…….it is wonderful being back and celebrating yesterday was lovely too……..think we ate our body weight in seafood and turkey……apparently there isn’t such a thing as too many oysters…..lol…..


 You know...I never cared for oysters...my parents loved them but I never cared for them. 

Glad you had a great dinner last night!


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

Is Strong Water Tavern back to opening every night? The website is a little confusing.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> You know...I never cared for oysters...my parents loved them but I never cared for them.
> 
> Glad you had a great dinner last night!



Tom isn’t a fan at all of oysters, weirdly he loves everything else like mussels and clams and any other kind of shellfish/seafood there is…..it’s one of those things you either like or you don’t.

Hope you’re feeling better today Todd……we have been having some glorious weather here since we arrived, yesterday morning was much hotter than it claimed to be. We loved it!! Today looks so bright and sunny too…..perfect weather although I’m sure there are some doom and gloom folks somewhere saying oh the weather isn’t that good in Orlando…….lol……it’s blooming gorgeous!

Back home are having snow and gale force winds so this is a massive improvement for us anyway…….


----------



## schumigirl

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Is Strong Water Tavern back to opening every night? The website is a little confusing.



Yes, it is open every night again, just from 5pm till midnight though. They do need the IT department to update the websites for sure. Orchids sushi is still showing as selected nights, but it’s open every night too. 

We‘ve ended up in Strong Water every night so far lol…….

Hope your escaped some of that dreadful weather I was just reading about, my goodness it’s awful in some places! Kyle said they had 70mph winds all last night but no snow thankfully.


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

schumigirl said:


> Yes, it is open every night again, just from 5pm till midnight though. They do need the IT department to update the websites for sure. Orchids sushi is still showing as selected nights, but it’s open every night too.
> 
> We‘ve ended up in Strong Water every night so far lol…….
> 
> Hope your escaped some of that dreadful weather I was just reading about, my goodness it’s awful in some places! Kyle said they had 70mph winds all last night but no snow thankfully.


 A wooden arch covered is jasmine is leaning precariously! Enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Tom isn’t a fan at all of oysters, weirdly he loves everything else like mussels and clams and any other kind of shellfish/seafood there is…..it’s one of those things you either like or you don’t.
> 
> Hope you’re feeling better today Todd……we have been having some glorious weather here since we arrived, yesterday morning was much hotter than it claimed to be. We loved it!! Today looks so bright and sunny too…..perfect weather although I’m sure there are some doom and gloom folks somewhere saying oh the weather isn’t that good in Orlando…….lol……it’s blooming gorgeous!
> 
> Back home are having snow and gale force winds so this is a massive improvement for us anyway…….


 Glad you are loving the weather I ordered up for your visit. 

Definitely sounds you are having much better weather than back home...snow and winds...yikes! 

I feel much better now...I might have been worn out from Thursday. 

Tom and I will never fight over mussels I can assure you....not a fan of those either. 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## EveDallas

schumigirl said:


> ​
> *Yep, all of a sudden we`re down to 2 weeks till we hopefully fly on the 24th. *
> 
> *This week has been full of ups and downs with sorting out the Antigen tests we need before we fly. We had ordered and paid for them, but when the confirmation came through, it mentioned the results weren`t within the hour completely disregarding the info on the test we ordered, it claimed it could be up till Midnight. Not what we ordered. *
> 
> *Called the number of the original firm after a looooooong wait.....only for her to tell me we technically weren`t booked with them as it was a clinic location so the booking was with the other firm now, despite us having to go through their site to book it......the lady was incredibly dismissive and eventually after a long and not very friendly discussion she did actually tell me to me to have a nice day.........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, I will cut my nose off to spite my face at times!!!
> 
> Roll on almost 7 hours over 3 days trying to get through to the other crowd on the phone, many, many emails that have been ignored and I`m left with a general annoyance at how time consuming it has been.
> 
> Meanwhile we have ordered another 2 Antigen tests from a company that will supervise you doing the test over a zoom meeting and you definitely get the result and fit to fly certificate (if negative of course) within 15 minutes. They have been excellent in communication and the kits we ordered arrived as promised today. *
> 
> *Meanwhile we have alerted the credit card company we were sold something that wasn`t as advertised and basically.......go get em.........might not be any use, but they will certainly look into it. It`s only £100 ($135) not exactly a lot of money, but it`s the principle of it. *
> 
> *In other news, we have added a dining reservation.......can`t quite believe we now have 3 reservations when we don`t usually have any. But our first full day is Thanksgiving, so we decided to book the Thanksgiving Buffet at Sapphire Falls for the afternoon.
> 
> We did look at Islands Dining Room Thanksgiving offerings, but there were a few additions in Sapphire`s offerings we just liked the sound of more. So, reservation made. We loved the Mothers Day Brunch in 2019 in Sapphire, so if it`s half as good as that one, I`m sure we`ll love it, the menu looks lovely and both menu`s were excellent to be fair, but we are so looking forward to enjoying our first Thanksgiving Dinner in the USA.
> 
> As we never plan, so far we haven`t even thought about any lunch reservations in the park as we have no clue what we`ll be doing on any given day. So, as always, we`ll wake up and decide what we`re doing and if we can book a lunch somewhere, we`ll do that....if nothing is available we`ll go offsite for lunch, there are a million places to eat close by.
> 
> One place we do like over and above any other park restaurant is Confisco Grille. It`s one place we always enjoy several times on trips and it never disappoints with food or service. *
> 
> *We`ve enjoyed many meals with friends here too, it`s ideal as it never gets too loud *
> 
> *They changed their menu in 2019 and added several dishes that we now consider our old favourites.......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Sweet and sour Sticky wings with goats cheese polenta*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Chicken and shrimp Pad Thai*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Pork Belly BanhMi sandwich*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Caesar Salad with chicken*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Trader Wings*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Classic Burger with fries*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So this is a place we do enjoy and will make sure we eat here at least once every trip, if we need to book, then we`ll try and work round that......although not convinced I want to plan that much.
> 
> One of the many things we love about Universal Orlando resort is the lack of planning necessary to have a lot of fun and to be able to eat what you like, when you like. So, I`m hoping this planning lark won`t last too long....I understand staffing issues and so on, but I do yearn for an easy time on vacation.
> 
> I`m sure it`ll be fine and we won`t starve. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​



Confisco is one of my favs thanks to you! I walked past it a hundred times and finally gave it a chance due to you raving about it   I'm so glad that you had a good flight - I can't wait to read what you think of Velocicoaster. Have an awesome trip!


----------



## schumigirl

Welsh_Dragon said:


> A wooden arch covered is jasmine is leaning precariously! Enjoy the sunshine.



Glad you didn’t have Any serious damage though…….and thanks, yes we absolutely will……


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Glad you are loving the weather I ordered up for your visit.
> 
> Definitely sounds you are having much better weather than back home...snow and winds...yikes!
> 
> I feel much better now...I might have been worn out from Thursday.
> 
> Tom and I will never fight over mussels I can assure you....not a fan of those either.
> 
> Enjoy the day!



lol…..yes, the more folks that don’t like oysters the better…..means I don’t have to share……

And again, glad you’re doing better…….


----------



## JaxDad

schumigirl said:


> lol…..yes, the more folks that don’t like oysters the better…..means I don’t have to share……
> 
> And again, glad you’re doing better…….


You won’t get my oysters! I’ve always loved this passage by Ernest Hemingway:

“As I ate the oysters with their strong taste of the sea and their faint metallic taste that the cold white wine washed away, leaving only the sea taste and the succulent texture, and as I drank their cold liquid from each shell and washed it down with the crisp taste of the wine, I lost the empty feeling and began to be happy and to make plans.”

I hope you guys are having a great time!


----------



## schumigirl

EveDallas said:


> Confisco is one of my favs thanks to you! I walked past it a hundred times and finally gave it a chance due to you raving about it   I'm so glad that you had a good flight - I can't wait to read what you think of Velocicoaster. Have an awesome trip!



I’m so glad to hear that!! It felt like a little secret gem of a place for so many years as hardly anyone went to it……now, it’s busy most of the time and never disappoints. But I’m so glad you enjoy it.

And thanks so much…….


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> You won’t get my oysters! I’ve always loved this passage by Ernest Hemingway:
> 
> “As I ate the oysters with their strong taste of the sea and their faint metallic taste that the cold white wine washed away, leaving only the sea taste and the succulent texture, and as I drank their cold liquid from each shell and washed it down with the crisp taste of the wine, I lost the empty feeling and began to be happy and to make plans.”
> 
> I hope you guys are having a great time!



I’ve never read that before, I love it!

Is it bad I want oysters and white wine at 7.30 on a Sunday morning now…..lol…….but, what a lovely description.

Thank you ……we are having such a blast and haven’t really done that much yet, but loving every second we’re here……

Hope you’re having a lovely weekend…….


----------



## Welsh_Dragon

schumigirl said:


> Is it bad I want oysters and white wine at 7.30 on a Sunday morning now…..lol…….but, what a lovely description.


Perfect Sunday morning!


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> lol…..yes, the more folks that don’t like oysters the better…..means I don’t have to share……
> 
> And again, glad you’re doing better…….


----------



## cocofifi

Carole, I’m so happy to see you and Tom made it back to Florida! This makes my day. I hope you have a fabulous trip! Very much looking forward to following along.


----------



## NancyLuvsMickey

schumigirl said:


> It`ll just be nice to be flying again after a grand total of 716 day since we were last in America....too long!



Welcome back!!!! And I hope you NEVER break your record of going 716 days without being in America again!!!! Hope you're having a great time!!!


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, almost a week there now.  So happy you are enjoy nice weather and a sweet welcome from staff.  Can’t wait to see where you went and are going, and the gorgeous pictures you’ll be listing here.


----------



## NashvilleTrio

Following along!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Welsh_Dragon said:


> Perfect Sunday morning!



Well, we can get a mimosa in the club lounge with breakfast……that’s kinda the same thing…….


----------



## schumigirl

cocofifi said:


> Carole, I’m so happy to see you and Tom made it back to Florida! This makes my day. I hope you have a fabulous trip! Very much looking forward to following along.



A very warm  back cocofifi…..

Thank you so much…….we have had an absolute blast so far, and haven’t really done that much it seems! Catching up with friends has been lovely…..and the glorious weather has been the icing on the cake!

And so glad to see you post, hope you’re all doing good……


----------



## schumigirl

NancyLuvsMickey said:


> Welcome back!!!! And I hope you NEVER break your record of going 716 days without being in America again!!!! Hope you're having a great time!!!



Thank you!!

Yes, never again, that was far too long…..but it was so weird, we genuinely felt we’d never left as soon as we arrived.

Yep, having the best time………


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yay, almost a week there now.  So happy you are enjoy nice weather and a sweet welcome from staff.  Can’t wait to see where you went and are going, and the gorgeous pictures you’ll be listing here.



The weather has been amazing considering time of year and what’s at home, so yes, we are having a ball!


----------



## schumigirl

NashvilleTrio said:


> Following along!!!



Im so glad you’re still here…….not much happening yet, but I am taking notes, although we feel we haven’t done that much at all except catch up with folks which has been amazing!!

And so happy with the weather. We had a hoodie with us one night so far and didn’t even need that to be honest…….it warmed up! Loving it…..


----------



## keishashadow

Glad to read trip is going so well for you!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Glad to read trip is going so well for you!



Thanks Keisha…….again, thanks for such a lovely day, we had such fun and can’t wait till we can meet up again…….


----------



## kbelle8995

I hope you are having a wonderful trip.  It's been off and on with the weather.  Typical Florida.  Glad it's been lovely for you.  It's been a little chilly up here in Tallahassee.  We had freeze temps for the last too nights but the sun's out.  Can't complain.  Hope it continues.


----------



## TraceyDisney2008

So excited that you have finally been able to travel.  I can’t wait for the trip report.


----------



## schumigirl

kbelle8995 said:


> I hope you are having a wonderful trip.  It's been off and on with the weather.  Typical Florida.  Glad it's been lovely for you.  It's been a little chilly up here in Tallahassee.  We had freeze temps for the last too nights but the sun's out.  Can't complain.  Hope it continues.



Thank you, we are having the best time…….

I’m glad we didn’t have your temps then…..sounds too cold for Florida anytime……we really haven’t needed a hoodie or anything at night at all, except for when we rode the Velocicoaster last night, but only because we couldn’t wrap it round our waists. And later I got fed up carrying it. But it’s been gorgeous through the day which has been so lovely.


----------



## schumigirl

TraceyDisney2008 said:


> So excited that you have finally been able to travel.  I can’t wait for the trip report.



  along TraceyDisney2008

Thank you so much…….it really is wonderful to be back and now the waiting for 2 years seems no time at all….we feel very much at home here as always.

Glad to see you here and hope you do enjoy it when it starts properly, we keep saying we haven’t done much this time but we seem to be always doing something……


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I can’t wait to start reading your TR!! I could not be more pleased you are having a wonderful time


----------



## tink1957

Glad to hear you're enjoying your trip.  

You're braver than I am riding Velocicoaster multiple times, once a trip is enough for me...must be getting older than I thought.

Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> I can’t wait to start reading your TR!! I could not be more pleased you are having a wonderful time



Thanks Maria…..

And we did have a lovely meet for lunch last week, it was so good to finally say hello and meet up after so long……

Glad you had such a lovely trip too


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Glad to hear you're enjoying your trip.
> 
> You're braver than I am riding Velocicoaster multiple times, once a trip is enough for me...must be getting older than I thought.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more.



We are having such a fabulous time!

lol…..I hear you……I’m limited in riding Hulk as it does take its toll on occasion…..

Hope you’re doing ok Vicki……


----------



## iona

I’m so glad you finally made it! Looking forward to hearing all about it once you get back but in the meantime enjoy your last few days.


----------



## schumigirl

iona said:


> I’m so glad you finally made it! Looking forward to hearing all about it once you get back but in the meantime enjoy your last few days.



Thank you so much iona…..it is wonderful being back home again…..

And we’ll do our best for sure…….just went through all our highlights in both parks and it was so hot, but we daren‘t complain as we’ve seen what’s waiting for us back in the UK! 🌨❄🌬☃

Hope you’re doing ok…..


----------



## schumigirl

Well, sitting in the Radisson hotel restaurant at the airport sipping morning fizz as part of the breakfast buffet.

Wonderful flight home and arrived an hour early. Our car service has been delayed due to an accident, so she is stuck in traffic coming to get us as nothing is moving. So we may have to have another 1 or 3 

And weather here is surprisingly lovely……cold, but the sun is shining and no high winds, think we missed the worst of the storms. Enjoying sitting with the sun streaming through the restaurant windows……

Won‘t get much sleep today…….but, worth it……


----------



## schumigirl

Jet lag


----------



## KathyM2

Glad you made it home! Hope to hear all about the trip soon!


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> Glad you made it home! Hope to hear all about the trip soon!



Thanks Kathy.......

Plan to upload our pictures over next few days, then hopefully late next week I should have made a start.

Tom keeps asking me if we actually did anything as we seemed to do a whole lot of nothing!! But, we always seemed to be busy.......


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> Tom keeps asking me if we actually did anything as we seemed to do a whole lot of nothing!! But, we always seemed to be busy.......



Doing a whole lot of nothing in Florida is better than doing nothing anywhere else lol.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay!  Schumi starting to back to get time zone, and yeah, many think doing not much is the best part of any vacation.  Relaxing and enjoying whatever you felt like doing sounds like it was a great trip.


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> Doing a whole lot of nothing in Florida is better than doing nothing anywhere else lol.



lol…..isn’t that the truth Kathy.

We are very much the type of folks who are happy sitting on a bench in the park watching the world go by. Especially in the heat we just had…..it was just so lovely.





Lynne G said:


> Yay!  Schumi starting to back to get time zone, and yeah, many think doing not much is the best part of any vacation.  Relaxing and enjoying whatever you felt like doing sounds like it was a great trip.



I wouldn’t say doing nothing is the best part of any trip, but certainly we would never be the commando type in the parks.

It was a good trip.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Glad you're home safely and had a great time. Looking forward to reading all about it.


----------



## schumigirl

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Glad you're home safely and had a great time. Looking forward to reading all about it.



Thank you so much.......hoping to start late next week or earlier if I can....still waiting to upload pictures, our brains are still a little frazzled this time for some reason, maybe out of practice.......


----------



## iona

schumigirl said:


> our brains are still a little frazzled this time for some reason, maybe out of practice.......



There’s a simple solution to that you know - you need to go more regularly. I’m not a medical expert but I’d suggest three trips in 2022.


----------



## schumigirl

iona said:


> There’s a simple solution to that you know - you need to go more regularly. I’m not a medical expert but I’d suggest three trips in 2022.



lol.......I will agree on that!! 

We do have 3 trips planned next year, May, September and December too.....so maybe next year jet lag won`t be a thing......I forgot how bad it can make you feel as we haven`t experienced it for many years now. A 2 year break was too long......

Hope you`re doing ok.......


----------



## disneyAndi14

Yay Carole! I’m so glad you had a wonderful trip and safe travels home
I agree about the weather it was beautiful! We had the best time on our trip.
I’m excited to read all about your trip!


----------



## buteraa

So happy you were able to visit and excited to hear all the details of your trip.


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Yay Carole! I’m so glad you had a wonderful trip and safe travels home
> I agree about the weather it was beautiful! We had the best time on our trip.
> I’m excited to read all about your trip!



Thanks Caroline......we did have the most amazing time after such a long enforced break from America. 

The weather was the best that time of year has been for all of our trips so far, not one cold day unlike the other years where we always had one day we almost had chattering teeth! 

I`m still annoyed we missed you by such a short time......we were in the same area too!!! Next time we`ll plan better for sure. And we now have a phone to use in the USA, so I can send you the number so we can work it out easier. My problem is I very rarely check the Dis during the day when we`re there and no email either. Having the phone this year was fabulous as it meant we could easily keep in contact with everyone.......will make sure I give you the number if our dates align anytime.

I do need to pop over to your TR too, I have some catching up to do I believe...


----------



## schumigirl

buteraa said:


> So happy you were able to visit and excited to hear all the details of your trip.



And a very warm  back to you buteraa......

It is so good to see you post again, hope everything is good in your part of the world.

And thank you, it felt SO good to be back.... getting up at crazy o clock to check in for our flight was an absolute joy!! 

Hope to start it properly later this week, and I`m glad you`ll be reading and posting along the way......


----------



## disneyAndi14

schumigirl said:


> I`m still annoyed we missed you by such a short time......we were in the same area too!!! Next time we`ll plan better for sure.


I had my eyes  searching for you, especially as I sat out Andi’s several rides on Velocicoaster, one time I thought I saw you and as the lady got closer I knew it wasn’t you! We will definitely try in the future!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> I had my eyes  searching for you, especially as I sat out Andi’s several rides on Velocicoaster, one time I thought I saw you and as the lady got closer I knew it wasn’t you! We will definitely try in the future!



lol....I was the same.....there were a few folks I was looking out for, but even in quiet areas, never saw a soul we knew......

Yes, next time


----------



## luvdisdogs

Hooray!  You finally made it back!  I can't wait to see the pictures and read all about it!  We went in October and had a wonderful time!


----------



## schumigirl

luvdisdogs said:


> Hooray!  You finally made it back!  I can't wait to see the pictures and read all about it!  We went in October and had a wonderful time!



Thanks so much luvdisdogs.......will be starting soon...I hope!!

And glad to hear you had a fabulous trip in October....always good to hear, hope you had some wonderful weather too. You were staying at RP if I remember correctly, I`m glad you enjoyed it there.


----------



## luvdisdogs

schumigirl said:


> Thanks so much luvdisdogs.......will be starting soon...I hope!!
> 
> And glad to hear you had a fabulous trip in October....always good to hear, hope you had some wonderful weather too. You were staying at RP if I remember correctly, I`m glad you enjoyed it there.


Yes, we stayed at RP for the first time and LOVED it.  Such friendly and helpful people that work there!


----------



## schumigirl

luvdisdogs said:


> Yes, we stayed at RP for the first time and LOVED it.  Such friendly and helpful people that work there!



Now that makes me so happy to read!! 

I`ve read some negative reviews online and wonder if they stayed at all......I`m happy you had such a positive experience. We found it back to almost as it was before the pandemic....only missed turndown service and room service menu in room.......not too much to miss. 

Yes, the folks are lovely there. We felt completely at home there again, glad you did too


----------



## schumigirl

​*What a trip!!*
*
Being honest, we didn`t do an awful lot, didn`t get as much shopping as we planned, didn`t eat in all the restaurants we planned to...but it was a blast.....so will start off again with the first report in 2 years from us.......if you`re reading, I hope you enjoy it and always love your comments along the way........
*
*I mentioned at the start of the pre trip report we were aware that this trip might not happen due to any last minute changes in border regulations, and up till the plane took off, I think I was still thinking it might get cancelled. But, thankfully it all went as it was supposed to. Almost. Borders stayed open and we made it, but it was always in our mind what might happen. So, off we go........



T-DAY.....MONDAY 22ND NOVEMBER......

Usually I start with our travel to the airport day, but this time before we could fly into the USA we had to get Antigen tests with a negative result and they had to be supervised. We couldn`t just use any test that we get free from the NHS, that would be too easy of course, so we found a firm and booked with them as they said results in one hour. Once we had paid and booked, the confirmation email said results may not arrive till up till 3am the next morning, which was a little too late for us as we were leaving on the Tuesday for the overnight. Spent hours trying to get through to them on phone to clarify that wasn`t what I had booked, email after email was ignored and eventually I called the clinic direct and a man assured me he had cancelled. I had given up on the money as they do have a no refund policy, but it was very poor service all round from them. 

So, on the advice of some folks from another forum, we booked a company called Breathe Assured who did zoom appointments and they seemed to be pretty reliable. We had arranged for the test for both of us Monday morning at 8am and results would be given in 15 minutes, then a fit to fly certificate issued....sounded perfect. The test kits arrived several days before we had the appointment, all we had to do was check all the components were there. 

It did mean I wasn`t going to pack or prepare anything until we had that negative result and fit to fly certificate under our belt. We tend to pack last minute anyway, but I wouldn`t even tempt fate by putting even toiletries in the case. It did take the excitement or build up away a little through all of this, but it`s a small price to pay. 

We put the laptop on only to find the woman couldn`t see us, Tom`s anti virus was stopping the connection, so after a few tense moments, we could see each other and she checked all our details and we began the test which she guided us through it all and had to watch everything was done correctly. It was only the nasal swab thankfully, not the throat one which is horrrible. In the 15 minutes waiting for the result, which were the longest 15 minutes ever......she chatted and went through all our passport details and checked everything was in order........she was lovely, a South African nurse who rather weirdly was wearing a mask while talking to us....I can only assume she was not in a room on her own. 

We got the negative result and the wave of relief that came over us was immense. All the worry had been for nothing. I knew we felt ok, had no symptoms and hadn`t been in contact with anyone who had covid, but you never know. She then emailed us each our fit to fly certificates, and waited on the call till we checked every single detail was correct. If there was anything wrong, it could affect you getting on the plane, so we double and triple checked everything and it was all good. We thanked her and ended the call and boy were we happy at that point!!! *

*I sent Kyle and my mum each a txt letting them know we were good to go......also let our friend know from the hotel that yes, we`d definitely be coming, that was the best txts I had ever sent I think. *

*And then we began packing our butts off......all this time waiting for a trip to come around, packing a suitcase seemed like one of the best chores on the planet.......

The day then passed so quickly, and sitting at night I looked at the lounges in the airport and wondered should we book one of them just for a treat. I was worried the airport would be mobbed and it wouldn`t be fun, so we looked at what was available and booked the newest one, 1903 Lounge and well, we knew we`d get a nice breakfast anyway and somewhere peaceful to sit for an hour or so. 

I did wonder how we would sleep tonight, but amazingly, we did ok, apart from being very excited to be travelling up to the airport next day!!! *


----------



## musika

Oh, I'm looking forward to reading this after lurking through your previous PTR saga!


----------



## schumigirl

*TRAVEL DAY......TUESDAY 23RD NOVEMBER*​



*We did sleep not too bad last night, but as we are creatures of habit, we get up early and the excitement really kicked in big time today. *

*Even saying goodbye to Kyle wasn`t the teary experience it usually is, although I do admit to the possibility of it happening if he had stayed longer .......but he set back off to work and we began our last minute preparations. We did wish he was coming with us, this would be the first Christmas trip he wasn`t with us, that would be strange, but he had his own plans and did say he might join us next year. It`s funny we have several friends who are going back next year and so many have said their adult kids are going with them......quite right too. 

Our car service was picking us up soon, and we would be so happy to see her after having to cancel so many trips. Their business is predominantly airport runs, so these last 2 years had impacted them too, but hopefully this would be things returning to normal. *
*
She is always bang on time, so we cheerfully climbed in the car after shrieking how lovely it was to see each other and set off finally for the airport hotel singing like Donkey from Shrek our traditional chant.......On the Road Again.......
*
*Our journey was quick as we chatted all the way there, with so much to catch up on with her, roads were clear with no delays and before too long we had arrived at our chosen hotel....The Radisson.*











​
*Some of you may remember at one point we had a nightmare trying to find an airport hotel that had all facilities like restaurants and bars and still maintaining a good standard of service. I think at one point we had reservations at 5 different airport hotels.......crazy! We had discounted the hotel we had been staying at last few trips due to terrible reviews, and had originally discounted The Radisson due to it being used to house a lot of Afghan Refugees. I had emailed the manager to ask, but got no response, so had initially cancelled our booking, however on speaking to a friend who had stayed there recently and said it was fine, we rebooked again with the same standard of the Executive Floor room which we hoped we wouldn`t have any issues with. *

*We went to check in and the room was ready which was nice as we hadn`t advised we needed an early check in, and room was as always clean and tidy and we had an airport view as requested.....there is still something very exciting about the airport to me, so maybe a little childish, but I like to see planes taking off and landing.*
































*I love the beds here, they are so comfortable and huge, like the one we have at home but we have the airport out of our window, which might not suit everyone, but we like it. The rooms aren`t the fanciest around, but they are a decent size for two people, and quite comfortable. *

*It`s quite sad to look out and see the huge Thomas Cook sign on their old hangar, they went bust before the pandemic, and we always enjoyed flights with them, they were decent and prices were reasonable, maybe one of the reasons they went under, but we do miss them as an alternative. *














*Everything was immaculately clean I was happy to see. Again, some reviews stated the cleanliness was lacking, but we didn`t see any of that in the whole hotel. We did find out there were refugees living there which I`m not sure my thoughts on the matter to be honest, but we never had any issues throughout our short stay except seeing a lot more security officers than we had ever seen before which could be worrying. Some folks reported when the elevators stopped on the 2 floors they were being housed, they saw folks on mats praying and weren`t happy to be seeing the elevator doors open. Odd. But, for us, it was fine. 

We then had the issue closest to my heart to deal with next. Food. *
*
The restaurant doesn`t open till 5pm and the Little M bar we usually have lunch in was open, but not serving food. Which is a little annoying as you really are in the middle of nowhere here really with no car, but we knew this and planned to walk down towards one of the terminals where there is a coffee shop and we`d have a sandwich, which is what we did and it was very nice too, it filled a hole. I didn`t take any pictures as we weren`t quite in the habit yet of taking a picture before we eat anything......yes, odd, but we like it. 
*
*After we had been fed we wandered the hotel a little and the huge Christmas tree we usually take pictures beside was surrounded by people who obviously at a conference and were all debating who was the most important among them......sigh. So, we headed up to the lobby level and found a tree just as nice, albeit a little smaller.......*












*At this point we headed up to the Executive Lounge and planned to stay there for a couple of hours and enjoy a glass or two of wine. Before the pandemic, wines, beers and liquor were only available from 5pm, but when we went up wines and beers are now available to help yourself all day which was nice and thankfully most folks didn`t take it too far which I guess is a worry according to one of the staff we spoke to, have known her a long time from staying here for so many years. *

*We do like this lounge, of course the snacks they used to lay out during the day like olives, nuts and chocolates are all gone, they have been replaced by prepacked potato chips and cookies, again, understandably. But the lounge itself is lovely, and a very peaceful way to start off our trip. *










































































*There were only a few other folks in at this point, one rather loud lady who felt everyone wanted to hear her travel plans as she chatted on facetime to someone......thankfully she moved to the far side of the lounge, and another couple sat on the seats in front of us. I had poured a red wine and I saw her looking as if to say, should you have that......eventually she asked me wasn`t it no alcohol till 5pm, I explained to her the lounge had changed with regards to wines and so on, so they could help themselves happily, which they did   

We passed the afternoon away and around 5.30 they brought out some snack items like samosas and so on. They were actually quite nice, so we had several and then decided we didn`t quite need to go down to the restaurant for a meal as we were quite full, so we settled down and chatted some more to the couple who were sitting closest to us. *

*There is a no children after 5pm rule, but one large family decided they were coming in regardless with a little one....to be fair the little girl was lovely and not being noisy or anything, but rules are simple, no children. I`m not sure if this applies all day now as alcohol is technically served all day. But, they left. We had seen this before where a couple knew the rules but decided to bring their 2 young children in anyway, then argued the point with staff......*











​
*We spent some of the evening in the lounge, especially once they brought out the prosecco ......that suited us down to the ground.....we do like a bit of sparkly.....but around 8.30 we went back to our room and had some tea and a few cookies while watching an episode of Midsomer Murders on tv. *

*I was shattered by around 11pm and decided then to switch the tv off and despite being so hyped I hoped to be sleeping by 11.05???? *











​


----------



## schumigirl

musika said:


> Oh, I'm looking forward to reading this after lurking through your previous PTR saga!



lol...it was quite the saga wasn`t it! 

Hopefully you`ll enjoy this one......


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

You’re off to a good start. I love staying near the airport the night before travelling to Orlando. Feels like I’m stealing an extra days holiday plus makes it much less stressful the following morning. The Christmas tree and the lounge look lovely. Hope you got a wee bit of sleep


----------



## schumigirl

luvpoohandcompany said:


> You’re off to a good start. I love staying near the airport the night before travelling to Orlando. Feels like I’m stealing an extra days holiday plus makes it much less stressful the following morning. The Christmas tree and the lounge look lovely. Hope you got a wee bit of sleep



Thank you.....

Yes, it`s like the trip starts a day earlier than it should, always a good way to start any trip. And yes, saves the worry of anything happening on the roads if we left it last minute.

It is a very nice lounge, we have missed staying there last few trips, but new hotel was also very good, pre pandemic of course.


----------



## themeparklover26

So exited to keep reading this trip report!!


----------



## schumigirl

themeparklover26 said:


> So exited to keep reading this trip report!!



 themeparklover26

It`s nice to finally get started properly after almost 2 years of not trips, hope you enjoy reading along too.......


----------



## jump00

schumigirl said:


> ​*What a trip!!*
> 
> *Being honest, we didn`t do an awful lot, didn`t get as much shopping as we planned, didn`t eat in all the restaurants we planned to...but it was a blast.....so will start off again with the first report in 2 years from us.......if you`re reading, I hope you enjoy it and always love your comments along the way........*
> 
> *I mentioned at the start of the pre trip report we were aware that this trip might not happen due to any last minute changes in border regulations, and up till the plane took off, I think I was still thinking it might get cancelled. But, thankfully it all went as it was supposed to. Almost. Borders stayed open and we made it, but it was always in our mind what might happen. So, off we go........
> 
> 
> 
> T-DAY.....MONDAY 22ND NOVEMBER......
> 
> Usually I start with our travel to the airport day, but this time before we could fly into the USA we had to get Antigen tests with a negative result and they had to be supervised. We couldn`t just use any test that we get free from the NHS, that would be too easy of course, so we found a firm and booked with them as they said results in one hour. Once we had paid and booked, the confirmation email said results may not arrive till up till 3am the next morning, which was a little too late for us as we were leaving on the Tuesday for the overnight. Spent hours trying to get through to them on phone to clarify that wasn`t what I had booked, email after email was ignored and eventually I called the clinic direct and a man assured me he had cancelled. I had given up on the money as they do have a no refund policy, but it was very poor service all round from them.
> 
> So, on the advice of some folks from another forum, we booked a company called Breathe Assured who did zoom appointments and they seemed to be pretty reliable. We had arranged for the test for both of us Monday morning at 8am and results would be given in 15 minutes, then a fit to fly certificate issued....sounded perfect. The test kits arrived several days before we had the appointment, all we had to do was check all the components were there.
> 
> It did mean I wasn`t going to pack or prepare anything until we had that negative result and fit to fly certificate under our belt. We tend to pack last minute anyway, but I wouldn`t even tempt fate by putting even toiletries in the case. It did take the excitement or build up away a little through all of this, but it`s a small price to pay.
> 
> We put the laptop on only to find the woman couldn`t see us, Tom`s anti virus was stopping the connection, so after a few tense moments, we could see each other and she checked all our details and we began the test which she guided us through it all and had to watch everything was done correctly. It was only the nasal swab thankfully, not the throat one which is horrrible. In the 15 minutes waiting for the result, which were the longest 15 minutes ever......she chatted and went through all our passport details and checked everything was in order........she was lovely, a South African nurse who rather weirdly was wearing a mask while talking to us....I can only assume she was not in a room on her own.
> 
> We got the negative result and the wave of relief that came over us was immense. All the worry had been for nothing. I knew we felt ok, had no symptoms and hadn`t been in contact with anyone who had covid, but you never know. She then emailed us each our fit to fly certificates, and waited on the call till we checked every single detail was correct. If there was anything wrong, it could affect you getting on the plane, so we double and triple checked everything and it was all good. We thanked her and ended the call and boy were we happy at that point!!! *
> 
> *I sent Kyle and my mum each a txt letting them know we were good to go......also let our friend know from the hotel that yes, we`d definitely be coming, that was the best txts I had ever sent I think. *
> 
> *And then we began packing our butts off......all this time waiting for a trip to come around, packing a suitcase seemed like one of the best chores on the planet.......
> 
> The day then passed so quickly, and sitting at night I looked at the lounges in the airport and wondered should we book one of them just for a treat. I was worried the airport would be mobbed and it wouldn`t be fun, so we looked at what was available and booked the newest one, 1903 Lounge and well, we knew we`d get a nice breakfast anyway and somewhere peaceful to sit for an hour or so.
> 
> I did wonder how we would sleep tonight, but amazingly, we did ok, apart from being very excited to be travelling up to the airport next day!!! *


Woo hoo Carole’s trip report has begun!  I’m in!


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Woo hoo Carol’s trip report has begun!  I’m in!



Yay!!!

Good to see you, it`s been a while, but finally got it started........and really hope you enjoy it.......


----------



## macraven

We all will enjoy Carole’s trip report!


----------



## schumigirl

*TRAVEL DAY.......FINALLY........WEDNESDAY NOVEMBER 24TH*

​
*11.45..........12.15.........1.56.........2.08........3.32..........you get the picture of how our night was spent looking at the clock........there seems to be some kind of need to know the time when you can`t sleep for some reason and it is like an added torture to an already horrible night! But, it was all we both did and of course we had to tell each other when we did look......lol......

Finally decided to get up at 4.45am, as really, there was no point in trying to sleep any longer. *









​


*We were planning to be up around this time anyway as we wanted to be at the check in desk for around 6ish, just in case of any issues with all the covid info we had collected as required. I won`t lie, it was stressful worrying we had the correct info and everything was as it should be. We had heard they were checking and double checking everyone`s documents, so added stress for sure. *

*Ironic thing was the hotel was very quiet, never heard a sound the whole night, apart from us grumbling we couldn`t sleep.......but, jumped in the shower and began to get ready for checking out of the hotel. I would say about now the excitement really began to kick in.....we were finally going, but the nagging doubt was still there if our details weren`t correct.......but I was at the stage I just couldn`t worry too much anymore about that. 

Took a few moments to check out and make sure our bill was correct, which it was and we sauntered down the lovely skywalk to Terminal 2 for Virgin Atlantic check in......*










​
*We were first in line for Premium check in which was ideal, but the tummy nerves were jangling for sure till 6.30 when the check in staff began dealing with us. The lady called us forward and we had all our vaccine certificates, fit to fly, CDC website form and VA Attestation we had printed out.....she did say she loved folks who had printed everything out instead or taking forever trying to find them all on their phones. She did double check everything and only thing out of place was the CDC 5 page form.....she said that one was out of date...... I almost had a freaking heart attack.......she said don`t worry, I have the form you need here, I think they knew many would be caught out, and instead of 5 pages we had printed out, it was one page with one tick each and then you signed it.....easy peasy........but turns out I had already filled this one out online witH VA direct, didn`t matter it was a duplicate. So, after all the worry, this really had been a breeze checking in with them. So, got our luggage dropped off, all over the allowed weight, but no charge. We had a load of gifts with us for folks over there, so it was a little heavier than normal.*











​
*And we got the seats we had booked at the back of Premium, so we were quite happy. *

*We wandered through and security has been changed as they have added a new part to the airport, but weirdly, we ended up back in the old part for some reason.....security was the usual chaotic confusion but it was efficient and staff are quite human here which makes it not so bad, and we were through in no time at all. *

*We were a little early for our given time for the new lounge, we hadn`t expected to get through check in and security so quick, we had a quick look round this new departure area which is quite nice but you still have to go through the usual gauntlet of sales assaults by perfume staff who now seem to get a little offended when you politely say no thank you. *












​*There are several bar/restaurant options upstairs for food, but we were glad we had booked the tranquility of the Executive Lounge as the bars were very loud and although they did look nice, they were just so busy.*












​*The lady on the door for want of a better word was a little severe, but she was a little abrupt with the couple in front of us and we saw her turn folks away, so we expected the place to be bustling full.

It wasn`t. *













































































​



*The lounge was very nice, it was exceptionally quiet and the staff were very nice at asking if you needed anything else, we did like it. *

*They did have a good selection of cooked items, including a very nice bacon which was about the only cooked item I had, you could ask them to cook you eggs or toast, so I had some toast too and stuck to tea as it was so early. *

*You could drink anything that was available, including hard liquor although we never saw anyone touch it. A few had prosecco`s but I really didn`t feel like having anything at all except tea and Tom was the same. *












​*And once the light shone through the very dark winter morning, we got a nice view of the airport and the two virgin planes before they moved to the main terminal for boarding. This wasn`t our plane as we could see ours much further down the line of aircraft already attached to an airbridge....always a good sign! *











​*I`m not sure we would use the lounge again, I think I just wanted somewhere calm to pass the time as I was a little nervous about everything, usually I don`t mind the hustle and bustle of the airport and will be happy to rumble about as usual next time. Don`t get me wrong it was nice, but one and done maybe. 

We left and headed down to all the stores, bought a large bottle of water as we can never drinnk enough water on the flight and headed towards where the gate was for boarding......we were excited to depart from the brand spanking new T2 they had spent billions on over the last few years......promises of brand new gates, exciting new departure options and bright, light departure gates.........we weren`t too surprised when we ended up departing from the original gate we have flown from for many years.....way back in the old terminal which appeared to be so dull and dark now, it felt like we were walking back into 1983. 

Our plane was showing on time so we took a seat and waited for Upper and Premium to be called, which wasn`t long at all. It felt longer as we had to wear masks in all airport areas and on the flight too which we weren`t looking forward to. In England we hadn`t worn masks for a long time, so it was quite unusual having to wear them again. 

When the flight was called I have to be honest, it was extremely emotional, several other folks looked the same and we all recognised it in each other. I will admit it was all women looking like that.....lol.....men were just anxious to get going.......but there was an unusual vibe that you don`t normally feel boarding. 

Then it hit me stepping on the plane........I was glad of the mask, but I could feel my eyes filling up and as I said good morning to the cabin crew on the doors, she spoke to me and said, love, there`s a lot of that since we came back......bless her. But, we turned to find our seats and stored our bags overhead after taking out what I`d need for the first few hours of the flight.....glasses and water, that was it. 

Our seats were indeed very spacious and very comfortable which would be nice during a 9 hour flight. And we had no one in the 2 seats in front of us, so no one reclining,  which isn`t too bad in Premium as there is a lot of legroom.*












*Most folks settle quickly and they brought round the fizz almost as soon as we sat down.....now I was on the plane, I was ready for this little glass of sparkle and one of many during this trip I hoped!! 

We took off at 10.35 which was excellent at only a short time beyond the stated departure time, and boy when that plane started thundering down the runway and then wheels up......there was an audible gasp from around the cabin.....and I was part of it as I gulped down the tears same as several other women.....emotions were high for sure. But, happy tears for sure........we were in the air and going in the right direction. 

Once the seat belt sign was off, everyone began to rumble around or like me try to find a movie to watch......and there were very few choices, many Indy films I`m not interested in and I wished I had brought a book, but I chose a scary movie called The Unholy......dear lord it was dire.....as there weren`t a great deal of movies last couple of years, I`m not surprised we didn`t have a good choice to watch. 

At that point they came round with drinks which was nice........I would have this while watching the movie......and good news from the Captain, our flight was only going to take just over 8 hours which is incredibly quick for a 2 engine plane even on a good day, so we must have had a very strong tail wind, didn`t bode well for those who don`t like turbulence.........*

*Wine was pleasant enough for what it was, and you could go up and ask for drinks or snacks anytime during the flight too which is always nice, not that we did, but they have a wonderwall where they have a selection of drinks and snacks available anytime. 

We do like flying with Virgin Atlantic. They are not the cheapest airline, but we have always found their service and quality of product to be wonderful, never had any issues with them at all and happy to pay more for good service. During the pandemic we found them incredibly helpful and got our deferred flights sorted easily and with no fuss. We were just glad they survived the whole no fly time. *






















*I did FF this movie a lot, then by the time it was almost done, they came round with food and I was surprised to feel a little hungry by now. They had handed us the menu early in the flight, so we had already decided by the time food came around, Tom was going with the venison and I was opting for the chicken. *













*I don`t like peas or feta and don`t eat many eggs, but this appetiser was beautiful and I was surprised I liked it, Tom hated it.......*












*Tom enjoyed his venison stew, said it was tasty and we both liked the dessert too, my chicken was very nice but as is usual, lacked a punch with the jerk.....but, it was fine and filled a nice hole.*






















*They came round with tea and soft drinks and then again with the drinks trolley as well as letting you know you could go up and help yourself anytime.....yes, it was good to be flying again!!! *





*



*
​

*The cabin settled down and I figured it was time to try and sleep.....I used the bathroom first as did Tom and we came back just as the seat belt sign came on......here comes the reason we have a quick flight. *



*



*​





*I admit to falling asleep instantly.....I popped a blanket over me, buckled the belt, had my neck pillow and the airline pillow against the window and I was zonked in about 3 seconds......10 seconds later according to Tom, the turbulence started.....lol......I knew nothing of it and it went on for a long time apparently! 

He is always amazed I can sleep right though extreme turbulence, but it doesn`t worry me at all, I understand the reason for it and as long as we never just drop like a stone, I`m good. I did miss some folks panic and one lady was crying, but I was in another zone, cosied up in my purple airline blanket and neck pillow in a surprisingly comfy airline seat.......*

*3 hours later I woke up!!! Goodness I was thirsty and glad we had bought such a large bottle of water.......Tom just looked at me in complete awe and one of the CC also commented she was amazed I had slept through it all.......well, I was tired. *

*It wasn`t long now, we were getting closer by the minute.........*













*I started looking through the movies again but couldn`t find anything I wanted to see, so I rumbled through some episodes of Friday Night Dinner, a tv show from the UK. And before long the afternoon tea service was here and it was quite nice. *

*It was a cheese and tomato roll, with a scone with jam and clotted cream. I only ate the scone and it was very nice and the tea was again, just ok, but, it does help pass some time when you are being fed and watered regularly.*












*It was at this point I discovered a movie I did want to watch and not sure how I had missed it before.....The Hitman`s Bodyguard Wife......follow up to the first which was quite dark depsite being humorous and it was brilliant......but, I only saw about 45 minutes of it before the IFE was switched off as we were getting closer to landing. The pilot spoke to us and said he apologised for the bumpy flight, bit meant we were almost an hour early landing, always good to hear. *

*I looked out of the window the whole time......seeing the sunshine and those huge fluffy white clouds brought another tear to my eye........

As we came into the final approach yes, I blubbed under my mask unashamedly and it meant so much to be back, or almost back. There were definitely a few blubs around the plane too, so many emotional folks on those planes flying again. 

I saw MCO appear and before we knew it, we had the smoothest landing ever, we barely felt the plane wheels touch the ground!!! *

*We were almost "home" *


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> We all will enjoy Carole’s trip report!



Thanks mac.....I hope you do......you are one of the ladies who listened to me worry and grumble about not flying for 2 years.......you heard it all!!!!


----------



## I-4Bound

Sounds like a wonderful flight experience! We are contemplating a trip to Disneyland this summer, and I'm already nervous thinking about dealing with airline travel. I haven't been on an airplane in almost 25 years!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Sounds like a wonderful flight experience! We are contemplating a trip to Disneyland this summer, and I'm already nervous thinking about dealing with airline travel. I *haven't been on an airplane in almost 25 years!*



It was a lovely flight, but I`d have have been happy if I had to sit on the floor all the way with no food or drink......just wanted to get there.....lol.....

25 years!! My goodness that is amazing....but I guess when you can drive everywhere it does make sense.....but wow are you in for a fun experience.......

How long would the flight take you to get to Disneyland? I imagine it`s a very long one......but it`s fine really, it sounds worse than it actually is, I think Canada has similar restrictions and needs regarding testing and so on, it all worked out quite easily. 

(coming home was another story )

Hope you`re doing good Andrea.......


----------



## I-4Bound

schumigirl said:


> It was a lovely flight, but I`d have have been happy if I had to sit on the floor all the way with no food or drink......just wanted to get there.....lol.....
> 
> 25 years!! My goodness that is amazing....but I guess when you can drive everywhere it does make sense.....but wow are you in for a fun experience.......
> 
> How long would the flight take you to get to Disneyland? I imagine it`s a very long one......but it`s fine really, it sounds worse than it actually is, I think Canada has similar restrictions and needs regarding testing and so on, it all worked out quite easily.
> 
> (coming home was another story )
> 
> Hope you`re doing good Andrea.......


We are doing well! It has been a difficult year, but we are ending on a high note and are blessed for it. I think the flight to California would take about 6 hours. My husband and daughter have never flown before. We will be celebrating our 25th wedding anniversary and her High School graduation and wanted to do something special. Of course, who knows what travel restrictions might be in place by the summer We may just end up back in Florida because we can drive there in about seven hours


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> We are doing well! It has been a difficult year, but we are ending on a high note and are blessed for it. I think the flight to California would take about 6 hours. My husband and daughter have never flown before. We will be celebrating our 25th wedding anniversary and her High School graduation and wanted to do something special. Of course, who knows what travel restrictions might be in place by the summer We may just end up back in Florida because we can drive there in about seven hours



I`m glad the year is ending well for you, it has been a trial for so many folks. 

A 7 hour drive is marvelous and I can see why you do it, it`s not really far at all when you say it like that, it`s lovely to be so "close" 

Oh your 25th anniversary!! You have to do something special for that and add in the Graduation.....well, lots to celebrate there. Where does the time go is something I often ask myself now......Disneyland or Florida, wherever, you`ll have an amazing trip I`m sure.

Yes, travel restrictions are something I think we all need to think about now before travel, change can happen anytime I guess. Hopefully not though........


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Woohoo! I did a happy dance and let out a whoop when I saw you had started this report! I am in and I am loving it, Fantastic start!!


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> Woohoo! I did a happy dance and let out a whoop when I saw you had started this report! I am in and I am loving it, Fantastic start!!



Awww thanks......and you and Mr Worfiedoodles are in it this time......finally!!!!

It did take me longer than I thought to do one post......lol.....out of practice I guess.......but I do hope you enjoy this one too.......


----------



## PixieT78

Weeee so fun to get to your actual trip report!  And that is just me reading it - can't even imagine how it must have felt to touch down


----------



## schumigirl

PixieT78 said:


> Weeee so fun to get to your actual trip report!  And that is just me reading it - can't even imagine how it must have felt to touch down



Oh it was so emotional and very, very exciting too to finally land! Well worth waiting for......


----------



## Cara

**I** feel emotional after reading your account of your flight over! So glad the report has started!


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> **I** feel emotional after reading your account of your flight over! So glad the report has started!



Thank you Cara......it really was one of the best flights for many reasons.

It`s good to see you and hope you are doing wonderfully now and looking forward to the festive season ahead. Such a busy time for most.


----------



## musika

I don't think I would be able to sleep the night before, either! That's a beautiful airport, I've never been to Manchester but have been to London... my goodness Heathrow is large. We tend to avoid Toronto and Montreal where we can to fly out of our small home airport Halifax. I don't think I've found an airline meal yet that is anything better than just average. Yours look interesting though!


----------



## schumigirl

musika said:


> I don't think I would be able to sleep the night before, either! That's a beautiful airport, I've never been to Manchester but have been to London... my goodness Heathrow is large. We tend to avoid Toronto and Montreal where we can to fly out of our small home airport Halifax. I don't think I've found an airline meal yet that is anything better than just average. Yours look interesting though!



It is a nice airport, well the new part is now. I don`t blame you for choosing the smaller option for airports.

We do like Heathrow and have flown many times from different terminals, and yes it is huge!! And I think that`s why we always choose Manchester as it`s just so easy to navigate, distance wise between the two there`s not much difference for us, but yes, Heathrow is quite overwhelming

Yes, airline food is never the best, but I`ve seen worse and it was edible which is a win, surprisingly the food is always worse coming home.


----------



## schumigirl

*We were off the plane in record time, Upper Class and Premium are always first off, but even so, they were remarkably quick opening the doors.And the excitement was so obvious in everyone this time despite some being a little bleary eyed......we were all keen to get off for all different reasons I`m sure.....

We walked at speed down those very familiar corridors with the biggest smiles on our faces and yes, even took a few seconds to admire that easily recognisable carpet we have missed.....weirdly.......and before we knew it we were approaching immigration, where thankfully we turn left as we have Global Entry, so avoid the longer lines we used to have to deal with before we got it. It is wonderful, it was quite a procedure to apply at the time, we had to apply to the UK Government first filling out a long form, if they approved you, you could then apply to the USA and those forms were stressful to fill out, then a wait of a week or so to hear if we had been accepted. What made it worse, if your application for GE was denied, you lost your ESTA which is necessary for us to enter the US. We would have to apply for a Visa which takes a long time. So, massive relief when it was accepted for both of us. We love having GE. *

*We turn left, and now we don`t even need to put our passports in to the machines, we just look at the screen, it spits out your admission ticket and then head through where an Officer usually says, Welcome to the United States. This time the officer was a little more serious, but very professional. 

And we were through.....in less than 5 minutes from getting off the plane. *
*
I headed to the bathroom to freshen up and when I came back out, two of our suitcases were there, and the third appeared as soon as I got back. Miracles!!! Usually our cases are never first off. 
*
*So, we headed out and onto the little mini train to the main terminal which was ever so exciting again.......I had been feeling tired but you soon perk up as you get closer to the main part of the airport. And it was amazing knowing we were so close. 

It is always a bit of a rush as we just want to get to the rental car desk and get going, so we never stop to take any pictures of that beautiful tree, but I did glance round it did feel very festive. *
*
Rental car desk can be a nightmare, but there was no one at Alamo and we saw a lovely young lady who didn`t try to upgrade us this time, I was glad as we had paid far more for this car than we should have. I was amazed we paid more for two weeks than we have even paid for a 27 night stay, so I was adamant we weren`t paying anymore. 

We ended up with a Suburban, large but it had a few old miles on the clock, not very happy with it, but given we knew the state of the rental car industry we didn`t make a fuss. Got loaded up and headed out for our first drive on the roads for 2 years.......
*
*And they changed the road and never told us! How very dare they *

*We knew the route like the back of our hand, and only a little bit at the beginning had changed.......and we were on the way to RP before we knew it. *
*
That drive is so familiar and we both kind of went silent for a little bit, seeing landmarks we knew so well, and the exciting feeling as we drew ever closer to our home from home....seeing the Eye and the new Drop Tower was fun and then seeing the RP did bring another tear to my eye.......we really were here. 
*
*Walking in to the lobby, I cannot even describe how good it felt to walk back up the bridge and see that giant tree take over the lobby area....an no gingerbread creations this year, but it was lovely to see and felt so comfortable walking in to check in.

Normally we know everyone behind the desk, we did smile as we had been told there were so many new faces, so not surprised but we had a lovely young man check us in and it only took a few moments.*

*Now, we just wanted to freshen up, unpack and go get something to eat and drink.....it didn`t take long and while we were unpacking we got a delivery, arranged by our friend who was on a trip himself and we wouldn`t see him for a good few days, but, he is always so thoughtful. *
























*We didn`t take any pictures of the room, well, everyone knows what they look like, but we began to devour some of the beautiful fruit and cheese.....just what we needed to be honest. *

*Looking at the website before we arrived, it looked like Orchids and Strong Water were closed on a Wednesday night, but they were in fact open so we were going to walk over to Strong Water for a reunion as we knew Fernando was working tonight and so was our old mate Lenny.......and we couldn`t wait. 

We did stroll quickly through the convention/ballroom area and in around 10 minutes we were being massively hugged by lenny who spotted us as soon as we walked in.....it was so good to see him and the team again. Most of them were back, only Ashley was missing and we did miss her, but the familiarity was immense with so many faces coming over to say a big hello, especially Maggie and Britney who we adore. *

*We sat at the bar and caught up with Lenny and we watched for Fernando to come out and it was worth the wait.....his face was full of shock when he saw us.......and what a welcome from him, it was lovely. Catching up with each other was just lovely, and they all said when the borders closed we were the ones they often said would be missing it so much and couldn`t wait to see us back again......yes, we felt very much at home here too. 

We ordered cocktails and got one to taste test.......we are always happy to be a taste tester for Lenny or anyone else who cares to let us, we`ve never been disappointed yet. *
*
There had been a few new additions and I always tease Lenny he needs to invent one and name it after me.......been two years now and I`m still waiting.......lol.....he is the master at mixing new inventions and anything he creates is ok by us. 
*
*One of the new ones was the Sapphire Sour and despite the lurid colour it is beautiful and very refreshing.*











*I went for the Rum Lore which was created by the newest member of the team, Anthony and it was lovely, he will do fabulously in Strong Water, very nice and friendly young man. *











*As we waited for the food, Lenny asked us to try his latest creation, the Espresso Martini. I`m not fond of coffee anything, but this was delicious and very moreish.....I would thoroughly recommend anyone to try it. Tom loved it I have to say. 
*





















*We did make one error in our choice of food for our first meal back, we ordered the Agua Chile Ceviche.......and didn`t read the description properly and missed it was mainly cilantro, which is a taste we both hate with a passion. Yep, we are both in the percentage of folks for whom it tastes like soap. Gross. *

*This dish was very fresh, but was pure cilantro. *












*This is a cold dish and again, very fresh and clean......minus the cilantro crema on the plate, the old Seafood Tostado.*











*One of our favourite dishes from here, is the Camarones al Ajillo.....my goodness this is gorgeous and if we hadn`t have been as tired, we`d have ordered one each as we don`t like to share it!!! Yes, it`s that good........*

*It does usually come with cilantro in the sauce, but Lenny remembered we didn`t like it so asked for it without the extra in the sauce. Beautiful dish. *












*The evening was passing too quickly, it was the best time just sat at the bar catching up with everyone who saw us again. There isn`t a cocktail we don`t like from here, so we wanted one more before we called it a night, so I went for the Blackberry Daiquiri, one I had tasted for the first time when Lenny created it way back.......it is gorgeous too, very fruity. *











*Tom had his old favourite, the Fountain of Youth which I thought was something else, it had been a while!!!!*










*We really didn`t feel like dessert, but all of a sudden a Tres Leche Cake appeared on the bar for us, and like magic, all of a sudden we did feel like it.......this is the most gorgeous dessert and although it`s large, it`s very light and the meringue is one of the nicest I`ve ever tasted! *

*And Chef Carlos came out now to say hello too......he is a genius in the kitchen and a very, very nice man too. It was so lovely to see him again too. 

Fernando also introduced us to the new Food and Beverage manager, Mark. We knew the previous one very well, but he had moved on to another hotel, shame as we got on so well with him, but we liked this new man too. It was so nice to meet him though. *












*The evening was passing us by, we spent all of it chatting and catching up with all the folks we had got to know so well over the last few years, but all of a sudden we hit that wall. There really is nothing like that horrible feeling that you can`t focus on what you are saying and feel as though you are sleepwalking....and we had to walk all the way back to RP tonight......we were tempted to check in here at Sapphire for the night to save walking back lol...... And it`s really not that long a walk, it just feels like it sometime. *

*We said goodnight to everyone and assured them we`d see plenty of them during our stay. We had handed in a whole load of UK chocolate for them to share, with some set back alone for Lenny as his wife loved one particular brand last time, and a few select choices for Fernando who we absolutely adore, he is always so kind and welcoming to everyone who walks through the doors of SW. They do love the chocolate......

That walk back felt forever. But, we made it back and immediately jumped in the shower before hopping into bed. I always have the drapes open so I can fall asleep looking at the lights in the park....but tonight I didn`t even see the lights, I swear we were both sleeping before we even hit the pillow, it was almost 10.30pm. *
*
It felt so good to be back. The RP is one of our favourite places in the whole world and it didn`t disappoint the whole trip. Hotel is immaculately clean, our room was so well looked after and had no issues with housekeeping as it is completely back to what it was before the pandemic. 
*
*Now, I just wanted to wake up and start our first full day back......and it was Thanksgiving, we were so looking forward to celebrating that for the first time. *


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

schumigirl said:


> *We were off the plane in record time, Upper Class and Premium are always first off, but even so, they were remarkably quick opening the doors.And the excitement was so obvious in everyone this time despite some being a little bleary eyed......we were all keen to get off for all different reasons I`m sure.....
> 
> We walked at speed down those very familiar corridors with the biggest smiles on our faces and yes, even took a few seconds to admire that easily recognisable carpet we have missed.....weirdly.......and before we knew it we were approaching immigration, where thankfully we turn left as we have Global Entry, so avoid the longer lines we used to have to deal with before we got it. It is wonderful, it was quite a procedure to apply at the time, we had to apply to the UK Government first filling out a long form, if they approved you, you could then apply to the USA and those forms were stressful to fill out, then a wait of a week or so to hear if we had been accepted. What made it worse, if your application for GE was denied, you lost your ESTA which is necessary for us to enter the US. We would have to apply for a Visa which takes a long time. So, massive relief when it was accepted for both of us. We love having GE.
> 
> We turn left, and now we don`t even need to put our passports in to the machines, we just look at the screen, it spits out your admission ticket and then head through where an Officer usually says, Welcome to the United States. This time the officer was a little more serious, but very professional.
> 
> And we were through.....in less than 5 minutes from getting off the plane. *
> 
> *I headed to the bathroom to freshen up and when I came back out, two of our suitcases were there, and the third appeared as soon as I got back. Miracles!!! Usually our cases are never first off. *
> 
> *So, we headed out and onto the little mini train to the main terminal which was ever so exciting again.......I had been feeling tired but you soon perk up as you get closer to the main part of the airport. And it was amazing knowing we were so close.
> 
> It is always a bit of a rush as we just want to get to the rental car desk and get going, so we never stop to take any pictures of that beautiful tree, but I did glance round it did feel very festive. *
> 
> *Rental car desk can be a nightmare, but there was no one at Alamo and we saw a lovely young lady who didn`t try to upgrade us this time, I was glad as we had paid far more for this car than we should have. I was amazed we paid more for two weeks than we have even paid for a 27 night stay, so I was adamant we weren`t paying anymore.
> 
> We ended up with a Suburban, large but it had a few old miles on the clock, not very happy with it, but given we knew the state of the rental car industry we didn`t make a fuss. Got loaded up and headed out for our first drive on the roads for 2 years.......*
> 
> *And they changed the road and never told us! How very dare they *
> 
> *We knew the route like the back of our hand, and only a little bit at the beginning had changed.......and we were on the way to RP before we knew it. *
> 
> *That drive is so familiar and we both kind of went silent for a little bit, seeing landmarks we knew so well, and the exciting feeling as we drew ever closer to our home from home....seeing the Eye and the new Drop Tower was fun and then seeing the RP did bring another tear to my eye.......we really were here. *
> 
> *Walking in to the lobby, I cannot even describe how good it felt to walk back up the bridge and see that giant tree take over the lobby area....an no gingerbread creations this year, but it was lovely to see and felt so comfortable walking in to check in.
> 
> Normally we know everyone behind the desk, we did smile as we had been told there were so many new faces, so not surprised but we had a lovely young man check us in and it only took a few moments.
> 
> Now, we just wanted to freshen up, unpack and go get something to eat and drink.....it didn`t take long and while we were unpacking we got a delivery, arranged by our friend who was on a trip himself and we wouldn`t see him for a good few days, but, he is always so thoughtful. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We didn`t take any pictures of the room, well, everyone knows what they look like, but we began to devour some of the beautiful fruit and cheese.....just what we needed to be honest.
> 
> Looking at the website before we arrived, it looked like Orchids and Strong Water were closed on a Wednesday night, but they were in fact open so we were going to walk over to Strong Water for a reunion as we knew Fernando was working tonight and so was our old mate Lenny.......and we couldn`t wait.
> 
> We did stroll quickly through the convention/ballroom area and in around 10 minutes we were being massively hugged by lenny who spotted us as soon as we walked in.....it was so good to see him and the team again. Most of them were back, only Ashley was missing and we did miss her, but the familiarity was immense with so many faces coming over to say a big hello, especially Maggie and Britney who we adore.
> 
> We sat at the bar and caught up with Lenny and we watched for Fernando to come out and it was worth the wait.....his face was full of shock when he saw us.......and what a welcome from him, it was lovely. Catching up with each other was just lovely, and they all said when the borders closed we were the ones they often said would be missing it so much and couldn`t wait to see us back again......yes, we felt very much at home here too.
> 
> We ordered cocktails and got one to taste test.......we are always happy to be a taste tester for Lenny or anyone else who cares to let us, we`ve never been disappointed yet. *
> 
> *There had been a few new additions and I always tease Lenny he needs to invent one and name it after me.......been two years now and I`m still waiting.......lol.....he is the master at mixing new inventions and anything he creates is ok by us. *
> 
> *One of the new ones was the Sapphire Sour and despite the lurid colour it is beautiful and very refreshing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I went for the Rum Lore which was created by the newest member of the team, Anthony and it was lovely, he will do fabulously in Strong Water, very nice and friendly young man. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As we waited for the food, Lenny asked us to try his latest creation, the Espresso Martini. I`m not fond of coffee anything, but this was delicious and very moreish.....I would thoroughly recommend anyone to try it. Tom loved it I have to say. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We did make one error in our choice of food for our first meal back, we ordered the Agua Chile Ceviche.......and didn`t read the description properly and missed it was mainly cilantro, which is a taste we both hate with a passion. Yep, we are both in the percentage of folks for whom it tastes like soap. Gross.
> 
> This dish was very fresh, but was pure cilantro. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is a cold dish and again, very fresh and clean......minus the cilantro crema on the plate, the old Seafood Tostado.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of our favourite dishes from here, is the Camarones al Ajillo.....my goodness this is gorgeous and if we hadn`t have been as tired, we`d have ordered one each as we don`t like to share it!!! Yes, it`s that good........
> 
> It does usually come with cilantro in the sauce, but Lenny remembered we didn`t like it so asked for it without the extra in the sauce. Beautiful dish. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The evening was passing too quickly, it was the best time just sat at the bar catching up with everyone who saw us again. There isn`t a cocktail we don`t like from here, so we wanted one more before we called it a night, so I went for the Blackberry Daiquiri, one I had tasted for the first time when Lenny created it way back.......it is gorgeous too, very fruity. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom had his old favourite, the Fountain of Youth which I thought was something else, it had been a while!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We really didn`t feel like dessert, but all of a sudden a Tres Leche Cake appeared on the bar for us, and like magic, all of a sudden we did feel like it.......this is the most gorgeous dessert and although it`s large, it`s very light and the meringue is one of the nicest I`ve ever tasted!
> 
> And Chef Carlos came out now to say hello too......he is a genius in the kitchen and a very, very nice man too. It was so lovely to see him again too.
> 
> Fernando also introduced us to the new Food and Beverage manager, Mark. We knew the previous one very well, but he had moved on to another hotel, shame as we got on so well with him, but we liked this new man too. It was so nice to meet him though. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The evening was passing us by, we spent all of it chatting and catching up with all the folks we had got to know so well over the last few years, but all of a sudden we hit that wall. There really is nothing like that horrible feeling that you can`t focus on what you are saying and feel as though you are sleepwalking....and we had to walk all the way back to RP tonight......we were tempted to check in here at Sapphire for the night to save walking back lol...... And it`s really not that long a walk, it just feels like it sometime.
> 
> We said goodnight to everyone and assured them we`d see plenty of them during our stay. We had handed in a whole load of UK chocolate for them to share, with some set back alone for Lenny as his wife loved one particular brand last time, and a few select choices for Fernando who we absolutely adore, he is always so kind and welcoming to everyone who walks through the doors of SW. They do love the chocolate......
> 
> That walk back felt forever. But, we made it back and immediately jumped in the shower before hopping into bed. I always have the drapes open so I can fall asleep looking at the lights in the park....but tonight I didn`t even see the lights, I swear we were both sleeping before we even hit the pillow, it was almost 10.30pm. *
> 
> *It felt so good to be back. The RP is one of our favourite places in the whole world and it didn`t disappoint the whole trip. Hotel is immaculately clean, our room was so well looked after and had no issues with housekeeping as it is completely back to what it was before the pandemic. *
> 
> *Now, I just wanted to wake up and start our first full day back......and it was Thanksgiving, we were so looking forward to celebrating that for the first time. *


Loved hearing about the TMs at Sapphire and you reuniting! Also shame we never made it to strong water. One day I shall go!


----------



## schumigirl

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> Loved hearing about the TMs at Sapphire and you reuniting! Also shame we never made it to strong water. One day I shall go!



Thank you, it was an evening full of proper catching up and reminsicing about previous trips. 

You`d love it....it really is the best bar in the whole of UOR.......


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> and up till the plane took off, I think I was still thinking it might get cancelled.



I know that feeling....have it right now as we are due to leave for (South) Florida tomorrow morning! I still don't believe it may actually happen!



schumigirl said:


> We got the negative result and the wave of relief that came over us was immense. All the worry had been for nothing. I knew we felt ok, had no symptoms and hadn`t been in contact with anyone who had covid, but you never know.



Can totally relate to this too. Have had no symptoms but during those 15 minutes I think my mind made me think I had a sore throat and fever lol



schumigirl said:


> here is still something very exciting about the airport to me, so maybe a little childish, but I like to see planes taking off and landing.



Absolutely! Watching planes is the best! Even better when you can do it from a hotel room!



schumigirl said:


> In England we hadn`t worn masks for a long time, so it was quite unusual having to wear them again.



I can't imagine....we have not stopped wearing them the entire time...I feel naked now without one lol..it's going to be weird in FL to see not everyone wearing them all the time...I might be a little afraid.



schumigirl said:


> Camarones al Ajillo



Yum....I think I could have that alone as a meal..with extra bread.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Such a great start to your trip report!!!!  

I could feel your anticipation and tears with each step and you got closer and closer to Orlando!  What a great night you had at Strongwater!!!  

I can't wait to hear more

As for us, we are trying to stay calm with baited breath, and hope that things will work out for our trip mid February.  We still have a bit of time...crossing my fingers that by then it will look a little better for travel again.  I will have to put out feelers are selling the Daytona 500 tickets - in case we feel it is too risky to go.


----------



## Lynne G

Yay, for your first day.  Sounds like you had the most perfect way to return.  Seeing old and new friends and enjoying Strong Water.  Yes, I too saw some road changes, when we drove around this last week. Ready for day two.  Much enjoy your reporting your trip.


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> I know that feeling....have it right now as we are due to leave for (South) Florida tomorrow morning! I still don't believe it may actually happen!
> 
> 
> 
> Can totally relate to this too. Have had no symptoms but during those 15 minutes I think my mind made me think I had a sore throat and fever lol
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! Watching planes is the best! Even better when you can do it from a hotel room!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't imagine....we have not stopped wearing them the entire time...I feel naked now without one lol..it's going to be weird in FL to see not everyone wearing them all the time...I might be a little afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> Yum....I think I could have that alone as a meal..with extra bread.



That dish is gorgeous....shrimp is one of our favourite foods......I told one friend who said she wasn`t sure if she liked shrimp......if she didn`t like shrimp....we can`t be friends!!! No way......lol....

Oh goodness, yes!!! We were the same....waiting for the results I imagined I had a temperature.....lol....Tom said to me, you`re sitting beside the radiator and getting stressed, of course you`re getting hot!!!  Our minds play tricks on us......

We loved being without masks, we tested regularly while we were there, so no sharing nasty viruses with anyone! But, back home now they`re supposed to be mandatory, but we went out last night to a restaurant and no one was wearing them, even walking in........ideal for us as we are over wearing them. I think when you`re there you may feel surprisingly comfortable without one....hope so anyway.

Hope you have a wonderful trip today, look forward to hearing how it went......but have an absolute blast.......


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Such a great start to your trip report!!!!
> 
> I could feel your anticipation and tears with each step and you got closer and closer to Orlando!  What a great night you had at Strongwater!!!
> 
> I can't wait to hear more
> 
> As for us, we are trying to stay calm with baited breath, and hope that things will work out for our trip mid February.  We still have a bit of time...crossing my fingers that by then it will look a little better for travel again.  I will have to put out feelers are selling the Daytona 500 tickets - in case we feel it is too risky to go.



Thanks so much pumpkin.......it was one of the most emotional journeys we have ever made to Orlando. But, so enjoyable too.  And we loved every second of it too and had a fabulous night getting reacquainted with everyone after almost 2 years.

Oh I would hope by the time your trip comes around, it should be so much simpler.....one would think!!! Will definitely keep our fingers and toes crossed everything works out for your trip to go ahead. I think staying calm is quite difficult especially when you read inflammatory headlines designed to panic us.....

And yes, having everything refundable or able to cancel or change last minute is essential today. But, it makes it hard to get too excited for trips as they can be pulled last minute now. 

You should be fine......

Glad you`re reading along too......


----------



## schumigirl

Lynne G said:


> Yay, for your first day.  Sounds like you had the most perfect way to return.  Seeing old and new friends and enjoying Strong Water.  Yes, I too saw some road changes, when we drove around this last week. Ready for day two.  Much enjoy your reporting your trip.



Thank you. 

Glad you`re enjoying reading along too.


----------



## jump00

As always …….love the pre-Florida pictures.  Virgin Atlantic has a lovely premium class!
Brenda


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> As always …….love the pre-Florida pictures.  Virgin Atlantic has a lovely premium class!
> Brenda



Thanks so much Brenda......  

Yes, VA has a decent Premium service. We have been in the British Airways equivalent several times, but VA win for us with that class of travel, well, any class really, much prefer VA.


----------



## disneyAndi14

Ahh Carole, it is so exciting to hear about your travel day and flight.
I’m so glad you both were able to travel to Orlando now.
We have to try Strong Waters one of these trips, everything looks lovely and the drinks wow!
Funny, about cilantro I personally love it but I know many who do not like the taste. My mom is one of the .
It is nice to hear so many of the staff you know got to keep their jobs, such a hard time in the service industry!
Excited to hear about your American Thanksgiving’s Day!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

What a truly fabulous first day! I can feel your excitement walking into RP. And all the familiar faces, of course you were chatting the night away! 

We tried Strong Water for the first time and I immediately knew why you love it. It is so warm and cozy, I could easily spend an evening there


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Ahh Carole, it is so exciting to hear about your travel day and flight.
> I’m so glad you both were able to travel to Orlando now.
> We have to try Strong Waters one of these trips, everything looks lovely and the drinks wow!
> Funny, about cilantro I personally love it but I know many who do not like the taste. My mom is one of the .
> It is nice to hear so many of the staff you know got to keep their jobs, such a hard time in the service industry!
> Excited to hear about your American Thanksgiving’s Day!



Thank you so much Caroline......oh you have to try Strong Water Bar, I think you and Andi would love it, they make the best cocktails and Chef Carlos has some amazing vegetarian options I`m sure Andi would love too. 

I asked someone who loves cilantro what they taste when they eat it and they said it was just fresh tasting and couldn`t understand why we taste soap lol.....it is a very odd one for sure why we all taste it differently. 

We were excited to celebrate Thanksgiving for the first time in the States


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> What a truly fabulous first day! I can feel your excitement walking into RP. And all the familiar faces, of course you were chatting the night away!
> 
> We tried Strong Water for the first time and I immediately knew why you love it. It is so warm and cozy, I could easily spend an evening there



It was the weirdest feeling, strong emotion being back, but at the same time, we felt as if we`d never been away. 

Oh goodness yes, you get the warmest welcome there, they have an amazing team and they do their cocktails and rums! I`m so glad you both enjoyed it Maria.....


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Oh my goodness what a great travel and arrival day! Even reading it made me feel a wee bit emotional. Love traveling PE with Virgin. They really are the best. We did travel upper class with them on our 30th wedding anniversary and I slept most of the flight which was brilliant! Those lie-flat beds are something else! At the minute I’d be happy to travel in the hold just to get there   
So glad you connected with so many old friends from UO. I’m sure they were so happy to see you both. So lovely of you to bring chocolate too


----------



## musika

Sounds like a lovely start! For me it's the palm trees that get me excited, feels like you are landing in a whole new world. We have been at near 100% mask compliance here in our little corner of the world for close to two years now, so the thought of no masks makes me personally feel very antsy! What a world we're living in. That blackberry daiquiri has my name on it, I think.


----------



## schumigirl

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Oh my goodness what a great travel and arrival day! Even reading it made me feel a wee bit emotional. Love traveling PE with Virgin. They really are the best. We did travel upper class with them on our 30th wedding anniversary and I slept most of the flight which was brilliant! Those lie-flat beds are something else! At the minute I’d be happy to travel in the hold just to get there
> So glad you connected with so many old friends from UO. I’m sure they were so happy to see you both. So lovely of you to bring chocolate too



They really are the best of who we have to choose from for sure, PE seats in the smaller planes were definitely comfier than the Jumbo, which I do still love, but no numb bums after the flight which was nice!

Upper does look lovely……we asked about an upgrade cost once……I think they maybe thought we looked too scruffy as the cost was more than we paid for the PE flights……lol……just to upgrade…..we declined. But, agree, I’d have sat on the wing just to get there!

Thank you, it was just so lovely seeing everyone again after such a long time, it almost didn’t seem real yet for some reason. And yes, everyone loves all the British chocolate we bring every trip


----------



## schumigirl

musika said:


> Sounds like a lovely start! For me it's the palm trees that get me excited, feels like you are landing in a whole new world. We have been at near 100% mask compliance here in our little corner of the world for close to two years now, so the thought of no masks makes me personally feel very antsy! What a world we're living in. That blackberry daiquiri has my name on it, I think.



Thank you! 

Yes, I agree it is stunning seeing all those palm trees after a grey damp dull UK for the last month or so. 

The daiquiri is gorgeous! I guarantee you`ll love it....

I agree, you have to be comfortable in not wearing masks for sure being in Orlando, I understand not being comfortable without one as it took me a while before I was over the masks. It`s horrible now having to wear them again after 2 weeks of only having to wear them twice, once in Wilderness Lodge and once in the Mont Blanc store in the Mall. Yes, the world feels very upside down right now.


----------



## schumigirl

*THURSDAY NOVEMBER 25TH*

*THANKSGIVING*​


*I think I was awake far too often during the night, it may have been excitement or being a strange bed again, but I was wandering around a lot and didn`t sleep much, despite the bed being so comfy. I think being overtired and the time change of course doesn`t help much at all. I just didn`t want to be wide awake at 2.30am and wanting to go to Walmart! *

*Folks often ask why we love RP so much and I usually tell them if they stay there they`ll get it. There was something special the very first time we stayed here in 2009 after visiting other hotels the previous year including Port Orleans FQ and a Downtown Disney hotel. We did like those hotels, but they didn`t grab us too much like RP as soon as we walked in the doors. Some of the folks we met back then have become very close to us and although there have been a lot of TM changes too, we have made firm friends of several, and keep in touch throughout the years. It does seem forever and day ago since then, but it is like a second home to us and that familiarity is something we love. It hasn`t changed for us at all over the years. And looking back at how young Kyle was then is scary........*














*Yep, how time flies......*

*But, eventually it was time to get up and I spent about half an hour just watching the light slowly rise and things come into focus from the overnight darkness disappearing.......the lights of Dr Doom and the Hulk slowly dimmed as the sunlight took over and the rides we love so much became visible again and that old excitement began to rumble as we were keen to get to the parks today, despite it being Thanksgiving........but we decided we would rather rumble slowly round the parks as face stores today or tomorrow.....store crowds, especially sales crowds are my worst nightmare.

But, as Tom was still snoozing (this would be a theme) I jumped in the shower and I forgot how good the water pressure is for a hotel, amazing! I used the hotel products till we could get to a store for shampoo and conditioner of my own, but I have to admit, for my hair that isn`t dry the products were fine. If you have problem hair you might prefer your own.*

*We headed up to the Club Lounge and saw one old face we knew from our previous trip, Katie and it was so good to see someone we knew.......a few hugs and she introduced us to some of the others who all seemed to know who we were for one reason or another.......not sure if that`s good or bad!!

They have changed some of the offerings since we were last there, they are glad to not be serving food in boxes and that it is back to buffet style. They have full size donuts again, I say again as it was way back in 2010 they used to have a selection of larger donuts, before being replaced by the mini ones we have seen for so many years. It`s a nice change and I do have a glazed one with some meat and fruit for an ample breakfast. Tom sticks to his croissants with honey.....and it is so nice again to catch up with Katie and get to know the other new staff members too. Although again, it was quite alarming how they all said they had been looking forward to meeting us as they had heard all about us.......er, ok......lol......*

*We usually spend our first morning shopping to get essentials like sunscreen, but we had brought one with us as we had enjoyed a beautiful summer this year, so had sunscreen left over, we`d use that till we shopped.....we just wanted to get to the parks......

First we had to go down and get a security box from behind the desk, room safe`s are fine but we prefer our passports and such to be extra secure, and we had to pick up our AP`s that had been renewed for us in the interim. This didn`t take long at all as there was hardly anyone in the line, I think we got lucky.*
*
IOA is always our first park on most trips, and today was no different. We had never been here for a long time when it was such a busy time, so we were surprised to see the boats absolutely heaving and the lines so long! We were walking anyway, and as we neared the half way point....we saw a thing we had never seen before.......a line to get to the security point!!! What the heck.......who were these folks.......
*
*By the time we thought on taking a picture, we were round just under the bridge.......*
























​*The line did move fairly fast to be honest, but the security officers were a little antsy and being a little too officious asking folks to split their party and have most wait on the other side if they didn`t have bags, but they were just a little too bolshy in their manner for me. Once we were through, it was fine, maybe took 10 minutes all in.

It was gloriously hot, and I hadn`t expected it to be so warm, so I had worn a warmer top than usual......our previous trips this time of year were much cooler in the mornings, but this was a nice surprise.*
*
Walking through and hearing those lovely Christmas songs did bring another (yes, I know) tear in my eyes and I must have looked a sight blubbing a little.....but I was soon all smiles and enjoying that warm sunshine and being in our favourite place again.

I do have to apologise though......it seems my husband wasn`t with me at times as all the pics, well, most of them are of me.........I did manage to borrow the camera on occasion and get a few of him too.....but he did go snap happy for most of the trip....
*
*I do remember someone negatively commenting how dull it was in Orlando when we arrived......apparently not....it was gorgeous!!!*






















​
*Walking through POE was amazing, it was busier than we were used to initially, but we just took our time and smelled the roses so to speak.....we are folks that will sit on a bench and watch the world go by for an hour or so on our normal trips, rushing about from ride to ride the way some do is not for us. So we let everyone bypass us as we took some pictures and enjoyed the atmosphere again......*














*To be honest, today we didn`t even mind if we didn`t ride anything, we just wanted to enjoy walking around the park. We are lucky to have visited so often for longer stays and have done all the rides numerous times, too many to count for most........*

*All except this one..........*














*This was a must do for us. We had watched it being discussed, saw the foundations go in and start to grow......then we had the pandemic, so only watched from a distance. But, now we were here and the anticipation for this one was huge........this is a ride Universal have needed for years, large and wild! *
*
We decided to walk through Dr Seuss area first, they have beautiful decorations and it`s so bright and colourful at the best of times, Christmas it looks even better....*

*And this next picture involves the mystery of the missing TM.*

*One of the TM`s stood to the opposite side of me in this picture......but, we cannot find a single picture with anyone else in it on all our pictures....it`s the weirdest thing. He was just wandering and asked if he could come in the picture.......now we can`t find him. Not even a shadow........

I`m guessing they were deleted, but Tom never deletes anything until I have them all uploaded to my computer, then on to smugmug, then backed up on the hard drive......so we have no clue where 4 pics the same have disappeared to. Odd. *






*



*















*We love this area, it just makes you smile so much and it`s not as busy as we thought it would be judging by the lines to get in this morning. *














*Mythos looking very majestic and stunning while basking in the sunshine......*














*Glad to see Poseidon getting a much needed makeover. It`s not something we enjoy, but many folks love it and we do enjoy the water vortex part of it, and some cool shade for a small part of the day is always nice. *














*And there we were.....after all the bravado of....yes, I`m going on it, no doubt.......well, you know where this is going......I was doubting! *

*Holy Moly that one high drop and it`s so fast.......Tom was reminding me it`s everything I love and have been asking for in a coaster for years.......still haven`t forgiven them for getting rid of Duelling Dragons!! But, this is a different level.....and it is incredibly impressive visually, certainly an assault on all your senses as you go through towards the entrance. *














*We also wondered where everyone was......and considered the line may be beyond huge as it was a little later now. But, there were much fewer folks here than we expected, new rides tend to be mobbed for months, so we did wonder. *
















































*Oh my Lord!!! Seeing it up close and almost feeling the whizz of the breeze was genuinely exhilerating and I had waited over 2 years for this one.....and by now Tom was almost bursting with excitement to get on this one......*
*
Last minute nerves???*


----------



## disneyseniors

Carole:  You are so brave to ride that coaster!  I get nervous just looking at it, but I am not a thrill ride person.  I'm just a chicken who has a fear of heights, LOL!
It's so much fun reading your report.  We love USO so much and can't wait to stay at our favorite resort, RPR, again.

Ruth


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> Carole:  You are so brave to ride that coaster!  I get nervous just looking at it, but I am not a thrill ride person.  I'm just a chicken who has a fear of heights, LOL!
> It's so much fun reading your report.  We love USO so much and can't wait to stay at our favorite resort, RPR, again.
> 
> Ruth



lol....being honest I`m useless with heights normally. Legs go to jelly and I feel weird I can`t stand on the edge of any height for example.....but on a coaster I`m fine and this one (spoiler alert) was FABULOUS!!! 

I`m so glad you enjoy the RPR so much too, yes, we do count the days till we get back.

Do you have a trip planned.......you may have said, but I`ve forgotten who all goes when.......


----------



## I-4Bound

Can't wait to hear your reactions! I haven't ridden it yet, but our best friends just got home from a trip and loved!! it


----------



## keishashadow

caught up and looking forward to a good read!   that is such a sweet picture of your boy & the mr, time does indeed pass quickly


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Can't wait to hear your reactions! I haven't ridden it yet, but our best friends just got home from a trip and loved!! it



It was amazing. 

I`m absolutely, positively sure you will love it......


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> caught up and looking forward to a good read!   that is such a sweet picture of your boy & the mr, time does indeed pass quickly



Thanks Janet. That one was from 2009, there is one from 2007 he  looks about 8 years old, when he was 13, such a baby really. 

Oh goodness yes, my mother was right all along.....time does pass quicker the older you get!!!

Glad you enjoyed it so far.....and you`re in this one again too!!!


----------



## schumigirl

*The line showed 60 minutes, but we had been reassured it would be less than advertised, but to be honest for the first time in history for any ride......if we had to wait an hour for this one, we would happily do it. There was something so exciting about going on this ride, it promised so much and we didn`t think we`d be disappointed. 

The last part of the line was outside with no shade, but it moved quickly and bonus was we got to the the cars riding past us at enormous speed and you could see everyone hanging completely out of their seat at the upside down part. We couldn`t wait........*











​
*The line streamed outside again a little and it was the weaving through the lines chained off, very Disney esq lines as we roamed up and down these aimless lines.......then we hit the inside and were glad of the air conditioning as it was so hot......did I mention we didn`t expct it to be as hot as it was......not a complaint though.........

I did manage to get an occasional picture of my husband though......not many of those this trip, but we did want to capture some points in the line too.......*












*The line is a good one, and these dinosaurs are very realistic in there, those moving eyes and moving skin look incredible. The line does move fast so we told a couple of folks to move on in front of us so we could snap a few........*








​



*The locker area should be wonderful.......but it is a hot mess.....primarily down to the same thing again......too many folks clambering to get stuff out of one locker. But, it only took a few moments, it is a good system where you put your stuff in one side.....you don`t go back to the same area, but you do get to pull your stuff out of the locker, but on the other side of the wall........genius, if it wasn`t so cramped. 

After the lockers you do go through a metal detector and every single time.....yep, every single time except one....I had to get wanded. It did become a joke with one of the TM after the 4th time in a row.........

You go upstairs and then you are in the line with the screens behind you with the Characters from Jurassic World (which I did enjoy) and it`s quite a fun pre show to watch......*

*I have to admit, right about now I began to get incredibly nervous. I love fast rides, but hate heights with a passion and I hate the dropping sensation on rides......yes, what was I doing. The line however was moving fast and before we knew it we were being assigned a row......first time on we were on the last row.........I had heard rumours........and wasn`t sure what to think, but went with it.........and then I pulled the harness over my shoulders.....weird as it doesn`t sit over your shoulders, it really is a just waist harness but it feels incredibly secure once you are clamped in.*

*Right about now the heart monitor on my watch was going into panic mode.......lol........*














*OH MY LORD!!!!!*





























*This is the BEST freaking coaster I have ever been on in my entire life!!!! 

Right from the take off it is one exhilerating twist after the other and then another one hits you and then another........and it continues till the ride stops........the speed of this coaster is magnificent, the turns and swoops absolutely take you to another dimension in coaster rides and the acceleration before you climb the big top will blow you away if it doesn`t terrify you first.....yes, that did freak me out a little and I may have cursed a little.........but.....holy freaking moly is this the best goddarn ride ever or what!!! 

The climb over the top hat is amazing, it feels fast and then you almost stop like you are being held in mid air for the shortest time by gravity....and this is the time to look around the park which is spectacular from that height......then you drop, but it`s a measured drop and although you don`t get that horrible stomach lurching feeling, you KNOW you are dropping!!! 

The out of seat experience is among the best ever.......not only does your butt come right out of the seat, at times not even any part of your legs or butt are touching the seat when you go upside down......and boy do you feel as if you`re going to fall out several times too. But, it is the most secure ride harness I`ve ever felt but doesn`t help you at the times you`re almost tipping out.....but not quite.*

*Exhilerating, invigorating, exciting, breathtaking, magnificent, astounding, awe inspiring, wondrous, astonishing and down right will scare the pants off you........it is a huge success and the BEST thing Universal have come up with ever.........I may have forgiven them for getting rid of Duelling Dragons now........maybe. *

*When it came to a halt.......my goodness we just looked at each other and I almost cried it was so good!! Once we had caught our breath and realised my throat was sore from screaming we just laughed and laughed till we got off....this was worth waiting 2 years for. 

We got off and went straight round and went on again.........and again......and again........*

*The back row is stupendous!! We did make a point of asking for the back on other occasions if we didn`t go for the front (which we did on other visits) and the back gives you more airtime than anywhere else. We did get the middle once......nope, not as much airtime so we`ll avoid the middle rows and always ask for the back or wait in the line you can ask for the front. 

I think it was the 5th or 6th ride before we began noticing the dinosaurs scattered around or any of the amazing theming around this coaster.......*

*One thing no one tells you.......yes, your lanyard will fly out. I had mine tucked in as carefully as I could, but did almost lose it, it also undid the strap on my watch and Tom almost lost his glasses, first time that`s happened to him. But, if you are a lady and have an ample figure up top .......so to speak.........your lady parts will try to escape as you ride around this one.........yes, I speak from experience.

And thanks to miss keishashadow.....I bought a few lock and loads that worked perfectly and no escapees after that!!! But, no one told me that part and to be prepared.......lol

I forget how many times we rode it that day, but when it said 60 minutes, we waited 45 with a 10 minute down time...our 2nd ride we didn`t do the outside part of the ride line and wait time showed 35 minutes, but we waited about 20 and so it continued the rest of the rides. It was a short wait which we were surprised about for such a phenomenal ride. 

Tom thinks we rode it about 6 times that morning....I can`t remember, but we were excited to come back and do it all again.*

*We walked out of the area completely and utterly smitten with this ride and talked of nothing else for a lot of the day.......but we headed round to the 3B`s as we wanted to enjoy watching the coaster from the outside area of the 3B`s, you get a fabulous view of the ride and get to enjoy the riders reactions which we love seeing........*

*Seeing and hearing the reactions from the riders is so much fun!!*












*We went into the 3B`s and before we had a drink we went through to the food area just to take some pictures........as we always do and we were yelled at.....yes, actually yelled at by the "doorman" as he became very unaffectionately known as every time we saw him. Certainly not the standard of TM usually experienced here. *

*He actually yelled at us "you can`t sit if you haven`t ordered food" as we moved a chair to get past it........I turned and said excuse me??? And he yelled it again only not as brash.........I informed him we had no plans to sit down as we were only taking pictures if that was still allowed........he never said anything except oh. *











*Yes, I did take his name.........

So, we didn`t take too many pictures through here today as the doorman was watching us like a hawk........lol......I think he thought we planned to take root at one of the many empty tables at this point and he was making sure we absolutely didn`t! lol........ *






















*We headed back through to the relative peace of the bar area and a very friendly TM served us a pumpkin fizz to share. It is quite sweet so one between two of us is more than enough. 

I don`t like pumpkin juice though, it is very thick and too gloopy, and we are not keen on butterbeer either, although the fudge and the ice cream are very nice......this drink is perfect for today as we are hot and a little thirsty. *













*We pass some time enjoying the cool bar area before heading out and going to FJ, but to be honest, we didn`t feel like doing anymore rides today, we were heading out soon as we were going to do the Thanksgiving Buffet at Sapphire Falls later, but, we just wanted to enjoy the parks for a few hours today. *












*The Castle is always so beautiful and we must have along with everyone else, a million pictures of it. It is so majestic and sits proudly on top of the supposed cliffs around Hogsmeade, completely stunning. *

*Definitely the nicest castle in Orlando *






















*We wandered as far as Jurassic Park ride, just so we could see the ride from all angles, and you do see some amazing views of the coaster from certain areas......

And JP was almost peaceful here away from the new area......*












*We headed back out the park, first stopping in at our favourite Christmas Store in POE. I think we will make some purchases for sure before we leave.......*

































*It was really hot now........but so, so beautiful and as we turned to walk back home we got some pics of the lovely lighthouse and water......it really is the most beautiful area of the resort and we always take the time to stand and have a look and of course take some pictures. *




















​
*Thanksgiving Buffet coming up...*


----------



## SCSabresfan

It always made us smile as we crossed the bypass bridge to head to Velocicoaster. You overhear so many people explaining to their group which part was their favorite or which part scared them the most. Universal definitely hit a homerun on this ride! The first time we rode it, we both hung on for our lives. After a few times riding it, we were both riding with our hand in the air (totally worth trying!). It wasn't until the third or fourth time that we noticed the four raptors you pass in the paddock area. So much attention to detail.

Yes, even with the lanyard tucked in my shirt and coat, it still felt like it was gonna come out. Just put my pass in a zipper pocket after that and left the lanyard in the locker.

The metal detector on the right seemed to be more picky than the one on the left. We both got wanded when going through the right side.


----------



## schumigirl

SCSabresfan said:


> It always made us smile as we crossed the bypass bridge to head to Velocicoaster. You overhear so many people explaining to their group which part was their favorite or which part scared them the most. Universal definitely hit a homerun on this ride! The first time we rode it, we both hung on for our lives. After a few times riding it, we were both riding with our hand in the air (totally worth trying!). It wasn't until the third or fourth time that we noticed the four raptors you pass in the paddock area. So much attention to detail.
> 
> Yes, even with the lanyard tucked in my shirt and coat, it still felt like it was gonna come out. Just put my pass in a zipper pocket after that and left the lanyard in the locker.
> 
> The metal detector on the right seemed to be more picky than the one on the left. We both got wanded when going through the right side.



I think you`re correct about the right hand side, I always seemed to go through that one for some reason. 

It took me till my second ride before I had my arms in the air, although at the complete upside down part I did move them to hang on......yes, I chickened out lol......but, yes, they hit the jackpot with this coaster! 

It was always fun listening to folks impressions of the ride.......glad you both enjoyed it too.


----------



## dez1978

schumigirl said:


> I think you`re correct about the right hand side, I always seemed to go through that one for some reason.
> 
> It took me till my second ride before I had my arms in the air, although at the complete upside down part I did move them to hang on......yes, I chickened out lol......but, yes, they hit the jackpot with this coaster!
> 
> It was always fun listening to folks impressions of the ride.......glad you both enjoyed it too.


Dear lord...  I took a girls trip with my SIL a few weeks ago.  I don't mind coasters, but Im not a huge fan either.  I had nail marks in my hands from olding on for dear life on this one.  At one point apparently I stopped screaming and she asked if I was ok bc she thought I'd passed out lol.  Nope, just had my eyes closed and pretty sure holding my breath. It was much smoother than Hulk which I liked, but I'm not in a big hurry to do it again.  Having said that, 100% will ride again when we take the family in may lol.

I love reading these reports and I can only hope to be as cool as you all when my kids are grown and out of the house.  #goals.  Unfortunately, DH does not seem to enjoy the parks or traveling as much as I do so Idk if I'll be able to talk him into these things lol


----------



## I-4Bound

Your description just makes me want to ride Velocicoaster all the more! What a thrilling update!


----------



## schumigirl

dez1978 said:


> Dear lord...  I took a girls trip with my SIL a few weeks ago.  I don't mind coasters, but Im not a huge fan either.  I had nail marks in my hands from olding on for dear life on this one.  At one point apparently I stopped screaming and she asked if I was ok bc she thought I'd passed out lol.  Nope, just had my eyes closed and pretty sure holding my breath. It was much smoother than Hulk which I liked, but I'm not in a big hurry to do it again.  Having said that, 100% will ride again when we take the family in may lol.
> 
> I love reading these reports and I can only hope to be as cool as you all when my kids are grown and out of the house.  #goals.  Unfortunately, DH does not seem to enjoy the parks or traveling as much as I do so Idk if I'll be able to talk him into these things lol



lol.....that`s funny! Well, not the part your SiL thought you`d passed out.........yes, there were folks who looked like they had held themselves together the whole ride. We couldn`t get round fast enough to get on again each time we came off.....

You reminded me I completely forgot to mention just how smooth the ride was.....never felt a coaster as smooth in all my life........which made it a much better experience. As I`ve gotten older, I don`t do so well on the bumpier rides like RRR anymore....certainly couldn`t do RRR more than once like we did with this one. 

I`m glad you`re going to ride it again though......I do hope your husband will give it a bash. And definitley ask for the front row next time.......lol......you`ll love it!!! I promise........


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Your description just makes me want to ride Velocicoaster all the more! What a thrilling update!



Thanks Andrea......it is truly the best thing!!! 

I know you`re going to love it so much.....it`s everything a coaster should be......now if only they could add a bigger drop it would be completely awesome.......lol.......nah, it`s perfect! And just what Universal needed to add to the parks. 

Hagrids is excellent, but this is a whole different experience.......the upside down parts are just stunning!


----------



## JaxDad

Wow! The new coaster sounds awesome! I recently watched a 20-minute documentary on the planning, design, and construction on one of the streaming services, so I was already pumped to try it. After your description I’m super pumped! There’s a new coaster in construction at SeaWorld, so we may need to do a big coaster trip (or 2 or 3) to Orlando in 2022.


----------



## schumigirl

JaxDad said:


> Wow! The new coaster sounds awesome! I recently watched a 20-minute documentary on the planning, design, and construction on one of the streaming services, so I was already pumped to try it. After your description I’m super pumped! There’s a new coaster in construction at SeaWorld, so we may need to do a big coaster trip (or 2 or 3) to Orlando in 2022.



Now that sounds interesting to watch. 

I honestly bet you`ll all love it so much........I haven`t raved about a coaster so much in all my life, yes, it was that good. I doubt any description does it complete justice.

We`ve never been to SW and never planned to go, but new coasters are always tempting. 

The new Drop Tower down near the Eye looks a little too daunting.......it`s similar to Dr Doom, but Doom is only 185 feet tall, this behemoth is 430 feet tall   I doubt we`ll ever go on it....if it was on Universal property, maybe......but I don`t know how they are maintained and so on. Universal, I trust implicitly with safety.  

Hope you`re doing ok.......


----------



## disneyseniors

schumigirl said:


> lol....being honest I`m useless with heights normally. Legs go to jelly and I feel weird I can`t stand on the edge of any height for example.....but on a coaster I`m fine and this one (spoiler alert) was FABULOUS!!!
> 
> I`m so glad you enjoy the RPR so much too, yes, we do count the days till we get back.
> 
> Do you have a trip planned.......you may have said, but I`ve forgotten who all goes when.......



Unfortunately, we have not set one up yet.  Since covid had us inside and not traveling, we are going to see friends and relatives in Arizona and Tennessee next year.  I hope to fit Universal in there somewhere. I really miss it.  There's so much we we missed the last time that I want to do and see,  so here's hoping

ruth


----------



## dez1978

schumigirl said:


> lol.....that`s funny! Well, not the part your SiL thought you`d passed out.........yes, there were folks who looked like they had held themselves together the whole ride. We couldn`t get round fast enough to get on again each time we came off.....
> 
> You reminded me I completely forgot to mention just how smooth the ride was.....never felt a coaster as smooth in all my life........which made it a much better experience. As I`ve gotten older, I don`t do so well on the bumpier rides like RRR anymore....certainly couldn`t do RRR more than once like we did with this one.
> 
> I`m glad you`re going to ride it again though......I do hope your husband will give it a bash. And definitley ask for the front row next time.......lol......you`ll love it!!! I promise........


Oh DH would NEVER go on it.  He won't even ride Expedition Everest lol.  One time several years ago on his only trip to Universal he got brave.  He's not much of a rides person in general.  He will do most of Disney's rides with the exception of 2.  We went a couple years after HP world opened.  I got him to go on Dueling Dragons then we went on FJ ( I think) and he was green when we got off that.  The combo of the 2 did him in and I don't think he'll ever do anything that even comes close to going upside down again lol.  We are all going in may and I have a feeling that he will spend a lot of time in the family rooms with my 10 yr old who also does not like upside down rides.  My 7 yr old tho....  I bet he'll ride it with me.  He has no fear lol.  I'll have to check the heights.  He's 52 inches now....


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> Unfortunately, we have not set one up yet.  Since covid had us inside and not traveling, we are going to see friends and relatives in Arizona and Tennessee next year.  I hope to fit Universal in there somewhere. I really miss it.  There's so much we we missed the last time that I want to do and see,  so here's hoping
> 
> ruth



I`m sure your trips to Arizona (very jealous) and Tennessee will be lovely. We`ve always valued our friends and family so much, but over the last few years they`ve been especially important, seeing them when we can meant the world. 

And yes, you`ll get back to Universal before you know it I`m sure, yes, so much to catch up on and we didn`t manage everything this trip as we were fitting in so much, but there`s always next time for sure........


----------



## schumigirl

dez1978 said:


> Oh DH would NEVER go on it.  He won't even ride Expedition Everest lol.  One time several years ago on his only trip to Universal he got brave.  He's not much of a rides person in general.  He will do most of Disney's rides with the exception of 2.  We went a couple years after HP world opened.  I got him to go on Dueling Dragons then we went on FJ ( I think) and he was green when we got off that.  The combo of the 2 did him in and I don't think he'll ever do anything that even comes close to going upside down again lol.  We are all going in may and I have a feeling that he will spend a lot of time in the family rooms with my 10 yr old who also does not like upside down rides.  My 7 yr old tho....  I bet he'll ride it with me.  He has no fear lol.  I'll have to check the heights.  He's 52 inches now....



lol....oh Lordy he did have a bad time didn`t he.......I think I can see why he won`t ride the wilder ones.....

But, love the fact your youngest will ride everything given the chance! Being upside down isn`t for everyone......but glad you`ll have someone to go on with....

We`re counting down the days till May now too.......


----------



## PixieT78

Good tips for the Velocicoaster thanks!  My DH does not like when his bum lifts up so we'll be going for middle seats, assuming I can even convince him to go on it (may take him some time to work up to it!).

Actual LOL at the lady parts trying to escape hahaha.


----------



## schumigirl

PixieT78 said:


> Good tips for the Velocicoaster thanks!  My DH does not like when his bum lifts up so we'll be going for middle seats, assuming I can even convince him to go on it (may take him some time to work up to it!).
> 
> Actual LOL at the lady parts trying to escape hahaha.



lol.....they were almost out!!! I`ll be sticking to the old sport lock and loads from now on when we do that ride......

Oh the middle rows would suit him then, you just don`t quite feel the same airtime as much in the middle rows, but it`s still a huge amount of fun. Just don`t tell him he`ll feel it a little...... 

When RRR first opened, it took me over an hour, maybe longer to go on it the first time. I stood and just watched, and watched some more.......when no one fell out or died, I thought I should maybe trust it and go on......lol......Tom and Kyle meanwhile had been on loads of times while I perused every rider coming off for signs I shouldn`t ride it......then I loved it, as long as we were on the front. Back rows made me positively green! 

I hope he loves it though........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> We`re counting down the days till May now too.


 Can’t imagine life without a vacation countdown ticker


----------



## SCDizFan

This is so amazing!  You do the best trip reports!

I can totally related to being emotional flying.  We traveled during the pandemic, we are redoing a home in Asheville, NC and I have a MIL in a retirement home in Sarasota and my family is in Myrtle Beach.  

However getting on that plane to finally  fly back to Paris broke me.  I sat on the plane and sobbed.  And did it again when we landed at CDG.

Thanks for taking the time to do the trip report!


----------



## PixieT78

schumigirl said:


> lol.....they were almost out!!! I`ll be sticking to the old sport lock and loads from now on when we do that ride......
> 
> Oh the middle rows would suit him then, you just don`t quite feel the same airtime as much in the middle rows, but it`s still a huge amount of fun. Just don`t tell him he`ll feel it a little......
> 
> When RRR first opened, it took me over an hour, maybe longer to go on it the first time. I stood and just watched, and watched some more.......when no one fell out or died, I thought I should maybe trust it and go on......lol......Tom and Kyle meanwhile had been on loads of times while I perused every rider coming off for signs I shouldn`t ride it......then I loved it, as long as we were on the front. Back rows made me positively green!
> 
> I hope he loves it though........



ha he has already done enough research to know there is air time . He says it might take him until the Sept trip next year to try it but he will.  Took me forever to get him on The Hulk and he won’t ride RRR (though to be fair it took me about 4 trips for that one lol)

And sports bra noted


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Can’t imagine life without a vacation countdown ticker



You betcha!! 

After 2 years without a countdown, well apart from a veeerrrryyyy long countdown, I am enjoying having 3 in a row again..........


----------



## schumigirl

SCDizFan said:


> This is so amazing!  You do the best trip reports!
> 
> I can totally related to being emotional flying.  We traveled during the pandemic, we are redoing a home in Asheville, NC and I have a MIL in a retirement home in Sarasota and my family is in Myrtle Beach.
> 
> However getting on that plane to finally  fly back to Paris broke me.  I sat on the plane and sobbed.  And did it again when we landed at CDG.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to do the trip report!


 Aw thank you so much, that is very kind of you to say.......

How was Paris????? It`s been years since we were there, and yes, completely understand the emotions you experienced, it is a huge thing for so many people after such a long ban on travel. I hope your trip was wonderful, and not too cold!! 

You visited some beautiful places in the pandemic, I hear so many good things from friends who visit Myrtle Beach, Sarasota is somewhere we have been trying to get back to too......looks gorgeous. 

Good to see you post again too........


----------



## schumigirl

PixieT78 said:


> ha he has already done enough research to know there is air time . He says it might take him until the Sept trip next year to try it but he will.  Took me forever to get him on The Hulk and he won’t ride RRR (though to be fair it took me about 4 trips for that one lol)
> 
> And sports bra noted



lol....it made a HUGE difference!!! 

Oh goodness yes, RRR is one of those you need to think about before riding.......it`s just so rough now, even the front isn`t as good as it used to be....but then that may very well be my age too........lol.......

I`m glad though he is going to ride it......the smoothness of it is a winner for me!


----------



## jump00

Your description of riding Velocicoaster was perfect! I hope I’m brave enough to ride it in August

 Brenda


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Your description of riding Velocicoaster was perfect! I hope I’m brave enough to ride it in August
> 
> Brenda



Oh I hope so much you ride it Brenda, I swear it is worth every piece of nerve you`ll muster to go on it.......and I`ll bet you`ll love it!!

Promise........


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

*eagerly anticipating the thanksgiving menu portion of the trip report*


----------



## schumigirl

*We came back to our room and got showered and changed before walking over to Sapphire for the Thanksgiving Buffet. We had the choice of either Amatista or the one in Islands.....both were very similar but we decided on Amatista as it`s so much lighter than Islands. *

*Although Islands Dining Room is being completely refurbished next year after being postponed due to the pandemic, so it`ll be interesting to see what the new look will be when it`s complete. *

*It doesn`t take too long to walk through the ballrooms/convention area and we arrive in time to take some pictures by their mahoosive tree in the lobby before heading downstairs to Amatista. *













*Fernando had told us the night before he would be there with his lovely wife and son who we had met several times in the past, we looked forward to saying hello to them again after so long and as we came down the stairs they were all waiting at the bottom to go on, so it was lovely to catch up with them too. His wife is a sweetheart and just as nice as Fernando, so we had a good catch up before we went in. 

We had a booth booked for us and it was a nice table, the restaurant wasn`t overly busy, but busy enough and didn`t feel cramped in any way, we were looking forward to this. We were supposed to have celebrated Thanksgiving here last year, but obviously not, so this was a real first for us and being classed as "Honorary Americans" by many friends, we were happy to celebrate with other families today. 

The buffet looked beautiful.....it had of course turkey, ham and beef with as many sides as you can think of and then some more......but the seafood really caught my eye........and there were oysters!!!! Much to Tom`s revulsion........lol.......*
































*I ate my bodyweight in oysters and shrimp........and every time I glanced at Tom I could see him silently judge me in complete horror....... *

*He however, went straight for the turkey and ham and he said the turkey was the best he had ever tasted......hey hope that didn`t include mine........it did apparently!!! Fair enough.......*

*I did try a little and something called stuffing that is very different to stuffing we have. Please don`t think folks in the UK use that dreadfully disgusting boxed stuffing.......nope, that`s not stuffing and is truly vile...I think some folks may have used it in the 1970`s......but our stuffing is more like a meatloaf, we slice it and have it cold.....lush! But, the turkey was delicious I have to say and I did have another couple of slices.....in between the oysters of course........*










































*Tom loves desserts and he had already eyed up a few he would enjoy......I don`t enjoy chocolate desserts and hate anything peanut butter or pumpkin flavoured with desserts, so I looked for the fruity ones and there were plenty to choose from. *

































*Tom did enjoy a mix of desserts and even he enjoyed the peanut butter smore thingy.......not for me.......*












*I had the mango mousse and a ginger and raspberry brulee which was gorgeous and there may have been a second serving of these for me .....very fresh and tasty.

The Food and Beverage manager we had been introduced to last night came over to say hello and asked what we thought, we were very happy to tell him we thought it was wonderful and very well organised with everything being replenished if it was low. It was nice to say hello to him again too. *
















*We were full eventually and after going over to say goodbye to Fernando and family although we said we`d see him later as we planned to visit Strong Water tonight, we headed or rather waddled back to RP for a bit of a snooze before heading out later. 

The Thanksgiving Buffet had been wonderful. It had so many choices of food for everyone, and we would throughly suggest everyone who can try it, you should. Well worth it. *

*And after chatting with Kyle who was doing just fine with us gone.....lol.....we headed up to the lounge for a couple of glasses of wine before going over to Strong Water......and we got a nice surprise as we went in.........*

*One of the supervisors had made us a lovely card and as soon as we went in one of the staff asked us if we were Carole and Tom.....again, someone who knew us but we didn`t know them and again said they had heard all about us........never quite know if that`s a good or bad thing......lol.......but it was lovely to see the card and balloons.......*












*They called her as she was downstairs and she appeared a few minutes later, and it was lovely to see another familiar face, there were only 2 in the lounge from our previous trips, so it was lovely catching up with them. 

We must have spent a good couple of hours up here chatting before setting off again to Strong Water.....we would get our steps in for sure this trip going between the two buildings. *

*We sat at the bar and we were only having drinks tonight as we had eaten so much today, but it was gorgeous......so Lenny was making us up some cocktails and we also had more interactions with Anthony who was new to us and hadn`t been there long either.......lots of fun. *

*There were two guys sat beside us, Neil and Luke, both British and before too long we got chatting......we were like twins as couples!!! It was quite uncanny......we usually travelled at the same times and both loved HHN! The similarities were beyond comparison......but lovely, lovely guys and we chatted the evening away sharing tales of what we liked and places we liked.......and it is lovely when you meet folks you do have a common link with, aside from that they were genuinely nice and very funny too, we like a good sense of humour in folks! And they loved Lenny, so they were alright by us anyway........

Fernando brought us over a lovely charcuterie plate to share and handed one to the guys too......his hospitality is amazing and beyond most other places.......and we realised at that point we could do with a snack.....so it was very much appreciated at that point. *











*I couldn`t believe it when I noticed the guys behind the bar starting to clear up.......what the.......could it really be closing time??? Well usually their hours were till 2am, but it`s midnight now, and yes, it really was midnight.......*

*So, rather reluctantly we said our goodbyes to the guys hoping we`d see them again before they left, and said our goodnights and thanks to Lenny and co who as always had looked after everyone so well. Lenny has the most amazing sense of humour and had me in stitches almost every night we saw him.......*

*We wandered back, I felt like a stop out coming home well after midnight, but we crawled into bed at almost 1am, but we had enjoyed a fabulous first full day. *


----------



## schumigirl

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> *eagerly anticipating the thanksgiving menu portion of the trip report*



lol....ask and ye shall receive........


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

schumigirl said:


> lol....ask and ye shall receive........


LMAO we must’ve hit publish on or around the same time! That buffet looked divine!


----------



## schumigirl

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> LMAO we must’ve hit publish on or around the same time! That buffet looked divine!



Absolutely.......perfect timing! 

It was beautiful....we had enjoyed the Mother`s Day buffet in 2019 and looked forward to this hoping it would be as good, and it was gorgeous.


----------



## disneyseniors

I'm with Tom on seafood of any kind, and especially oysters!!!!  LOL.
But the other items looked amazing.
I am a dessert person, so it all looked good to me.
Enjoying this so much


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> I'm with Tom on seafood of any kind, and especially oysters!!!!  LOL.
> But the other items looked amazing.
> I am a dessert person, so it all looked good to me.
> Enjoying this so much



lol....yes, oysters are something you don`t just think are ok-ish......you either love em or hate em...... He loves everything else seafood, except them.

Everything was beautifully prepared and presented. 

Thank you, I`m glad to read that Ruth.......


----------



## jump00

schumigirl said:


> Oh I hope so much you ride it Brenda, I swear it is worth every piece of nerve you`ll muster to go on it.......and I`ll bet you`ll love it!!
> 
> Promise........


You’re right!! And …… I think I have to ride it right away…….


----------



## jump00

JaxDad said:


> Wow! The new coaster sounds awesome! I recently watched a 20-minute documentary on the planning, design, and construction on one of the streaming services, so I was already pumped to try it. After your description I’m super pumped! There’s a new coaster in construction at SeaWorld, so we may need to do a big coaster trip (or 2 or 3) to Orlando in 2022.


Do you mind sharing where you watched this? I’m hoping it will “ease” my nerves…….


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> You’re right!! And …… I think I have to ride it right away…….



Agreed.......as soon as you can!!!


----------



## JaxDad

jump00 said:


> Do you mind sharing where you watched this? I’m hoping it will “ease” my nerves…….


It is streaming on Peacock (free version).


----------



## schumigirl

*FRIDAY NOVEMBER 26TH*​


*
We slept wonderfully, not wakening once during the night, and I got up around 6.30 this morning and took my time getting ready to head out to Studios today, and it looked another gorgeous day ahead........got to love that sunshine. I say we are always up early, even on vacation, but we have never once made early entry to the parks, just never appeals to us, and having EP makes it redundant really for us.
*
*The Club Lounge was fairly busy, but not as busy as we expected, we got coffee and Tom had his usual croissants with honey, I made some toast and had cream cheese and grape jelly, then couldn`t resist a glazed donut.......I would have to stop eating donuts for breakfast......was something I should have told myself this morning!!!! 

After chatting we headed down to get the boat and the line wasn`t too bad, we only waited a few minutes for one to come along and it was hot again......spoiler alert......this theme of heat and sunshine would continue for the whole 2 weeks!!! Not a drop of rain the whole time........it was nice getting the boat and we slowly meandered along the waterway and it`s always so lovely seeing Citywalk appear with the sights and sounds it brings. *
*
We are the biggest fans of Christmas and everything Christmassy.......so it`s always a delight to see all the decorations, however large, however small........and we did love them from Universal.*






















*We were excited to go through the gates again and get back into riding some of our favourites again, but as usual Tom`s fingerprints were completely non existant.......it is weird but every year they are never recognised after the first time. So, he, much to the annoyance of the folks in line behind him, held up the lone while she had to go check his details armed with his DOB. lol......I laughed as we always get so irate if we get stuck behind someone with the sheets of paper with the barcode on as their tickets.......they always have issues and we avoid them like the plague......now Tom was holding everyone up........*

*Didn`t take long and he was through, but we knew this would happen most times we came in the gates........and my goodness this was busier than we had seen it in years. *






















*We weren`t doing Shrek today, we would though as it would be our last time enjoying this show.......with it closing in January we did want to experience it one last time, and it would be once as that was always enough for us, we like it, but it`s not an every day ride. *

*The minions we did plan to do once only too. Since they replaced the 3D with 2D it`s not as good for us, I did like the 3D and find the rides with glasses don`t make me queasy.....ones with no glasses do such as Simpsons and now minions, so minions is definitely a one and done.....Simpsons is a never again ride. *
































*It is still fun, but not as much fun. However the pre show is still as good and we enjoy this a lot and don`t dance with the minions afterwards today, we want to be back out in the sunshine...

I always say my favourite park is IOA if pushed.......but my goodness this park is beautiful in it`s own way and some rides we absolutely love, I remember this was the first park we visited in 2007 and were wowed by The Mummy and even enjoyed Twister back then.....and can I say, there were a whole lot less people back then!!! I miss those days........Pre Potter days might not have been wonderful for business, but it was sure wonderful for us with no crowds at all, it was like having the park to ourselves some days. I am always torn when someone says I have to choose between the two parks........can`t. *

*The park had changed in some ways beyond recognition, the addition of food trucks was a very good one, and certainly seem very popular with everyone. We didn`t try anything from this one, nothing much excited us about the offerings, but it was always busy when it opened.*












*It`s very rare we get to be in the middle of this area due to the many smokers which makes it particularly unpleasant to walk through at times, but today there were no smokers and we took advantage as it is a lovely area and could be better utilised than as a smoking area. *
























*We moved off as a smoker appeared at that point and went over to the fake frontage of the NY library behind us and the firehouse frontage, when a lady approached us and said to us......did you know this was where they filmed the original Ghostbusters? I looked blankly at her as it was just so incredulous as she appeared to believe what she was telling me, and she got more animated as she explained this was the actual firehouse from the movie and the library behind was in it too. 

You know at times you just don`t know where to start *

*I told her someone was pulling her chain......the park wasn`t even around when the original movie was released and we had seen the real firehouse and NYPL in Manhattan and it certainly wasn`t here they filmed it anyway.......she looked a little shocked and insisted it was true as her Universal Tour Guide had told them last night when they had done a VIP tour.......sure. Wasn`t sure what she had been told, but it was all hooey......she had the look of someone who was desperate to tell me I was an insufferable know it all.....wouldn`t have been the first time........  but they moved off and left us to take our pictures. Weird conversation.*














*The tree in this park is impressive and even unlit it is very beautiful.......I was somewhat bemused by this Earl character that had appeared this year as a kind of mascot for Universal, not my thing at all, but it was a hit all round from all accounts. We did get a picture of the thing poking out of the tree when it was dark, but didn`t bother looking today. Not a fan of vermin type toys and characters......yes, even mice!! *













*The last few years for Halloween and other special events, Universal have built a Tribute store to whatever the celebrations were for the time of year and we were looking forward to seeing it again this year. Although the facade was a little bit of a letdown somehow.....not the most festive of frontages that it could have been.*























*Inside it was very pretty and they had themed it just right with a definite Nutcracker style as you first enter........*













*Then of course you see the main man himself in an overpowering image which does dominate the entire room.......and then, my kind of traditional and homely fireplace scene. The image of many Christmas cards and scenes in plays that we try to emulate....maybe a little cliche, but very beautiful.......*



































*And who doesn`t look in a naughty or nice book as a child to see where your name was.......I knew where mine was.......lol.......*













*And of course the second main man of UOR.......The Grinch had to be well supported too and they did a very good job of recreating the Grinch Lair in here, very colourful and I was seeing more and more items of clothing I wanted to buy and various other gifts too. Oh dear. *























































*Once you wander through, you are almost into an ice castle meets Hogwarts somehow, it is visually stunning and very cool to see this area, but the area still lacked something and wasn`t as sparkly as it could be, after a while it felt a little bland (sorry) 
*


































*We didn`t spend a lot of time in there as we used to when it was HHN tribute store, those were amazing.....but instead we headed out to the gorgeous sunny day awaiting us and it was beautiful, we said throughout the trip how lucky we were with the weather this year, we couldn`t have asked for better. *

*But, time for some rides. We had missed out RRR this morning as even the EP was long.....I say long, it was long for us so we decided not to bother. We had plenty of days that didn`t involve the Friday of Thanksgiving weekend. *













*We love The Mummy, and after depositing our bags, we looked and it wasn`t the longest of lines, so we hopped into the EP line and it took us a weird way where we joined the regular line area.......it didn`t make the wait any longer to be honest, but it had been a long time since we had seen some of these areas, I`d forgotten some of the images.*












*We didn`t ask for the front this time, and regretted it. It was a little too jerky and bumpy, but still a fabulous ride and it was fast at times, but we got off and went straight round again and this time we asked for the front and it was much better, we loved this one and enjoyed the ride another twice before I decided to stop rather than risk my head going woozy.....last thing we wanted. It is so much fun and I hope when it is revamped it becomes a little smoother again.*














*We never got to see the Blues Brothers today, and it is such a fun show to watch, the lady who sings can carry a note or two for sure, if you haven`t seen it, take the time to watch it.
*























*We won`t eat Ben & Jerry`s ice cream, and we always used to have a slice of pizza from Louie`s then over to B&J`s for dessert when Kyle was with us as he is a chocolate ice cream lover, so we were delighted to see it was no longer B&J`s but Haagen Dazs.....so we`d be able to go back to having some ice cream again in the future as I prefer it to several we can get. And in the UK we can`t get the normal size tub of Dulce de Leche anymore......I adore that flavour, so I`d enjoy some of that here in the future. Kyle and Tom just eat the chocolate one.....simple. *


----------



## jump00

JaxDad said:


> It is streaming on Peacock (free version).


Thanks!


----------



## Lilias

The Mummy is a favorite of mine, would reride over and over again, but something about it the last time we rode (Dec 2020) gave me anxiety??? It was so bumpy and not fun!!  We only rode it once that visit   I hope the long refurb next year fixes it!


----------



## schumigirl

Lilias said:


> The Mummy is a favorite of mine, would reride over and over again, but something about it the last time we rode (Dec 2020) gave me anxiety??? It was so bumpy and not fun!!  We only rode it once that visit   I hope the long refurb next year fixes it!



 along Lilias........

The Mummy has needed a refurb for a couple of years for sure, unless I was on the front, it was rough. 

It`s a shame you felt that way when you love the ride so much, yes hopefully they`ll sort it for your next visit when it opens.....

Good to see you here........


----------



## Cara

Just popping in to say I am enjoying your report. Carole, you look so pretty and so slim! I think you look younger than you did pre-pandemic!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> I ate my bodyweight in oysters and shrimp.


i am officially jealous, especially after paying $4 per quite small ones at The Boathouse.  Note to self to check out Amitista’s buffet if in town for a holiday!


schumigirl said:


> *Tom did enjoy a mix of desserts and even he enjoyed the peanut butter smore thingy.......not for me.......*


must say, usually not a fan of the mini desserts on the various buffets.  Several of those you posted look amazing


schumigirl said:


> We won`t eat Ben & Jerry`s ice cream


Ok, I’ll bite, why? . Can’t say I’m a big fan of the brand, don’t think it lives up to the hype for the price.


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> Just popping in to say I am enjoying your report. Carole, you look so pretty and so slim! I think you look younger than you did pre-pandemic!



Did I mention I love you....... 

Thank you and thank you again........I`m glad you`re enjoying reading along and thank you for the lovely compliments, I take them all.......

I do think though after the trip and now it`s Christmas, the diet will be starting urgently again Jan 2nd.......lol.......

Have a lovely Christmas and hope you`re doing marvellously.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> i am officially jealous, especially after paying $4 per quite small ones at The Boathouse.  Note to self to check out Amitista’s buffet if in town for a holiday!
> 
> must say, usually not a fan of the mini desserts on the various buffets.  Several of those you posted look amazing
> 
> Ok, I’ll bite, why? . Can’t say I’m a big fan of the brand, don’t think it lives up to the hype for the price.



Oh they were lovely Janet.......I truly did eat so many of them! To however made up for it with the shrimp and crab he ate too, they were so tasty too......but honestly, watching Tom`s face was a treat too lol....

Yes, desserts are not usually something I rave over, but those mini ones were very nice and Tom said the chocolate ones were exceptional, I just can`t enjoy anything woth chocolate at the best of times, but add in peanut butter and you have the devils own feast for me......lol......must be me as everyone else loves it! Well, not Kyle as he is a fan of pure chocolate as it doesn`t need anything added. 

I`ll pop it off in an email, might be too political for the boards........ 

Catch up soon......


----------



## schumigirl

*I won`t be updating for a few days as we`re off to Scotland to spend time with family and friends up there and enjoy all the festivities with them. It`s been such a long time since we seen everyone including my mum, so we are excited to leave today.  

Sorting out last minute things early this morning as we have have house guests while we`re away, so making sure their room is very welcoming for them while they stay. They`ve stayed before so they know where everything is. *
*
We have plans and reservations all sorted for tonight and Boxing Day meals out in the evening and one for lunch too, Christmas Day is purely with family although we are staying in a hotel nearby, the one we usually stay in when we`re up there. We got lucky and booked 2 rooms before they filled up completely. 
*
*So, I hope everyone has an amazing Christmas, whatever you may be doing, I hope it`s filled with laughter and happiness....and yes lots of lovely food and some nice drinks in there too.......  *


----------



## I-4Bound

Merry Christmas, everyone! Have a lovely Scotland holiday, Carole!


----------



## Metro West

Loving the report so far...I couldn't believe how young Kyle looked in that picture. You and Tom don't age a bit. Your Thanksgiving buffet looked lush and I bet it was heavenly. But...I'm with Tom...I can't stand oysters either. You and I will never fight over oysters.  

Looking forward to more!


----------



## keishashadow

Best of the season to you Carole!  Enjoy your trip spent with the family!


----------



## Gr8t Fan

Loving your trip report so far!  Enjoy your time with your family and Merry Christmas!


----------



## jump00

Carole- I just realized I misspelled your name.  Just changed it. Sorry.

Merry Christmas to you and your family and Happy Christmas Eve!

Brenda


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Each day is more wonderful than the last, I am loving this trip so much! I can just see Tom chortling with glee at the buffet  

Here’s wishing you the merriest of Christmases, safe travels, and all the joy of being with family


----------



## macraven

Enjoy your holidays with your family!
Merry Christmas joy to you on this eve!


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> The locker area should be wonderful.......but it is a hot mess.....primarily down to the same thing again......too many folks clambering to get stuff out of one locker.



Funny I remember this as we were in FL at Universal the day before the pandemic hit....and I hadn't been there in years, mostly spending time at Disney parks. I loved both Universal parks but the one complaint we had was the whole bag locker system...was a bit chaotic and if you aren't used to it...we felt like you could get swept up and lose your place in line if you weren't quick enough....maybe it was just us....

Love the Grinch merch....I would definitely want to take some of that stuff home.

I hope you are having a wonderful visit in Scotland and enjoying seeing family.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

schumigirl said:


> lol.....they were almost out!!! I`ll be sticking to the old sport lock and loads from now on when we do that ride....


Sounds like that coaster was worth every minute you waited on for it though i laughed out loud when I read your comment   


schumigirl said:


> We won`t eat Ben & Jerry`s ice cream,


Ok I am curious as to why and


schumigirl said:


> I`ll pop it off in an email, might be too political for the boards........


now I'm even more curious? Would I find out if I googled them ? Don't want you getting in trouble.


schumigirl said:


> we`re off to Scotland to spend time with family and friends up there and enjoy all the festivities with them.


Have a wonderful time. It's so good to be able to spend time with loved ones this year. Enjoy yourselves and safe travels.

I am all caught up and loving your report. You're a brave lady going on all the coasters. Love all your Christmassy photos and your Thanksgiving meal sounds wonderful. It's so lovely to read a current TR Thanks for sharing


----------



## angryduck71

Yay!  I am caught up. I see you did get to go to Scotland!  Excellent!  We are taking off tomorrow. I am mostly packed and can’t wait!  Your trip report making me more excited!!!  Hope you had a wonderful holiday!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone! Have a lovely Scotland holiday, Carole!



Thank you Andrea......we did have a lovely trip, hope you had the loveliest of Christmasses too........


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Loving the report so far...I couldn't believe how young Kyle looked in that picture. You and Tom don't age a bit. Your Thanksgiving buffet looked lush and I bet it was heavenly. But...I'm with Tom...I can't stand oysters either. You and I will never fight over oysters.
> 
> Looking forward to more!



I`ll fight for oysters anyday, so I`m glad to hear if we choose a place for dinner next time and oysters are on the menu, they`re all mine........lol....

He did look so young, well, I guess he was young. He hasn`t changed much at all......

Buffet was gorgeous!!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Best of the season to you Carole!  Enjoy your trip spent with the family!



Thanks Janet......it was fabulous.......and I`m so glad to hear your Christmas was so wonderful too!!


----------



## schumigirl

Gr8t Fan said:


> Loving your trip report so far!  Enjoy your time with your family and Merry Christmas!



Thanks so much.......hope you had a wonderful time over the Holidays too......


----------



## schumigirl

jump00 said:


> Carole- I just realized I misspelled your name.  Just changed it. Sorry.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and your family and Happy Christmas Eve!
> 
> Brenda



Oh don`t worry about that, I answer to all sorts of names......there`s a young lad at RP who has been calling me Claire for 3 years now.....lol.....I haven`t the heart to tell him he misheard me, so I answer him all the time when he calls me that name.....could be worse.......

Thank you, hope you had a wonderful time too........


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> Each day is more wonderful than the last, I am loving this trip so much! I can just see Tom chortling with glee at the buffet
> 
> Here’s wishing you the merriest of Christmases, safe travels, and all the joy of being with family



lol....he was in absolute glory over all of it, well except the oysters.......

Thank you Maria......will be in touch but hope your Holiday season was wonderful too and you had a lovely time with your son being home too......


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Enjoy your holidays with your family!
> Merry Christmas joy to you on this eve!



Thanks again mac........I was happy to keep updated over the holidays and know we both had a lovely time with family........it`s the best!!


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> Funny I remember this as we were in FL at Universal the day before the pandemic hit....and I hadn't been there in years, mostly spending time at Disney parks. I loved both Universal parks but the one complaint we had was the whole bag locker system...was a bit chaotic and if you aren't used to it...we felt like you could get swept up and lose your place in line if you weren't quick enough....maybe it was just us....
> 
> Love the Grinch merch....I would definitely want to take some of that stuff home.
> 
> I hope you are having a wonderful visit in Scotland and enjoying seeing family.



This idea of not picking up the same place you drop your stuff is a good one, but the biggest flaw is people.......8 people cramped round one locker doesn`t work. It could be better though. 

The Grinch mechandise including nearly every tee shirt they had may or may not have made it all the home......... 

Thank you, we had the best time!! Hope you had a lovely festive season too......


----------



## schumigirl

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Sounds like that coaster was worth every minute you waited on for it though i laughed out loud when I read your comment
> 
> Ok I am curious as to why and
> 
> now I'm even more curious? Would I find out if I googled them ? Don't want you getting in trouble.
> 
> Have a wonderful time. It's so good to be able to spend time with loved ones this year. Enjoy yourselves and safe travels.
> 
> I am all caught up and loving your report. You're a brave lady going on all the coasters. Love all your Christmassy photos and your Thanksgiving meal sounds wonderful. It's so lovely to read a current TR Thanks for sharing



Google is indeed a wonderful tool! 

Oh the velocicoaster is out of this world!! But, yes, I did laugh a little at the possible escapees........lol......

Thank you, I hope you had a lovely time over Christmas too and I`m so glad you are enjoying and reading along with this one........


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Yay!  I am caught up. I see you did get to go to Scotland!  Excellent!  We are taking off tomorrow. I am mostly packed and can’t wait!  Your trip report making me more excited!!!  Hope you had a wonderful holiday!



Yes, we did make it in the end, to be honest wild horses wouldn`t have stopped us never mind politicians who make the rules but don`t keep to them themselves.......

Hope you have a wonderful trip Alice. Look forward to hearing all about it.....and enjoy RRR........


----------



## schumigirl

​


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> The Grinch mechandise including nearly every tee shirt they had may or may not have made it all the home.........
> 
> Thank you, we had the best time!! Hope you had a lovely festive season too......



Did you bring an extra suitcase this time? 

And yes, we had a lovely festive season. We are still in South Florida right now but keeping mostly to ourselves...sad to not get to Orlando but still too covid afraid here. Went to the movies yesterday and that was even too people-y for me after 18 months of barely leaving my house lol. But at least it's warm and sunny and we can lounge around outside and eat at patios...which we can not do at home right now!! 

Happy New Year to you and let's hope for more travel in 2022 for all of us!


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> Did you bring an extra suitcase this time?
> 
> And yes, we had a lovely festive season. We are still in South Florida right now but keeping mostly to ourselves...sad to not get to Orlando but still too covid afraid here. Went to the movies yesterday and that was even too people-y for me after 18 months of barely leaving my house lol. But at least it's warm and sunny and we can lounge around outside and eat at patios...which we can not do at home right now!!
> 
> Happy New Year to you and let's hope for more travel in 2022 for all of us!



lol......well, yes we did bring an extra suitcase this time......but, there`s a story.......isn`t there always!!! 

Oh I`m glad you`re enjoying the sunshine and warmth.......I think some people underestimate how hard it is for some to get used to being among folks again after as you say, being at home for such a long time. You`ll get back into a normal routine when it`s time.....whatever that will be now of course. 

Looks like we have no new restrictions here in the UK, so far of course.....wait 20 minutes and advice changes, but those wanting to celebrate NYE will be able to do so now. We`re not big NY folks, much prefer Christmas, but looks like we`ll be able to still go out for meals in the immediate future and not have to sit outside, we have Kyle`s birthday in January, and if they brought in the mandate of outside eating......it would be a takeaway.......can`t imagine sitting outside in January! But, for now, we`ll be able to book a restaurant meal. 

Yes, 2022 is surely going to be better for all of us.........✈


----------



## MrBellatrixLestrange

schumigirl said:


> ​


These reports are great!  The only issue I have is with the item this gentleman is holding, I'm sure it's just something he found on the ground and is taking to the lost and found but it would be easy to mistake him for a Yankees fan if he doesn't rid himself of it promptly.


----------



## schumigirl

So funny!!! 

We both have one, and they are genuine ones from the NY team themselves. We got them in 2017, not just the $5 knock off ones you can buy anywhere........we love em!!! 

Most folks love em too and are a good talking point around the parks, especially when they hear the Scottish accent........ but I can see why they`re not for everyone........ The Grinch did rub Tom`s hat under his armpit in 2019, shows he wasn`t a fan either!

But, glad you`re still enjoying the report.......


----------



## SCDizFan

schumigirl said:


> Aw thank you so much, that is very kind of you to say.......
> 
> How was Paris????? It`s been years since we were there, and yes, completely understand the emotions you experienced, it is a huge thing for so many people after such a long ban on travel. I hope your trip was wonderful, and not too cold!!
> 
> You visited some beautiful places in the pandemic, I hear so many good things from friends who visit Myrtle Beach, Sarasota is somewhere we have been trying to get back to too......looks gorgeous.
> 
> Good to see you post again too........


Paris was wonderful!  There were very few tourists except during the week.

Sarasota, Siesta Key, Lido Beach, Longboat Key are some of the most gorgeous beaches on the planet.  For sure plan a trip there!


----------



## schumigirl

SCDizFan said:


> Paris was wonderful!  There were very few tourists except during the week.
> 
> Sarasota, Siesta Key, Lido Beach, Longboat Key are some of the most gorgeous beaches on the planet.  For sure plan a trip there!



I`m so happy to hear you had a fabulous trip! And good to hear it wasn`t jam packed with folks. 

Those places all sound all gorgeous you mentioned and we will make it one day, especially Sarasota, that one really appeals to us. Although as long as there are some good bar beaches, we`re happy anywhere   

One of my cousins and her husband loves Captiva and Sanibel, but they base themselves in Naples usually where they have a home now, but they love that area, and I had an aunt who lived in Boca Raton for many years, never made it there either, but looks stunning, well where she lived was gorgeous.


----------



## schumigirl

*Well, I do hope you all had a very happy Christmas with lots of family time and the usual goodies and treats.......it`s nice to just chill out too for folks who are busy all year. *

*We had a lovely trip to Scotland and even managed to have a White Christmas which we wouldn`t have seen if we had stayed home, it just stayed grey here. But, rather strangely it was absolutely baltic on the West Coast this time.......normally we are the cold side of the country over on the East Coast, but as soon as we got out the car at mum`s.....holy moly!!! 

I know some of you asked for some pictures, and to be honest, we didn`t take many as it was time all spent with family and friends, but we did take a couple around the hotel and so on. *

*We arrived Christmas Eve to this beautiful sunshine, but it was so cold we didn`t wander much outside, and they do have lovely grounds with some stunning views, but so much low cloud around. *











*We spent a few hours with mum when we arrived, one of my brothers and my sister popped in to say hello, before we set off for check in at the hotel and we had booked dinner here tonight, we do like it here and this is our usual stop off when we visit.

Usually we book the mini suites that are add ons to the main body of the hotel, it`s called the new part but they were built about 30 years ago. The hotel itself is a gorgeous building built in 1880 and still has many of the original features and the rooms in the main building all enjoy the highest of ceilings as befits a building of it`s time. We were in the main building this time, just 2 standard king bed rooms, but they were very pretty, we couldn`t book a sea view as they were already gone, but we weren`t there for the views this time. 

Kyle ended up with a slightly larger room somehow, despite the lady telling us they were identical........he laughed when he saw ours!! But, they were right next door to each other. I was impressed with the rooms and will stick to booking the main building again when we go back. They were very cosy and thankfully, warm too. *

*And purple........ This is what became known as the small room.....lol......*










*Apologies again for the picture quality, we didn`t take our real camera so they`re all from a phone.....and I never think any phone has the same quality of pictures as a real camera....they all look kind of grainy when I look at them. But, it was what we had. 

The hotel is beautiful all round, and their decor is minimal but classy. 

It is a favourite hotel for weddings and always has been, and there was one here this weekend......the bride looked gorgeous, but sadly didn`t get any of the stunning outdoor pictures because of the cold. *






































*We enjoyed dinner and a very nice bottle of wine.....Kyle was going to be our driver for the next few days as he doesn`t drink alcohol ever, and Scotland has one of the lowest drink drive limits of any country, so you could technically have a few glasses of wine at night, and the next day be over the limit, so it`s not worth the risk. Usually when it`s just the two of us, Tom completely abstains or has a very small half glass early in the evening and nothing else, but we had our chauffeur this time!! *




















*We also ate here on the Sunday night and we had exactly the same meals, both Kyle and I had the filets which were cooked exactly as they should be and the peppercorn sauce was a delight. Real chunky chips were also gorgeous, nothing frozen here, all fresh.*












*Tom opted for the seafood medley which included langoustines, sea bass, salmon, cod, mussels and one other fish I forgot with some baby potatoes, wilted spinach and a small side salad. Lush!!!*












*Sticky toffee pudding for Tom, chocolate ice cream for Kyle and I had coconut ice cream, but never took a picture. *






















*On the Sunday night, the only difference to our choices were Tom ordered the white chocolate and raspberry profiteroles as dessert.*












*We loved this little area of the restaurant which is quite large overall, this was a cosy little corner where the fireplace was, and the heat was lovely as it was so cold outside. *

























*Christmas Day was wonderful. In the morning we visited my brother then we sat in mum`s for a while before heading over to my sisters who was hosting this year again. My sister and her husband, their daughter who is my favourite niece, my nephew and his wife and us three and mum. *

*My sister had moved into a new home recently and this was the first time we`d seen it, it is very nice and thankfully still room for all of us! We can actually see the back of the home we used to stay in many moons ago before we left the country which is a coincidence. *

*We did have a lovely day, full of chatter and good food with lots of laughs and we were so glad we had gone up this year.

I think we left at almost midnight, dropped off my niece then made sure mum got in to her home ok and finally we made it back to the hotel, but the weather as we got further from my sisters towards the hotel was dreadful, the snow was really starting to come down heavy and lay. When I say snow, it`s not like Canada gets, nowwhere near that amount, but for our area, it does have an effect. *

*The weather was horrible for those few days, but very apt and just as Christmas Day/Boxing Day should be. *

*Although seeing snow on Palm Trees is an odd one.......... *























*Don`t let the smile fool you.......it was perishingly cold and there was a biting wind too!!! Tom waved to us from the restaurant at this point....no way was he going out in the cold till he had to! *














*Boxing Day was a mix of family.......it was busy, but we loved it and again, we were so glad we made it. Kyle had finished work on the Thursday and isn`t back till today, so we were able to do it because of that, if he worked Christmas Eve we wouldn`t have travelled Christmas Day, wouldn`t have been worth it, but staying 3 nights was lovely. *














*Just a little mini trip report within the trip report........we really did have the most amazing time in Scotland. Seeing Kyle see everyone again, especially his gran was wonderful, he hasn`t seen her in such a long time and they were like best buddies the whole trip which was lovely to see. *


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Ach your latest update is exactly what Christmas should be! Family, friends, snow and great food! The hotel looks beautifully festive and your photos are gorgeous (even if they are just phone photos). I especially love the one of you outside with the snow and sea in the background. So glad you were able to see loved ones this year. Between that and travelling to Florida you are on a roll.


----------



## schumigirl

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Ach your latest update is exactly what Christmas should be! Family, friends, snow and great food! The hotel looks beautifully festive and your photos are gorgeous (even if they are just phone photos). I especially love the one of you outside with the snow and sea in the background. So glad you were able to see loved ones this year. Between that and travelling to Florida you are on a roll.



Ah thank you......I did wish we had taken the camera, but they`re ok. The hotel is gorgeous and just being there during the festive season was lovely.

Oh we did feel as if all our christmas and birthdays had arrived all at the one time with getting both trips.....we kept thinking we`d be lucky to get one trip, but we were so grateful to have both.


----------



## disneyAndi14

Lovely Christmas trip! I love all the pictures.
We got about 20 inches of snow on Monday, ugh! Definitely winter here now!
It sounds like a nice visit with family and a little snow to make it more festive!
Happy Christmas and Blessed and Healthy New Year ⛷


----------



## disneyseniors

Merry Christmas to you too and a Happy New Year!
I had to comment on your trip to family in Scotland, as my husbands family is from Scotland.  I had a huge Scottish family history book given to me for his side of the family, but I gave it to hubby's sister to keep.  I was surprised at all the entries.  We have never been to Europe but would love to see England and Scotland.  You are so lucky to be able to visit.  PS: ( I blame my husbands stubborness on being Scottish, LOL)  Dont  know where mine comes from 
Ruth


----------



## disneyseniors

I have been wanting to ask you:   Was there a lot of merchandise to choose from?  It seems that there is not much of anything at Disney, according to their trip reports.  Looking at your beautiful pictures, their merchandise seems to be abundant.  I was just curious about Universal?  Thanks so much, Carole.

ruth


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Lovely Christmas trip! I love all the pictures.
> We got about 20 inches of snow on Monday, ugh! Definitely winter here now!
> It sounds like a nice visit with family and a little snow to make it more festive!
> Happy Christmas and Blessed and Healthy New Year ⛷



Thank you Caroline......yes, I think our white christmas in the UK are like chalk and cheese to your white christmas......lol......that is a lot of snow!! Yes, winter has arrived for you for sure.......hope you had a lovely christmas at home with your family and hope you didn`t have to work, you deserve a nice peaceful time. 

We did have a lovely visit. Mum will be 87 in March God willing, so we were keen to make this year after having an enforced gap for a few years, and it was lovely. 

Hope 2022 is one of the best for you and your family Caroline and lots of trip reports of you and Andi having a lot of fun.......


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> Merry Christmas to you too and a Happy New Year!
> I had to comment on your trip to family in Scotland, as my husbands family is from Scotland.  I had a huge Scottish family history book given to me for his side of the family, but I gave it to hubby's sister to keep.  I was surprised at all the entries.  We have never been to Europe but would love to see England and Scotland.  You are so lucky to be able to visit.  PS: ( I blame my husbands stubborness on being Scottish, LOL)  Dont  know where mine comes from
> Ruth



lol.....Tom often wonders where my stubborness comes from.......I`ll blame being Scottish! Maybe you have some Scottish in there too........

So many have ancestry from Scotland and so many are related........we blame Robbie Burns for propogating his seed all over.....thank goodness there was no real transport system back then or he`d have gone further afield!!! It`s interesting though to find out where long gone relatives came from and what they did. I do believe if you go back far enough we are all connected.

You would love Scotland. In the summer the weather can be beautiful......yes, I did say "can" be. Four seasons in one day is not unusual, most days, but when it is stunning, there`s nowhere more beautiful. 

England does have some lovely places to visit too, but Scotland is stunning.





disneyseniors said:


> I have been wanting to ask you:   Was there a lot of merchandise to choose from?  It seems that there is not much of anything at Disney, according to their trip reports.  Looking at your beautiful pictures, their merchandise seems to be abundant.  I was just curious about Universal?  Thanks so much, Carole.
> 
> ruth



The stores were overflowing with merchandise, in every store as our suitcases will testify to  

We do enjoy buying products from Universal, especially from the Christmas store and now I think on it, The Grinch merch was very similar in every store........but there was plenty of stock. 

And Ruth, hope you too have a very happy and blessed 2022........


----------



## Metro West

Love the pics! Kyle has grown into a nice looking young man and congrats to him for getting the larger room. 

Love the Santa outfit...it suits you and the hotel is absolutely gorgeous!

Looking forward to more!


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> Love the pics! Kyle has grown into a nice looking young man and congrats to him for getting the larger room.
> 
> Love the Santa outfit...it suits you and the hotel is absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Looking forward to more!



What santa outfit?? Oh you mean my red coat.......lol......not quite a santa outfit no, that`s my favourite white hat and scarf......will never look at them again in the same way  

We were talking last night when the last time was we met you with Kyle, and looking back it would have been 2014, that was the last year he was with us for our regular trip when we only visited once.  So, yes, it`s been a while since you saw him in real life. 

More coming up soon, have to get New Years out of the way first, I was hoping to get some done today, so if no-one pops in for a drink I might get another chapter up......all the best to you again Todd for a wonderful 2022


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> What santa outfit?? Oh you mean my red coat.......lol......not quite a santa outfit no, that`s my favourite white hat and scarf......will never look at them again in the same way
> 
> We were talking last night when the last time was we met you with Kyle, and looking back it would have been 2014, that was the last year he was with us for our regular trip when we only visited once.  So, yes, it`s been a while since you saw him in real life.


 LOL...I thought it was your Christmas outfit...it still looks nice. 

It's been many moons since Kyle and I saw each other...hopefully he can come over sometime in the next year. It would be fun for all of us to hang out again. 

I'll keep watching for your next installment of the trip report.


----------



## schumigirl

Metro West said:


> LOL...I thought it was your Christmas outfit...it still looks nice.
> 
> It's been many moons since Kyle and I saw each other...hopefully he can come over sometime in the next year. It would be fun for all of us to hang out again.
> 
> I'll keep watching for your next installment of the trip report.



Kyle howled with laughter when I told him you thought it was a santa suit......lol......

Yes, I think I said on the San, hopefully he`ll be with us for our Christmas trip next year, we`ll hang out then........

Never got a chance to update today.....but will soon.........


----------



## schumigirl

*I hope everyone had a wonderful NYE and that 2022 brings you everything you desire and you have a very healthy and prosperous 2022. 


 *​


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

Happy new year!!!!!

Catching up on everything now! I thought the HHN tribute store was gorgeous but Christmas 

Also loved hearing your holidays went beautifully-that resort looks stunning!


----------



## Minnie17

What a treat, haven’t been on here in ages, and to see you finally made it back across the pond makes me smile and a bit teary eyed.

Tom’s aversion to oysters is perplexing to me because he likes mussels. I like them both and while being different they do have a similar texture.
Looking forward to more….


----------



## schumigirl

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> Happy new year!!!!!
> 
> Catching up on everything now! I thought the HHN tribute store was gorgeous but Christmas
> 
> Also loved hearing your holidays went beautifully-that resort looks stunning!



Thank you BH5......I did think the Christmas store lacked something though, not quite sure what, but the ice room wasn`t as pretty in real life as it looks in the pictures, but still lovely. 

It was a lovely trip all round, and yes the hotel is always beautiful, but with the tree in the lobby.....really sets it off. 

Hope you had a lovely holiday season too.


----------



## schumigirl

Minnie17 said:


> What a treat, haven’t been on here in ages, and to see you finally made it back across the pond makes me smile and a bit teary eyed.
> 
> Tom’s aversion to oysters is perplexing to me because he likes mussels. I like them both and while being different they do have a similar texture.
> Looking forward to more….



 back Minnie17.......it`s so good to see you post again.....yes, it was marvellous beyond belief getting back to Orlando....getting anywhere was good!!!

It is odd....he loves mussels and will even eat them raw, straight from the sea when we go back to where we came from in Scotland and the fisherman have them in their catch......but oysters are a huge no for him. Suits me as I don`t have to share......lol......

Hope things are good for you and yours and you had a lovely Christmas and New Year.......


----------



## Metro West

schumigirl said:


> Kyle howled with laughter when I told him you thought it was a santa suit......lol......
> 
> Yes, I think I said on the San, hopefully he`ll be with us for our Christmas trip next year, we`ll hang out then........
> 
> Never got a chance to update today.....but will soon.........


----------



## schumigirl

*It wasn`t as busy around the parks today, well, except for the rides, everyone seemed to be standing in line for something, but we planned today to mainly wander round and just enjoy being back in the parks, and having the Christmas decorations around was a complete bonus. Everything screams Christmas.....the music, the shows and the decor were all instrumental in creating this amazing place that was perfect for the time of year. *

*We did like how they added the food trucks around the park, they are a good addition to food options and we`d definitely try the Nashville Hot chicken skewer....the one with mac n cheese wasn`t as interesting to us, but we would try the skewer at some point. *























*Although we never eat in Richter Burger, once was enough many years ago, we did like some of the theming when you go in, including the hole in the wall through to the candy store and this guy.......*












*It was just so beautiful this morning, warm and sunny and everything you expect Orlando to be, even late November. *

*On previous trips this time of year most of the weather had been hot and sunny, but each year we had one very cold day in the time we were there.....this trip, we wouldn`t see any cold weather or even a drop of rain which was fabulous to us. *












*There are several photo opportunities in both parks that are completely essential in every trip we make.......and Bruce is one of those stops we have to make and get a picture with. *
*
Sometimes it`s busier or if there are smokers down this end we don`t come down for a picture, but today it was completely deserted......until we began to take pictures, then all of a sudden, the world wanted their picture with Bruce......we were done anyway at that point. 
*
*It`s hard to imagine it was 10 years yesterday since they closed the Jaws ride for the last time before demolishing it in preparation of the first phase of Potter, time really has flown there. Jaws was always a ride we did at least once a day when we were in the Studios, and do miss it, but not too much. What they have done with Potter is completely out of this world and changed the face of Universal Orlando forever. *












*We did plan to have a cocktail at Chez Alcatraz this visit too, it had been a while since we stopped here for a drink. *

*Although they do still show a food menu outside, it`s been a few years since they served food and people are still asking for food when they go there......shame as it was decent snack food. And the bar staff here have always been outstanding, very entertaining. *






















*We wandered round to Diagon Alley, we had heard someone comment the wait for Gringotts was 100 minutes right now, even with EP that`s more time than we wanted to invest today on any ride.....we still had another 12 days, so we`d do it another day. *


































*Another traditional picture op now, the back of the Knight Bus............there really was no-one around us at this point, normally someone will offer to take pictures of us together, same as we are always happy to take pictures of others.*
*
To be honest, on this trip we did wonder if anyone would want to hold someone else`s camera or phone due to issues with germs, didn`t give us pause to be honest, but others might think that way. However, we saw this wasn`t an issue with anyone over the whole trip. 
*
*Many people asked us to take their picture and we did have folks take ours too. *


































*Going inside Diagon Alley is still as thrilling as the very first time all those years ago, and we`ve lost count of how many times we have gone through the bricks since it opened, and yes, we still smile from ear to ear every time. *

*JK Rowling created a stupendous world with these stories and Universal managed to convey almost every nuance of thought process she had when she was writing these books, the detail still blows us away and I say it every time, every trip we see something different or new we hadn`t seen before. It might be the tiniest of detail, but there is always something. *












*Some folks get annoyed when people stand and take pictures of the dragon from any angle......yep, apparently you can see a million pictures online and you really don`t need to do that...*

*Yeah ok.......let me think about that a second.......*




















*If you don`t get in anyone`s way, which when it`s busy, it is hard to do, but you find everyone else is doing the same thing.....no one seems to have an issue here. *

*We love our pictures.....they are our personal diary of our visits over the years and we wouldn`t exchange those wonderful memories for anything, and we do look at them often....especially during our long winters as we look forward to our next trip. Seeing an impersonal image online is not the same for us. *
































*Again, the details are just so intricate, you can`t help be impressed. *













*And regular as clockwork, the dragon does exhale fire......to the delighted squeals from the crowds below, especially if they haven`t seen it before. *

*It`s hard to remember our first time seeing the dragon and then the fire, but today, it is lovely seeing the reactions of first timers. *












*Gringotts was a wait of 95 minutes for the regular line, so the EP was indeed going to be longer than usual.....not a surprise for the day after Thanksgiving, so we headed into our favourite area of Diagon Alley......Knockturn Alley. *






















*This was the busiest we had ever seen Knockturn Alley......even Christmas visits past, but we managed to get some pictures and it was nice and cool as the heat was building outside, we spent only around 10 minutes in here, where usually it`s much longer. The store was just too busy to be fun today.

I love the Dark Side of things, maybe why KA appeals so much.....always have and a teacher when I was very young said I had dark tendencies as I loved Macbeth from a young age....yes, maybe a little unusual, but for me it was one of those tales that just enchant you when you read it. Maybe she saw something in me lol......my other favourite was A Christmas Carol.....so it balances out. *























*After being jostled once too often, we headed back out to the sunshine and we were in nice time for the Celestina Warbeck Christmas show........these ladies are very good and it`s a show to not miss anytime of the year. *











*And it snows........*











*We did plan to have an ice cream from Florean Fortescue`s, but goodness me, the line was massive.....so we didn`t bother, we like their ice cream, but not enough to stand in that line, so we headed out and wandered back round past Richter Burger and planned to head round to see the Horror Make up Show which we hadn`t seen for a while. *

*The Universal parks are very pretty, I never understand when folks call them soulless.....I think they are full of character, so beautiful in certain areas and we never tire of just strolling around and taking the time to sit on a bench and watch the world go by. Something we do often. *










*More coming up.....*


----------



## schumigirl

*Marilyn and her dancers were just starting their routine, and again another show that is just fun and passes 10 minutes or so watching them, quite entertaining and the compere guy is very funny. *












*The Horror Make up Show never disappoints, it`s clever, informative and very funny in bits. It`s the same old routine they`ve had basically had for years, but it works.....and this is one show not to miss. It`s not gory or too much for younger kids, if they`re too sensitive, give it a miss. *

*I`m in two minds about Beetlejuice character roaming around. He is fun, but he seems a little lost somehow since the show disappeared for the awfully bad and universally loathed Fast & Furious (what were they thinking) ride.....so while he is fun, I would prefer to only see his character during HHN for example. 

But, his humour is ripe and quite adult which is nice for a change in the parks......so, yes, he`d fit in nicely for HHN. *

*I believe he was telling me to ditch my husband at this point.......lol.......*























*We don`t really do character pictures very often anymore, I think we have had them all over the years including many not around anymore, and as we are not really fans of the Simpsons, it`s not one we would stand in line to take.....Scooby Doo......absolutely........but we do get the back of their vehicle in one......*























*As we never got our ice cream from Florean Fortescue`s, we pop into Schwabs Pharmacy for something sweet. We hadn`t even been in this place till around 7 years ago, although to be fair it was closed a lot during our early visits, but it is a very cool place to stop into if you like the 1950`s ice cream parlour look. *














*I got the Dole Whip Pineapple Sorbet, Tom got the caramel ice cream......I think Tom got the better deal. *

*Although I`m not overly fond of sweet things (although there are exceptions) I found this nowhere near sweet enough and a little too Sorbet-ish......doesn`t make a lot of sense I guess, but the caramel ice cream was just gorgeous....I know what I`d have next time! *













*Marilyn was making an appearance when we came out, and I don`t think I really captured her looking her best to be honest, but she was very much in character and played along beautifully. *














*I do love the experiences when we do stand for a character picture. Over the years, they have all been wonderful, spend a lot of time with each guest and the interactions are exactly as they should be with the particular characters. While, we don`t go seeking them out anymore, they are fun. 

The Bourne Stuntacular was a new one for us this year and we had only heard wonderful reviews about the whole thing......I however, am not fussed on these types of shows......I am the person who used to use the Terminator show for snooze time. Kyle was amazed how the first visit ever, I sat down and fell asleep and woke up when it was over. If you ever saw T2 show.....you`ll know why he was surprised. It was loud.....guess I was tired.......and then it became a habit.......

We gave it a pass today, I was sure we`d enjoy it another day. Neither of us were particularly in a rush to see it. *













*We left the park and headed to Margaritaville where we planned to get a couple of appetisers for lunch.....and a Blackberry Margarita I had yearned for over the last 2 years. One of my favourite onsite cocktails.......*













*Walking along the waterway in front of the HRC, we saw a lady walk with some toilet roll coming down from the outside of the top of her skirt???? And it was dragging on the ground, she was with her husband and son who must have seen it somehow.....but we caught up with them, I said excuse me and pointed it out to her as they were seemingly not speaking English........*

*Oh dear. *

*I think we set off the equivalent of WW3!!! She forgot to say thank you, instead she turned on her family and yelled at them in her own language, maybe Korean, for not mentioning it to her......heck!!! We slinked away quickly trying not to look back at the family being yelled at by a very irate and probably extremely embarrassed woman. *























*Looking back over the water is very pretty, the whole area is very photogenic especially around the waterways. 

HRC and Toothsome are two places we never eat in anymore. HRC I have said before, it`s just too loud and we`re seemingly too old for that now, we couldn`t hear ourselves think last time......and Toothsome we have always found it to be completely overrated. Nothing was good enough to go back for and we just didn`t enjoy the whole experience each time. The chocolate Bread I still have nightmares over.......*











*Lunch coming soon........*


----------



## schumigirl

*Margaritaville was very quiet, you could have got a table anywhere without a reservation no problems. We prefer to sit at the bar, however we had been told you can only order appetisers at the bar now, but that suited us as that was all we wanted today. *
*
There`s always a good atmosphere in here, although today was possibly the quietest we have ever seen this place. Usually even at lunchtime it`s loud and mobbed. *













*We ordered our long awaited for Blackberry Margaritas, and Tom wanted a mango one.....and they didn`t disappoint. We remembered the barman from our previous visits and he gives a very good pour!! *























*We did ask for a paper menu rather than the scanny thing which I don`t like at all....I can see why they do it of course, but we asked everywhere for a paper menu this trip and it was never a problem. *

*We had always enjoyed the lava lava shrimp and the boneless chicken wings, which yes, aren`t really wings, but they`re tasty enough for what they are. I will say however, there was a distinct lack of lava on top of the shrimp looking at past pictures........it was fine though, hardly worth complaining about.*






















*The food was decent, nothing outstanding but nice enough......we prefer to have a drink here rather than eat, although the main meals have always been lovely. *

*We finished up and popped into IOA for a few rides as it was still early, we did Dr Doom and saw that they have got rid of the secondary belt that had been there last few years....I have to say, I did feel better with the extra belt , it`s just the harness now which for the first time on that ride, I did feel more nervous than excited!! But, it was of course fine and although it`s a short ride, very short, it is fun.*












*Next up was Spiderman, and this was an odd one......the regular line was massive, so we of course went into the EP which took us a weird and wonderful way we hadn`t gone before. *

*The line took us round to the right of the building but outside......then round some of the regular line before we ended up back where you enter at the beginning for the EP line.......odd, but it was still a darn load faster than the regular line....*






















*Always a good ride though, we really enjoy this one. 

Leaving the park, we had never seen as many folks piling in through the gates as we saw today.....holy moly.....it was like first thing in the morning and we were glad to be leaving! *
*
We had plans to meet up with a friend who works here for a couple of hours, so after that we went back to our room and got showered and changed before heading up to the Club Lounge for a couple of hours. 
*
*Before that though we popped down to the lobby to see someone we`ve known for a few years when he started as a suprvisor in the Club Lounge, we clicked instantly and he is the nicest of guys. He`s now one of the front office managers, so we asked if he was available and he came out a few minutes later.....it was so good to see him again. We do keep in touch between trips which is lovely, but seeing him is so much nicer. It was so busy but we did manage a catch up and would see him over our trip anyway. *
*
We went up to the lounge then which is always nice and peaceful just before they start serving food which is now between 5pm and 7pm. We got in just before the rush started tonight. 
*
*Quite dull at this time of day to see the view of the new hotels, but it does look better at night when everything down I Drive area is lit up. It`s quite spectacular to see the Eye, the Swingtower and now the new Drop Tower all lit up at night......*












*The Lounge is one of our favourite places. It`s a lovely place to chat and catch up with folks either from the staff and other guests too. It`s always been the friendliest of places and I would recommend anyone try it out if they`re not sure. Service and atmosphere are truly excellent and they make everyone feel very welcome. 

They also cater well for anyone with allergies, you only need to let them know and they`ll have you sorted out before you know it. *












*Many do make meals out the appetisers and use it as their evening meals during their trip. 

We don`t use the lounge for dinner, but will have a little taster of the food such as cheese with some wine. We much prefer to eat out in the many wonderful options around the resorts/hotels/surrounding areas and there is so much choice......but we do enjoy a glass or two of wine and enjoy the social aspect of the lounge too, the staff are wonderful and look after everyone so well. *

*There are always salad options, crudites, crackers, assorted cheeses and a hot option. Tonight it was meatballs with pasta, and we did try one and it was nice, it was certainly popular with folks. Pasta isn`t a dish we ever eat anyway, so we didn`t try the pasta, but the cheese is always nice....especially the spicy one.*











































*They have changed their wine options since we were last there, the reds are nice but the whites are definitely not for us. They have brought in a Moscato and the Chardonnay are both far too sweet for me too. *
*
I`m not a fan of any sweet wine, I tend to find they all taste like sugared water and not at all like real wine, so it`s not something I`d ever enjoy.

I asked for a Chardonnay and took it back up as I thought they had given me Moscato by mistake.......nope, it was the Chardonnay, so it was red for us for the rest of the trip. The reds were both pleasant. 

They have also stopped doing the hard liquor now, it`s purely wine and beers and one cider as an option. They also offer mimosa`s at breakfast now too. *












*We sat chatting for most of our time up there, and one of the supervisors who we have known for a long time, told us they were doing the Tree lighting Ceremony in the lobby at 6pm. 

I never knew they were doing such a thing, and neither did many folks as they hadn`t broadcast it was happening, I`m guessing to avoid a large crowd of people gathering in the one area. But, nevertheless I was going to head down to watch with her as she wanted to see it too. *

*It was very nice and cute.......the singers and dancers are the ones who performed at the Luau usually, so it was nice to see them here again. *












*There was no obvious lights being switched on as they couldn`t turn the lobby lights out in case guests wandering around slipped or similar....but it was still lovely and the music was very good and of the season too. I was glad to have come down and seen it and it was more or less just Allison and I for most of it.*












*I went back up to the lounge to collect my husband who hadn`t wanted to come down to see it, and then we headed down to Orchids for dinner.*
*
We had met Maria earlier and told her we were eating here tonight, she said she`d reserves us a nice table....and she did indeed. 
*
*We did like the look of the new to us chandelier, we hadn`t seen it lit up at night properly, and it was very nice. They had revamped this lounge beautifully......again, some love it some don`t. We do like it. *












*We ordered a bottle of wine and perused the menu, although we more or less knew what we were having.....we are creatures of habit at times. *

*Miso soup to start is beautiful......it`s very healthy and I do feel it does you good as you eat it.......this one is especially nice. But, we do enjoy Orchids over most of the other sushi places we have tried around the area. The chef has worked here for years as have some of the other staff and he really knows his stuff.*

























*Close up pics are never good!!! But, I like this one anyway......*












*We had ordered two old favourites, Dynamite and Volcano sushi`s....we also ordered the Chef`s dish of the day and a side of smoked salmon which we love.....and it was all beautiful. *

*It`s beautifully served and only ever the freshest of ingredients....never disappoints and tonight was no different. *












*The ambiance of the place is lovely and Maria popped back and forward to chat which was lovely, she really is a star and has some of the best people skills, as well as being lovely.*
*
We didn`t want dessert tonight, but instead we headed back over to Strong Water for a cocktail. Yes, I think there is a magnet pulling us over there.......
*
*We sat at a table tonight and we asked Lenny to make us up a drink of his choice, and again, it was sublime......I do love the newer sour cherries they`re using as a garnish now.....tasty!!  *












*The cocktail was lovely, but we only had the one tonight, said our goodnights to everyone and walked back home again.....we were really wearing a path in the carpets this trip!*
*
Saw we`d had an email from Kyle earlier with some pictures of the terrible weather they were having back home.....wow!!! Snow and high winds were the order of the day.....I was so glad we were here! 

I forget which time we ended up falling into bed, but it was later than planned, but I knew we`d sleep well again. 
*
*We`d had the best day! *


----------



## SCSabresfan

Is there a charge for the mimosas at breakfast? We saw the sign but never thought to ask.


----------



## schumigirl

SCSabresfan said:


> Is there a charge for the mimosas at breakfast? We saw the sign but never thought to ask.



No charge.....they`re complimentary.....

I got mine without the orange juice though......why ruin sparkly with fruit juice......lol.......a few other people did that too when they saw you could. The sparkly was very nice too.


----------



## SCSabresfan

We will definitely have to keep that in mind.


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> Looks like we have no new restrictions here in the UK, so far of course.....wait 20 minutes and advice changes, but those wanting to celebrate NYE will be able to do so now. We`re not big NY folks, much prefer Christmas, but looks like we`ll be able to still go out for meals in the immediate future and not have to sit outside, we have Kyle`s birthday in January, and if they brought in the mandate of outside eating......it would be a takeaway.......can`t imagine sitting outside in January! But, for now, we`ll be able to book a restaurant meal.
> 
> Yes, 2022 is surely going to be better for all of us.........✈



I know you posted this a while ago...hopefully STILL no new restrictions over there? We just went back to "modified step 2 restrictions" which here means no indoor dining, no bars, no gyms, and schools online until at least Jan 17.....so....who knows....but yes back in Toronto there is no outdoor dining possible either so it's back to takeout and online grocery delivery...ugh....



schumigirl said:


> On the Sunday night, the only difference to our choices were Tom ordered the white chocolate and raspberry profiteroles as dessert.



This looked delicious!! I love white chocolate!



schumigirl said:


> Many people asked us to take their picture and we did have folks take ours too.



Yeah I have found most people aren't afraid of touching things outdoors anymore....


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> I know you posted this a while ago...hopefully STILL no new restrictions over there? We just went back to "modified step 2 restrictions" which here means no indoor dining, no bars, no gyms, and schools online until at least Jan 17.....so....who knows....but yes back in Toronto there is no outdoor dining possible either so it's back to takeout and online grocery delivery...ugh....
> 
> 
> 
> This looked delicious!! I love white chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have found most people aren't afraid of touching things outdoors anymore....



Hey Kathy, yep, we`re doing good here in the UK, well England have not put in any new restrictions going forward. We can eat indoors and no limits, apart from the masks being mandatory again, but you`d never know as many still don`t. 

Scotland have some restrictions come in, so I was glad we left the day they changed. I think schools are bringing back masks again for the older kids 11 and up.

Headlines are positive though that this is passing quicker than first thought, and positive for the next few months. Well, that`s the headline today.......lol.....wait 20 minutes and it could change, but the experts seem to think the worst is now over......fingers crossed.

I`m sorry you have gone backwards in your restrictions! It sucks......we need to live again. I couldn`t imagine outdoor dining in sub zero temps!!! 

If I`m going to have chocolate, it`ll usually be white and it was very nice as I did nibble on one or two of them.....lol......

No one seemed to have any second thoughts about touching anything really, and yes, we did see one child lick a handrail......parents never batted an eye!!! Everyone around did though, even pre pandemic who`d let their kid do that! But generally we felt very comfortable throughout the whole trip and not wearing masks was wonderful.


----------



## schumigirl

*SATURDAY NOVEMBER 27TH*​
*We slept like rocks again last night, but we usually do, not much disturbs us when we are here and the beds are so comfortable, well, they are for us, I know they don`t suit everyone, but we definitely sleep so good here. *

*Once we were showered and dressed, we headed up to the lounge for breakfast toying with the idea of going to the beach today....but we were being drawn by the Velocicoaster again. Both of us were so keen to get back on it again and when one of the TM mentioned it was a little cooler this morning, decision made....we would go to IOA. Although she couldn`t have been more wrong about the weather as it was another gorgeous day ahead. Maybe it was cooler when she arrived for work as she started at 6am. 

We first stopped down to Tuk Tuk, as one of the ex supervisors from the lounge was now in charge there, so we managed to hide behind the line and I kind of hid behind one woman and she turned to serve me and just took to her heels and ran out from behind the counter to hug us! It was so lovely to see her again and she was looking so good as always. *
*
They all said the same thing, when the ban came in we were the first folks most of them thought about as we have been so often and know them all so well, and they knew we`d be hurting to get back to see them all again.....which we were of course. BUt, we had a good catch up and knew we`d see her again before we left....so we headed off to the park. 

We always walk to IOA and it was gorgeous again today, the walk is always lovely aand we took our time getting to the park and again, just enjoying every single step. 

The park looked busy, and there was a line to get throught the gates, which didn`t take long at all and we enjoyed sauntering through POE listening to the Holiday music......and this morning the first one we heard was the Kelly Clarkson Holiday song which stayed in my head the whole trip.......yep, sang it almost every minute of every day apparently.....that and Feliz Navidad??? 

We had a quick wander down to look over the lagoon to see this wonderful new addition to the park.....I make no apologies for raving endlessly about this coaster as it is the best thing ever!!! *






















*We didn`t go on Hulk, Spiderman or Doom this morning, we meandered round the park stopping for a few seconds to look around and people watch too as you do some weird and wonderful things when you do..... *












*The cartoon area is so bright and colourful it almost doesn`t look real at times, but again Tom said he had never seen the image before......he had of course, but just never really noticed it......so he snapped away. I find it difficult to imagine not seeing something so large and obvious. But, I`ve done it myself in much more embarrassing situations........every had someone not be able to find the Empire State Building *

*Guilty as charged. So, I wouldn`t judge him so harshly for missing something as obvious......*












*We genuinely don`t stop for many photo ops, but the waves of Popeye caught our eye and he gestured for us to come over for a chat, socially distanced of course with the two ladies and they were as always, very good and entertaining. *

*The handler was also very happy to take the camera and take some pictures for us, it`s always nice to have pictures of both of us.*













*The Comic Strip Cafe is a place I think we ate in maybe in 2007, but couldn`t have thought much of it as we never went back again, and we dont really hear a lot of chatter about it. Maybe we`ll pop in one lunchtime and see what it`s like next trip.......or maybe not, depending on what we hear! 
*










*Peek a boo........*






















*We had no plans to go on this ride at all this trip....you are always completely drenched, no two ways about it, but it is a very pretty area to look at and walk through. 
*










*We did however go for our usual walk behind Me Ship the Olive which is so peaceful as hardly anyone goes down there.....you can stand on the bridge and watch folks get drenched on the boats if they haven`t wimped out and worn ponchos.......lol.......*












*We stood for about 10 minutes and to our joy we did see folks squeal their heart out as they were drenched from above by a deluge of water they were usually not expecting, and yes we unashamedly laughed our socks off every time as folks reactions are hilarious.....we`ve seen them all. Genuine laughter and delight to downright anger and rage that it was them and not their "laughing like hyena`s friends" sitting opposite.......we could pass an hour here easily. *












*Then Tom wandered off to take some more pictures and I headed down to closer into the lagoon area when I had an odd experience. *
*
A young lady with Hulk behind her had been taking numerous selfies and as I wandered down, she asked me in broken English if I`d take her picture, she was on her own so of course I happily obliged and took a few with the phone with an upright picture and turned sideways too......I handed it back to her and asked if they were ok....she nodded and handed me back the phone saying something I couldn`t understand, I think she was Brazilian or similar.........I gestured I didn`t understand and this went on for a few minutes, but felt like an eternity.....eventually I worked out she wanted me to take more pictures......er, ok.......
*
*I swear it was the oddest thing ever. She went into what I would call proper pouty posing, the way a model would do....she turned her shoulders and pouted......and pouted some more......yes, exactly like this.......*




​



*This was the first stop in Weirdsville right about now.....I looked around for Tom who was hiding behind a tree howling with laughter I believe as he had witnessed some of it......but I then handed her the phone back and said I had to go.......and she still asked in slighty better English if I could take one more........*












*I disappeared down to the lagoon as fast as I could and when I turned around she was thankfully gone.......now, I`ll take a picture or ten for anyone, but the posing was just so over the top and a little creepy to be honest......she must have been mid 20`s maybe, not young, but old enough to know better! *
*
Tom said I did attract them at times.....hey, no fair, not my fault!!! 
*
*It is beautiful down here and usually we spend much longer, but we wanted a quick blast on Jurassic Park before heading the our new favourite coaster. *






















*The walk is always lovely through the parks and it was busier than we had seen on most of our trips, but it wasn`t so busy we couldn`t stop and snap a few on the way......*























*There was no line for the JP ride that can vary so much on every turn. You can be drenched, slightly sprinked, soaked or bone dry......it all depends on how the boat is loaded, so two rides are never the same.*
*
We more or less walked on today and sat in the middle of the fourth row behind two very tall people.......if they ducked, we`d be drenched..........

This is a lovely ride, starts off so calm, and then you have the steep drop that`s just not quite steep enough to be honest......it is fun, but quite tame after you`ve done it a few times. We must have been on this ride hundreds of times and yes, each time is very different. 

Today we were well positioned as the two tall folks in front (they were very tall) got drenched and all we got was a tiny spray on the legs somehow......we got lucky. I usually avoid the water rides on our Christmas Trip claiming the weather is too cool....really couldn`t argue that point this time around. 

But, once was enough as I was sure if we did it again, we`d be drenched.*












*We quickly went through Potter, not stopping for FJ today but managed to snap a few pictures. We didn`t get round to the back of the 3B`s where you get some amazing images and sounds of the coaster and everyone on it of course too which is magical to listen to. *
































*It really is stunning and I know we`ve all seen these pictures a million times, but there is something that draws you to take as many images as possible while still enjoying every second and we were......I swear the smile barely left our faces the whole time....well, except at the end, but that`s for another day! *

*There are still a few out of the way spots that most know about, but if you don`t wander back a little you`d never know they were there. Not very exciting, but just nice to see the pots and pans wash by themselves in the window of the kitchen.....*


































*Someone asked me about the Psychic who does readings here, I can`t remember who it was but they are definitely back to normal and you can go get one if you so desire.  This man was here several times and on other days it was a lady who looked the part completely. *












T*he place where they used to host the magic shows had become a sort of sale area for the leftover HHN stuff......it was very nice and they had tried to make it atmospheric, it was ok and nice trees, but not much we would consider buying. Worth a 5 minute wander though.*























*You couldn`t get to the area behind the Mystic Fountain as this was where the line for Hagrids ran through, it started at the part of lost Continent where Dr Sugrue`s Kebabs were.....long line! Not for us, I just won`t stand in line that long for anything. My one exception was for the VC, but even that wasn`t long in the end, but I would wait for it again if I had to. *



















*Coming up....VC and lunch. *


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> I couldn`t imagine outdoor dining in sub zero temps!!!



Yeah the only time I'd do it is when they have tents and heaters...but then...is that really outdoors? 



schumigirl said:


> we did see one child lick a handrail......parents never batted an eye!!! Everyone around did though, even pre pandemic who`d let their kid do that! But generally we felt very comfortable throughout the whole trip and not wearing masks was wonderful.



Ugh...funny how there's always a kid that does that...it's just gross and I'm not sure why it's appealing to so many kids lol I don't know if parents mean to "let" kids do it...it seems like it's done before they even realize lol...there must be a draw for them, even though I can't for the life of me figure out what it is!!

It's so nice that you go for long trips and have the time to just soak it all in without always worrying about rushing onto rides. I'd love to have a few solid days for just the HP areas to really see all the details, and of course try all the food!


----------



## musika

Just catching up from the holidays... you got the margarita!! ahh that is on my list for sure.

Regarding Scotland, count me in as Burns progeny as well... I think about 90% of our province is actually. Stands to reason tho - Nova Scotia is latin for New Scotland and we have one of the highest populations of Gaelic speakers outside of Scotland. I also have a little highland dancer at home


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> Yeah the only time I'd do it is when they have tents and heaters...but then...is that really outdoors?
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh...funny how there's always a kid that does that...it's just gross and I'm not sure why it's appealing to so many kids lol I don't know if parents mean to "let" kids do it...it seems like it's done before they even realize lol...there must be a draw for them, even though I can't for the life of me figure out what it is!!
> 
> It's so nice that you go for long trips and have the time to just soak it all in without always worrying about rushing onto rides. I'd love to have a few solid days for just the HP areas to really see all the details, and of course try all the food!



Yes, it`s still in a contained area when it`s a tent......lol......but that`s ok! 

We did see the parents look at the kid as they did it......never even blinked, they went back to their phones......yes, never in my life have I ever thought something like that would be a good idea. 

I could easily spend 2 or 3 days in the Potter areas too. Even now after so many visits we never get bored and yes, the details we pick out each visit sometimes surprise it. BUt, we are ones to take our time and smell the roses as opposed to some who rush from pillar to post.......and I agree, having longer trips regularly makes it so easy. 

And yes, the food.......


----------



## schumigirl

musika said:


> Just catching up from the holidays... you got the margarita!! ahh that is on my list for sure.
> 
> Regarding Scotland, count me in as Burns progeny as well... I think about 90% of our province is actually. Stands to reason tho - Nova Scotia is latin for New Scotland and we have one of the highest populations of Gaelic speakers outside of Scotland. I also have a little highland dancer at home



Yep, always loved the name Nova Scotia.....

Gaelic has died a death in Scotland, there are probably more folks speak it outside of Scotland now. Although in saying that, everywhere you go now has a Gaelic alternative. Ambulances and police vehicles as one example....so I say it`s died a death, but the Scottish Government is trying to make it more popular than it actually is. I don`t know a single person who speaks it or wants to speak it today. 

Awww....used to love Highland Dancing at school.....I was completely rubbish at it of course as I have two left feet, but it was fun.

I hope your little dancer keeps it up as it is wonderful to watch....although don`t tell anyone.....I hate the bagpipes.....

Unless they`re playing Flower of Scotland.....then the tears flow 

Oh that Margarita went down well........


----------



## schumigirl

*

My good Lord!!!! How much do we love this coaster!!

It is completely and utterly amazing and we honestly want to ride it every minute of every day.......

The line was showing 60 minutes when we walked in, but it was more like 35 by the time we got to the front, we wanted the back row, but we heard someone else ask and were told no as they were busy so they were only taking requests for the front, so we didn`t ask, but we got lucky and got the back row several times and near the front several times too. 

My lord....every time we went on it, it never lost the excitement and vibrancy of the first time.......the speed and force of this coaster is the best ever! It is breathtaking, exhilerant, sensational, stimulating and a whole butt load of plain old fashioned fun!!! It is the smoothest ride we have ever gone on in any park and probably the most exciting.

The lockers were a little annoying, but it`s such a tiny part of the whole experience we can forgive them for that, at least they tried. 

We lost count of the times we rode this today.......we just went round and around and then around some more.......the line was so much quicker than the time showed and we were so glad we took advantage of doing it while we could. And before our lunch too........lol......
*
*My hair at this point......was interesting........for someone with a lot of hair, but very fine, it sure gained some height!!!*













*Yep, it was so worth it! A quick visit to the bathroom and a quick brush and you`d never know......*
*
But, holy moly.......we knew we`d ride that coaster a whole lot more before our trip was done, and not a hint of motion sickness the whole time, although the time between rides was appreciated.

We reluctantly walked away from riding and after a quick bathroom visit we headed into the store outside Poseidon which was undergoing a facelift so it was covered with boards today, shame as it is a pretty building. 
*
*The store is nice too, although I`m not sure we`ve ever bought anything in it.....Tom said he was amazed there was a store left we hadn`t made a purchase.......ha bloomin ha.......*

































*We headed down to the front of Mythos to get some pictures, and again, folks always say there are no quiet places in the parks........oh yes there is.....and they are all around if you look. We didn`t see one other person while we were down there.*

























*I think the Hulk will be feeling a little neglected now with everyone gazing adoringly at the newest baby in the park directly opposite it......to be honest, I didn`t even ride the Hulk this trip, Tom did a couple of times, but I didn`t feel like it as it does sometimes knock me off balance a little and I didn`t want anything stopping me riding the VC.*
























*I swear, one of the freakiest things in the park are these darn fish!! They are like uniformed evil waiting to pounce on something....anything........*












*And always makes us think of Austin Powers........ * 












*Watching the coaster is not as much fun as being on it of course, but it is fascinating to watch the sleek movements with the twists and turns that you make on it. *

*The upside down parts are fabulous!!! Completely fabulous and I still love every part of you being out of your seat and in complete air time for what does feel like a decent amount of time.........it is completely exhilerating. And listening to the screams of everyone on it really does make us smile. *























*We love the Seuss area......bright, colourful and this time of the year The Who`s are roaming around and they are a whole bundle of fun to be around. We could really see the park was busy now, of course it was a Saturday but, we wouldn`t be spending much longer in the park today. *
























*And another quiet spot, although we did interrupt someone getting changed after trying on a shirt.......oops! 
*






















​*The carousel was also down for a minor refurb, but even so this area is just gorgeous, especially with added colour and vibrancy of the Christmas decor. 
*























































​

*We decided to go to Confisco Grille for lunch today, we hadn`t made a reservation but it was no problem, there were plenty of tables and were happily taking walk ups. We never asked for upstairs which we should have done, but we were coming back here another day to meet Maria (worfiedoodles) and her husband, so we`d choose upstairs then.*

*We were seated over in a booth and our waitress was lovely, it did take longer than usual to get our drinks which was surprising as they weren`t mobbed. I had ordered fanta and Tom a ginger ale......*












*I ordered my favourite dish from here, the sweet and sour ribs with goats cheese polenta. I don`t actually like goats cheese or polenta, but it is lovely somehow and the ribs are always very nice. *
*
Tom ordered the Belly pork Banh Mi sandwich with fries, one of his favourite dishes.
*
*We did wait a little longer but eventually Tom`s arrived and mine a few minutes later. *












*I had noticed a plate with ribs on it sitting on the pass as I could see the kitchen from our table which I do like to see an open kitchen, I did wonder if they were mine, but they sat an awful length of time so I wrongly assumed they had been sent back or were sitting there for some other reason. *
*
But, they were mine and when they arrived they were cold. Not stone cold, but very cool. I like hot food to be bubbling hot when I`m eating so this was not a dish I would eat. 

We took a while to find someone as everyone seemed to have vanished, eventually we attracted her attention and she apologised and said she`d bring me another. But, by the time she brought my dish, Tom had finished his, and we do much prefer to eat together rather than seperately. So it was a little disappointing, especially as the ribs were not as good a quality as I remembered them. They were nice though, just not excellent. 
*
*It worked out quite well as we were later than planned for lunch, so not eating too much was ideal as we were booked for dinner at The Palm later. Tom didn`t eat much of the bread and said the pork was just a little too chewy......*












*Our waitress did see we had barely touched the food, but never asked if there was a problem and to be honest we didn`t bother either. She then forgot to take the AP discount off which isn`t a problem, but she certainly seemed to be busy somewhere else during our visit. *
*
We did look forward to going back and I know next visit we`ll try it again as we do really like it here and I think we were just unlucky today, but it was just a 7/10 effort this time. *


----------



## Worfiedoodles

My husband also had the same comment about the Kelly Clarkson song! He thought they were trying not to be religious with the music, so the loop was shorter with the same songs more often.

You are looking so svelte! I can tell you worked hard on fitness for this trip 

Why is it the unusual folk always think we want to interact for a prolonged basis? The photo shoot with a stranger is odd for sure...

Those fish absolutely look like they are up to no good, and ready to cause chaos.

The Whos are so sweet wandering about, I love their snouts -- just really well done!

I am sorry you had such a poor experience at Confisco. We made the mistake of trying Mythos again this trip and it will be a long while before we try again. Just really subpar in the food quality for price, and slow service to boot.

I love that you are connecting with everyone as your trip unfolds. So nice to see old friends and catch up for the first time in forever!


----------



## schumigirl

*We left the park and wandered back along the walking path back home, it was a stunningly beautiful day and we were loving this heat and perpetual sunshine, a real treat for anyone who is not used to these types of temps in winter, or anytime really!! The UK is very rarely blessed with anything near Florida temps in summer never mind winter. 
*






















*This afternoon we headed to AT&T to get sorted with our phone we had from a couple of years ago, but the guy in there tried to basically rip us off and sell us a new $250 phone then a plan.....told him no thanks. In the US we only need the most basic of phones for calls, txts and basic internet with no plan, but he was insistent we needed what he was selling.....I think he saw gullible tourists written all over us. Wrong. *
*
We headed to Wal-Mart and looked around, they don`t have the bog standard phones out anymore, so we spoke to these two young men who looked like they were out of a rap video including the shades....but what superstars they were! 
*
*Actually they were unconsciously hilarious and could be a double act, they bounced off each other and were tremendously helpful to us, selling us a phone for $45 and a $25 call/internet amount which would be more than enough for us. They checked we weren`t planning to do Whatsapp which burns up costs, but we said no so they said that would be enough. In May, we can just top it up again. 

So after doing a little shopping, but I had enough of being in a store today so we picked up some hair products, shower gels, medications, sunscreen and some goodies and we realised we had to pick up a gift card for a friend so stopped in at Publix for that......enough shopping for one day!! I had missed my Aussie hair products last two years!!! 

We can get it in the UK, but it`s a different mix and not as nice, I much prefer this version of the brand. But, down side is, they`re very heavy......I`m not thinking about suitcases at this point. Maybe I should have been.......*
*
We went to our room and had a Facetime chat with Kyle, oh my goodness.....the weather we were missing was horrendous! They were having the most horrible storms and he had sent us a video and pictures he had taken of the sea that morning, it was wilder than I`d ever seen it before. We only live a few minutes away from the sea, so he didn`t have far to look to get the video. 
*
*He was heading out, so we didn`t chat for long, but I did show him the view out the* *window forgetting he had been avoiding all details about the Velocicoaster....which of course is right in the centre of our view........first thing he noticed of course and exclaimed what the heck was that!!! He was impressed!! *
*
Before we got changed we headed up to the lounge for an hour just to pass some time with some chatter and a glass of wine, that`ll be red wine of course now. 

As I always say, we don`t eat our evening meals in the lounge, but we had to try the empanadas........these seemed to be a staple of the evening offerings with one evening it was a spinach and feta which I hate, and the other was a chicken flavour. 
*
*Neither was something we`d eat, especially the feta one. But, they were very popular. *












*We could have sat there for ever just chatting and laughing, but we had to go get showered and changed, before we left one of the new supervisors asked if she could order us an ODC as they weren`t as reliable as before when they used to sit outside regularly, so we said thank you and she said it would be there at 7. Ideal.....*

*We did of course want some pictures beside the tree in the lobby......and we took a few of course. The tree does miss the gingerbread display this year, of course it`s to stop folks gathering where possible, but it was missed. *













​*A young gentleman aged around 8 or 9 walked past and asked if he could take our picture together.......he was on his own, no parents so I was very impressed with his confidence and politeness from him.....he took several and asked us if they were ok.....bless him. We thanked him and he took off saying nice camera......lol......*













​*I actually preferred the colours they used in 2019 for the tree, it was still lovely of course and very impressive. *













​*We headed outside and I had brought a cardigan in case it was cool, but we walked out to warmth which was a pleasant surprise, not hot, but much warmer than our last visits this time of year in the evenings, it always felt cooler at night then. *
*
I think we waited ages for no one to be walking down the bridge.......we always love the entrance to this resort from the very first time. *












​*So, we waited for the ODC. *

*One of the younger Valet guys spoke to us and said if it didn`t turn up he would take us to the HRH and to be honest we`d rather give him the money as those young guys are fabulous there......and he was very nice and sounded as if he didn`t expect it to turn up......

Which of course it didn`t. *
*
And they had our number but didn`t call. So, thankfully Avery was able to drive us over and we tipped him handsomely for saving our butts.......

The Hard Rock is my least favourite of the resorts.....well apart from Cabana Bay which I intensley dislike.......yep, it just has no appeal to us whatsoever and I find it completely lacking anything. Hard Rock is well done, but for me it doesn`t feel like a resort at all. Pretty in some areas, but not somewhere we`d ever stay, and again, all down to each to their own. 
*
*But we do love The Palm and if it wasn`t for that, we`d never be here at all. *














​*We were introduced to the new manager Stephanie as we entered, and she explained our favourite waitress was off that night but we were in the booth we liked so much and we knew we`d be well looked after anyway. We`ve just known the other lady for such a long time it would have been nice to see her. *
*
Our waiter was nice and we ordered a different wine from what we usually order as they had changed some of their options in the two years we`d been gone........found one we thought we`d like and yes, it was lovely. *












​
*The Palm is always busy and always quite noisy, but the reason we prefer a  booth apart from the fact it`s a little cosier is it deflects the noise a little. *

*They constantly refill your water here.....you will never go thirsty, some of the most diligent of water servers ever! And the bread service is very nice too, although a few options missing that we used to like. One was a fruited bread and a bread stick with cheese, but we weren`t there for bread.*












​
*I ordered my usual shrimp cocktail, might be a little boring, but they are always so nice and Tom went for the Chilean Seabass Crudo which sounded lovely.....*

*But, you could barely see it on the plate as it was translucent......but very tasty and very fresh. I wish I`d ordered it now. *












​*Shrimps were delicious as always and the cocktail sauce is spicy to the point you do not need any of the Atomic horseradish the also offer on your plate.......that is nuclear! *

























​*I ordered my usual filet, medium rare and asked for a chimichurri sauce on the side but it really wasn`t needed. I usually have a peppercorn sauce in this country, but I had tried the one here and didn`t like it very much, I think it had too much of a brandy flavour which I`m not overly keen on, I prefer a creamier milder sauce with the focus on the peppercorns. *























​*We shared the au gratin potatoes and Tom ordered the 14oz NY strip again cooked medium rare and they were both cooked perfectly, mine was more rare but that suits me to be honest. *

*They taste beautiful and melted in the mouth. *












​
*The potatoes weren`t as good as they were last time, they were more sloppy and less potato with an abundance of gloopy cheese sauce. I doubt we`d order it again if it doesn`t change back. *
*
But, it was a lovely meal and we were happy with the service we received from everyone in the Palm. It really hasn`t lost anything during the time we had been gone. 
*
*We went out to the front and asked if one of the Valet guys could take us to RP, and yep, one was available to take us back for which we were grateful for and again made sure they were well tipped.

We went to Orchids where we had told Maria we`d be popping in for dessert and a drink and again it was so nice to see her. There was also another lady who used to work in Strongwater bar and she was there now too, always nice to see familiar faces and they are so nice. *
*
We sat down on the comfy seats and Tom ordered a glass of Cabernet and I ordered their cocktail that has a spicy topping, it is lovely. 
*
*This picture is a little dark but we just wanted one of the chandelier at night, it is very pretty. The bar was fairly busy which is good to see as it is one of the nicest places to sit for a drink or sushi. *






















​
*Dessert was certainly on our minds, and we remembered the fried cheesecake dessert was gorgeous so we opted for that and Tom asked for the flourless chocolate cake which him and Kyle love......*


































*Desserts were lovely, I`d forgotten how sweet and decadent the fried cheescake was, so I really couldn`t eat much more than one piece and the ice cream, so as always Tom stepped up  and helped me to demolish the remains......*

*It was delicious. We sat and chatted to Maria for a while and then headed up to bed. 

I hadn`t felt tired until I climbed in, but I think I was sleeping in seconds. And the perfect end to another lovely day. *


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> My husband also had the same comment about the Kelly Clarkson song! He thought they were trying not to be religious with the music, so the loop was shorter with the same songs more often.
> 
> You are looking so svelte! I can tell you worked hard on fitness for this trip
> 
> Why is it the unusual folk always think we want to interact for a prolonged basis? The photo shoot with a stranger is odd for sure...
> 
> Those fish absolutely look like they are up to no good, and ready to cause chaos.
> 
> The Whos are so sweet wandering about, I love their snouts -- just really well done!
> 
> I am sorry you had such a poor experience at Confisco. We made the mistake of trying Mythos again this trip and it will be a long while before we try again. Just really subpar in the food quality for price, and slow service to boot.
> 
> I love that you are connecting with everyone as your trip unfolds. So nice to see old friends and catch up for the first time in forever!



Thank you, I take all compliments!! 

Oh that girl was odder than those fish!! To be so weird with a total stranger was just a little unnerving to be honest. My friends would do that as a joke for pictures, but a stranger! Nah....just too odd. 

Oh that`s a shame about Mythos! We`ll have to find somewhere different to meet in May then. It`s been a while since we went due to bad experiences there, sounds like we won`t be rushing back either. I`m glad Confisco was good when we went with you and Mr Worfiedoodles though. 

It was wonderful catching up with folks from both hotels, emails are fabulous, but it`s so much better meeting in person finally. 

I`m still singing Kelly Clarkson......lol.....


----------



## dez1978

schumigirl said:


> My hair at this point......was interesting........for someone with a lot of hair, but very fine, it sure gained some height!!!
> 
> 
> schumigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick visit to the bathroom and a quick brush and you`d never know......
Click to expand...

I am very jealous of this.  I have a lot of very curly hair and no matter what I do to my hair before we go, a few rides in and I look like Hagrid.  If I were try to brush it, well, I'd look like Hagrid stuck his finger in a light socket!  Then add in the Florida humidity..  Well, I bet you can imagine.  

Also I think I may have said this before, but you guys are seriously goals for me lol.  I can oly hope one day I'll know any of the employees names at USO or Disney.


----------



## schumigirl

dez1978 said:


> I am very jealous of this.  I have a lot of very curly hair and no matter what I do to my hair before we go, a few rides in and I look like Hagrid.  If I were try to brush it, well, I'd look like Hagrid stuck his finger in a light socket!  Then add in the Florida humidity..  Well, I bet you can imagine.  View attachment 636137
> 
> Also I think I may have said this before, but you guys are seriously goals for me lol.  I can oly hope one day I'll know any of the employees names at USO or Disney.



lol.....I can imagine your hair.......yes, the humidity in the summer does weird and wonderful things to my hair too, but past trip was fine thankfully. 

Thanks......we are so lucky in getting to know some wonderful people there, some who have become very good friends. Lovely folks.......


----------



## keishashadow

Caught up!


schumigirl said:


> Just a little mini trip report within the trip report........we really did have the most amazing time in Scotland. Seeing Kyle see everyone again, especially his gran was wonderful, he hasn`t seen her in such a long time and they were like best buddies the whole trip which was lovely to see.


I am obsessed with that outfit!  Nobody rocks a ‘Russian hat’ like you


schumigirl said:


> got the Dole Whip Pineapple Sorbet,


Need it cut with vanilla as in a swirl, swimming in pineapple juice.  Preferably with a nice shot of rum  = yum


schumigirl said:


> We slinked away quickly trying not to look back at the family being yelled at by a very irate and probably extremely embarrassed woman.


Haaaaaa


schumigirl said:


> I got mine without the orange juice though......why ruin sparkly with fruit juice...


So true


schumigirl said:


> I swear, one of the freakiest things in the park are these darn fish!! They are like uniformed evil waiting to pounce on something....anything........


I’m convinced those little Rotters have devoured the turtles


schumigirl said:


> *We thanked him and he took off saying nice camera......lol......*


Thankfully, not with the camera


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Caught up!
> 
> I am obsessed with that outfit!  Nobody rocks a ‘Russian hat’ like you
> 
> Need it cut with vanilla as in a swirl, swimming in pineapple juice.  Preferably with a nice shot of rum  = yum
> 
> Haaaaaa
> 
> So true
> 
> I’m convinced those little Rotters have devoured the turtles
> 
> Thankfully, not with the camera



Thanks, I love that hat! 

Oh now that is a Dole Whip I`d get behind......lol.....yes, it did miss the pineapple juice and was a little disappointing. I knew I should have stuck to the caramel.....all sugar and delicious! 

Now you mention it, where are all the turtles from that lagoon.......they are the weirdest thing down there, and I include the sounds of the troll under the bridge too......

lol....I have to admit I do think of the scene in National Lampoons European Vacation at times when we hand over the camera to a stranger....... 

Glad you`re caught up


----------



## musika

I want to stay in RP solely for that bridge. Amazing pic. 

Forgot to mention in my prior post, I find it really helpful to see your "inbetween" pics like when you're walking. Logically I know it isn't far from the parks but really helps to see the visual.


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

So sorry to hear about this first lunch at Confisco! Now I’m wondering if we should regret not having gotten to it on the most recent trip….

but I also need to try the palm! It looks so good!


----------



## schumigirl

*SUNDAY 28TH NOVEMBER*​




*So, the best laid plans and all that.......we decided this morning to head to Clearwater and Dunedin for the day. That`s pretty much the extent our planning in general on all of our trips, we wake up and think what`ll we do today......and it works for us. I know some folks like to plan some things, and then there are those who plan everything......whatever works best is always the best way. 

So, after we had enjoyed another leisurely breakfast we came back down, got the car keys and headed out to the car.*
*
As we started it a warning light came on, I had noticed it the other day but it went off as quick as it came on, but here it was again. To be honest we were a little annoyed with the car we`d been given. It was a Suburban which we do like to drive, but it wasn`t the comfiest car in the world and it had over 60,000 miles on the clock and for what we paid for the rental that was irritating. I don`t think we`ve ever paid anything near what we paid for this shorter two week trip, I do know we paid less for the previous September trip that was over 3 weeks. 
*
*So, we changed our plans and headed to the airport to change the car. It doesn`t take long to get there, about 20 minutes or so, and by the time we got there we were both mightily annoyed for some reason and hoped we didn`t get to speak to someone who would dismiss us. 

We needn`t have worried. The manager at Alamo that day was lovely, and I do have to say we are always impressed with Alamo`s customer service. Tom told her what happened with the warning light and in general we weren`t happy with this vehicle, and she said immediately we needed a different car and we should come with her and we could pick from their Premium cars. We chatted on the way over and even she was shocked when Tom told her how much we had paid for this rental.....but she did say everyone was the same but Brits were getting a worse deal in general which isn`t a surprise. *

*There wasn`t a great deal of choice to be honest, but we chose an Audi Q7 which was very nice I have to say, seats were comfy and it was immaculately clean and had GPS which unusually the Suburban didn`t have. So, we were happy enough and we set off after thanking her profusely for her help.

We did think it was a little late to drive to Dunedin now, so we had a quick think and decided to go to Mount Dora, we love it there and had planned to go at some point during the trip, so we plugged an address into the GPS and off we set. Not the best way to spend a couple of hours, but it was worth it to get rid of the heap of junk and get a much better car. *
*
The weather was very nice today, not as hot as the previous day but still gorgeous, especially as Kyle had sent us some more pictures of the wild weather they were having.......I wasn`t missing that cold air they were having! 
*
*It takes about 45 minutes to get there and we park in the usual car park we always end up in. I do like how parking is free almost everywhere in the places we visit in Florida.....in the UK most are charged. 

Mount Dora is a beautiful little town, full of everything quaint and delightful with tiny little stores that are reminiscent of some bygone times when life really was simpler.....you never feel harried or rushed doing anything here and everyone seems to be so chilled.....I could live here easily. *
*
With it being Sunday they had a Farmers Market which was delightful to see......there are some stalls we don`t have an interest in, but there are loads of little stalls that we honestly could have shopped till we drop in. 

But, we headed towards what is one of my favourite things.......their gorgeous Christmas Tree.*














​*And I did gravitate towards a very large tree that was completely decorated with purple lights.......I would have loved to have visited at night to see everything lit up.*















​*As always we headed down to the Lake, which is lovely and so peaceful, although it does make me nervous as we had seen a snake once down here, and of course the lake is full of wildlife that will eat you or bite you. No wonder I hate water......which everyone thinks is strange as I love living beside water and always have, I love the Lochs up in Scotland but at least up there nothing will eat you.....unless you meet the Loch Ness Monster of course........But, like most people we find water very calming and just idylic to be around.*













































​*We spend about half an hour just sitting on the bench at the end of the pontoon and you could almost be the only two people as we don`t see anyone, there aren`t even any boats on the water yet, so it`s extra peaceful.*
*
However walking back up the lady who is running the boat tours tells us there are a group of crocodiles in the reefs next to the boat........that was enough for me, I was off back up to the path faster than I really knew I could!!!  I do have nightmares of them climbing up on the pontoon........people tell me I`m crazy....but, I watch movies!!! 
*
*The stores are all a little decorated for Christmas and they all did a great job, but my eye had been drawn to a smaller stall that was selling Maple syrup......one of my favourite things!*











​


*We picked up 4 large bottles of Pure Vermont Maple Syrup and some of the seasonings they produced which are gorgeous by the way.......and again, we didn`t really think about the weight of these items....the bottles were large!! Tom actually took them back to the car as the car park was only a few minutes away as they were just too heavy to carry around, then we wandered a little further and found a Christmas Store and it was beautiful........I had never seen it before and we had visited on our Christmas trips before, but lovely store.*













​*Yes, we did buy the large Grinch despite saying we wouldn`t.....several times over.......*



































​*We did buy a lot more than we planned to, but we did stop at a huge light up snow scene that weighed the same as a small car!!! 

The store however was gorgeous and all set up in different sections and each was prettier than the last. And they made sure our purchases were double wrapped and then wrapped again as they knew they`d be on a plane going home. *

























​*Our next stop was our favourite Olive Oil store, and we had to be a little careful in here. We knew what we wanted and got our oil first, then chose two bottles of balsamic vinegar, a ginger one for me, raspberry one for Tom and a very heavy bottle of Honey Siracha sauce.......there are so many choices in here that are lovely and they do have you taste everything in suitable little containers.*














​*We were at the desk paying and the lady asked if she wanted them to hold our purchases while we did more shopping or go for lunch, we said that would be lovely as we were about to find somewhere for lunch. She suggested the place behind the main street which we had seen several times and hadn`t gone in, but she said we wouldn`t be disappointed as it was lovely. *

*The Goblin Market looks like nothing on the outside.....it actually faces dumpsters and a back alleyway.......but we did get a surprise when we went in.*













​*It was one of the most beautiful bar/restaurants we had seen over here. It was very like an old Victorian style restaurant and anything with bookshelves works for me.....*

























​*We LOVED this restaurant........staff were very nice and the menu was indeed good and there was something most folks could choose from. Did I mention we fell in love with this place....*










​


*I did love all the little touches around, like the little treasure chest that was filled with several varieties of sugars, but so cute. *













​*The menu changes regularly and they vary the types of additions to their basic sandwiches which we like.....I ordered the chicken sandwich minus onions and Tom ordered their Garlic burger......I was dreading the journey home to be honest......lol......and they both came on brioche buns and probably the best fries we have eaten for the longest time!!! *

























​*We absolutely loved this meal and we almost cleared our plates, although I never usually eat the bun, but with it being a brioche bun I did eat the top half and it was delicious. We were so glad we had decided to come in here today, I knew we would come back here again on our next visit, it was just the nicest of places. *

*Our next stop was the Tea and Spice store that we adored so much and the smell when you walk in really does stir up strong memories of my grandma`s and her sisters kitchens that hadn`t been changed since they were built at the turn of the last century. Vey much Victorian kitchens with huge wooden units built into the walls and filled with anything you`d ever need in any kitchen. But, the scents of those rooms were very clear when I walked into this spice heaven. *




































​*I am glad we picked up two of the Pirates Bite grinders....it is lovely and is indeed spicy enough for me! We picked up a selection of Caribbean spices and some hot smoked paprika too. But, a delight of a store, it is a chain as we have visited one on Long Island on one of our visits there, but it feels local and the products are very nice. *














​*You can walk around here for hours, no doubt. There are many little stores of the same ilk and all as friendly as the others. You definitely get that community feel of village life we love so much as everyone is so friendly and they make visitors welcome. 

We headed back to the Olive Oil store and retrieved our purchases before heading to the car and head home. I had driven up, but as I`d had a glass of wine, it was Tom`s turn to drive. 




Parade coming up........*














​


----------



## schumigirl

musika said:


> I want to stay in RP solely for that bridge. Amazing pic.
> 
> Forgot to mention in my prior post, I find it really helpful to see your "inbetween" pics like when you're walking. Logically I know it isn't far from the parks but really helps to see the visual.



It is lovely, but my goodness it`s a busy one!! 

I should have taken a picture every so often and posted as a visual, I agree it`s hard to imagine if you haven`t been before just how close the hotel really is to the parks, but it`s so close and not far to walk at all.


----------



## schumigirl

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> So sorry to hear about this first lunch at Confisco! Now I’m wondering if we should regret not having gotten to it on the most recent trip….
> 
> but I also need to try the palm! It looks so good!



No, I think we were just unlucky. I would still recommend it to anyone, especially as we had a lovely meal later in the trip with friends and we will go back in May again. 

We`ve had so many good meals in there and some trips we`ve eaten there 3 or 4 times on some longer trips. 

The Palm is another that is always so good, they do know how to cook a steak.


----------



## schumigirl

*We got back home and deposited all our purchases and I very cautiously eyed up what we had already bought and instantly dismissed the thought and closed the closet door quietly........*

*Out of sight out of mind. *

*We got showered and changed and headed out to get the boat to The Studios as we did plan to see the Macy`s parade tonight. Usually we`d go to IOA afterwards to see the Hogwarts Castle night show, this time we did plan to see that later in the trip, but we do like the parade and were looking forward to it. 

I had brought a hoodie but carried it as it just wasn`t cold enough to wear it thankfully, Tom wore his as he got fed up carrying it and was taking most of the pictures so it was just easier for him to wear his. But, we were pleasantly surprised how warm it was. We had not so nice memories of being so cold the first year we saw it, the wind got up slightly and just made that difference between being comfortable and cold. So, we wouldn`t make that mistake again. 

Citywalk had their Mistletoe Pines mini village set up in Citywalk, it was very nice and you could buy treats and hot drinks and there were some nice little spots and some stalls for things like hair braiding an custom art which was unusual. But a nice little addition to the Holiday feel. *















































*We love entering this park, and this time of year even more so......the Holiday vibe is everywhere in the parks and everyone is just so happy and excited.......*













*We were a little early, so we headed to Five and Dime for a look at the monsters and how they had decorated around them.....something very odd about Frankenstein`s monster being in among the decorations......and a bit like the full size Michael Myers from several years ago at HHN.....I half expected him to come to life and show he was real and not a dummy......that would have been hilarious!! *




































*The AP lounge was next for a mooch. We don`t really go in here often as there isn`t really anything to see or do.....but folks can charge their phones and have a seat, or buy drinks and snacks.

But, it`s not somewhere we`d regularly stop into. *













































*There is a store that sells of old memorabilia from days gone past and they also sell of some of the props from HHN, and some are amazing and a real collector would love to have some of these items. *




































*Some items are so very creepy.......*























*You can buy simple things like the signs for refreshments from HHN or road signs, it varies every time you go in what they have for sale. I really do want to buy one of the very elegant hats they have for ladies.....I`m a real hat person and will wear one at any opportunity, but they`ve never had exactly what I`ve been looking for. Maybe I`ll just pick up anything next time. 

Outside people were starting to gather and claim their spot on the sidewalk for the best view of the parade. We were heading round to the side of the Tribute Store where we stand most years now, you get the best view of the parade coming down the street towards you and you can be a little further back as you don`t miss much. *
























*It doesn`t ever get completely mobbed at the Parade, around the tree yes, as Santa stops there to light the tree but for the most part you get a good view anywhere. 



More coming up....*


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

schumigirl said:


> *SUNDAY 28TH NOVEMBER*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So, the best laid plans and all that.......we decided this morning to head to Clearwater and Dunedin for the day. That`s pretty much the extent our planning in general on all of our trips, we wake up and think what`ll we do today......and it works for us. I know some folks like to plan some things, and then there are those who plan everything......whatever works best is always the best way.
> 
> So, after we had enjoyed another leisurely breakfast we came back down, got the car keys and headed out to the car.*
> 
> *As we started it a warning light came on, I had noticed it the other day but it went off as quick as it came on, but here it was again. To be honest we were a little annoyed with the car we`d been given. It was a Suburban which we do like to drive, but it wasn`t the comfiest car in the world and it had over 60,000 miles on the clock and for what we paid for the rental that was irritating. I don`t think we`ve ever paid anything near what we paid for this shorter two week trip, I do know we paid less for the previous September trip that was over 3 weeks. *
> 
> *So, we changed our plans and headed to the airport to change the car. It doesn`t take long to get there, about 20 minutes or so, and by the time we got there we were both mightily annoyed for some reason and hoped we didn`t get to speak to someone who would dismiss us.
> 
> We needn`t have worried. The manager at Alamo that day was lovely, and I do have to say we are always impressed with Alamo`s customer service. Tom told her what happened with the warning light and in general we weren`t happy with this vehicle, and she said immediately we needed a different car and we should come with her and we could pick from their Premium cars. We chatted on the way over and even she was shocked when Tom told her how much we had paid for this rental.....but she did say everyone was the same but Brits were getting a worse deal in general which isn`t a surprise.
> 
> There wasn`t a great deal of choice to be honest, but we chose an Audi Q7 which was very nice I have to say, seats were comfy and it was immaculately clean and had GPS which unusually the Suburban didn`t have. So, we were happy enough and we set off after thanking her profusely for her help.
> 
> We did think it was a little late to drive to Dunedin now, so we had a quick think and decided to go to Mount Dora, we love it there and had planned to go at some point during the trip, so we plugged an address into the GPS and off we set. Not the best way to spend a couple of hours, but it was worth it to get rid of the heap of junk and get a much better car. *
> 
> *The weather was very nice today, not as hot as the previous day but still gorgeous, especially as Kyle had sent us some more pictures of the wild weather they were having.......I wasn`t missing that cold air they were having! *
> 
> *It takes about 45 minutes to get there and we park in the usual car park we always end up in. I do like how parking is free almost everywhere in the places we visit in Florida.....in the UK most are charged.
> 
> Mount Dora is a beautiful little town, full of everything quaint and delightful with tiny little stores that are reminiscent of some bygone times when life really was simpler.....you never feel harried or rushed doing anything here and everyone seems to be so chilled.....I could live here easily. *
> 
> *With it being Sunday they had a Farmers Market which was delightful to see......there are some stalls we don`t have an interest in, but there are loads of little stalls that we honestly could have shopped till we drop in.
> 
> But, we headed towards what is one of my favourite things.......their gorgeous Christmas Tree.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*And I did gravitate towards a very large tree that was completely decorated with purple lights.......I would have loved to have visited at night to see everything lit up.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*As always we headed down to the Lake, which is lovely and so peaceful, although it does make me nervous as we had seen a snake once down here, and of course the lake is full of wildlife that will eat you or bite you. No wonder I hate water......which everyone thinks is strange as I love living beside water and always have, I love the Lochs up in Scotland but at least up there nothing will eat you.....unless you meet the Loch Ness Monster of course........But, like most people we find water very calming and just idylic to be around.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*We spend about half an hour just sitting on the bench at the end of the pontoon and you could almost be the only two people as we don`t see anyone, there aren`t even any boats on the water yet, so it`s extra peaceful.*
> 
> *However walking back up the lady who is running the boat tours tells us there are a group of crocodiles in the reefs next to the boat........that was enough for me, I was off back up to the path faster than I really knew I could!!!  I do have nightmares of them climbing up on the pontoon........people tell me I`m crazy....but, I watch movies!!! *
> 
> *The stores are all a little decorated for Christmas and they all did a great job, but my eye had been drawn to a smaller stall that was selling Maple syrup......one of my favourite things!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *We picked up 4 large bottles of Pure Vermont Maple Syrup and some of the seasonings they produced which are gorgeous by the way.......and again, we didn`t really think about the weight of these items....the bottles were large!! Tom actually took them back to the car as the car park was only a few minutes away as they were just too heavy to carry around, then we wandered a little further and found a Christmas Store and it was beautiful........I had never seen it before and we had visited on our Christmas trips before, but lovely store.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*Yes, we did buy the large Grinch despite saying we wouldn`t.....several times over.......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*We did buy a lot more than we planned to, but we did stop at a huge light up snow scene that weighed the same as a small car!!!
> 
> The store however was gorgeous and all set up in different sections and each was prettier than the last. And they made sure our purchases were double wrapped and then wrapped again as they knew they`d be on a plane going home. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*Our next stop was our favourite Olive Oil store, and we had to be a little careful in here. We knew what we wanted and got our oil first, then chose two bottles of balsamic vinegar, a ginger one for me, raspberry one for Tom and a very heavy bottle of Honey Siracha sauce.......there are so many choices in here that are lovely and they do have you taste everything in suitable little containers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*We were at the desk paying and the lady asked if she wanted them to hold our purchases while we did more shopping or go for lunch, we said that would be lovely as we were about to find somewhere for lunch. She suggested the place behind the main street which we had seen several times and hadn`t gone in, but she said we wouldn`t be disappointed as it was lovely.
> 
> The Goblin Market looks like nothing on the outside.....it actually faces dumpsters and a back alleyway.......but we did get a surprise when we went in.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*It was one of the most beautiful bar/restaurants we had seen over here. It was very like an old Victorian style restaurant and anything with bookshelves works for me.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*We LOVED this restaurant........staff were very nice and the menu was indeed good and there was something most folks could choose from. Did I mention we fell in love with this place....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *I did love all the little touches around, like the little treasure chest that was filled with several varieties of sugars, but so cute. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*The menu changes regularly and they vary the types of additions to their basic sandwiches which we like.....I ordered the chicken sandwich minus onions and Tom ordered their Garlic burger......I was dreading the journey home to be honest......lol......and they both came on brioche buns and probably the best fries we have eaten for the longest time!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*We absolutely loved this meal and we almost cleared our plates, although I never usually eat the bun, but with it being a brioche bun I did eat the top half and it was delicious. We were so glad we had decided to come in here today, I knew we would come back here again on our next visit, it was just the nicest of places.
> 
> Our next stop was the Tea and Spice store that we adored so much and the smell when you walk in really does stir up strong memories of my grandma`s and her sisters kitchens that hadn`t been changed since they were built at the turn of the last century. Vey much Victorian kitchens with huge wooden units built into the walls and filled with anything you`d ever need in any kitchen. But, the scents of those rooms were very clear when I walked into this spice heaven. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*I am glad we picked up two of the Pirates Bite grinders....it is lovely and is indeed spicy enough for me! We picked up a selection of Caribbean spices and some hot smoked paprika too. But, a delight of a store, it is a chain as we have visited one on Long Island on one of our visits there, but it feels local and the products are very nice. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*You can walk around here for hours, no doubt. There are many little stores of the same ilk and all as friendly as the others. You definitely get that community feel of village life we love so much as everyone is so friendly and they make visitors welcome.
> 
> We headed back to the Olive Oil store and retrieved our purchases before heading to the car and head home. I had driven up, but as I`d had a glass of wine, it was Tom`s turn to drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parade coming up........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Mount Dora reminds me of Mystic, CT (also has various shops like the one you described) and the goblin market burgers looked AMAZING! Sorry about the car though that’s horrible! So happy you got a new one!


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> We can get it in the UK, but it`s a different mix and not as nice, I much prefer this version of the brand. But, down side is, they`re very heavy......I`m not thinking about suitcases at this point. Maybe I should have been.......



I think this may be foreshadowing as I don't know what ended up happening...I hope you didn't have an issue with the weight. When I came back from Florida recently, my bag was over weight, but thankfully they did not charge me.



schumigirl said:


> But we do love The Palm and if it wasn`t for that, we`d never be here at all.



I can't wait to try this place in Boston next time I get there to see my son. It looks so good in your TR's. Sorry the potatoes were disappointing!



schumigirl said:


> I`d forgotten how sweet and decadent the fried cheescake was,



I can't think of anything more decadent than fried cheesecake lol



schumigirl said:


> Our next stop was the Tea and Spice store



I find it funny that you go to a tea shop in Florida lol. I know it's about the spices lol but still amusing!


----------



## schumigirl

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> Mount Dora reminds me of Mystic, CT (also has various shops like the one you described) and the goblin market burgers looked AMAZING! Sorry about the car though that’s horrible! So happy you got a new one!



I can imagine it`ll be beautiful then, and yes Tom said the burger was very good. 

Oh it was worth taking the time to go to the airport to change it, we were so much happier with the new one.


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> I think this may be foreshadowing as I don't know what ended up happening...I hope you didn't have an issue with the weight. When I came back from Florida recently, my bag was over weight, but thankfully they did not charge me.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try this place in Boston next time I get there to see my son. It looks so good in your TR's. Sorry the potatoes were disappointing!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of anything more decadent than fried cheesecake lol
> 
> 
> 
> I find it funny that you go to a tea shop in Florida lol. I know it's about the spices lol but still amusing!



There may have been.......lol....glad you weren`t charged for your overweight bags.

I hope you enjoy it in Boston, they all seem to have a good standard all over, yes, no potatoes for us next time. 

Tea is the one thing we never buy in America....haven`t found a decent one yet......it is one thing we Brits do better than anyone, well we import it well......lol......

I`ve tried many American teas, cousins and aunts have tried us with some, but none have ever been nice enough. First time I tried Lipton`s I thought they had just given us pond water......lol......

You`re absolutely spot on, we go in there for the variety of different spice blends they have....that Pirate Bite one is gorgeous, full of flavours and spicy! 

That cheesecake was gorgeous, I just couldn`t finish it!!


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> I`ve tried many American teas, cousins and aunts have tried us with some, but none have ever been nice enough. First time I tried Lipton`s I thought they had just given us pond water......lol......



You've got that right!! I think we have some decent ones in Canada though lol..they probably come from England  I love the peppermint tea I picked up in 2019 at Fortnum & Mason...but then...it's so much fun to shop in there whatever you are looking for!


----------



## schumigirl

*We settled on what`s now known, a bit like Sheldon.....that`s my spot........gotta love Sheldon! *




*



*​



*
You do get a fabulous view here of the parade as it appears, the dancers as they sashay down the parade path....their glides look effortless and constantly smiling all the while engaging with the crowds who relish every wave or acknowledgement.....it`s a whole lot of fun from start to finish. 
*
*I could have sworn last 3 years they announced when the parade was about to start, giving us a slight countdown from about 10 minutes, but there was nothing tonight, it just appeared........*






































*And one of our favourite bunch of Universal characters......the Minions.......*

*Good to see it start to get dark very quickly, and once it starts it doesn`t take long till it`s completely dark and the parade does look better in complete darkness.*


















































*I love ticker tape and fake snow, so it always causes a glow when they start throwing that stuff out......*



































*Shrek, Donkey and the Dragon are classics in the Universal catalogue of characters....everybody loves that big old Scottish ogre and his noble steed........*




































*And the main man himself was soon on his way and he did get the most rousing of responses from the crowds awaiting the tree being lit up momentarily.....*
*
It was at this point the lady beside me yelled hey......

The group of folks we were standing with had got along nicely, we let a little one stand in front of us and we all moved out of each others way, there was a nice vibe. Then this youngish couple appeared just as Santa did and pushed to the front of the couple beside us.......er, no.....they just thought this was acceptable behaviour and were soon told it wasn`t and they left as fast as they appeared. 
*
*Now we were back to waving to Father Christmas, and the little girl was just adorable and so excited.*
















































*They did a countdown for the tree to be lit up, and along with the fake snow, the whole atmosphere was electric.....everyone was cheering and smiling and I fully admit to getting a little emotional at this point....as someone who loves Christmas, this is perfect for me. *
*
And right about now more than anything in the world, I wished Kyle was with us   *

























*The parade is always wonderful......completely wonderful. Universal have some amazing characters for it but I do wish they allowed the Scooby Doo gang in the parade too. Apparently it`s not possible, but, they are some of our favourites and would love to see them there.....Scooby would look cute in a santa hat. 

We waited till the crowd cleared a little before moving off and getting some pictures by the tree.......we were taking some very bad selfies when a man offered to take our picture and he did take a good few for us. It`s always nice when folks offer to do it. *













*This was where I`d gotten lazy and put the hoodie on as I got fed up carrying it, it was warm for sure, so much so it was off sooner rather than later. We were constantly amazed at the heat we experienced this trip, especially in the evenings which was lovely. *












*I love this picture below, and not just because the tree is basically purple. They did a good job changing it this year so the whole light system is random and changed regularly instead of the simpler lights they had previous years. It was impressive, but I do think most trees are gorgeous in this scale. *
























*The streets are starting to quiet down now, and aside from the guys with the street sweepers trying to clear the ticker tape, there weren`t many folks left at this point which is lovely to get a good glimpse of all the buildings and their decor without roaming crowds. *

































*More coming soon........*


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> You've got that right!! I think we have some decent ones in Canada though lol..they probably come from England  I love the peppermint tea I picked up in 2019 at Fortnum & Mason...but then...it's so much fun to shop in there whatever you are looking for!



We love F&M teas too!!! They are some of the nicest out there, and so many choices. Oh it`s at least 3 years since we went to visit London and went to Fortnums, and we prefer F&M to Harrods generally.

I recently decided I could drink peppermint tea...I`m not fond of mint flavoured anything, but a couple of my friends drink it and I did finally decide to try it, and it was ok. Good for the tummy too. I much prefer regular breakfast tea, lapsang souchong or Oolong types but with fruit teas, give me spiced ginger and I`m happy!

Now I`m wanting a cup of tea lol.....


----------



## kbelle8995

I love your trip reports.  I love the prop shop too.  We went in last time.  My sister has never been and we tried on hats.  We also dug through the costume jewelry.  Love that place so much.

 I have a pretty silver (Faux?) Brooch that I got there.  And love Christmas at Universal so pretty.


----------



## schumigirl

kbelle8995 said:


> I love your trip reports.  I love the prop shop too.  We went in last time.  My sister has never been and we tried on hats.  We also dug through the costume jewelry.  Love that place so much.
> 
> I have a pretty silver (Faux?) Brooch that I got there.  And love Christmas at Universal so pretty.



Thank you so much kbelle.....I appreciate that a lot. 

I am going to look next time for sure and will try to find a hat, it is a little treasure trove of delights. 

Yes Universal do Christmas wonderfully......


----------



## macraven

Dis Daily Updates
Thread of the Day
January 6 2022


----------



## PollyannaMom

Found this thread late, but have just caught up.  We are big Universal fans (especially the Harry Potter world) and love Mount Dora as well.  (We have family near there.)

Thank you for taking the time to share your photos!


----------



## schumigirl

*We wandered slowly round to the exit via one of the nicely decorated areas, the lights here are lovely too, and once the area clears of people you can get some very good people-less pictures. *



































*Honestly, with the lights and the empty streets this place is just lovely, we are conscious though of TM wanting to get home too, so we don`t hang around for too long after the parade, but we do love this feeling of space here. *
*
The stores are still open, but we had wandered round earlier and we did want a look in the new Universal store in Citywalk that we hadn`t actually gone into yet where Fossil used to be. *
























*Now I had tried the Dole Whip,* *I wouldn`t need to try it again, one was enough for me, it just wasn`t sweet enough for me, I much prefer the way Keisha described it......especially with the addition of rum!!! *












​*I would concur with that description being more palatable to me. *

*But Schwab`s is a lovely little place and we will go back again, but caramel ice cream for me......*

























*And of course the classic image from The Studios this time of year.....*













*Citywalk was a lot quieter than we expected, I think everyone was clearing out and restaurants didn`t look busy at all and we had worried we woudn`t get to eat in Citywalk tonight, but every restaurant we looked at had plenty of availability and we could have gotten a table in any of them. *













*The Universal store is very nice, they do stock almost anything you could want as gifts or for yourself. We didn`t buy anything at all and I didn`t think we`d go out of our way to specifically shop here. *
























*We weren`t really hungry for a full meal tonight, but we did want to eat in Vivo so we headed in there and although there were plenty of tables, we prefer to sit at the bar in here and there were some seats as one set of folks was just leaving, so we parked ourselves and ordered a bottle of prosecco while we decided if we did feel like food or not. 

Bar staff are a hoot in here.....always chatty although we did have one guy who poured the prosecco like it was water.......I thought that odd as usually you`d angle the glass, but one of the other guys told us he was on loan from Volcano bay and wasn`t used to pouring bubbly.......I`m glad it wasn`t an expensive champagne, but it was fine. And quite nice too. *
*
We got some bread too while we decided. 
*
*Usually I have the chicken piccata from here minus the pasta, and Tom has had various dishes and all have been lovely. We`re not the biggest Italian food fans and don`t really ever eat pasta, so we avoid those dishes and it`s just fine.*













*We opted to share between us the mussels and the Antipasto, and they were both lovely except for the gorgonzola cheese which was yukky.......not fans of anything blue when it comes to cheese.*
*
But, the rest of the food was nice enough....we did miss having our usual meal, but we couldn`t have eaten them. Although being honest, once we started eating, we did enjoy them. *

























*We ended up chatting to a lady who sat beside Tom, she was here on her own to care for her sisters kids while they went to a wedding and she was a lot of fun to chat to, so we ordered another bottle of wine, plain white this time which wasn`t the best wine we`ve ever had, but it was ok....and then we decided dessert was indeed needed. *














*I went for the Panna cotta and Tom ordered the Cannoli`s.......I`m not a fan of them, so he got them all to himself, but he did try mine and it was very nice. *























*We did have a good time chatting, but eventually, later than planned we left the bar and began to walk home, and it was a lovely walk and surprisingly we did pass a few folks on the way heading into Citywalk.
*











*These days were passing so quickly.......  *


----------



## schumigirl

PollyannaMom said:


> Found this thread late, but have just caught up.  We are big Universal fans (especially the Harry Potter world) and love Mount Dora as well.  (We have family near there.)
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to share your photos!



 along PollyannMom.......

I`m glad you found us.......

Isn`t Mount Dora just the most gorgeous place! There are so many places outside of the parks that are stunning, we do enjoy roaming round and finding them.

And of course Potter is hard to beat in theme park terms. 

I hope you enjoy the rest of the TR and glad to have you here.......


----------



## schumigirl

*MONDAY NOVEMBER 29TH*​*



We honestly couldn`t believe how quickly the time was passing. We had almost been here a week, but didn`t feel as if we had done anything except ride VC a million times......other than that we weren`t quite sure what we had done so far this trip. 

Today was going to be an odd one, we really didn`t plan to do much of anything, but it took all day doing nothing for some reason     .........and I was equally amazed when we uploaded the pictures, turns out we had taken nearly 6,500 of them......lots were duplicates we got rid of and maybe even a few dodgy ones, but even so we didn`t feel as if we had taken as many and today was probably the least we had ever taken. 

We got up early as usual and went to the lounge to listen to a woman complain her adult kids slept till half way through the morning......that would not happen with us. Thankfully Kyle has always been as early a riser as we have always been, he is almost regimented, but we`ve never had to deal with a kid that slept the day away, but this woman was becoming furious, so we extracated ourselves from the conversation and let her simmer furiously as she attacked her cereal with a serious amount of anger......oh dear. 
*
*So, we enjoyed a rather nice breakfast as usual and then headed off to walk to IOA, we were excited to get back on the VC today and walked slightly faster than we usually do, although it was a little cooler than September temps. The walk is beautiful and we thought we were walking fast......we were overtaken by several folks almost running to get to the parks......I`m keen, but draw the line at running. Not sure I even could to be honest. Never really understood joggers.....they always look so darn miserable! 

It was busy at the gate and for once we didn`t end up behind someone who was having issues with a ticket that had been printed on a huge sheet of paper or struggled to find the right persons bar code on one phone.........give me strength.....we always seem to end up behind someone like that.......but.....aha......today it was our turn to hold folks up.....and the lady behind us had the face of a bear with a smacked you know what and kept sighing and stamping one foot constantly.............which of course made me giggle for some reason.....*




*



*


​
*Tom barely has fingerprints, and this time it just wouldn`t register.....so of course they asked for his date of birth again, yep, this wasn`t even the first time, and the woman typed in the wrong DOB and had to come back to tell him he had given the wrong DOB......now, don`t know about you, but one thing we all know is our won DOB.....so he told her again, she sighed and this time came back and said he got it right this time. Well, I was furious.......but Tom being Tom said it was fine and let it go, but he had got it right the first time, she just hadn`t listened. Tom lets things go easier than I can, it just irritated me. 

But, I soon lost that irritation as we walked into the gorgeous POE......*
*
Christmas music and bright colours......beautiful place and as always a lot of folks are marching through without a glance around them.....can`t say I blame some of them though, they were here for the rides. I however could wander here for ages before considering heading into the parks...*














*I honestly can`t remember how many years we had visited before I noticed the cat sounds coming from the balcony above......but they are going constantly and there are several little areas in POE where if you stand underneath and listen, you hear voices and sounds from people.......fits in well with the theme, but quite cool.*




































*We didn`t plan to hang around with anything else this morning, it was all about the VC, so we headed straight for it and planned to ride it till we just couldn`t do it anymore....which with me could be anything. I oocasionally get dizzy spells, mainly from an inner ear issue, but it hadn`t bothered me for a long time, however sometimes with rides like FJ I can only do it once or twice, Simpsons I cannot do at all but coasters for some reason I can do multiple times.... *

*So, that was the plan today........*














*I think the wait time showed 25 minutes when we first walked up, we were on in less than 15 minutes and it was the same every ride, except one when it took us 6 minutes from start till we sat on the ride. *













*This was phenomenal!!! 

Again we must have ridden at least 10 times.......and no adverse effects......until there was........my brain was telling me enough, but not a bad run. We got the back row almost every ride except one when we were in row 3 which was good too, but nothing beats the back row and front. 

I tried to take more notice of things around the ride like where the raptors are and I did notice them for sure more and more as we rode. I love everything about this ride, there is nothing I don`t love...but the part where it acclerates before climbing the top hat part is one of the best.....as well as being upside down and completely out of your seat many, many times......it is the best!!
*
*Reluctantly we headed out, and I needed a little sugar, so we headed into a busier than usual 3B`s and shared a pumpkin fizz. Butterbeer is not a drink we enjoy in any form, although I do like the fudge and ice cream!*


























*I loved the white of the snowy roofs against the bluest of skies on days like this, it is stunningly beautiful and every time we wander through either place I thank my lucky stars JK Rowling helped create this....the woman is a genius. *














*It was lunchtime now and we headed out of the parks to go home to get changed as we were heading offsite for lunch today, but we got a few snaps before we left.....*




































*We knew there were new characters being introduced to POE including the Mayor and finally they had arrived later last year and a good addition they were too, particularly the Mayor. We made sure we went to GS to say how much we had enjoyed the interactions as they are more likely to be kept if folks let it be known how much they liked the characters.*













*This was his little buddy who could have been directly from an Abbott and Costello movie, he was humourous though.*
























*We walked home and got changed to go for lunch, I was starving by now and we were going to Toojays which is only a 10 minute drive away from the hotel off of Sand Lake Road.*

*This is somewhere we like to eat every visit, it is so nice and just homely with some very nice food. We tend to go for more lighter lunch options but they do meals that look beautiful but just maybe too large for lunch.*














*They have a bakery as you go in and a meat selection too, and everything we have had have all been gorgeous. After eating the Rugelach here, I got one of my friends who is Jewish to teach me how to make them properly, I had tried and they hadn`t been brilliant, but she kept me right and now they turn out lovely. *

*But, they don`t beat these......anything we have had has been gorgeous, especially the coconut cake!!! Lordy it is good. *

























*Being honest, there are a lot of older people eat here and weirdly there were two older couples we had remembered from previous visits sitting eating, maybe a Friday thing for them, but it was just odd. He looked just like Walter Matthau and she looked amazingly like Sophia from the Golden Girls. 

But, it is friendly and the owners must have been in their 80`s and still come in every day and they are very nice people. *

*Strawberry lemonade is our drink of choice here and you can try to finish one before the refill you.....you can`t, they are sharp as tacks at topping you up which we like. Well I do, Tom tends to only have one drink as it`s enough for him. *













*I had my usual shrimp salad but forgot to ask for it just as a salad, and it came with a brioche bum, which I ate a little of, Tom went for pastrami and we shared sweet potato fries which were a little disappointing, but the sandwiches were lovely. *

*I love their coleslaw here too.*
























*Popped very quickly to the Florida Mall, not our usual Mall but I wanted to get some clothes and stuff from a store there.......and I did manage to stock up on a load as they were offering 50% off and an extra 10% at the till....last day of Black Friday deals......couldn`t resist especially the ahem, underwear selections!!! *














*The rest of the day passed as a blur as we headed off to one of the folks we had known for a while`s home and passed some time there before coming back home and spending an hour in the lounge before heading out to meet another friend for a quick coffee. *

*Tonight we were meeting someone else in the Ale House, so we went down hoping to get a car to take us, but again, nothing was available.....so the lovely young Avery again took us after checking it was fine with his boss, so we were extremely grateful to him. 

In the end it was just us as our friends couldn`t make it, she had been called back to work, she doesn`t work for Loews anymore and is out the hospitality industry altogether, so that was disappointing but we`d make sure we see them next time. *

*We got a booth as every seat was taken at the bar, but we do like a booth and there was a lot of noisy folks up there tonight.......so we ordered a bottle of wine and said we`d both have the ribs as that was there special tonight.....a full rack is a lot, but even so we still ordered the deep fried jalapenos with honey mustard as a dip......hadn`t tried them before, but hoped they were extra spicy. *














*The jalapenos were not nearly as hot and spicy as they should have been, but were nice and a nice addition to the ribs as a sharing plate. *














*The ribs were perfectly cooked and had plenty of sauce on them.......my goodness that is a large portion, but we managed somehow with me only leaving a few fries and maybe a quarter of the jalapenos were uneaten. 

This place on Kirkman is a lot of fun....food is good and staff are lovely and their is a good atmosphere every time you come in, even in a booth as opposed to sitting at the bar, either works for us. *













*We were full to bursting and absolutely had no room for dessert......but we did sit a while longer and just enjoy being there as we do like it a lot and then when we leave we always ask if they`ll kindly call us a cab and they always do. *
*
So we went up to the desk and it was a very young girl there and we asked her if she could call us a cab.......I swear she looked at us like we had crawled out of the preverbial crypt........A cab??? Er, yes was my response.......she looked at her phone as if it was going to solve this ancient mystery for her, then she actually said.....I have no idea how to call a cab do you mean a Lyft or Uber???

I burst out laughing at this point as an older woman appeared and said to her, you don`t know how to call a cab.......she said she would do it, but at that point the girl who had been fiddling with the work phone said it`ll be here in 7 minutes.......wait, what........she had organised a Lyft. 

Knowing little of these except they are usually prepaid I asked her how did we pay...she said oh we`ll take care of it.......er no again......so we gave her the tip and cost of the cab as she had arranged it for us after all. She looked surprised and said there was no need, but we insisted and she did take it. She said most didn`t pay, but we don`t like that.....same with folks who try to shaft their way out of tipping correctly .....do not like that one bit. 

But, we thanked her again and saw a man who looked like the manager....I wondered from the description I had listened to from a friend of ours who had experiences here recently if this was the same guy they had dealt with......turns out this guy was new so it wasn`t him I was glad to say, but I told him I was impressed with the young lady who had helped us.....even though she made us feel as if we were mummified relics from a bygone age before technology!!! 

The car was outside when she said it would be, and very nice it was too.....a brand new Lexus which was comfortable and he was the most polite and friendly of young men, so we were happy with the way it had turned out. 

We didn`t feel like a last drink in the bar, so we headed up to bed and marvelled at how fast the day had gone and had we really done anything at all.......this trip was disappearing faster than a flash and we hadn`t done nearly half the things we had planned to.

But, it was still amazing being here. 
*


----------



## disneyseniors

Carole:  I love how you two find other things to do outside of Universal. 
I confess that once we are there, we stay and don't wander.
My husband hates to drive in Florida, so if we do venture off we use a cab, yes, a CAB, just like you!  So you are not alone on using cabs, LOL.  But we mostly stay put and haven't seen or experienced half the things you have!  We'll have to remedy that. 

I had to laugh at your comment about joggers.  I always say the same thing, and I know that I can't do it.  We have people (young people) who actually jog when it is minus zero!!!  Can't imagine it as they are breathing in freezing air!
Today it is -24 with wind chill at about -40   Brr.  Wish I was in Florida now


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> Carole:  I love how you two find other things to do outside of Universal.
> I confess that once we are there, we stay and don't wander.
> My husband hates to drive in Florida, so if we do venture off we use a cab, yes, a CAB, just like you!  So you are not alone on using cabs, LOL.  But we mostly stay put and haven't seen or experienced half the things you have!  We'll have to remedy that.
> 
> I had to laugh at your comment about joggers.  I always say the same thing, and I know that I can't do it.  We have people (young people) who actually jog when it is minus zero!!!  Can't imagine it as they are breathing in freezing air!
> Today it is -24 with wind chill at about -40   Brr.  Wish I was in Florida now



Oh thank you, we do love to roam and try new places, which we didn`t roam as much this time as it just felt as if we had only arrived when we were leaving and that`s the first time that has happened.....but we did put focus on seeing folks we wanted to over doing things.

Thing is, it`s so tempting to just stay put as you described, everything is there for you to do and I can`t say I blame you, but yes, maybe next time you will get around a little.......I thoroughly recommend it. And yes, what is wrong with cabs anymore......lol......

I cannot imagine walking in those temps never mind jog!!! It`s crazy, and you have seriously cold temps that I often wonder how anyone can go outside ever.....yes, I can imagine you wish you were in Florida.....wouldn`t it be lovely.


----------



## angryduck71

I had a crazy week and got behind here. Will comment more in a bit, but had to give you Scooby in a Santa hat from Davy’s tree (since he is sadly not in the parade):


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I had a crazy week and got behind here. Will comment more in a bit, but had to give you Scooby in a Santa hat from Davy’s tree (since he is sadly not in the parade):
> 
> View attachment 636905



That is cute Alice......we only have a couple of Scooby Christmas decorations and they are quite small. 

Plenty of Grinch decorations in both Universal Christmas stores, but none of Scooby and co.


----------



## schumigirl

*TUESDAY NOVEMBER 30TH*
*
*​*
Another beautiful day lay ahead for us.....we were being completely spoiled with this stunning weather and we appreciated every moment of it. 

Yesterday we had decided to go to St Augustine today, one of our most favourite places in Florida. Gorgeous place and anyone who says America has no history should visit here, there is history aplenty to keep anyone busy who is interested in the history of the USA.

It was last minute really as most of our plans are, but we still contacted Jaxdad to see if he could meet us as we had said we would let him know if we were going to be visiting the next day. It had been two years since we had last met him and did look forward to saying hello again, but unfortunately he couldn`t change his plans at such short notice to meet up which was a shame. But, we would have hated if we hadn`t contacted him and he could have made it, we`d have been so disappointed. But, we would hopefully meet in May when we have much more time and can plan a day that suits us both. 

So, we were up early as usual and enjoyed our breakfast before getting into the car for our roughly two hour drive it woud take to get there and we were looking forward to seeing the new areas of the I-4 that they had seemingly been working on for so many years and to see if it had made a difference. 

Well it`s just as busy as ever and maybe folks that travel beside Orlando itself may think it`s better, but we were still travelling at around 10mph for a lot of that area. It does look impressive though.
*
*This white elephant always impresses me as I believe it still lays more or less empty after being built several years ago, but they have built some new buildings around it which is good to see. Although I believe this one is a parking garage! Not very exciting.*













*It is mostly a dull journey with long endless roads but we do pass this huge expanse of water which a friend who lives close told us it was Lake Monroe and part of the St John`s River. First time I saw it I got my bearings wrong and thought, heck that sea is close!! Obviously not so far inland.......but it is very pretty.*














*There are some very, er, unique places along the way and some stores that sell a weird mix of objects.....this one below I was trying to capture a full size Stormtrooper with a Father Christmas outfit complete with hat with jingle bells on!! Odd to say the least beside the other statues you could buy.*














*I`m sure this place could have some of the best BBQ around, but without a recommendation from someone I knew well, not somewhere we`d stop.*













*That bus stop and telegraph pole annoyed me every time.........wrong place to put them in front of their main sign on the way in.*














*We know this place so well, but we are a bit lazy and park in a little car park that does rip of anyone who parks there......but it`s convenient for us so we don`t bother looking anywhere else.*

*Someone is happy with the newer car.......*














*Directly opposite the car park is the Governor`s House which is now partly museum, although we`ve never gone inside, but it is a very lovely building although most of the buildings here are beautiful.*














*I will say, the first time we visited St Augustine, we were struck by a few homeless people around on the main tourist street. There were only one or two, but this time we noticed a lot more are living on the main St George St and there`s no doubt they are homeless. However, apart from tearing at your heartstrings seeing anyone live like that, they are not threatening in any way and don`t actively beg from folks passing, but it`s not nice to see, especially in such a beautiful area.*














*I can recommend the Pizza from Pizza Time, they claim to be 2nd best in America, well, I`m not sure about that claim, but they are gorgeous from here.......we had enjoyed some pizza from here a couple of times and for us they are among the best we had tasted outside of NYC, where we don`t doubt we had tasted the best pizza ever!! *













*Although it wasn`t quite lunchtime yet, we had planned to eat in this place, The Prohibition KItchen where we had met Jaxdad last time, but of course....they were closed on Tuesday`s! Typical. *
*
I was just glad to see they hadn`t completely closed as we noticed there were a few places here that hadn`t reopened through the pandemic. 
*
*Now we knew where we were having lunch! *














*There are so many little nooks and crannies around this street, you can wander in and out with little places that are full of treasure trove stores, and some that are a little odd including a SteamPunk store which I never quite got to be honest......how they stay in business I`ll never know though as they always seem to be empty. *





































*This gorgeous little park is one of the areas blighted by some homeless folks laying outside the entrances, it was a shame as we saw some folks think twice about going in because of them.*














*This building below was always a vibrant eatery on every other visit we had enjoyed, but there was a sign up saying they had closed up for good which is such a shame. We had never eaten in there but it did look good and very popular. *

*We did at this point share a cup of ice cream, but we didn`t get a picture as it was demolished very quickly.....and very nice it was too. But, it filled a hole till lunchtime as we didn`t want to eat too much.*


























































*I missed this picture being taken as I was apparently chatting to someone who had spoken to me, I can`t quite remember but I must have been......but.....I`d surely have noticed the Dole Whip being served the right way......unlike the one I hadn`t really enjoyed from Schwab`s, but I missed it and will make sure I have one next visit for sure......if i had known it was here we wouldn`t have eaten the earlier ice cream.*















*There are so many gorgeous buildings here and they have kept the Spanish theme beautifully throughout for the most part, and even if you wander off the main street and go behind them you find there are even more lovely areas to see. We didn`t wander as far as we did the last visit, but even off St George St we found a little area we hadn`t seen before.*














*The waterwheel is part of the building that serves very nice food by all accounts.....but not somewhere we`d be trying today. But, there are so many little areas that are cute and I can imagine they`d be very busy peak season or even in the evenings this time of year. *

*It was certainly much quieter than we had experienced on previous visits.*













*We wandered along to the fort area and spent some time just looking around before heading back towards the area we would be having lunch.
*













*It is so beautiful and so warm today again, we could have wandered round for much longer, but I was getting hungry now, as is usual!!! Which is why we shared the ice cream not so long ago......it wouldn`t be the first time I had been "hangry" and Tom avoids it happening at all costs.........*

*Yes, I have had to utter these words on more than one occasion in the past.........glad he is so forgiving........ *













*The bridge had been up to let several boats through that had very large masts, and it is intersting watching it for a little time, but the whole water area is gorgeous and it was so lovely just strolling along and taking in the sights, sounds and the very clean and fresh aroma that was around us. *

























*I would like to have been here at night to see all the lights they have on their display around the whole town, but we weren`t going to be staying for that, however you could see even during the day it would be spectacular. Every house and building had made a massive effort....maybe next time we`d come at night to see it. 
*












*Now, we really did need to go get some food.....and the place we were going was right across the road from us. *


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

One of these days I will visit St. Augustine-looks beautiful!


----------



## keishashadow

Your pictures of the park decorations are so crisp & clear!  Same with ST Augustine. 


schumigirl said:


> but she did say everyone was the same but Brits were getting a worse deal in general which isn`t a surprise.


Shamefully, another twist to the occasional stick it to the tourists gambit.   


schumigirl said:


> And right about now more than anything in the world, I wished Kyle was with us


have the same sort of bittersweet thots/memories when traveling.  


schumigirl said:


> I much prefer the way Keisha described it......especially with the addition of rum!!!


Lol, just not spiced, doesn’t meld well


schumigirl said:


> We opted to share between us the mussels and the Antipasto


Never dined there, as quite picky when it comes to Italian cuisine.  Are the mussels served in tomato sauce?


----------



## schumigirl

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> One of these days I will visit St. Augustine-looks beautiful!



It is a stunning place, so beautiful and so many places to visit when you are there. There are distilleries and wax museums and the oldest school in America for starters.....I think we could easily spend a week there and not get bored, and that`s before we visit their beaches. 

Gorgeous place.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Your pictures of the park decorations are so crisp & clear!  Same with ST Augustine.
> 
> Shamefully, another twist to the occasional stick it to the tourists gambit.
> 
> have the same sort of bittersweet thots/memories when traveling.
> 
> Lol, just not spiced, doesn’t meld well
> 
> Never dined there, as quite picky when it comes to Italian cuisine.  Are the mussels served in tomato sauce?



I did like his pictures this trip, he does a good job! 

Yes, not looking forward to start searching for May`s prices, never mind a month in September......eek!!! 

No, I agree spiced rum has limited talents outside cocktails.....one of my brothers loves it straight.....never got the appeal myself, although we always seem to have a bottle around.

The mussels were in a tomato sauce, I prefer a cream and garlic sauce to be honest, but they were very nicely cooked. 

To be honest, most places in America we have been disappointed in any attempt at Italian food.....one of the reasons we hated Bice/Mamma Della`s at PB as it tasted like Olive Garden processed Italian, not authentic at all. I`m not the biggest Italian food fan in the first place, but Vivo is just ok. 

Tom has had the thick pork chop which was lovely, but not what you would call Italian.......I do like their chicken piccata, but again, there are nicer alternatives in places like the Cheesecake Factory.  We like it, but not somewhere I`d recommend for Italian food fans. 

Yes, adults or not, we do still miss them don`t we, don`t mind admitting to that feeling .....


----------



## angryduck71

I finally caught up!

So much I want to comment on... let's see if I can remember.  

First, that young boy who took your picture by the Christmas tree did a fabulous job.  Yay kid!
Second, Tom's smile.  <3
Third, you look FABULOUS and I especially love the last dress you posted.  So cute!
Fourth, when the heck will Kyle finally get to ride the greatest coaster ever?  (Ok, those are your words -- and many others -- I still remember wanting to hurl.)
Fifth, that young lady posing.... BAWAHAHAHAHAHA.  

Love this report.  LOVE IT!!! <3


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> I finally caught up!
> 
> So much I want to comment on... let's see if I can remember.
> 
> First, that young boy who took your picture by the Christmas tree did a fabulous job.  Yay kid!
> Second, Tom's smile.  <3
> Third, you look FABULOUS and I especially love the last dress you posted.  So cute!
> Fourth, when the heck will Kyle finally get to ride the greatest coaster ever?  (Ok, those are your words -- and many others -- I still remember wanting to hurl.)
> Fifth, that young lady posing.... BAWAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> Love this report.  LOVE IT!!! <3



The white dress?? And thank you for the compliment......I appreciate that!

I think Kyle will come with us next Christmas trip....he has a lot going on this year and has some lovely vacations already sorted, but he has a lot of vacation time so I think he`ll come back with us then, especially if I ask nicely lol. 

One of my best friends is over the moon as her 31 year old son is going with them to Orlando in April, first he`s been for a few years......I think it`s wonderful when adult kids still want to spend time on vacations with us.  The USA is the only place apparently it`s acceptable to still travel with parents at any age........heck I loved my trips when I took my mum to NY. 

Oh the poser girl was hilarious!!! Not at the time though, ever felt so uncomfortable you just want to disappear!!! 

Glad you`re enjoying this one too.......


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

I fell so far behind but I’m now all caught up and I am loving your report. Your photos are fabulous. I love that you venture outside the parks to other places. I’m crossing my fingers you get all you’ve bought home . I love how you have captured the feel of the parade and if I ever get to Universal at Christmas I will be searching out that spot to stand in. Sad that so many more people are homeless ( it seems the same the world over) and that so many businesses have closed. Hoping 2022 brings better times for all.
Looking forward to the next installment of your trip


----------



## schumigirl

luvpoohandcompany said:


> I fell so far behind but I’m now all caught up and I am loving your report. Your photos are fabulous. I love that you venture outside the parks to other places. I’m crossing my fingers you get all you’ve bought home . I love how you have captured the feel of the parade and if I ever get to Universal at Christmas I will be searching out that spot to stand in. Sad that so many more people are homeless ( it seems the same the world over) and that so many businesses have closed. Hoping 2022 brings better times for all.
> Looking forward to the next installment of your trip



Glad you`re all caught up! 

Happy you like the pictures, as always I take very little credit as Tom takes most of them and he does such a good job thankfully. 

For me, that`s the best position for seeing everything in the parade and you get to be right beside the tree for pictures afterwards. 

Yes, homelessness is a massive issue everywhere, not sure there is an easy answer. 

More coming soon.........


----------



## schumigirl

​



*Yes, I had reached that point of being hungry now.....

Harry`s Seafood Bar was somewhere we had eaten before and we had really enjoyed it, so when the Prohibition place was closed, this was our immediate choice instead. *

*You can eat outside here, but we much prefer indoor eating, pandemic or not, we just prefer it, usually it`s just too hot for us outside to be sitting.

You are immediately welcomed and asked the usual indoor/outdoor and we are taken to the little room at the front where we had eaten before.*














*It is a very cosy little room with maybe 5 tables so it doesn`t feel cramped in any way and you were never too close to other diners before either. We do like it here and we had a lovely waitress who reminded us of bernadette from Big Bang Theory, she was adorable. *















*Being right beside the window was lovely, as you do get a nice view of the waterway over the other side of the road, and having the sun stream in on us was just nice. 

The do have a lovely menu, predominantly seafood, and although we didn`t want anything too heavy we were going to choose from the main meals rather than sandwiches as they were huge. *












​
*Bad lighting for mine with the light behind me.....*













*We both got pink lemonades and I ordered the blackened mahi mahi with a blue crab crust and it came with a lemon cream sauce which was completely and utterly delicious. 

Tom`s dish, which we weirdly don`t have a picture of was blackened redfish with  the same crust but a different sauce as he isn`t keen on lemon flavoured dishes.*














*They were a real treat and we barely touched the fries to be honest as the fish was so delicious, but what we had was beautiful. 

We didn`t want dessert so we paid and headed back out into the beautiful sunshine, although it was odd not seeing everything green and lush as it usually is, but it was almost December and grass does go brown this time of year. We did look forward to coming back in May when everything would be back to being green and prettier again. *

























*We headed down for a wander round the outdoor area of the Lightner Museum and passed the Casa Monica hotel, which if we ever stay overnight, we will be staying here. We know several folks who have and all have raved about how lovely it is. *














*The Lightner museum is nother stunning building and not a bad place to have City Hall offices too which seems a bit odd to have dull offices in such a gorgeous building, might be nice for outdoor lunches though........*

*It used to be the Alcazar Hotel till 1947 when the owner Otto Lightner gave the building to the City although it didn`t become City Hall offices till the early 1970`s, they jsut had so much free space in there so it made sense. 

Talking to one of the security officers he said they were now looking to relocate City Hall, or seeing if it was financially feasable to do so. Interesting thoughts as to where they could go. *

*The Museum doesn`t depend so much on City support as it used to as they revamped areas and rent it out for weddings and corporate events, so it could stand on it`s own. Very beautiful buildings. *

























*But, not as stunning as Flagler College over the other side of the street......*

























*It genuinely is one of the most stunning buildings we had seen here, and again, we didn`t explore so much today, there are a lot of areas to see in there and could pass a few hours easily. *














*We didn`t spend a whole lot longer there today, so we headed back to Orlando and managed to take a wrong turn even with GPS! Or rather missed our turn to Orlando.....still not sure how we managed it.......so, a 7 mile detour wasn`t too much trouble. 

The drive home was a lot faster than going up, until we got the Orlando City area....and my goodness there are some terrible drivers out there.......like, really bad drivers who have no idea of distances and any kind of idea there are other folks on the road with them........we love driving in the USA but other drivers can ruin that experience for sure. 

Back home and we did feel we wanted a little down time, but we had received an email and it had been on the news channels in the UK that on going home we needed to have an Antigen test within 2 days of landing......that was fine, we had them all ordered before we left as we needed the code to add to our Passenger Locator Info.......we were pleased it had been so easy to do that. 

The tests would be on posted to us on the day we arrived home and then all we had to do was do them and send them off....easy peasy. *

*Now, it had changed.......we now needed the more expensive PCR tests and had to isolate  when we got back.......wonderful. 

I looked on the website of the company we had used and they had a notice saying they were working on upgrades and would be in touch and today they had updated it so we could change the tests and pay the difference which was around $80 more and we were sorted. 

That was easy to be honest, just annoying they changed the rules so quickly, it was just stressful worrying it had all been done correctly. We didn`t know then, more changes would be announced! 

The frustrating thing is, the free tests we get from the NHS are fine for every day use, but miraculously for travel.....they`re not good enough, so you have to pay these firms who are all offering them. And of course there`s nothing cynical about that money maker going on.......*












*Tom had a quick snooze once I was done on the ipad, so I headed up to the lounge where he did join me after not too long. 

I was having wine but as Tom was driving to go out for dinner, he was on coffee or sprite. 

The lounge was nice tonight, and we finally were introduced to the 3rd new supervisor we hadn`t met yet......I always laugh when someone says, oh I`ve heard so much about you two......lol......she said it was in a good way of course.......

We also had an issue with our room heating today so while we were up here they were fixing it, one of the guys we do keep in touch with out with our trips Samuel, came up to say he had set us aside a room in case they couldn`t fix the heating, but as it turns out they did manage to fix it, so no need to move. And it was always nice to see Samuel too. 

SCSabresfan, Todd came over to say hello again too. We had met briefly a few years ago, can`t quite remember when, but he was back again with his wife Candice, so it was lovely to have a meet up again in the lounge with them, and they were here for a few days yet as I think last time they were just leaving when they said hello. 

And it is always nice to meet someone you know from online and have chatted with, well, there are exceptions of course, but Todd and Candice were very nice and we hoped we`d chat some more before they left. 

Tonight we were going to Longhorn over in LBV for dinner, last time we had gone Kyle was with us and they had 3 attempts to cook Tom`s steak properly, but usually they were very good so we wanted to go back to this one again. I tell everyone and their grandma who will listen to avoid like the plague the Longhorn on I Drive....it is dreadful. But, we like this one in LBV. 

We get seated immediately and we are glad we came back here tonight. 

I order their special cocktail that is served in a similar glass to the Lobsterita at Red Lobster......it`s a strawberry margarita, long pour.......Tom has lemonade.......he doesn`t mind not drinking at all when we go out for dinner, thank goodness.......and it is very nice I have to say. *

*Dinner is an easy choice here........*











*As always we try to not eat too much of the bread they offer you at the beginning......it is very nice but so filling. *













*I opt for the salad and go for caesar tonight as a change...*
























*Flo`s filet is always my choice of steak here, and tonight I opt for baked sweet potato which everyone thinks is odd as I detest regular baked potatoes......not sure why, I just never liked them. But, sweet potatoes, I eat anyway they come......and with the brown sugar, butter and cinammon.......lush!! *













*Tom has the T-Bone which is larger than it looks, and he opted for a second side of mac n cheese instead of a salad.......*























*Both steaks were cooked beautifully as requested and taste so nice, yes, we were glad we came back here tonight.

No dessert from here....usually we all share the Chocolate Stampede......I eat some of the ice cream and they share the chocolate cakes, but it`s too much for just us and we fancy dessert elsewhere tonight. 

Headed back to the car and headed home where we had been lucky in the parking lot and more or less got the same space every time right beside the barriers. It can be a slightly longer walk if you are down the far side of the lot. And still so warm, as we walked up we saw there were clear skies everywhere and mentioned again how much Kyle would love these skies for stargazing. Very beautiful. 

Tonight we walked straight over to Strong Water Bar........we were looking forward to a cocktail and dessert and some good chatter. 

We got a table tonight and one of the staff Britney was on a night off came over and sat with us for a while. She is so lovely and we`ve known her a few years now too. There was a surprise birthday party over in Orchids for one of the team, so they were meeting here first before wandering over. It was lovely being able to sit and chat as she wasn`t working and then a few ex members of staff were there too....Mike who used to be the supervisor and one of the bar staff Josiah came over to say a big hello....it was lovely seeing them tonight, so we managed a good catch up with them too. *

*They did invite us to come over, but we didn`t like to as it was all staff, I`m sure it would have been fine, but we thanked them and said to wish the birthday boy a very happy birthday. *













*Tonight for dessert we had the coconut flan. Usually anything with the word flan puts me right off, but this was delicious, I was glad we got one each instead of sharing!! *














*Fernando and Chef Carlos all came out to chat which is always lovely to see them and we seemed to chat the night away, but again, before too long we were yawning and decided to head back home.....and again, I wished we were staying here instead of having to face the long 10 minute walk home.....it`s really not that bad and very quick, but it`s the thought when you`re tired. *

*And we were tired......so much so I almost fell asleep brushing my teeth!! That`s being too tired.........*


----------



## disneyseniors

We also love St. Augustine.  We visited Florida when we first got married in the late 60's early 70's.  It was before kids, so just the two of us honeymooners, LOL.
We drove the entire East Coast to Miami.  Our favorite stop was St. Augustine.  We loved the vibe there; it was so beautiful.  We visited the fort too.  I think the very first Sea World was close to there, right on the ocean, and we visited that too.  
This was Before WDW!  The Florida area was undeveloped and wild in places.  We visited Silver Springs and rode their glass bottom boats and saw huge fish in the River.  Mostly we wandered around and stopped where we wanted.  We ended up in Miami, but immediately left.  We were casually dressed and anywhere we ate people were dressed up wearing their furs in. the. summer!!!!  
We crossed over to the Atlantic side in a wild rural area under Lake Okeechobee.  We went back home to Ohio after coming up the Gulf side.  We prefer to this day the Atlantic side.
I am so glad we got to see Florida without WDW, Uni, Sea World, and all the other tourist attractions that are there now.  Don't get me wrong, I love those places, but it was great to see an undeveloped Florida.  And yes, I am that old, LOL


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> We also love St. Augustine.  We visited Florida when we first got married in the late 60's early 70's.  It was before kids, so just the two of us honeymooners, LOL.
> We drove the entire East Coast to Miami.  Our favorite stop was St. Augustine.  We loved the vibe there; it was so beautiful.  We visited the fort too.  I think the very first Sea World was close to there, right on the ocean, and we visited that too.
> This was Before WDW!  The Florida area was undeveloped and wild in places.  We visited Silver Springs and rode their glass bottom boats and saw huge fish in the River.  Mostly we wandered around and stopped where we wanted.  We ended up in Miami, but immediately left.  We were casually dressed and anywhere we ate people were dressed up wearing their furs in. the. summer!!!!
> We crossed over to the Atlantic side in a wild rural area under Lake Okeechobee.  We went back home to Ohio after coming up the Gulf side.  We prefer to this day the Atlantic side.
> I am so glad we got to see Florida without WDW, Uni, Sea World, and all the other tourist attractions that are there now.  Don't get me wrong, I love those places, but it was great to see an undeveloped Florida.  And yes, I am that old, LOL



Wow....that must have been quite something to see back then. And what a tour you took!! How long did it take you? That sounds like one heck of a journey and to do all those things before tourism as it is known today really took off, must have been wonderful.

Goodness it does sound amazing and I can visualise what it must have been like in places like Miami which was certainly purported to be a glamorous city and in the 40`s to the 60`s going by movies I can imagine the fur coat glamour that was around. I love seeing the dinner dance clubs that were around then, I think I would have enjoyed that lifestyle back then........not sure about fur coats in the summer though......lol

Tom went to Miami in the very early 1980`s, Epcot was still being built, so it was only MK to visit then and he remembers miles of nothing much around when they went up to Orlando. Sadly the days before we took pictures of absolutely everything, but must have been fascinating to see.

We do like the Atlantic side too, the beaches are just as nice as the Gulf side and can be just as calm. We`ve visited New Smyrna Beach several times and have seen it as calm as any Gulf beach, beautiful.

But, yes, St Augustine is gorgeous....another one of these places we keep saying we`ll go and spend a couple of days there, but just never get around to it, especially as it is so easy to get to and back home in a day. It`s certainly somewhere we love to visit every trip if possible.


----------



## SCSabresfan

It was nice catching up with you and Tom again. I can't remember if it was our May 2019 or December 2019 trip when we ran into you in the club lounge for the first time. We would have enjoyed talking with you more but the timing never worked out. Either we were just running in for a quick bite to eat or you were already in the middle of a conversation with others. I am sure our paths will cross again. We always seem to be there at the same time it seems.


----------



## schumigirl

*WEDNESDAY DECEMBER 1ST*​


*Well, we couldn`t quite believe it was December today. This trip although we didn`t see it at the time, was flying past and we hadn`t done half the things we had planned to......maybe a good thing as we were missing a lot of shopping we had discussed.......yes, in hindsight, that was a good thing! *

*But, we went to bed every night commenting on how wonderful it was just being there and woke every morning looking forward to whatever the day would bring. And today was one we had been looking forward to for a long time........although it did mean for the first time in many, many years......we would enter Disney Hotel Property.........*












​*Yep, and it took a special couple for that to happen.......but that`s later in the day, first we were planning to head to IOA for some VC and Hagrids if the line wasn`t too long for that and then mooch around and see what else we fancied doing......*
*
So, up for breakfast and we had a good chat with Allison who was now one of the Supervisors and breakfast was as always quite simple with maybe the addition of a doughnut.....and it was now large doughnuts they had on offer......jelly filled ones too that I discovered I do actually quite like!! Who knew.......

I also have to say this particular day is a complete picture fest.......we took more pictures today than any other day!! 

I sometimes, only very occasionally speak before I think (I know hard to believe  ) and it has gotten me into trouble at times,  but you know when you just can`t help yourself.......thankfully the couple saw the funny side...

We got into the elevator and there was a youngish couple got in the floor below us.....and I don`t exaggerate, they were wearing head to foot Disney clothes. 

I couldn`t stop myself......after a silence of a second or two....I said Did you get lost??? Then there was a silence as they processed my comment......and then burst out laughing as they acknowledged their outfit and realised the humour (well I thought it was funny) and did see the funny side of what was almost like a juxtaposition of the surroundings......Tom did tell them as they wandered off the TM would love them on the rides.......lol........and they would have some fun!!

We decided to walk this morning, but the pool was locked up as it didn`t open till 9am, so we wandered round as if we were going to the boat dock and turned right, we were glad as the line was a mile long! We`re happy to walk so we set off on the path not noticing a couple behind us.....we didn`t get very far when the woman yelled at us....the boats are back that way you`re going the wrong way.....I guess we don`t look like folks that walk a lot!!! I told her this was the walking path and kept going and it is a lovely walk, especially on a day like today where it was perfect....and getting even warmer every day that passed now which we were exceptionally happy about. 

This is about half way to the security entrance from the hotel, roughly anyway, I never measured it for those like like accuracy......but it`s a beautiful spot regardless, and it was gorgeous this morning to be walking to the parks. 
*













*Looking down to the entrance it looked busy, but here it wasn`t so bad, it looked almost deserted, and I always forget to take a picture of the Lighthouse that is so synonymous with IOA, but we got one today.*

*We did see a woman at this point do something strange, but we never payed that much attention, as well, folks are there to have fun and she did look like she was having fun! *














*It never takes too long to get through the gates, and today was no different, although Tom`s fingerprints were accepted for once which was nice.*
*
Everything is themed here as if you are taking a journey to some faraway place you`ll never reach of course, but the attention to detail is remarkable with mentions of other lands in IOA including Jurassic Park. And so many hidden details that I never tire of finding.*















*We were popping into GS this morning as we had some names we wanted to mention to them of TM in the parks who had gone above and beyond or were just deserving of a mention so far. It doesn`t take long and means a lot to the lovely folks that work in the parks. 

And even the area around GS is well worth taking some time to notice as it is very well themed to go along with the POE design. 

I had posted the Open Arms Hotel image on the picture of the day thread and several folks sent me a pm to ask where it was taken, they had never seen it, and there are hundreds of images like that around the parks that we don`t always notice.
*

















































*All this was so gorgeous and we hadn`t even properly entered the park yet, it is completely stunning with the attention to detail and the colours, although on a day like this it made it even prettier. *

*I took most of the pictures around here and managed one of my husband who much prefers to be the other side of the camera, but I reminded him we did like to see him too when we look back over the trip pictures......*














*It doesn`t matter how many times we walk into POE, it truly mesmerises us and we are transfixed on just how pretty it is and the sounds too which of course are a little different right now with the Christmas songs on instead the usual easily recognisable sounds we are used to the rest of the year round. *














*The story of the picture below is simple, there has been an escape by one of the prisoners and they`ve left a message for the guards of "see ya".......quite funny as the keys are hanging below. *

*You can listen at the bottom of this area and hear the arguments going on above from those left there........the attention to detail I bang on about all the time is incredible and I do laugh when I read folks write that there are no detailed areas in Universal except for Potter.........yes, yes there are.*






































T*he colours are vivid throughout this area and we do take our time wandering today as we had just been told the Velocicoaster wasn`t running this morning......darn it.........*


























*And another nod to Jurassic park mentioned on the sign for the dance studio that will teach you to dance the way they do in exotic foreign lands.....and again, you should listen while standing below, it is funny to hear what might be going on. *













*A quick look over the lagoon to the VC showed it was indeed down, although cars were running, they were empty and apparently they had no idea when it would be running again, of course that`s a standard answer as they will very rarely if ever give you a time in case it doesn`t happen. *

*But, we were now free to peruse the parks at a very leisurely pace....well not that different to whate we usually do as we never rush anywhere on our trips......there are just so many little things to see and do, park commando people we are most definitely not. *





































*There really were some other folks around this morning, but it was quieter than we thought it would be and we did wonder if that meant everyone was at Hagrids. We had done it the other day, I had forgotten to write about it and had waited just over an hour which was a record for us. Wasn`t sure I`d wait that long again for it though. *














*We did go on CiTH and it is still the weirdest of rides ever, maybe only rivaled by the end part of ET for a mind expanding trip that does make you wonder the train of the thoughts of the creators. 

It does spin a little, but nowhere near as much as it used to, and we walked completely on with no line at all which is always nice for any ride. *

*Dr Seuss was certainly more than a little out there. *














*And then you see something as cute as this and you can forgive him for the weirdness of CitH. Even today I`m not very familiar with his work other than what has been adapted to the big screen and through visiting this park, in the UK we weren`t brought up on Seuss. It was my cousins who came over from New York in 1977 that introduced me to his work, before that I had never heard of him or any of his work. So even though I have no childhood affection for his work, we do love this area and I`d never tell anyone to miss it out as it is pure fun and a little innocent. *














*We never did make into meet the Grinch, although we did see him wiggle his bum out of the door to those watching one day.....maybe that doesn`t count though.......we never really wanted to stand in line in the sunshine to do so. Although we did come across a few real life Grinches, so maybe that counts as part of the title........ 
*



































*On the way into the park this morning I mentioned we had seen a woman do something a little odd and we thought nothing more of it......however we would soon see it hadn`t just been a one and done incident.*
*

*
*More coming up.......*


----------



## schumigirl

SCSabresfan said:


> It was nice catching up with you and Tom again. I can't remember if it was our May 2019 or December 2019 trip when we ran into you in the club lounge for the first time. We would have enjoyed talking with you more but the timing never worked out. Either we were just running in for a quick bite to eat or you were already in the middle of a conversation with others. I am sure our paths will cross again. We always seem to be there at the same time it seems.



I believe it was May 2019 as Kyle wasn`t with us when we met you in the Club Lounge for the first time.

Yes, we were always kinda meeting on the run or as you say chatting to someone as you were heading off. Yes, it would have been nice to chat some more and yes, I`m sure we`ll run into each other again


----------



## NancyLuvsMickey

I'm late to the party but finally made it!!!  

I'm loving your trip so far!!!! I can't believe it's already half over!!! Time really does fly when you're having fun!!!

As for the Grinches, unfortunately, they seem to be everywhere!!!! I hope you didn't run into them too often!!!

And so glad you were able to get rid of that Surburban and get a nice car!!!

Hope you had a great Thanksgiving, Christmas, Boxing Day and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Spike101

schumigirl said:


> .however we would soon see it hadn`t just been a one and done incident.



Consider me very intrigued!


----------



## schumigirl

NancyLuvsMickey said:


> I'm late to the party but finally made it!!!
> 
> I'm loving your trip so far!!!! I can't believe it's already half over!!! Time really does fly when you're having fun!!!
> 
> As for the Grinches, unfortunately, they seem to be everywhere!!!! I hope you didn't run into them too often!!!
> 
> And so glad you were able to get rid of that Surburban and get a nice car!!!
> 
> Hope you had a great Thanksgiving, Christmas, Boxing Day and Happy New Year!!!



Yay, it`s been a while since you posted........

Thank you!! Yes, I`m getting through this one quicker than I thought, it helps having sucky weather here, no real desire to go anywhere! 

Oh yes, we did come across some Grinches, but folks like that are easily dismissed......no time for that.......happy thoughts all round.......and yes, the Suburban was a heap of junk, and we did like the Q7, it was very comfy and had only about 30 miles on the clock, we did enjoy driving that one, even though we know the rentals aren`t exactly the best engines or spec. But, we were pleased with it.

And thank you again.....we did have the best times over all those Holidays.......and I hope the same for you, hope you had the best times all round....its good to see you back again......


----------



## schumigirl

Spike101 said:


> Consider me very intrigued!



 back Spike.......

Oh it was just so very odd behaviour from a grown woman....I just hope she`s not a Dis reader and recognises herself.......lol.....

Good to see you too and not long till your trip now.......you must be so excited to finally get back after such a long gap!


----------



## Spike101

schumigirl said:


> Good to see you too and not long till your trip now.......you must be so excited to finally get back after such a long gap!


Thank you Carole!

Oh I am indeed, and as we all know, nothing is set in stone and I will be practically shaking like a leaf waiting for my pre flight test result, but yes aside from those thoughts am very, very excited, especially as this time I'll be going for a full 2 weeks, so hopefully can do a lot more, I particularly want to explore some of the resorts as I've never done that before!

And as always loving the trip report, such beautiful weather you had, every day it seems!


----------



## schumigirl

Spike101 said:


> Thank you Carole!
> 
> Oh I am indeed, and as we all know, nothing is set in stone and I will be practically shaking like a leaf waiting for my pre flight test result, but yes aside from those thoughts am very, very excited, especially as this time I'll be going for a full 2 weeks, so hopefully can do a lot more, I particularly want to explore some of the resorts as I've never done that before!
> 
> And as always loving the trip report, such beautiful weather you had, every day it seems!



Oh goodness, I sympathise as I know exactly how you are feeling! It was terifying waiting for those all important live appointments, but we had the benefit of it being 3 days till we flew which was nerve wracking enough......but the day before is more daunting to get everything sorted if you get the wrong result. You`ll be fine I`m sure. 

Thank you, I`m glad you`re enjoying it and yes we had spectacular weather for the time of year, we barely saw a cloud and it was unusually warm at nights from our previous visits where it did cool down more in the evenings. We loved it. 

Exploring the resorts is a fun thing to do for sure.......


----------



## Cara

I am really enjoying your report, Carole! Longhorn is one of my favorite inexpensive chain restaurants. I have fond memories of being at one with my grandmother on her 90th birthday when the tiny woman managed to put away a filet, a skewer of shrimp, all her sides and a giant complimentary ice cream sundae given in honor of her birthday. Still miss her!

I'm loving the photos and your love for VC! What is your opinion of Hagrid's?


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> We know this place so well, but we are a bit lazy and park in a little car park that does rip of anyone who parks there......but it`s convenient for us so we don`t bother looking anywhere else.



I just love St. Augustine. Such an adorable town. Funny about the DoleWhip - when I was there with my mom we had just eaten a huge lunch and when I saw the dole whip I still dragged my mom over to have some. Just could not say no. We spent a lot of time there too wandering around the shops, but definitely could have stayed even longer.



schumigirl said:


> Flo`s filet is always my choice of steak here, and tonight I opt for baked sweet potato which everyone thinks is odd as I detest regular baked potatoes



This is another restaurant I keep hoping to try in the US. Maybe next time!!


----------



## disneyseniors

schumigirl said:


> Wow....that must have been quite something to see back then. And what a tour you took!! How long did it take you? That sounds like one heck of a journey and to do all those things before tourism as it is known today really took off, must have been wonderful.
> 
> Goodness it does sound amazing and I can visualise what it must have been like in places like Miami which was certainly purported to be a glamorous city and in the 40`s to the 60`s going by movies I can imagine the fur coat glamour that was around. I love seeing the dinner dance clubs that were around then, I think I would have enjoyed that lifestyle back then........not sure about fur coats in the summer though......lol
> 
> Tom went to Miami in the very early 1980`s, Epcot was still being built, so it was only MK to visit then and he remembers miles of nothing much around when they went up to Orlando. Sadly the days before we took pictures of absolutely everything, but must have been fascinating to see.
> 
> We do like the Atlantic side too, the beaches are just as nice as the Gulf side and can be just as calm. We`ve visited New Smyrna Beach several times and have seen it as calm as any Gulf beach, beautiful.
> 
> But, yes, St Augustine is gorgeous....another one of these places we keep saying we`ll go and spend a couple of days there, but just never get around to it, especially as it is so easy to get to and back home in a day. It`s certainly somewhere we love to visit every trip if possible.



I kind of ranted on about the before disney, ect. and am glad you liked it.  I thought I was yakking too much 
It took us about 2 weeks if I remember right.  We were younger then and could move faster, LOL.  Honestly we felt uncomfortable in Miami at their restaurants.  Everyone but us were dressed up, and this was in regular restaurants, not 5 star ones.  We entered in shorts and short sleeved tops and felt out of place.  We got out of Miami quickly as it wasn't our cup or tea.  
I am glad we got to experience Florida before all the tourism too.  The main tourist places were Silver Springs and the mermaid show (can't remember the name of it), that's about it.  

Before kids, we just took off and went where we wanted without a thought.  One time we decided to drive to Washington DC over a weekend from Ohio.  We packed alot into that trip and even climbed the Washington Monument!  They allowed you to walk up (not ride) and there was a little window on top with a stool to stand on to look out.  I was so worn out by the climb that I couldn't even step up on that stool to look out!  We then walked all the way down to the bottom and crashed on the grass for a while.  You weren't allowed to ride the elevator down only if you were having physical problems like shortness of breath, chest pain, etc.  I'm glad I did that once because that is not allowed today.

I guess when you are young you have the freedom to just go and explore and have fun

I'm enjoying your TR and wishing I was at Universal.


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> I am really enjoying your report, Carole! Longhorn is one of my favorite inexpensive chain restaurants. I have fond memories of being at one with my grandmother on her 90th birthday when the tiny woman managed to put away a filet, a skewer of shrimp, all her sides and a giant complimentary ice cream sundae given in honor of her birthday. Still miss her!
> 
> I'm loving the photos and your love for VC! What is your opinion of Hagrid's?



Hey Cara.......

Longhorn is fabulous for the price point, apart from one time when they just couldn`t get Tom`s steak correct, food has always been excellent.

I love the sound of your grandma, I can imagine you`ll miss her, Grandma`s are very special  She sounds like my mum......she`ll be 87 this year, tiny little woman who always says she doesn`t eat much, then demolishes the hugest meals in restaurants.....lol....she`s so funny.

I think Hagrid`s is excellent!! It is so much fun and has a wonderful storyline through the ride and there are some fabulous elements to it that give you a nice surprise......we`ve all ridden the bike and the side car and we all prefer the bike. I cannot wait till they have EP on this ride!!

But, I prefer the VC by a mile, which is an unfair comparison as they are quite different coasters really. 

Your new grandson must be over a year old now????? I think, I hope I have the right person.....apologies if I don`t but I seem to remember he was born late-ish 2020.......


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> I just love St. Augustine. Such an adorable town. Funny about the DoleWhip - when I was there with my mom we had just eaten a huge lunch and when I saw the dole whip I still dragged my mom over to have some. Just could not say no. We spent a lot of time there too wandering around the shops, but definitely could have stayed even longer.
> 
> 
> 
> This is another restaurant I keep hoping to try in the US. Maybe next time!!



lol......I doubt I could have said no either....love the real thing!! 

I think we spent longer on previous visits there, there is so much to do, but we will stay longer next time. The shops are very nice there I have to admit, I did like the individuality of them as opposed to large chains. 

Longhorn is very good, but definitely not the one on I-Drive!!!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> I kind of ranted on about the before disney, ect. and am glad you liked it.  I thought I was yakking too much
> It took us about 2 weeks if I remember right.  We were younger then and could move faster, LOL.  Honestly we felt uncomfortable in Miami at their restaurants.  Everyone but us were dressed up, and this was in regular restaurants, not 5 star ones.  We entered in shorts and short sleeved tops and felt out of place.  We got out of Miami quickly as it wasn't our cup or tea.
> I am glad we got to experience Florida before all the tourism too.  The main tourist places were Silver Springs and the mermaid show (can't remember the name of it), that's about it.
> 
> Before kids, we just took off and went where we wanted without a thought.  One time we decided to drive to Washington DC over a weekend from Ohio.  We packed alot into that trip and even climbed the Washington Monument!  They allowed you to walk up (not ride) and there was a little window on top with a stool to stand on to look out.  I was so worn out by the climb that I couldn't even step up on that stool to look out!  We then walked all the way down to the bottom and crashed on the grass for a while.  You weren't allowed to ride the elevator down only if you were having physical problems like shortness of breath, chest pain, etc.  I'm glad I did that once because that is not allowed today.
> 
> I guess when you are young you have the freedom to just go and explore and have fun
> 
> I'm enjoying your TR and wishing I was at Universal.



Oh goodness no, I love hearing about folks trips, especially the ones that are a little different and that one sounds fascinating!

I do think I`d have loved that Miami....although, I do apparently have aspirations of being a glamorous woman from the 1940`s/50s with a sleek hat and heels you would be taller than you should be...........then I look in the mirror and think....yeah, maybe not in this lifetime......haha........but I will wear a fancy hat for any occasion given the chance...... 

I vaguely remembered my aunt talking about a mermaid show back then, although she lived in NY from the 1950`s when she emigrated there, she did spend a lot of time in Florida and ended up in Boca Raton for several years before moving back to her daughters, and she spoke of seeing a show.....was it the Weeki Washee mermaids or similar....I need to Google it but the name stuck in my head for some reason.

Now, I learned something tonight.....I had no clue you could climb that monument......not quite sure why I didn`t know that, but not a clue. Oh my goodness you would have been shattered, even as a younger woman I know I`d have struggled too climbing that!!! The views must have been amazing.

Yes, that freedom is a gift for sure, so many don`t take advantage and do as you did, and might regret it later.

And I`m so glad you are enjoying reading along.......


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Finally caught up again! This TR is brightening some cold, dark days. I love all the gorgeous photos, and the fun day trips! 
The little details you capture are wonderful. 

I'm so glad you upgraded your vehicle, and were able to really enjoy Christmas shopping.  The Universal parade is so well done, absolutely worth every minute. 

I am also flabbergasted the poor young lady had no idea how to call a cab. This is a strange new world. 

I know what is coming up, can't wait to keep reading along!


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> Finally caught up again! This TR is brightening some cold, dark days. I love all the gorgeous photos, and the fun day trips!
> The little details you capture are wonderful.
> 
> I'm so glad you upgraded your vehicle, and were able to really enjoy Christmas shopping.  The Universal parade is so well done, absolutely worth every minute.
> 
> I am also flabbergasted the poor young lady had no idea how to call a cab. This is a strange new world.
> 
> I know what is coming up, can't wait to keep reading along!



Aw thank you Maria......I`m glad you like the report and the images too. 

The parade is excellent, it`s not huge, but it suits Universal down to the ground, not too schmaltzy, just right. 

We did like that car, we were surprised considering it didn`t have anything like the power we`re used to. Oh I did feel like an ancient relic when she looked at us as if we were talking Aramaic  

Glad you`re still enjoying and always love seeing you comment too


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> The frustrating thing is, the free tests we get from the NHS are fine for every day use, but miraculously for travel.....they`re not good enough, so you have to pay these firms who are all offering them. And of course there`s nothing cynical about that money maker going on.......


makes perfect sense…”non” sense. Least you kept your sense of humor about this


schumigirl said:


> sweet potatoes, I eat anyway they come......and with the brown sugar, butter and cinammon.......lush!!


i call that dessert lol.  


schumigirl said:


> in the UK we weren`t brought up on Seuss.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> makes perfect sense…”non” sense. Least you kept your sense of humor about this
> 
> i call that dessert lol.



lol.....I think our sense of humour was seriously tested by what came towards the end of our trip, but yes, at that point if you didn`t laugh.....well you might as well give up!!

Someone else said that!!! I think I never tried a good pie like that for dessert, that`s the problem........lol.......no one else likes sweet potatoes in our home, so I don`t bother very often for just me, but I`ve never attempted to make a sweet potato pie.......maybe I should....or maybe not........

Yes, I honestly never even heard of Dr Seuss till I was 10. I`m not sure his books have ever been overly popular over here with the exceptions of the movies successes of course. But, when I help at the library or nursery, there are very few if any Seuss books around.


----------



## buteraa

schumigirl said:


> *My good Lord!!!! How much do we love this coaster!!
> 
> It is completely and utterly amazing and we honestly want to ride it every minute of every day.......
> 
> The line was showing 60 minutes when we walked in, but it was more like 35 by the time we got to the front, we wanted the back row, but we heard someone else ask and were told no as they were busy so they were only taking requests for the front, so we didn`t ask, but we got lucky and got the back row several times and near the front several times too.
> 
> My lord....every time we went on it, it never lost the excitement and vibrancy of the first time.......the speed and force of this coaster is the best ever! It is breathtaking, exhilerant, sensational, stimulating and a whole butt load of plain old fashioned fun!!! It is the smoothest ride we have ever gone on in any park and probably the most exciting.
> 
> The lockers were a little annoying, but it`s such a tiny part of the whole experience we can forgive them for that, at least they tried.
> 
> We lost count of the times we rode this today.......we just went round and around and then around some more.......the line was so much quicker than the time showed and we were so glad we took advantage of doing it while we could. And before our lunch too........lol......*
> 
> *My hair at this point......was interesting........for someone with a lot of hair, but very fine, it sure gained some height!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep, it was so worth it! A quick visit to the bathroom and a quick brush and you`d never know......*
> 
> *But, holy moly.......we knew we`d ride that coaster a whole lot more before our trip was done, and not a hint of motion sickness the whole time, although the time between rides was appreciated.
> 
> We reluctantly walked away from riding and after a quick bathroom visit we headed into the store outside Poseidon which was undergoing a facelift so it was covered with boards today, shame as it is a pretty building. *
> 
> *The store is nice too, although I`m not sure we`ve ever bought anything in it.....Tom said he was amazed there was a store left we hadn`t made a purchase.......ha bloomin ha.......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We headed down to the front of Mythos to get some pictures, and again, folks always say there are no quiet places in the parks........oh yes there is.....and they are all around if you look. We didn`t see one other person while we were down there.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think the Hulk will be feeling a little neglected now with everyone gazing adoringly at the newest baby in the park directly opposite it......to be honest, I didn`t even ride the Hulk this trip, Tom did a couple of times, but I didn`t feel like it as it does sometimes knock me off balance a little and I didn`t want anything stopping me riding the VC.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I swear, one of the freakiest things in the park are these darn fish!! They are like uniformed evil waiting to pounce on something....anything........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And always makes us think of Austin Powers........ *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Watching the coaster is not as much fun as being on it of course, but it is fascinating to watch the sleek movements with the twists and turns that you make on it.
> 
> The upside down parts are fabulous!!! Completely fabulous and I still love every part of you being out of your seat and in complete air time for what does feel like a decent amount of time.........it is completely exhilerating. And listening to the screams of everyone on it really does make us smile. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We love the Seuss area......bright, colourful and this time of the year The Who`s are roaming around and they are a whole bundle of fun to be around. We could really see the park was busy now, of course it was a Saturday but, we wouldn`t be spending much longer in the park today. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And another quiet spot, although we did interrupt someone getting changed after trying on a shirt.......oops! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*The carousel was also down for a minor refurb, but even so this area is just gorgeous, especially with added colour and vibrancy of the Christmas decor. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *We decided to go to Confisco Grille for lunch today, we hadn`t made a reservation but it was no problem, there were plenty of tables and were happily taking walk ups. We never asked for upstairs which we should have done, but we were coming back here another day to meet Maria (worfiedoodles) and her husband, so we`d choose upstairs then.
> 
> We were seated over in a booth and our waitress was lovely, it did take longer than usual to get our drinks which was surprising as they weren`t mobbed. I had ordered fanta and Tom a ginger ale......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I ordered my favourite dish from here, the sweet and sour ribs with goats cheese polenta. I don`t actually like goats cheese or polenta, but it is lovely somehow and the ribs are always very nice. *
> 
> *Tom ordered the Belly pork Banh Mi sandwich with fries, one of his favourite dishes.*
> 
> *We did wait a little longer but eventually Tom`s arrived and mine a few minutes later. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I had noticed a plate with ribs on it sitting on the pass as I could see the kitchen from our table which I do like to see an open kitchen, I did wonder if they were mine, but they sat an awful length of time so I wrongly assumed they had been sent back or were sitting there for some other reason. *
> 
> *But, they were mine and when they arrived they were cold. Not stone cold, but very cool. I like hot food to be bubbling hot when I`m eating so this was not a dish I would eat.
> 
> We took a while to find someone as everyone seemed to have vanished, eventually we attracted her attention and she apologised and said she`d bring me another. But, by the time she brought my dish, Tom had finished his, and we do much prefer to eat together rather than seperately. So it was a little disappointing, especially as the ribs were not as good a quality as I remembered them. They were nice though, just not excellent. *
> 
> *It worked out quite well as we were later than planned for lunch, so not eating too much was ideal as we were booked for dinner at The Palm later. Tom didn`t eat much of the bread and said the pork was just a little too chewy......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Our waitress did see we had barely touched the food, but never asked if there was a problem and to be honest we didn`t bother either. She then forgot to take the AP discount off which isn`t a problem, but she certainly seemed to be busy somewhere else during our visit. *
> 
> *We did look forward to going back and I know next visit we`ll try it again as we do really like it here and I think we were just unlucky today, but it was just a 7/10 effort this time. *


My husband and I have had similar problems with service and food at local restaurants.  They seem empty, yet service lacks.  Hopefully this will all improve in the future.  Carole, I also have to say you look amazing and so happy to be back!


----------



## schumigirl

*We headed into the Seuss store for a wander.....I did want to purchase some things today to make a start on our shopping from Universal, and the wonderful thing about staying onsite is being able to send any purchases straight back to the hotel and will be delivered directly into your room the next morning. *
*
They only ask you don`t do this if you are leaving the next day in case of any delays, but otherwise it`s a nice little perk and saves you carrying your purchases around with you. 

If you are not staying onsite you can have them sent to the front of the parks and pick them up after 4pm (I believe) 
*
*I think Tom was glad I couldn`t buy this Grinch!! *














*I had bought a Grinch statue up in Mount Dora, but I did want to get these items as they would go nice close to what has become my Universal tree. It is a purple, white and silver themed classic green tree that is in the garden room and our biggest tree, but apart from the colour theme of the baubles, almost 3/4 of everything on the tree decoration wise is from the Universal Christmas Store and I love it and everything that is on it. *















*I wanted a couple of these tees for me, and the Ho Ho NO nightshirt.......but I had promised a few folks I would bring them home some of the tees for their family as gifts, so I did purchase several of these on top of what we wanted. *

































*We filled in our details and they said the items would be delivered tomorrow, the young man decided he needed to tell us in great detail how the delivery worked and what would happen.......bless him........we didn`t stop his flow as he was quite new and seemed to be quite thrilled we were listening to him. *

*The Seuss artwork is quite extraordinary and a little provocative in many ways, when I looked into his work after a previous visit when another young man explained at length some of Seuss history which was quite fascinating in a weird way. 

I would never say I loved the books and stories, we do enjoy The Grinch movie with Jim Carrey, but other than that I don`t quite get them....maybe it`s the fact I have no childhood affection for the whole Seuss thing, but I can`t form an attachment. However, we do love the whole Seuss area in UOR. They have done an amazing job as everything is so bright and colourful and we do love the Who`s. *




































*We set back out into the sunshine and headed towards Potter area......VC was still down and empty cars were still running which was a disappointment as we did fancy a morning of just riding it. 
*
























*Tom was asking me to pose for this picture, but holy moly the sun being so low was incredibly bright and was just shining in my face, so I couldn`t look at the camera, and it was like this for a lot of our trip.....not a complaint.*














*It was ridiculously quiet here in this area, we did wonder where everyone was or it was just a quiet day in the parks....and we kept having to remind ourselves aswe basked in this glorious sunshine it was now December! Hard to picture the blustery winds and sleety weather our son was getting back home. *

*We would try hard not to be smug about it...........*














*Poseidon`s Adventure was closed for a slight refurb......we never go on it so it didn`t bother us at all, but many do enjoy it. *

*We just think it`s a massive waste of space that could be better utilised in something else better.......and more exciting. But, the building itself is incredible on the outside. *




































*Fire Eaters Grill is somewhere we hadn`t eaten in since 2007....yep, it had been that long. Tom and I had the chicken stingers which were lovely and we always meant to try it again, but over the years we were never hungry when we were passing or heading for somewhere else, so we thought this time around we might try and have them again at some point. 
*













*It`s only outdoor seating which we don`t really care for most of the time we prefer table service, but it is a nice little area that every time we passed this trip (apart from today as it was so early) it`s been mobbed. *


























*Again, Dr Sugrue`s is someplace we haven`t tried the food from in many years, but doesn`t really appeal to us somehow. I think we found the meat tough and not too tasty, but heck in 12 years it might have changed.......*













*More coming up.......*


----------



## schumigirl

buteraa said:


> My husband and I have had similar problems with service and food at local restaurants.  They seem empty, yet service lacks.  Hopefully this will all improve in the future.  Carole, I also have to say you look amazing and so happy to be back!



Thank you, we were just bursting over the moon to be back! 

I think we`re lucky here, our pubs that serve food and restaurants all seem to be back to normal with food and service and we`re comfortable eating in them all we have chosen. 

It`s a shame many areas aren`t back to normal, hopefully yours will be too. It`s not nice to go out for a meal and it not be up to par or below acceptable service standards.......it can only get better can`t it........


----------



## SCSabresfan

They now send your packages to the Universal Store in City Walk instead of the front of the park. There is a pick-up area to the right of the cash registers.


----------



## schumigirl

*The Fountain was quiet today as we guessed Hagrid`s wasn`t operating as the line usually snakes around this wonderful and funny talking fountain......I think it was just too early in the day as he was gently snoring as we passed to the gorgeous area behind that used to be the Eighth Voyage of Sindbad show which closed in September 2018. *














*Hardly anyone wanders around here, although I am supposed to stop telling folks all the quiet areas there are in the parks, but when you read folks say there are no quiet areas anywhere in the Universal parks, it does get dreary. There are plenty of places as of yet, still undiscovered.*















































*We noticed while wandering, the main doors are laying open today.......and it doesn`t say you "can`t" enter........ *
*
So, of course we do go snooping........*













*And it is almost as if they had just closed the doors and left it exactly the same for future reference.......it was quite eerie being in here without anyone else as it was always noisy and vibrant when the show was running, and although it must be 10 years since we last watched it, maybe longer we did enjoy it, but it was one of those when you`ve seen it once, you don`t need to see it again. *




































*We heard someone sneeze, so we huckled out before we got flung out, and back into the mid morning sun which was getting hotter by the minute today......or maybe we just felt it hotter as we just expected it to be cooler than it was.*















*I love this little corner of the park, it is peaceful and apart from the odd smoker coming in you don`t get a lot of traffic....folks wander in and see nothing of interest to them and leave fairly quickly.......*














*Hogsmeade was also exceptionally quiet at the station this morning which was unusual, but maybe it was a little early yet. *

*We do utilise the Hogwarts Express, with EP it`s always been quicker than walking from park to park, which really doesn`t take long.....even if you are at the back of one park, it takes 10 minutes tops to get to the front of either park, well that`s our experience of walking from the back of either park, so if you felt you didn`t want to wait for the train, it`s not too far to walk. *














*Obligatory picture with the Station Master.......*

*Social distancing was not making pictures as much fun.*














*We have never bought a wand for us to use, it`s never interested us at all, but we do love to watch little ones faces when they manage to magically make the spells work and they are absolutely bursting with excitement usually when they do.....well most of them! *





































*We do love Hogsmeade. And it has been enhanced at Christmas with JK Rowling allowing Christmas decorations to adorn all the buildings every year. i`m with her on all her decisions, but I`m glad she changed her mind on this one. *

























*I loved this picture and I am beaming in it as Tom had just made me laugh before he took it.........
*












*He had been looking through the lens and asked me as innocently or as absent mindedly as he could, for me to move over the my right as my ar*e would cover the thing on the wall..........*

*How very rude........*













*He was right though, but mortified it had sounded as such........lol....bless him, always thinking of a good picture!!! We did have a good laugh about it.......*















*We didn`t wander into the 3B`s as the "doorman" was standing guard today again......I swear he gave me the stink eye as we passed today.........Tom who is usually nonchalant about such things agreed he did. He was not the most welcoming of characters to be working on the welcome committee. *

























*Again, the attention to detail is immense everywhere in Potter. Everywhere you look there tiny or huge details we miss every time. *
*
You don`t need to have read the books or even watched the films to appreciate Potter, but it certainly helps understand the references dotted around the parks in numerous guises. 

Some folks have no clue who Moaning Myrtle is in the bathrooms and like today I heard someone ask the lady in front of me what the voice was.......the woman was rather rude to her to be honest and snapped she needed to watch the movies! 

Ouch......no need to be so rude.......another lady stepped in before I did to explain who Moaning Myrtle was and she was completely bemused by the whole storyline. She did leave muttering to her daughter she just has to watch the movies....the daughter was sagely nodding telling her she told her so. 
*























*And my favourite castle.......looking as stunning and resplendent as ever. *













*And VC is still not running......darn it.*












*We waited ages.....and I mean ages to get the bottom image with no-one else in it.......my husband, the perfectionist! *






















*It did seem as if everyone on the planet wanted to walk past.....although it is unreasonable to expect any picture with no-one in it in the parks at any time of the year, never mind the Holidays. 




More coming up soon.........*


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> We have never bought a wand for us to use, it`s never interested us at all, but we do love to watch little ones faces when they manage to magically make the spells work and they are absolutely bursting with excitement usually when they do.....well most of them!



Call me evil, but I think it's just as much fun to watch the frustrated adults trying to get these things to work lol


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> Call me evil, but I think it's just as much fun to watch the frustrated adults trying to get these things to work lol



lol.....love it!!! 

And so true.....I`ve seen TM help more adults than kids much to their annoyance......I think it`s a pride thing!!!


----------



## I-4Bound

The first time we rode Hagrid's (day after opening, when we waited in line for 9 hours), they snaked the line through the Sinbad show area. Your pictures brought back some funny memories!


----------



## dez1978

I've been reading along, and just realized we were there at the same time!  We were at Disney for a couple of days then at USO Dec 3/4th for the meetup.  Took a moms only trip, just my sister in law and I.  Between us we have 4 boys, 7, 7 (cousins not twins lol) 10 and 13, so it was really nice to get to just do what we wanted.  Tho several times thru the trip we'd just randomly say "stop touching that!  Leave your brother alone!!!" It just felt weird to go more than an hour or 2 without saying it lol.  It was the most glorious weather that week.  I couldn't have asked for nicer weather, even at midnight it wasn't too chilly.  I plan to make that an annual trip, my husband just doesn't know that yet lol.


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> The first time we rode Hagrid's (day after opening, when we waited in line for 9 hours), they snaked the line through the Sinbad show area. Your pictures brought back some funny memories!



I remember now it was you mentioning lining for 9 hours!!! I couldn`t remember who said it when I spoke to Tom about it on our trip, I did say can you imagine waiting hours for that ride, well any ride..........doh!! 

Oh goodness yes, you deserved an award for that wait! At least you won`t need to wait that length of time for the VC.......


----------



## schumigirl

dez1978 said:


> I've been reading along, and just realized we were there at the same time!  We were at Disney for a couple of days then at USO Dec 3/4th for the meetup.  Took a moms only trip, just my sister in law and I.  Between us we have 4 boys, 7, 7 (cousins not twins lol) 10 and 13, so it was really nice to get to just do what we wanted.  Tho several times thru the trip we'd just randomly say "stop touching that!  Leave your brother alone!!!" It just felt weird to go more than an hour or 2 without saying it lol.  It was the most glorious weather that week.  I couldn't have asked for nicer weather, even at midnight it wasn't too chilly.  I plan to make that an annual trip, my husband just doesn't know that yet lol.



The weather was stupendous our whole trip. And especially our second week the evenings were incredibly warm, much more than expected, which was lovely.

That does sound a lovely trip with your SiL, and yes, wonderful idea to make it a yearly girls trip and without 4 boys that age too gives you a lovely chance to chill out for sure. 

We did the OI event on Friday 3rd too, loved it.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> The Seuss artwork is quite extraordinary and a little provocative in many ways, when I looked into his work after a previous visit when another young man explained at length some of Seuss history which was quite fascinating in a weird way.


it’s fascinating stuff .   Don’t think I’ve seen that one figurine on the right, looks like it might be Jim Shore.  Didn’t think U sold his stuff


schumigirl said:


> Poseidon`s Adventure was closed for a slight refurb......we never go on it so it didn`t bother us at all, but many do enjoy it.


same story every trip since 9/20 for us lol. We love it, expect it to languish until they tweak it into something else.   Always thot it would be perfect addition to HP re the Balisk battle


schumigirl said:


> Hardly anyone wanders around here, although I am supposed to stop telling folks all the quiet areas there are in the parks, but when you read folks say there are no quiet areas anywhere in the Universal parks, it does get dreary. There are plenty of places as of yet, still undiscovered.


doesn’t matter what park, people nearly run you over with their eye on the prize/whatever hot ride lol


----------



## dez1978

schumigirl said:


> The weather was stupendous our whole trip. And especially our second week the evenings were incredibly warm, much more than expected, which was lovely.
> 
> That does sound a lovely trip with your SiL, and yes, wonderful idea to make it a yearly girls trip and without 4 boys that age too gives you a lovely chance to chill out for sure.
> 
> We did the OI event on Friday 3rd too, loved it.


I fully expected to be freezing so I was happy to just need a sweatshirt.  Next time I make this trip I'm going to have to watch on here to see if anyones dates align with mine.  The meet up was amazing but it was the end of a very long park commando week and I think I was overwhelmed and to tired to fully enjoy it.  I didn't even eat any food!!! what the heck.  But we did get cool tattoos in city walk to commemorate it lol. That ate up a couple of hours of our time that could have been better planned.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> it’s fascinating stuff .   Don’t think I’ve seen that one figurine on the right, looks like it might be Jim Shore.  Didn’t think U sold his stuff
> 
> same story every trip since 9/20 for us lol. We love it, expect it to languish until they tweak it into something else.   Always thot it would be perfect addition to HP re the Balisk battle
> 
> doesn’t matter what park, people nearly run you over with their eye on the prize/whatever hot ride lol



We did notice, actually the previous park day, we saw a lot of rudeness and lack of consideration of others around, I got bumped more than once and never heard an apology, then one man bumped me with his rucksack and I was about to be sarcastic, but he couldn`t have been more apologetic, so I was glad I didn`t do my impression of a rottweiller! 

I always think of you when I see Poseidon building. You`re correct, it would make an excellent Potter building for the basilisk....although I hope not. Ministry of Magic was being bandied around for a while. Such a huge building. 

But then the Sindbad building must be being considered for something sometime soon I would have thought, although Epic Universe is certainly taking their attentions right now.


----------



## schumigirl

dez1978 said:


> I fully expected to be freezing so I was happy to just need a sweatshirt.  Next time I make this trip I'm going to have to watch on here to see if anyones dates align with mine.  The meet up was amazing but it was the end of a very long park commando week and I think I was overwhelmed and to tired to fully enjoy it.  I didn't even eat any food!!! what the heck.  But we did get cool tattoos in city walk to commemorate it lol. That ate up a couple of hours of our time that could have been better planned.



lol....that`s not something you hear everyday.....you passed a couple of hours getting a tattoo. 

I wished we had gone both nights as we really only stayed in IOA....for the VC really.......but we loved it. I think there were quite a few folks there from the Dis, we only met a couple and very briefly. 

I don`t think we even needed an extra top at night, but we had them with us just in case.


----------



## dez1978

schumigirl said:


> lol....that`s not something you hear everyday.....you passed a couple of hours getting a tattoo.
> 
> I wished we had gone both nights as we really only stayed in IOA....for the VC really.......but we loved it. I think there were quite a few folks there from the Dis, we only met a couple and very briefly.
> 
> I don`t think we even needed an extra top at night, but we had them with us just in case.


it really was a very spur of the moment decision.  We were at toothsome and a friend we were with started talking about it.  We went and made appointments around 230 and got them done around 8.  It was ridiculously overpriced, but well done.  And I'd have never done it here at home even tho I've been wanting this for years.  I guess it's more fun if you overpay lol.  I am really hoping they have another winter meetup that we can attend.  Unfortunately the June one is a week after we will be at universal and I can't talk everyone else into changing the whole trip lol


----------



## schumigirl

dez1978 said:


> it really was a very spur of the moment decision.  We were at toothsome and a friend we were with started talking about it.  We went and made appointments around 230 and got them done around 8.  It was ridiculously overpriced, but well done.  And I'd have never done it here at home even tho I've been wanting this for years.  I guess it's more fun if you overpay lol.  I am really hoping they have another winter meetup that we can attend.  Unfortunately the June one is a week after we will be at universal and I can't talk everyone else into changing the whole trip lol



As long as you`re happy with it.

I don`t know if we`ll be there for next Decembers meetup, we haven`t chosen dates as our flights have not been released yet but yes, hope to go to and hope to go with a friend from the hotel who we should have gone with this year, but well, things change. We lasted to almost midnight which is good for us!!

It really is a fabulous event and we were so glad they let us defer our tickets from 2020 when we weren`t allowed to travel. 

That`s a shame you`re missing June by such a short time.


----------



## schumigirl

*We wandered further round and took our time in the JP area, another area we haven`t completely explored, we`ve never wandered to the Tree House or even spent much time up there. Pteranadon Flyers is a ride you can only go on if you have kids below a certain height, but to be honest it has never appealed much at all to us.....*
*
It is a well designed area though with quite a few things to enjoy including the lovely Thunder Falls Terrace which we do enjoy and planned to eat here at some point soon. *














*This vehicle used to be further round and it does kinda suit being here rather than out of the way where several folks passed it by apparently. *














*We didn`t go on anything like Doom, Spiderman or The Hulk today, but we did peek over the fence to see the line that had been set up outside SpiderMan, this was the first we had seen this before and I was glad I`d never be in that line for real, it looked like it would take forever to get through. *














*Confisco Grille is one of our favourite places in either park for lunch and the design is classically stunning and fits like a glove into POE. Although we had already eaten here and it wasn`t our best experience there, but, we would go back to meet a Dis friend later in the trip, and we would still absolutely go back next trip too.....we like the menu and the service has always been top notch. 
*

























*I could sound the dullest person on the planet (been called much worse) but POE is just stunning........colours and theme we just love....and it is cohesive from start to finish, that theme runs through it and even the tiniest of details mean something, we just love it...especially the Christmas Store. I much prefer this one over the other Christmas Store in the Studios which is smaller and carries much less stock. *

*But, I do love they have always had two permanent Christmas Stores in the parks and pop in to them both every time we`re in the parks, I mever know I might have missed something.....Tom doubts that very much!!! *


























*This is one of my favourite views in the whole of UOR.......it is so beautiful and well manicured, but not too fussy if you know what I mean. *





































*We walked home and freshened up before heading to the Mall at Millenia for some lunch and a quick wander round although we didn`t plan to buy anything today, this was strictly a mooch and for The Cheesecake Factory as we had promised Kyle his dad would get a slice of his favourite ever chocolate cake......Linda`s Chocolate Fudge cake. *
*
It takes about 10 minutes to drive to the Mall, and we love this Mall more than any other, it just has a lovely feel to it and most of the stores are lovely to wander round even if you`re not purchasing anything.
*
*And they have the nicest tree. *














*The CF is not overly busy today but we give our name and wait to be taken to a table, and of course admire the cheesecake options before being seated.*














*I would have loved this coconut one, but we were eating later too, so we didn`t get it, but I wished I had got one to go in the fridge.......I adore coconut anything!! *













*Even the fussiest of eaters can get something here. *












*It didn`t look too busy today, but we ended up on a regular table in the bar area which was nice for a change. *













*It can take you forever to choose a dish from here as the menu is massive. Huge. *
*
What we did know was, always order the lunch size portion of whatever dish you get if it has that option, genuinely, if you have never visited it, be prepared to be astonished at the size. Certainly coming from the UK, we aren`t used to portions as large, so it was quite eye opening from our first visit there in 07. 
*
*We do get the bread service but I don`t think we really touched it today.*













*I went with the Orange Chicken with fries and Tom as he had promised Kyle, got the Chocolate Fudge Cake.......*

*The chicken was delicious, light and not too heavy on the batter, but not too strong a flavour and not in the least bit spicy......I wish I had asked for some jalapenos on the side. *













*I think if you`ve ever read any of these TR`s before, you`ll know I`m not a fan of chocolate cake at all.....I have no idea how they can eat this as it the richest, heaviest most decadent of cakes ever........but they can both demolish a slice with ease. *

*Maybe I`m jealous as the slices of cheesecake they have here, I can eat only a spoonful and that`s just about enough for me. *
























*He did clear his plate. *
*
I ate the chicken and a few fries and enjoyed a couple of strawberry lemonades which are lovely here. 
*
*We had a wander round the Mall and I eyed up a few things I`d pick up in a future visit......but for the most part we just window shopped and wandered around. *













*We did go back to the hotel as I wanted to change and pick up some chocolate gifts we bought for the friends we were heading off to meet soon..........yes.........*



*****At Disney*****


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> Pteranadon Flyers is a ride you can only go on if you have kids below a certain height, but to be honest it has never appealed much at all to us.....



I find this funny because that coaster looks about my speed lol. I always wanted to ride but never was there when my kids were small enough lol. I may have to borrow a child someday to go on.



schumigirl said:


> It takes about 10 minutes to drive to the Mall, and we love this Mall more than any other, it just has a lovely feel to it and most of the stores are lovely to wander round even if you`re not purchasing anything.



The thought of just wandering aimlessly in a mall sounds so decadent right now. I have not (been able to) do that for ages thanks to Covid. When/if our malls are even open here, you want to just get in and get out lol no window shopping! Ugh.



schumigirl said:


> We do get the bread service but I don`t think we really touched it today.



I absolutely love that brown bread that they have there when it's warm and fresh with tons of butter. Yum. I hear you though everything is so massive there...the cheesecakes are great when you are home (or have a fridge) to store leftovers and eat them for the next two or three days lol.


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> I find this funny because that coaster looks about my speed lol. I always wanted to ride but never was there when my kids were small enough lol. I may have to borrow a child someday to go on.
> 
> 
> 
> The thought of just wandering aimlessly in a mall sounds so decadent right now. I have not (been able to) do that for ages thanks to Covid. When/if our malls are even open here, you want to just get in and get out lol no window shopping! Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love that brown bread that they have there when it's warm and fresh with tons of butter. Yum. I hear you though everything is so massive there...the cheesecakes are great when you are home (or have a fridge) to store leftovers and eat them for the next two or three days lol.



lol....so funny! I hear so many folks say they want to borrow a kid to get on it......

I can imagine how you`re keen to get back to Malls. It really has affected so many things, and simple things too. We did enjoy it I have to say, although there were no masks so it was very nice. 

I just can`t eat a lot of sweet at the one time......so it`s not worth me getting one unless we share as I don`t go back to it later in case my tummy gets offended.....lol......and those cheesecakes are unbelievably sweet as you know. 

With bread I can usually only eat white with the exception of an occasional slice from Longhorn......but Tom loves the brown from CF too


----------



## Spike101

But, but, what about the strange woman you mentioned, put me out of my misery Carole!


----------



## schumigirl

Spike101 said:


> But, but, what about the strange woman you mentioned, put me out of my misery Carole!



Oh heck Spike I forgot about her!! 

To be honest, I`ll send you a pm.....to protect the innocent! It`s maybe not the nicest thing to post on a public message board when I think on it.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

What a beautiful day! The Mall tree was just lovely. Cheesecake Factory portions are ridiculous — but boy that coconut cheesecake looked good! Can I just say how much I love Tom having the chocolate cake in honor of Kyle? What a thoughtful dad 

I also love that you take the time to appreciate all the details in POE. Most people just rush through to get to the rides and don’t even realize what a themed treasure it is.

The year-round Christmas store is a treat. This was my first time there at Christmas, and it just seemed like there were more things to see in the store, like they had taken it up a notch.

What a peaceful trip to IOA from RPR. I always feel like waves of relaxation are just washing over me. 

My husband is also not a Seuss fan. He picked up one of the books to read our son when he was small, and it just went on and on with the rhyming. He vowed to never read another one  it is a gorgeous part of the park. The vivid colors and fun shapes just make you smile.

You had wonderful luck with weather! I’m so happy to see you not needing a jacket


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> What a beautiful day! The Mall tree was just lovely. Cheesecake Factory portions are ridiculous — but boy that coconut cheesecake looked good! Can I just say how much I love Tom having the chocolate cake in honor of Kyle? What a thoughtful dad
> 
> I also love that you take the time to appreciate all the details in POE. Most people just rush through to get to the rides and don’t even realize what a themed treasure it is.
> 
> The year-round Christmas store is a treat. This was my first time there at Christmas, and it just seemed like there were more things to see in the store, like they had taken it up a notch.
> 
> What a peaceful trip to IOA from RPR. I always feel like waves of relaxation are just washing over me.
> 
> My husband is also not a Seuss fan. He picked up one of the books to read our son when he was small, and it just went on and on with the rhyming. He vowed to never read another one  it is a gorgeous part of the park. The vivid colors and fun shapes just make you smile.
> 
> You had wonderful luck with weather! I’m so happy to see you not needing a jacket



lol......he`s a good dad!! 

Oh I agree, POE is stunning and so many things to see there, both Christmas stores are lovely, but the one in IOA is just amazing. The sounds of the Christmas songs, I swear every time we went in Last Christmas by Gorgeous George Michael was on every single time.....loved it........and I agree, staying at RP is just so relaxing, we loved every second we were there. 

I don`t blame Mr Worfie for that.....they are quite hard to get into if you`re not used to them. I read to Kyle every single night from when he was a baby, and the ones I used to avoid were the Mr Men books....not sure if you had them over there....Mr Happy, Mr whoever........oh they were a drudge but Kyle liked them. They weren`t his favourites, but by goodness he noticed if i missed them out of their routine......lol.....

Oh we were so lucky with our weather this past trip......we just expected it to be much cooler during the day than it was but we were certain it would be cooler at night than it was. Loved it........


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

schumigirl said:


> Poseidon`s Adventure





schumigirl said:


> We just think it`s a massive waste of space that could be better utilised in something else better.....


I'm so glad I'm not the only person who thinks this! We haven't been in a few years but I honestly just didn't get the attraction at all!


Spike101 said:


> But, but, what about the strange woman you mentioned, put me out of my misery Carole!


Me too lol


schumigirl said:


> I used to avoid were the Mr Men books....not sure if you had them over there....Mr Happy, Mr whoever........oh they were a drudge


I'm beginning to think we are alot alike! I dreaded those Mr Men and Little Miss books. My eldest loved Little Miss Sunshine and Mr Bump. I may have conveniently left them at Granny's on occasion 
Ok now I'm going to sound stupid but can I ask what TM stands for? Is it task member? I'm sure once you tell me I'll realise I knew all along but for the life of me I can't think right now lol


----------



## schumigirl

luvpoohandcompany said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only person who thinks this! We haven't been in a few years but I honestly just didn't get the attraction at all!
> 
> Me too lol
> 
> I'm beginning to think we are alot alike! I dreaded those Mr Men and Little Miss books. My eldest loved Little Miss Sunshine and Mr Bump. I may have conveniently left them at Granny's on occasion
> Ok now I'm going to sound stupid but can I ask what TM stands for? Is it task member? I'm sure once you tell me I'll realise I knew all along but for the life of me I can't think right now lol



lol....sounds like we are alike........we sometimes look after my friends granddaughter, she is almost 6 now but loves the Mr Men series.......I tell her they`re too hard for me and can I read her Old Bear instead.......lol.......I don`t blame you for being Mrs Forgetful at times with them........haha...

TM just means Team Member.......Disney has Cast Members.......you`ll have known it, but yes, at times I look and them and I think what the heck does that mean


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

schumigirl said:


> TM just means Team Member.


I knew task didn't sound right lol
Team member makes much more sense. Nicer too and yes the minute I read it I remembered it


----------



## schumigirl

*We popped back home and then sent Janet a txt to make sure we had the right address to pop into the GPS......we could get lost in the parking lot, so I wanted to be sure it was correct. It was. *

*It had been 13 years since we had been to anything Disney apart from a quick stop off to Disney Springs (Downtown Disney to me) a few years ago. If anytime we had discussed visiting Disney in any sense it was soon dismissed very, very quickly.....*

















​*Yes, we are not really big fans of Disney. *

*I always think it`s funny when folks start off a conversation with......we`re really Disney people" .......what the heck???

We set off, not on the road the GPS suggested but along Turkey Lake Road and Palm Parkway then straight through which seemed simpler than the convuluted way GPS wanted to take us which was predominantly the I-4 which we prefer to avoid if we can. *
*
And it doesn`t take us long to get there........we had Janet`s name, room number and our driving licences to show at the security gate if needed. We ended up only needing our licences as ID and we were in. It was a little odd driving these Disney roads again, I think we passed the entrance to Epcot before hitting WL and we commented 2008 was a long time ago when we last visited it. 
*
*And how beautiful is Wilderness Lodge!!!*













*We had never been before and to be honest couldn`t quite get our bearings as to where we were in comparison to the parks, but we`d work it out later when we saw how close we were to the Contemporary........*

*Being honest, WL blew us away as soon as we walked in. It was very reminiscent of Disney`s Sequoia Lodge in DLP but much nicer, and also a little touch of the hotel in The Shining......but it was stunning! 

And the ground didn`t shake and rattle at us being back on Disney property as predicted by someone.......lol......*
*
Janet and her mister were waiting for us in the lobby, in I have to say some rather comfy looking sofas.......and it was so good to see them! We had last met up in December 2019 and although we keep in touch all the time, there`s nothing quite like meeting in person. 

Lots of hugs all round and before I knew it, Tom was off taking pictures, and my goodness there were plenty of things to take a picture of. 
*
*Utterly stunning were the first words to come into my brain when I looked around, and a completely impressive tree.*





































*This was where we were eating dinner later tonight......I had heard quite a lot about this place, but I hadn`t realised it was set in such a beautiful resort. *














*We sat for a while and had a good old catch up and then decided we needed some pictures before we set off for the tour of one of their home resorts......and we were so keen to see more of this beautiful place. 

I loved Janet had worn tartan in a nod to our Scottishness...*

*Disney were still enforcing the masks, so we had to remember and bring one for today, but for the pictures we did take them off and we did see some CM glance over at us as we did so, but when they saw we put them straight back on they were ok about it. I think as long as you don`t take the mickey, they`ll be ok with you. *

























*I have to thank Janet for sending me the picture of the four of us....I have no clue what happened to ours. We had asked a man if he would take our pictures with first our camera, and then using Janet`s phone....and he very kindly obliged, but when all of ours were uploaded, this one wasn`t there......one of life`s little mysteries I guess.......but it`s such a lovely picture, I was she could share it again with us. *














*We were delighted to be shown around this gorgeous place by folks who obviously love it and it shows.....we could see why as soon as we walked in the doors, but as we wandered further, we could really understand as it just got prettier every time we turned.

I was assured I had to rub this bear`s nose for luck?????? *














*Janet explained this beautiful chimney was supposed to represent the Grand Canyon and you can see why.......*

*All through the resort there are cute little areas with fireplaces and they are just the cosiest looking places to sit and pass some peaceful times enjoying a hot chocolate or something a little stronger in our case........*



































*And so to outside........I had seen one picture of the exterior, but it is so much prettier in real life. And quite huge.......*














*We sat at one of the outdoor tables and again, chatted each others ears off......we were already having so much fun and so glad we managed to arrange a meet that suited us both. *

*They had told us of Old Faithful........and we had to see it......and when it did go, yep, we had the camera ready to capture it. It is impressive.*














*We headed round and is quite normal for us, we found a little bar and decided to stop off for a drink and a very nice bar it was too. We had a couple of cocktails, a beer and a soft drink for Tom who was driving........and quite a cool soft drink too, the mickey head dissolved in the soda and he said it was nice.*















































*It is always amazing how time passes so fast when you`re with friends and suddenly it`s dark and you haven`t even noticed the time pass......and we still hadn`t seen some of the hotel........
*












*Someone mention The Shining...........*













​*There is a definite feeling of being the Overlook when you`re here.......only at times and it is so quiet here!!! *














*This part of the hotel is also very beautiful, and if possible cosier than the main body we had started in.....it was just beautiful. *

























*This was another little nook we could easily have sat and passed some time doing absolutely nothing except take in the environment. *

























*We meandered back through the main lobby and just had to get pictures on the cutest little sweetheart bridge ever.......I could envision brides and grooms standing here after they had made their commitment to each other......it was simply precious. *

























*I`m not too good with heights, but this felt high to me......lol......Janet did ask did we want to go up higher, but she saw this was good enough for me......and I did glance over, albeit gripping on to the rail as I did so. *
*
And it was worth looking over for.*













*Yep, you can go further up.......*














*It had been so lovely to see around this gorgeous resort, and seeing it through the eyes of someone who obviously loves the resort was extra special too. 

We were too early for our reservation, so we managed to pounce on a set of seats as they finally became available....this is a busy lobby. And again, we put the world to rights and chatted the time away till it was time for dinner, but we could honestly have sat their for the evening. 
*













*It is a fun restaurant, there`s a nice atmosphere to it and we were looking forward to eating here. *

*We had looked at the menu beforehand and had more or less decided what we were having.......again, we had one of their special cocktails, a beer and Tom had sprite.......I would make sure he had a cocktail later to make up for it......but we did have a look at the menu and then we ordered.....and got the most lovely of cornbread to go along with it.....this was nice!!*














*Janet and Tom both went for the skillet, while mr keisha and I went for the steak which I have to say was cooked beautifully and we had quite the discussion as to whether the long orange veg was sweet potato or carrot.......I lost as it was in fact a very large carrot!! *

*The skillet included, chicken, ribs, pulled pork, pork belly, wings, sausages, mash, sweetcorn and the ultimate devils veg.....green beans!! It was quite a dish. *

























*The meal was lovely, it was so nice and some lovely company too........and time had again passed so fast!!! The evening had truly disappeared and we were surprised at the time......it was time to go. *
*
We ruefully said our goodbyes, although we do speak regularly so it`s not as if we wouldn`t be in touch, but we hoped we can meet up this year again if our dates align too. I`m sure they would.

We had enjoyed a lovely time with both of them and again, would look forward to seeing them next chance we had.
*
*So, we set off and took one last picture of the Lodge before driving off.*














*Driving home took longer as we took the longer way out so we went through Disney Springs and out onto Palm Parkway. *

*We got back home and went to Orchids for a quick drink,  and chatted about the lovely day we`d had and especially at Wilderness Lodge. We were tired, so had one quick drink and headed upstairs to go over what had been another lovely day. *


----------



## schumigirl

luvpoohandcompany said:


> I knew task didn't sound right lol
> Team member makes much more sense. Nicer too and yes the minute I read it I remembered it



I know what you mean......I often forget the silliest of things and then have a "doh" moment....I blame my age half the time.......lol......


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

That picture of the 4 of you and the one with you and Tom on the sweethearts bridge are both lovely!


----------



## PollyannaMom

KathyM2 said:


> schumigirl said:
> Pteranadon Flyers is a ride you can only go on if you have kids below a certain height, but to be honest it has never appealed much at all to us.....
> 
> I find this funny because that coaster looks about my speed lol. I always wanted to ride but never was there when my kids were small enough lol. I may have to borrow a child someday to go on.





schumigirl said:


> lol....so funny! I hear so many folks say they want to borrow a kid to get on it......



 My DS used to joke that he should stand by the line and charge to "chaperone" adults on it!

It was fun, if I remember correctly, but not something I worry about missing now that he's grown.

Your evening at WL sounds lovely!  That resort has been on our short list a couple of times, but we've never ended up choosing it.  Maybe someday...


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Caught myself sighing as I read that last update. I’ve never been to WL but it looks beautiful especially that tree!  What a wonderful day you had! Good food and great company- perfect!


----------



## keishashadow

You’ve done our home great justice  it truly is an amazing property and hold a very special place in our 

dave teased me, saying I slipoed back into my realtor role when doing the tour  hope I didn’t oversell it lol

You’ve surely done it justice here, glad to know you enjoyed exploring it.  thank you for taking the time to make that road trip from U. Was such a fun evening. I nominate the moonshine drink at whispering canyon for an honorable mention


PS Humphrey says hello & ask if you’re still feeling lucky


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> And how beautiful is Wilderness Lodge!!!



Well....I'm a Disney person so :)) lol I love this resort! But in all seriousness, it's one of my faves. It has so many nice areas to sit and relax and just a great atmosphere. Also, love it's location and how easy it is to get to the parks etc.



schumigirl said:


> It was very reminiscent of Disney`s Sequoia Lodge in DLP but much nicer,



Oh sooo much nicer....the rooms are bigger at WL too lol


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

We stayed at WL over Christmas in 2019. I'm so glad we got that trip in before the pandemic because it was truly wonderful, back when there was free Magical Express, free magic bands, free FP+, and free dining! We tried all the restaurants and loved them, especially Storybook Dining. I don't think we'll be back anytime soon but it was perfect for the holidays.


----------



## NancyLuvsMickey

So happy you enjoyed your time at Disney's WIlderness Lodge... It really is a beautiful resort...


----------



## dez1978

count me in with the ppl who want to know more about the strange lady lol


----------



## schumigirl

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> That picture of the 4 of you and the one with you and Tom on the sweethearts bridge are both lovely!



Thanks.....we do like those pictures, that little bridge is just perfect too.


----------



## schumigirl

PollyannaMom said:


> My DS used to joke that he should stand by the line and charge to "chaperone" adults on it!
> 
> It was fun, if I remember correctly, but not something I worry about missing now that he's grown.
> 
> Your evening at WL sounds lovely!  That resort has been on our short list a couple of times, but we've never ended up choosing it.  Maybe someday...



lol....that`s a brilliant idea! Kid for rent......reasonable rates to get adult on ride.......

It really was. I had no idea just how gorgeous the resort was till we stepped into it. I think I can safely recommend it to anyone now we`ve seen it......


----------



## schumigirl

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Caught myself sighing as I read that last update. I’ve never been to WL but it looks beautiful especially that tree!  What a wonderful day you had! Good food and great company- perfect!



Aw, I`m glad you enjoyed reading........

Stunning resort, gorgeous tree and yes, excellent company.....can`t ask for more


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> You’ve done our home great justice it truly is an amazing property and hold a very special place in our
> 
> dave teased me, saying I slipoed back into my realtor role when doing the tour  hope I didn’t oversell it lol
> 
> You’ve surely done it justice here, glad to know you enjoyed exploring it.  thank you for taking the time to make that road trip from U. Was such a fun evening. I nominate the moonshine drink at whispering canyon for an honorable mention
> 
> View attachment 638534
> PS Humphrey says hello & ask if you’re still feeling lucky



Humphrey!!!!! Could not for the life of me remember that name!!! Yep, still feeling that luck........

Oh no, you didn`t oversell it at all.....they should hire you out to promote it!! You did a great job and if we ever did decided to stay at Disney.....(shock horror) it would be there. 

And I`m glad I did it justice in the TR.......phew.......oh as soon as we walked in, genuinely, we could see why you both love it so much. Oh no, it was an absolute pleasure, we wouldn`t have missed it and yes it was a lovely time.....moonshine....that was the name, yes, it was lovely, I forgot to write it down. 

Glad you liked the write up though......


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> Well....I'm a Disney person so :)) lol I love this resort! But in all seriousness, it's one of my faves. It has so many nice areas to sit and relax and just a great atmosphere. Also, love it's location and how easy it is to get to the parks etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sooo much nicer....the rooms are bigger at WL too lol



lol.....I never know if I should just say I`m a Universal person.....but it doesn`t sound as clear as if you`re a Disney person........

Oh goodness yes, I didn`t realise how close it was, love that it has boats too. It was beautiful and yes, so many places to just chill out.

We`ve never stayed at Sequoia Lodge, always chose the Disneyland Hotel or Newport Bay, but we did used to go for dinner in Sequoia and we liked the feel of it, and yes, it felt very similar.

I remember when Sequoia Lodge was on fire many years ago.....quite a sight to see!! We were in Newport Bay that trip so right next to it.


----------



## schumigirl

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> We stayed at WL over Christmas in 2019. I'm so glad we got that trip in before the pandemic because it was truly wonderful, back when there was free Magical Express, free magic bands, free FP+, and free dining! We tried all the restaurants and loved them, especially Storybook Dining. I don't think we'll be back anytime soon but it was perfect for the holidays.



 along.......

I don`t know much about the changes at Disney in detail, just the basics, but such a shame to hear folks are not going due to all the changes......I can imagine what a lovely trip it would have been for you.

And yes, for the Holidays, it`s a perfect hotel. 

Hope you enjoy reading along.......


----------



## schumigirl

NancyLuvsMickey said:


> So happy you enjoyed your time at Disney's WIlderness Lodge... It really is a beautiful resort...



Thank you......we truly were impressed by it, much more than we thought we would be. It`s funny how sometimes you walk into a place and it feels warm and welcoming but others leave you cold.


----------



## schumigirl

dez1978 said:


> count me in with the ppl who want to know more about the strange lady lol



lol......yes, she was very, very odd. 

And probably not as exciting a story repeated......one of those, you had to be there moments......lol.......


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I’ve been looking forward to your WL visit! We stayed there once for Marathon Weekend and really enjoyed how peaceful it is. The lobby is gorgeous, and you had a fabulous tour. I love to see you meeting up with people, it showcases all the fun you are having. All four of you look completely delighted! I’m glad you rubbed Humphrey’s nose for good luck 

Your dinner at WCC looks yummy. The all you can eat skillets are a sight to behold. I’m also glad to see you stepped on Disney property without triggering an apocalypse 

All in all a wonderful visit


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> I’ve been looking forward to your WL visit! We stayed there once for Marathon Weekend and really enjoyed how peaceful it is. The lobby is gorgeous, and you had a fabulous tour. I love to see you meeting up with people, it showcases all the fun you are having. All four of you look completely delighted! I’m glad you rubbed Humphrey’s nose for good luck
> 
> Your dinner at WCC looks yummy. The all you can eat skillets are a sight to behold. I’m also glad to see you stepped on Disney property without triggering an apocalypse
> 
> All in all a wonderful visit



How true!! We did wait for the rumbles as we got out of the car.......lol......

I remember you saying you had stayed there and enjoyed it. Yes, it was a lovely place and the lobby is very impressive for sure. And yes, we all had a lovely time getting together.....
The food was excellent, I don`t think either Janet or Tom got any extra, they both had just the one skillet each, but it was more than enough, they were very nice. 

Does everyone know who Humphrey is........  I guess we must have been the only ones who hadn`t heard of him......


----------



## schumigirl

*THURSDAY DECEMBER 2ND*

​*We were up early as usual this morning.....we always say we`re going to sleep late, but we never do. And this trip was only 2 weeks, so we really wanted to make the most of every moment and it was passing by so fast now!!! 

Up for breakfast and we did eat a doughnut each this morning on top of our usual breakfast......my excuse is, I can`t do the rides on an empty tummy!! Some people prefer to ride with nothing in their tummy, but that`s the worst idea for me, I need to be sugared up. 

We got the boat this morning and we had just missed one, but there was another heading in, so we didn`t wait too long. I did laugh when the boat Captain asked one man if he was going camping for the day......I often joke about the size of folks rucksacks, but this guy......I swear he could have had a teenager inside it......it took up a whole seat and looked as if it weighed a ton! He didn`t find the comment funny, which made me laugh........you have to see the funny side of things at times! 

Tom`s finger prints again, worked ok, we did wonder if that was going to work from now on, but who knew.......

The park was lovely, and very busy in parts, but in other areas, it was like a ghost town. We noticed we had spent very little time in the Studios this trip, something we would alter in our next trip when we had much more time to get around to everything. We do love this park too and at times I think I prefer it to IOA, but it has the Velocicoaster now.....that overrides everything! 

Our first stop this morning was Shrek which would be our final ever visit to it as it would be closed in January to be replaced with a minion alternative.....not sure I like the sound of what`s planned, but who knows.......I`m sure they`ll do it justice whatever it is. 

Shrek is always a once per trip, and it was cute but not something you`d miss if you passed it by. We won`t miss it as such, although we do watch the movie once a year.......they`re keeping the Shrek/Donkey meet and greet which is so much fun and we meant to do it this trip, but just never got around to it.....another thing we just didn`t have the time to do. 

I made sure I had comfort shorts on this morning as we wanted to do RRR.....I was cautious as it can be incredibly rough if you don`t get the front, so we always ask for that and usually it`s fine. There was a little line, but with EP it was a walk on and we did get the front.......but my goodness even the front wasn`t as smooth as it used to be. 

I do love the feeling of pulling the harness over your middle and setting off for that divisive and daunting 13 second climb to the top.......some love it, some hate it.......we love the climb (now) the first time I hated it and thought I was going to fall out......but after that I loved it. Tom and Kyle used to ride this over and over all those years ago, for me, I could do it once, maybe twice but it knocked my head a little too much, so I knew if I wanted to get through the rest of the day, minimal rides on this one. But, it is fun although towards the end it`s just a little too twisty and turny when it`s not so smooth.

We only did this once this morning and that was enough. I`m not sure I`ll bother to ride it again, of course never say never.*

*We do love Gramercy Park in the NY area of Studios.......although not as green as normal, it`s still a very pretty area we do like to wander through when we can.*















*The permanent Christmas Store in the Studios is just off Gramercy Park and is much smaller than it`s counterpart in IOA, but they do have the same scents and aromas as you enter, and you can get most of the main decorations they stock, it`s just tiny in comparison. And it is nice to see another permanent Christmas place in the parks. *













*The famous yellow taxi you just have to take your picture beside.......*
























*Of course we had to go on the Mummy. Next year it`ll be down for around 8 months for a massive refurb so we won`t be on it during our May trip, and we love this ride although it does feel rougher than usual these last few visits. *

*Again, we like the front here, doesn`t seem as harsh on the old back when you land, and it`s just a better ride altogether. This was fun today, we did it twice, both times in the front row and I think that was enough for today on this one. I hope they do a full track refurb when it`s being done. *

*We did look for the older man who has been one of the Mummy stiltwalkers forever and a day........we had our picture taken with him every year since the first visit, kinda like a tradition, but we didn`t see him today. I know he`s still there from others, but he is one of the classics of the area. *
























*And we always wander round the back areas as you see so much detail.....*























*Every window in the parks that have a name on them, usually have some kind of reference to someone who has a connection to Universal Hollywood/Orlando at some point......one of the fascinating little pieces of info that no one cares about usually, but my brain decided things like that matter apparently.......lol......

Terry Winnick for example was the former Executive Vice President and General Manager of Universal Studios Hollywood, since passed away.*













*The restrooms are not left out the amazing designs around the parks.......this has to be one of the most exotic entrances to bathrooms ever.....very impressive......they do have a very urban feel to them.*













*I absolutely love this picture below.......*













*And even in the ladies themselves you see the detail that is so prevalent in the parks everywhere......*
























*We were slowly wandering round the park and it was beautiful looking over the lagoon, it was warm and we just felt so lazy strolling around and smiling constantly in this sunshine........I may have emailed a few friends with pictures of us in this hot sunshine as they endured the horrible cold, wind and snow back home... 

Yes, I did get the odd reply.......similar to this!!! *






















*We were heading to IOA as we were meeting Maria (worfiedoodles) and her husband for lunch at Confisco Grille at 12.30 so we decided to take the Hogwarts Express over for a change. *

*It`s so easy to walk, doesn`t take long but we hadn`t done the train this way in a while and we did like where you disappear into the wall the way Harry and co did. 

It was so quiet!*














*It does feel like a UK train station in many ways, well maybe from many years ago though, modern stations don`t have that old traditional feel anymore. *


























*And as there was no one around, well I did tell one couple to walk past as we were taking pictures, but we had time to capture that famous moment everyone wants to recreate......well, most folks....and certainly us......we love it!!*

























*And after I had disappeared Tom got this weird one of him....obviously the effect of the mirrors but he`d never got this one before of himself.......kinda cool, but we`re easily pleased. *














*Tom heard a woman make a sarky comment as they passed us here.......I laughed when he said what it was, not worth repeating but my goodness there are some miserable bitter folks out there.........*












*I`ll never let anyone`s nasty comments affect me......folks can say what they like about me.......

This train is everything you think of when HP comes on.......and of course like so many other things, you have to capture a picture or two every single visit.......*














*We were sharing a carriage today and they were a nice group of young uns......it`s always nice when folks will chat when you`re in together and they did chat away. We were taking a selfie with the camera, never have really mastered them, and they offered to take our picture so we gladly accepted.........*














*We do like the train, and it`s different each way....I`m sure there might be someone who doesn`t know that......but it is a fun ride both ways and be sure to keep an eye on the door as well as the window.

It doesn`t take long to get to the other park and as we look down towards Hogsmeade it does look busy......we`re not heading that way today though. *














*We stopped in to see how long the wait was for the VC, and it showed 45 minutes, which meant we would wait less than 30 minutes, so we headed in and one rather nice lady looked at my dress and asked if I`d been on it before.......lol.......I thanked her and said we`d been on it many times, so I had known to wear comfort shorts under the dress.......

The line moved fast and it was around a 20 minute wait for us and I`d have waited longer if I had to.......this ride is worth the wait!! We didn`t get the back row today but 2nd from back which was still fun and you do feel the airtime so much more at the back......and wow wow wow again......this ride will never get old! 

We only did it once as the line was a little longer when we looked again, we`d do it again plenty of times. 

Sneetch Beach is a wonderful little hidden in broad daylight treat to see.......some folks don`t wander this far down but it only takes a few seconds to pop down.*

*The Sneetches have left the radio on while they dip into the water and you can see their sandcastle they had built earlier along with their towels.....it`s just cute.*




































*And of course we can`t help but take some more images of our new favourite coaster......*













*We came back up to do the Trolley Train in the Sky......yes, a kids ride, but not to be missed and you see over the parks which do look so pretty, but the views are not to be missed either. 

We were heading round to Confisco and we ran into some Who`s........*














*And then some more........they really are the most colourful of characters and stay exactly in character as they should and how you would expect them to be......the character interactions in the Universal parks are and always have been phenomenal......*













*Tom had a similar sign up in his office when we was in his previous business life.....he did like to run the place!!!!*












*More to come........*


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Oh what I'd give for some Florida sunshine right now!
It looks beautiful in your photos.
I did not know the train was different each way and wow that station was empty! Great photo of you disappearing into the wall.
Tom has the most infectious smile! The photo of you both on the train had me smiling too. No idea why some people are so grouchy but good on you for not letting them dampen your mood. Your TR is really making me want to visit Universal.


----------



## Minnie17

Well that settles it next Disney visit will be at wilderness lodge!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Just look at those Who’s! They are so friendly and cheerful, they really make the holiday come alive  The high in the Sky trolley ride is one of my favorites. I know it’s silly but I really do enjoy the views and kind of ignore whatever soundtrack is playing. I think we’ve heard 4 or 5 different ones over the years.

I’m looking forward to The Mummy rehab. I think it’s going to incorporate new tech and be a very smooth ride.

I love you going through the platform and disappearing. Great photos!

I don’t think I’ve ever been in the U.S. Christmas store, but now I think I have to make it a point to visit.

You packed a lot into the morning!


----------



## schumigirl

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Oh what I'd give for some Florida sunshine right now!
> It looks beautiful in your photos.
> I did not know the train was different each way and wow that station was empty! Great photo of you disappearing into the wall.
> Tom has the most infectious smile! The photo of you both on the train had me smiling too. No idea why some people are so grouchy but good on you for not letting them dampen your mood. Your TR is really making me want to visit Universal.



I know what you mean....we have brilliant sunshine right now as the fog has cleared, but it`s 0c with a real feel of lower, so not exactly inspiring warm thoughts outside! 

Yes, I have pictures of the station completely empty on various trips, we have been quite lucky with crowds previously. And I do like that picture when you disappear into the wall. We`ve often stood back and let folks take the same picture and only once or twice have the folks behind us gripe about it. Most folks are quite patient. 

Thank you, I`ll tell him that....... 

Oh goodness yes, we can`t wait to get back to Universal, it is so beautiful.......


----------



## schumigirl

Minnie17 said:


> Well that settles it next Disney visit will be at wilderness lodge!



Oh I hope you do......completely stunning place and would be a fabulous place for a trip.......you`ll love it!!


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> Just look at those Who’s! They are so friendly and cheerful, they really make the holiday come alive  The high in the Sky trolley ride is one of my favorites. I know it’s silly but I really do enjoy the views and kind of ignore whatever soundtrack is playing. I think we’ve heard 4 or 5 different ones over the years.
> 
> I’m looking forward to The Mummy rehab. I think it’s going to incorporate new tech and be a very smooth ride.
> 
> I love you going through the platform and disappearing. Great photos!
> 
> I don’t think I’ve ever been in the U.S. Christmas store, but now I think I have to make it a point to visit.
> 
> You packed a lot into the morning!




You know we did seem to be busy every day, but when we got home Tom asked me what the heck we did the whole time.......lol......

Oh not silly at all, it`s a lovely little ride and so many pass it by as they consider it a kiddie ride......the views are lovely. And yes, the Who`s are tremendous.

Goodness yes, The Mummy is in dire need of reworking, I do look forward to being back on it come September. Universal usually run pretty well to schedule so I`m confident it`ll be open by then. 

That little store is worth a visit, but we always end up buying from the larger store in IOA.


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> The food was excellent, I don`t think either Janet or Tom got any extra, they both had just the one skillet each, but it was more than enough, they were very nice.


I think I plowed thru half of mine.   Puke t believe the amount of pulled pork, turned out to be my fav on the platter   That’s a rarity fir me, usually find it too dry.  


schumigirl said:


> I need to be sugared up.


Haha that needs to be embroidered on a three pillow!


schumigirl said:


> I`ll never let anyone`s nasty comments affect me......folks can say what they like about me.......


Seriously, how can you complain over being able to jump ahead in line? 


Worfiedoodles said:


> Just look at those Who’s! They are so friendly and cheerful, they really make the holiday come alive


I missed seeing them wah. Glad to see the pic!


----------



## schumigirl

*The Grinch was in the storytime area and there was a fairly long line to see him......and there was a cute little show going on outside too to entertain those waiting....*




*



*​




*He did make a very brief appearance out here and promptly waved his butt at the watching crowds........funny guy!!*














*One of our favourite scenes from The Grinch movie.........*












*lol.........*​



*The colours are always vibrant here, but my goodness, the brilliant sunshine today made them stand out even further and everything looked stunning.*














*I`m not the biggest gardener in the world, and don`t know much about plants and so on, but, the resorts, parks and walkways are all filled with the most gorgeous displays at times.....as I say, not a clue what kind of flowers they are, but they do brighten up many corners of the parks. 
*
























*I think this was the quietest we had managed to see this spot the whole trip, usually it`s heaving with people, but there are odd pockets where there aren`t masses of crowds wandering through or all stopping for the same picture. *























*
We checked in to get a table at Confisco and we asked if we could eat upstairs. It was originally opened up again as an AP area for a while, but now I think anyone can eat up there......they certainly never asked if any of us had one. 

It was slightly early so Tom snapped some pictures and he headed upstairs to get some more and I waited in the entrance for Maria. I was glad of the cool as it was very, very hot out there today. 

Maria and I keep in touch regularly and had done for quite a while, so this was the first time we had met up in real life, and we were so looking forward to it. 

She is one of the 4 very special ladies who have listened to me gripe and moan over the last two years about not being able to travel and have been very patient with my frustrations of not being allowed to visit our favourite place......so along with macraven, keishashadow (both of whom have been friends for the longest time) and Lori (J`aime Paris) I was eternally grateful to them for their friendship especially over this time which did look bleak at times. 
*
*We do also have lots of fun chats too......lol......

Confisco is one of our favourite places to eat and although our experience hadn`t been brilliant last week, it was definitely a one of and very unusual, and there are some lovely little Easter Eggs around the place too. *
*
It`s themed as a restaurant where travellers and sellers from afar would stop off with items to sell, but some of their more unusual items were confiscated and you can see those in varying places around the restaurant, particularly in the entrance when you look up. 
*
*There are several nods to all the areas in the park including a hat like cat in the hat, a giant prehistoric skull supposed to represent JP and so much more.*



























*Upstairs is very nice......a little bare in places, but feels very light and airy too. *










































































*Right on time Maria appeared and we finally got to have a big hug and a big hello.....we both knew we were both huggers so we were ok. Some folks don`t want to hug in this climate but, we`re not hug averse at all......and Maria was as lovely as I knew she`d be in real life.*

*It was wonderful to finally meet up with another Dis friend and of course now a real life friend I`m glad to say. 

I always think we`ve been so lucky with friends we`ve made from the Dis, people come into your life for a reason, I`ve always believed that......we have met the odd person who did not have good motives, but you can spot those folks instantly and we always have.*
*
We always have two batteries for the camera and we "always" charge one when we get back to the room so that we have a spare one if the battery in the camera dies suddenly........as it did today as Tom was taking pictures!! No problem, I brought the spare "charged" battery out of my handbag and he popped it in.......
*
*Yes, you guessed it..........that battery hadn`t been charged!!!!*












*I almost had a panic attack!!!! Yes, our pictures are important to us.......especially when we want to capture meets with friends........*

*But, Tom said there may be a few images left in the battery that was about to give up the ghost.........and we did get our long awaited for picture.......and I really like this picture, so I`m glad he managed to get at least one of us together. *














*Our poor waiter came up twice and we still hadn`t glanced at the menu`s yet.....we were so busy chatting as we all got on like a house on fire, but eventually we did manage to glance and choose some options and Tom did manage to get the food before the battery did give up completely. *

*I think this was the Southwest Salad with chicken for Mr Worfiedoodles.......and it did look lovely and very fresh.*














*Maria`s dish was the Butternut Squash Ravioli which was part of the original AP menu, but it had proved popular and they kept it.....it looked lovely and good portion for sure.
*













*Tom went again for the pork belly Banh Mi sandwich and it was beautiful today, not tough like last time.......*














*I opted for the Char Sui summer rolls which came with a sweet chilli and a peanut sauce........*














*The men had coffee and Maria and I both had one their lovely cocktails......we chose The Raptor Claw.....and very nice it was too!!*














*All the food was delicious, and we had an excellent man looking after us today, he was very attentive and nice too. This had been a lovely lunch and time had again passed so quickly and it was time to go our separate ways. Their son was with them on this trip, so they were meeting back up with him after lunch........*
*
So, we regretfully said our goodbyes and we`d look forward to the next time we could meet up again in the parks...hopefully very soon.... 

It was super hot now.......I can`t remember what we originally planned to do this afternoon, but we had a change of plan and headed back to the hotel to do some laundry, and we were also incredibly excited as our favourite person who was back at work from his trip and we would see him today!!! We do keep in touch of course, but after 2 years I couldn`t wait to see my favourite man in the whole world ......and yes, Tom knows.......lol........


More to come......... *


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> I think I plowed thru half of mine.   Puke t believe the amount of pulled pork, turned out to be my fav on the platter   That’s a rarity fir me, usually find it too dry.
> 
> Haha that needs to be embroidered on a three pillow!
> 
> Seriously, how can you complain over being able to jump ahead in line?
> 
> I missed seeing them wah. Glad to see the pic!



Tom loved the pulled pork too.......it was a lot of food though I have to admit...I noticed Tom didn`t share much with me....usually a sign he is very much enjoying it!!

Oh didn`t I tell you about that comment!!!! I thought I did......no, she made a comment about folks who wrote dreadful TR`s on websites....only she wasn`t as polite as that, I`m sure the common name for detritis was mentioned..........I`m assuming she meant me.......lol.......I think she must have heard me laugh when Tom told me what she muttered to the person with her as I hadn`t heard properly.......and you know me, I have a loud laugh!!! 

The Who`s are all amazing.......every one of them......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Oh didn`t I tell you about that comment!!!! I thought I did......no, she made a comment about folks who wrote dreadful TR`s on websites....only she wasn`t as polite as that, I`m sure the common name for detritis was mentioned..........I`m assuming she meant me.......lol.......I


Aaah, I do recollect now. Only a twit could be so miserable when in the parks.  You should’ve summoned management, the HHN design staff obviously left one of their witches behind there.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Aaah, I do recollect now. Only a twit could be so miserable when in the parks.  You should’ve summoned management, the HHN design staff obviously left one of their witches behind there.



lol, that`s funny......everyone`s not going to like us, and that`s ok, I`m good with that, there`s some folks I can`t be doing with for sure!

But, I agree in the parks, who could be so miserable! But, I obviously left an impression with her for her to feel ok about making such a comment........bless her little heart........


----------



## Worfiedoodles

We had such a wonderful time having lunch with you and Tom! It really was a lovely space and a delicious meal, and the company was absolutely delightful! Love your account of our first meeting, although it really was like getting together with old friends  Can’t wait to do it again!


----------



## Minnie17

Pictures are lovely and the food looks delish


----------



## jnjusoioa

_So glad you guys finally got back!!! Had been thinking of you guys a lot and had not been on the boards for awhile and then found this, so awesome!!! Sorry we couldn't meet up, maybe someday. My Mom and I actually left Naples, FL and moved back home to PA, so not sure when I will get back but  maybe someday. So glad to see you both were able to make it back though and love reading along with all your fun adventures!!!_


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> We had such a wonderful time having lunch with you and Tom! It really was a lovely space and a delicious meal, and the company was absolutely delightful! Love your account of our first meeting, although it really was like getting together with old friends  Can’t wait to do it again!



Thank you Maria......yes, it was lovely and we absolutely will see you in May for another meet up.......it`s not too far away now too......


----------



## schumigirl

Minnie17 said:


> Pictures are lovely and the food looks delish



Aw thanks.......I wish I could take credit for them all, but I got to take very few this time........and yes the food was lovely!


----------



## schumigirl

jnjusoioa said:


> _So glad you guys finally got back!!! Had been thinking of you guys a lot and had not been on the boards for awhile and then found this, so awesome!!! Sorry we couldn't meet up, maybe someday. My Mom and I actually left Naples, FL and moved back home to PA, so not sure when I will get back but  maybe someday. So glad to see you both were able to make it back though and love reading along with all your fun adventures!!!_



 back jnjusoioa.......

It`s good to see you post again........

Yes, I`m sorry we couldn`t say hello.......and hope you`re settled back in PA now. Florida isn`t going anywhere, I`m sure you`ll get back at some point.

But, hope things are going well for you now and hope you enjoy the TR too......


----------



## schumigirl

*We got back home and did some laundry and then headed up to the Club Lounge........our friend was back at work today and he knew we`d be up in the lounge around 5pm, and I was just standing at the desk when he appeared and I almost burst into tears when I saw him!! After so long it was wonderful. *
*
He really is the most special person to us and again, catching up through emails is nice but seeing him and getting hugs is the best! Tom followed him in a few minutes later and said he knew I`d be in tears.....lol.......
*
*We sat down and had the best catch up and things like did we need a late check out the day we were leaving......but it was just lovely seeing him again. We had kept each other updated on all that was going on in our lives.....and he kept us updated on the hotels situations and after telling him so many times out trips wouldn`t be happening, it was lovely sending him the email saying our tests were negative, we would be coming....finally!! 

A lady who used to be his assistant came up too and said she knew she`d find him here as she knew we were back, and it was lovely to see her too, she is just the nicest lady and we always love to see her too. *
*
Eventually they set off after we had a good old chatter and we knew we`d see him again, although we were running out of days at this point!! 

We sat for a while and then headed off to go out for dinner, we were going to Red Lobster which has always been a favourite place for us to eat and we always went to the one down by the Convention Centre. 

Although we had been watching the NASA/SpaceX sites as SpaceX were launching Falcon 9 tonight after a delay from the previous night. It was carrying 48 Starlink satellites and 2 observational satellites and we thought it was going to be later, but we had on the radio and they were announcing the take off as we were driving down I-Drive......typical........but we just managed to see it.........well, barely.......

That little orange glow was the rocket........and it still gives us the shivers seeing them go........  *













*We parked up at RL and immediately thought how quiet it looked, usually the parking lot is busy, and when we walked in it was definitely quieter than we`d ever seen it.....not usually a good sign for a normally busy restaurant. *

*But, we took a booth near the bar and I ordered my old favourite the strawberry Lobsterita.......and I will say straight off.....it was light on alcohol compared to previous visits. Usually you could taste the rum. *














*Cheddar Bay biscuits were delivered and it was the barman who was taking our orders and delivering the food tonight, there was a distinct lack of staff around compared to usual. I would guess there were 3 other booths filled and one man at the bar who was there for endless shrimp.......that was it. *













*I ordered the choose 3 items and got lobster, steak and bacon wrapped scallops which came with fries and coleslaw, and have to say the steak here is always lovely and very well cooked for a seafood restaurant, I`d asked for it rare and it was indeed rare. *













*Tom ordered the lobster, garlic scampi and shrimp skewer again with fries and coleslaw......we could easily have shared one coleslaw as they are quite large portions. 

We like most couples, pick off each others plates and all the food was lovely, we did enjoy it. *














*The food was lovely, but we found the atmosphere just lacking with hardly anyone in tonight. Our barman said when the Convention Centre had nothing on, they were exceptionally quiet but obviously Covid had affected business too. *
*
Many folks asked us if we felt comfortable eating in restaurants and generally ok in the parks and around without wearing a mask, and the answer is yes. We felt fine not wearing masks and enjoyed it too. As for restaurants, yes, absolutely.......we were more than happy eating inside as we do want to get back to normal where possible. We were double vaxxed and now boosted too, so what more can we do. 

We left and headed home and even I Drive didn`t seem as busy as we usually saw it......
*
*Parked the car in our usual spot, and headed over to StrongWater for our usual nightly libations and chatter.......

Weird coincidence.......we had commented to our mate Samuel a few days ago there were no Christmas trees on the walkway between the two hotels.......and like magic, tonight they were all back......lovely to see them. Although we also noticed there was no tree in the Club lounge this year, there had been one previous years. *













*We sat at the bar tonight again and spent several fun hours chatting to Lenny, Fernando and the newest member Anthony......he`ll do just fine in there. *
*
We got a masterclass in Rum tastings and the history of some of the most common and some of the most expensive which was so interesting and the 3rd picture was the strangest ones as it had the aroma of olives. It was different for sure. But, we loved hearing about the different types and tasting a few we`d never have thought on trying. 
*
*The Selva Rey is owned by Bruno Mars and they use it in the Espresso Martini cocktail which was beautiful......*














































*Fernando introduced us to Bree who is one of the managers down in Amatista, lovely young lady, and he wanted us to try a cocktail she had created to see what we thought of it........well, we`d be delighted to do that!! *
*
It was a gingerbread based cocktail that had ice cream in it, so it was almost like a dessert and a cocktail........*













*And it was delicious, she had really come up with a lovely drink for the season. *












*We ordered a couple of old favourites too and they were as always lovely......you can really taste the alcohol in these!!! *

*The Rum Revival and the last typhoon......*























*We fancied some dessert so both opted for the coconut flan each, this is a real treat of a dessert and one we didn`t want to share tonight, so one each it was. *














*We`d had the best evening over here......we had laughed non stop and learned about rums.......we finally thought we should head back home for the night, but on the way out we saw further down the bar Neil and Luke the two guys from the other night........and we found out when we were in on Tuesday night sitting with Britney, they had been in too with their friend Mike Aiello who is Mr HHN himself.....we were gutted we had missed them and Mike A too. I was more wondering how we hadn`t seen them as the bar isn`t that big.....but we didn`t. *
*
We chatted some more and knew we wouldn`t see them again this trip as they were going home next day.......but, we knew we`d see them in May as they were going to be here then too and in September also......so we made sure we swapped emails to be able to keep in touch. But, such lovely guys, we were glad to have met them. 
*
*It was around 11.30 at this point so we walked back and again, dropped into bed with barely saying goodnight to each other......we were incredibly tired tonight. *


----------



## schumigirl

*FRIDAY DECEMBER 3RD*

​
*We did rather unusually sleep slightly later this morning, but not by much as we are naturally early risers......well, I am....Tom would happily sleep late some days of the week, but never does although he generally sleeps longer than I do as a rule. *
*
Today we planned not too much during the day as we had the OI event tonight and we knew that would be a reasonably late one so we decided to not visit the parks this morning instead going to do some shopping at Publix and Mall at Millenia as we had to pick up a few things I hadn`t got round to getting yet. 

We took our time over breakfast and lingered a little longer as I was really enjoying the orange juice free mimosa.....yes, it was just sparkly.........one man at the desk said it was always ok to have alcohol at breakfast if you gave it a nice name like a mimosa......I said I loved a glass of morning sparkly.......he said that sounded cool and was going to refer to it from now on as morning sparkly......sounds nicer than boozing!!! 

We set off later and met up with some folks we knew from behind the front desk and chatted to them for a while and marvelled at how few front desk were left over from our previous visits. So many folks had moved on to other things. 

We walked outside to another glorious day and it was another very warm one, we were loving not needing any kind of top or jacket day and night, this was far more than we ever hoped for weather wise. 

Publix didn`t take long but we ran into someone who used to work in the lounge a long time ago, maybe 10 years ago and I didn`t see her at first but she recognised us which was nice as I`d have walked past her. We had a catch up and she`s now married with 3 kids and a happy stay at home mum.....I told her that was the best job I ever had.....full time mum, I loved it. It was nice to see someone from such a long time ago who remembered us.

We put our stuff in the boot of the car and headed to the Mall at Millenia. We had so many things still to purchase and stores to visit, and we didn`t think we were going to have time to do it all weirdly.......

Parking today was oddly easy, usually it`s incredibly busy but we were parked the closest we have ever made. 

And it is the most lovely Mall.......

*












*Father Christmas already had a line of folks waiting to see him, the central area is very well done and I wished we had managed to visit at night as the lights and tree would have looked even prettier. *













*And a wave from the main man himself.........*



































*We visited Mont Blanc first as we were picking up some refills for Kyle`s pen he had treated himself to last time we were here. This store insisted you wear a mask inside, and they had them at the entrance as most folks didn`t have them anymore. It was ok and we wouldn`t be in there for long. I do find some of the staff in there a little snippy for no apparent reason, and we got one of them today, I can be as clipped back on these occasions though. We paid for the refills and quickly left before heading to Bloomingdales, Tiffany (just looking) and then Macy`s. *
*
I picked up a load of make up from Clinique and bought some of my favourite perfume from Chanel, but the woman put the wrong one in the bag and we didn`t notice till we got home.......trying to contact Macy`s has been a nightmare.......but that`s another story. 

Williams and Sonoma was the last store we were going to, when we noticed they now have a rather cheap and nasty looking Amazon store in there!!! I was surprised as a few years ago they got rid of the Lindt and Yankee Candle stores as they weren`t "high end" enough for the Mall. Yet, here was this bargain basement looking store in a prime location slap bang in the middle of the mall.......and it was a shambles inside, we spent about 30 seconds, decided it was junk and left. 

We picked up our usual couple of items from Williams and Sonoma and headed back to the car as we were getting hungry now and were ready for lunch. 

Traffic is always a nightmare around here....if you get stuck at the lights, you can lose an age waiting for it to be your turn again.....and generally it felt a lot busier than previous visits, but that could just be perception. 

Nagoya Sushi is in the same complex as Toojays and you`d miss it if you didn`t know it was there, it`s way in the back and not too many tourists visit it according to the guys who work there, but it is lovely and well worth visiting.*
























*We ordered a chardonnay for me and lemonade for Tom and then had a look at the menu, but we knew what were having.......*













*It`s quite a small place but every time we`ve come in for lunch or dinner, there has always been a steady stream of customers and fairly busy which is a good sign. 
*













*We both opt for a Bento Box each which consisted of miso soup to start then vegetable tempura, a California Roll, 2 pieces of deep fried gyoza and egg fried rice with your choice of meat. 

The Miso soup is beautiful, but we have never had a bad Miso soup anywhere.....we even ate the tofu that I usually avoid like the plague......*













*I opted for the spicy chicken, which isn`t overly spicy at all, but it is delicious and the mix of other ingredients works well together. *












*Tom went for the Beef Teriyaki which he really enjoyed too. *












*This had been a really lovely lunch and we were so glad we had managed a visit as we missed so many places out this trip, but very much a local feel to this place and not at all touristy which we always enjoy. *

*Yes, I`m a tourist who avoids tourist places at times.........ironic huh.......*























*It`s a nice little shopping area with some very nice eating places and only a 10 minute drive from home off of Sand Lake Road, handy for us as there`s also a very nice Publix over the other side of the street. *
*
We were meeting someone for coffee and they were already sitting outside in one of the places. This was going to be a quick one as they were heading off to work, they`re now at Disney working, behind the scenes in their finance side. But, again it was a nice little catch up as I don`t know when we`ll manage it again. 

We headed back home and deposited our purchases in the two closets.......and now I was seriously worried about our suitcase issue.......Tom had a solution......we`d go buy a 4th suitcase as we had 2 suitcases each in our allowance of 50lbs each and at the minute we only had 3 suitcases.....problem solved. 

But, right now we were going to try and have an hours snooze before heading out tonight for the OI event we were so looking forward to. *


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> I always think we`ve been so lucky with friends we`ve made from the Dis, people come into your life for a reason, I`ve always believed that......we have met the odd person who did not have good motives, but you can spot those folks instantly and we always have.



Totally agree. I love meeting people from the DIS! some non Dis-ers think this is weird but I've only had good experiences with it!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Our malls have become ghost towns, I’m glad the stores you wanted to visit were still open. We now not only have to be masked, we also have to show proof of vaccination to get into interior spaces. It doesn’t bother us, just glad to get into them and not have everything closed.

I love how your purchase closet keeps growing— the mark of a successful trip! 

I think morning sparkly should become a thing! I am ready to promote it with my words and deeds 

I’m so glad you were able to meet up with more friends! I think it just makes your trips feel like a long, lovely reunion.

Do you have favorites among the offsite restaurants you visit? I can see you having a favorite in each type of cuisine


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> Totally agree. I love meeting people from the DIS! some non Dis-ers think this is weird but I've only had good experiences with it!



lol....yes, I remember real life friends and my mum being worried when I said we were meeting strangers off the internet....... 

Yes, ones who have become lifelong friends, I`ll be forever grateful for......and yes, the odd one or two, well......best forgotten!!! But, the friends we`ve made sure outweigh the nasties! 

I`m glad you`ve had the same experiences too with Dis meets....it is nice.


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> Our malls have become ghost towns, I’m glad the stores you wanted to visit were still open. We now not only have to be masked, we also have to show proof of vaccination to get into interior spaces. It doesn’t bother us, just glad to get into them and not have everything closed.
> 
> I love how your purchase closet keeps growing— the mark of a successful trip!
> 
> I think morning sparkly should become a thing! I am ready to promote it with my words and deeds
> 
> I’m so glad you were able to meet up with more friends! I think it just makes your trips feel like a long, lovely reunion.
> 
> Do you have favorites among the offsite restaurants you visit? I can see you having a favorite in each type of cuisine



That`s such a shame your Malls are like that, yes wouldn`t bother us either having to show proof of being vaxxed. 

Oh the purchases......lol......I just wish we hadn`t put off buying some stuff till the last few days as we did miss out on products we wanted to buy.....but might have been a good thing in the end!! 

Oh favourite restaurants...........there`s a question!! 

Steaks......well, Eddie V`s/Ocean Prime and don`t laugh.......Ale House do a tasty steak lol.......and Longhorn for cheap and cheerful too. 

Seafood....so many places that we love......Oceannaire/Eddie V`s/Hot n Juicy Crawfish/Big Fin and probably a hundred more........

BBQ........4Rivers. 

Sushi......Nagoya Sushi without a doubt.

We really are spoilt for choice with so many options out there......no wonder we can`t diet out there..........


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> Traffic is always a nightmare around here....if you get stuck at the lights, you can lose an age waiting for it to be your turn again.....and generally it felt a lot busier than previous visits, but that could just be perception.


Yes, the timing of the lights, even when traffic is relatively light re time of day has always puzzled me.

those bento boxes are the nicest i’ve seen in ages!  typically avoid ordering as, often, it seems they toss in food that tastes as tho it’s been on warming table…kiss of death for that sort of grub.  

Red lobster here has been bit of ghost town too, doesn’t help their quality has gone way downhill last two Years.   Shrimp size is now minuscule.  Used to be a solid place for those of us living inland to get our fix.  Hope that turns around once supply chain issues resolve.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Yes, the timing of the lights, even when traffic is relatively light re time of day has always puzzled me.
> 
> those bento boxes are the nicest i’ve seen in ages!  typically avoid ordering as, often, it seems they toss in food that tastes as tho it’s been on warming table…kiss of death for that sort of grub.
> 
> Red lobster here has been bit of ghost town too, doesn’t help their quality has gone way downhill last two Years.   Shrimp size is now minuscule.  Used to be a solid place for those of us living inland to get our fix.  Hope that turns around once supply chain issues resolve.



Yes, I see what they pass off as Bento Boxes elsewhere and cringe......fries???? Really??

They were lovely, we`ve had them there before and the standard is very high and very fresh too.

That`s a shame about the RL near you.......yes, hope it gets sorted soon for your area. 

I have to say our food was still good, but just something not the same about the whole place put us off. I`m not sure we`ll rush back, plenty more seafood options.....and ones that serve oysters......lol.......


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> I have to say our food was still good, but just something not the same about the whole place put us off. I`m not sure we`ll rush back, plenty more seafood options.....and ones that serve oysters......lol.......


The chain is large/strong enough to weather the storm.  I fully expect them to bounce back, even stronger.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> The chain is large/strong enough to weather the storm.  I fully expect them to bounce back, even stronger.



I completely agree. They`ll be around for a long time......

So many turn their nose up to RL, but never had anything to complain about with their food over the years.


----------



## schumigirl

*We did manage to snooze, for maybe an hour or so before I jumped in the shower first while sleeping beauty slept some more, I managed to get the hair dried and straightened before he woke up........we did go up to the lounge for an hour before heading to the parks. *

*We were really looking forward to this night. 

In 2020 before this whole madness kicked off, we had purchased tickets for the Dec 2020 OI event. Obviously the travel ban kicked in and there was no way we would make it and they make it clear (rightly so) they don`t give refunds. *
*
I contacted them by email and spoke to a lovely lady called Rebecca, I explained I completely understood the no refund policy, but was there anything they could do for the future.....she said they would be delighted to reissue the ticket for 2021 if we could make any of the events to just contact her using the same order number and she would reissue the tickets for whatever night we wanted. When we knew borders were opening and we would be travelling to Orlando, I contacted Rebecca again and she issued the new tickets online within a few hours......excellent service from OI. 
*
*We passed an hour in the lounge with the usual chatter and a couple of glasses of wine, then went down to get the boat tonight, and it was another warm one.......*












*It was busy as the parks were emptying out for the most part, and it was nice to be going in as everyone was leaving. *
























*We had been assigned to check in on The Studio side which was fine, some were checking in at IOA and it was well organised from the start. *

*The tents were clearly visible and the line moved quickly, soon we were called to go forward and we were issued with the wrist band and given a $15 gift card that can be used anytime, not just tonight and then we headed in to the park.*














*It was still too early as it didn`t officially start till 8pm, so we wandered around the Studios front part for a while as we planned to focus on IOA tonight......Velocicoaster here we come.........*

*The light show round the lagoon was going on, but we had seen it several times and weren`t fussed on seeing it tonight, but we still grabbed a snap or two of the fireworks. *














*We did like the tree this year.......they had enhanced it by adding lights that changed colours frequently and it was a better look that previous years. *
























*And I did think the purple lights were the nicest.........*













*I`m going to be honest.........*
*
I detest that darn squirrel!!! I understand he`s been around in varying degrees since 2015 and there is a whole back story as to why they popped him in the tree or in different places around the park........but I hate squirrels......they`re definitely seen as vermin over here!!!! Mind you, so are mice I guess.......

I`m told I have no soul at times and incredibly Grinch like on occasions......me???????.......... 
*
*But, his face is everywhere and merchandise is everywhere too........not a fan. And he was easy to find, not difficult as we had been told........*














*It was nice wandering as the crowds eased a little......the TM`s were going around with the large industrial vacuums trying to pick up as many tiny pieces of ticker tape as they could......thankless task. *




































*All around the parks tonight there were several huge OI signs......we captured as many as we could. I think this was the only one we would get in the Studios. *

*When Tom was taking this picture, a man came up and asked why we were wearing the wristbands, they were pink so quite noticeable........I explained to him about the event and he said he`d never heard about it......he did ask what it cost and when I told him he said, not something he`d be interested in. *














*The Hollywood area of the Studios was more or less deserted when we walked round to see it tonight........*

























*We were loving this.....almost the whole place to ourselves........except one couple........he suddenly yelled "get off my lawn" at us as they were taking pictures of the deserted street as we wandered into it......lol........she was mortified her husband shouted out, but we laughed as did he.........we moved to the side so he could get his pictures while she came over to apologise......we told her we saw the funny side of it, honestly, it was something we`d all maybe like to do. It must have been so annoying as one minute he had a completely empty street, then we sauntered into the middle of his master piece........oops. *
*
We chatted to them briefly and they were nice, but she was still annoyed at his audacity.......lol.......*














*I adore Christmas and Christmas lights, so this is a complete joy for me to wander around and see everything so lit up. *





































*It was getting much quieter now than even 10 minutes ago, I think most who were leaving had left and I`m not quite sure where folks coming in were going, but maybe it was still early. 
*













*We headed down towards RRR and we were headed to the short cut between the Minion ride and the side entrance to the Universal store, they were opening that at 8pm so as we wanted to be in IOA, that`s where we would go. *














*There weren`t many folks waiting here, a TM was holding folks back from going up to the gate where there were about 6 TM gathering round the gates.......and we soon saw why.......*

*They couldn`t get the gate open. *










​


----------



## KathyM2

I'm glad you were able to make use of the tickets purchased pre-pandemic...but is the event just a special night where only people with tickets could go? Just to have a more empty environment?


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> I'm glad you were able to make use of the tickets purchased pre-pandemic...but is the event just a special night where only people with tickets could go? Just to have a more empty environment?



Yes, they do several each year and it`s a hard ticket event that does sell out quickly. 

Rides are all open, unless they have issues of course, but limited waits, very limited waits......and all food and non alcoholic drinks are free, well, they`re included in your ticket. 

Almost every place in both parks was open. 

And it did feel empty in a lot of areas. Fabulous event.


----------



## jnjusoioa

_Can't even believe my luck, I literally had a ticket for the meet up on Friday night and was going to take the trip up as Mom and I were leaving to head back to PA on the 19th of December and then at the last minute I just figured I wouldn't go up as I was depressed and didn't really have anyone to go with, etc. So sad now, wish I would have headed up as if I would have seen you both I would have recognized you and said hello. _


----------



## angryduck71

Caught up again!  Your Queen really took some time away from me last week as you know. 

I am a bit jealous as I almost dragged you over to the Mouse in 2020. Lol.

I am really excited to read about the OI meetup. I keep thinking I want to go….


----------



## schumigirl

jnjusoioa said:


> _Can't even believe my luck, I literally had a ticket for the meet up on Friday night and was going to take the trip up as Mom and I were leaving to head back to PA on the 19th of December and then at the last minute I just figured I wouldn't go up as I was depressed and didn't really have anyone to go with, etc. So sad now, wish I would have headed up as if I would have seen you both I would have recognized you and said hello. _



Oh no!

I`m so sorry you didn`t make that trip, and sorrier to hear you were feeling so bad. It would have been nice to have been finally able to say hello......

That is such a recent move back to PA........I hope you feel more settled there soon, must be quite different for you, even just the weather!


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Caught up again!  Your Queen really took some time away from me last week as you know.
> 
> I am a bit jealous as I almost dragged you over to the Mouse in 2020. Lol.
> 
> I am really excited to read about the OI meetup. I keep thinking I want to go….



Yes, we nearly made it to AK, I think that`s where we planned to meet at......almost!! 

You have been busy with your trip for sure......and yes, the OI event is a fun one. We are hoping to meet up with our friend from the hotel this year if the dates align, no idea of our dates yet, never mind the OI dates, but fingers crossed.

I think you`d both enjoy it.


----------



## schumigirl

*It took them about 10-15 minutes to get the gates open, we did ponder walking as at one point as they all looked dumbfounded as to how to open the gate......when as if by magic, they suddenly parted and the TM beckoned us to come forward.....and we were heading to IOA.*
*
It`s only a few minutes walk and a good shortcut to the other park.....I wish they had this open all the time, it would be so handy. Although to be fair, it`s not a long from one park to the other, even if you`re at the back at the furthest point, but this would work.
*
*It didn`t seem overly busy here either, and we thought everyone would be at Velocicoaster or Hagrids by now.*














*Walking through the park at night, it does feel different and being so quiet too was lovely. I wouldn`t say it was deserted, it wasn`t, but it did feel very empty in places......and the walkway to the VC was deserted and so pretty lit up.*














*It was eerily quiet here after us thinking it would be crowded.........I think there were around 5 people walk in front of us, we were delighted though. *
*
We had been told queues were minimal for the OI events, but this was going to be a complete walk on..........*


























*This was better than we had hoped, no one around us so we got to walk through with barely anyone else behind or in front. *

*I popped my hoodie on to save squeezing it into the locker and I couldn`t carry it on the ride, so even though it was warm, I just wore it. *














*The line is an ok one.....it`s not spectacular and if you miss it, you`re not missing that much. The animatronics for sure are very good and very lifelike I will admit and there are some cool things to see but it`s not one of those "have to see" lines.The video they show upstairs is quite fun and if you`ve seen the movie it is very funny and makes more sense. *













*
This non line was fabulous and we just walked straight to the loading area and I asked for the front row which for some reason seemed more alarming at night, but Tom was desperate to do it, so ask for the front we did, and we only waited one set of carriages to get that honour!!! 

I think I may have cursed once or twice as I climbed in and put the harness on this time asking myself why I was on the front, not sure why but the darkness added another element to this coaster that perturbed me a little.....but before I knew it we were off........and I thought this was a cool coaster during the day....at night we loved it even more. 

Seeing the park all lit up as you whooshed by rocks and dinosaurs was exciting and yes, the thrust of the carriages before you climbed the top hat seemed even angrier tonight and I at first freaked out as it climbed up, seemingly slower than I remembered it being during daylight hours.......but as you reach the top of the hat.....my goodness the views are phenomenal....and then you look down as you descend at an extreme pace and feel as though you are entering an abyss before again being summersaulted around and twisted and turned in every direction, and even better is you can`t quite see what`s coming so your brain doesn`t get a chance to to adjust and it is a complete incursion of every sense you have......and it is completely and utterly beyond exciting......and yes, I screamed the whole way round!!! Apologies if you were on the rows behind........

I lost count of how many times we rode this tonight at this point........I did have a break of one ride while Tom went on his own. He has no problems with balance or vertigo, and  I don`t usually, but we had been turned upside down so many times I just needed a little break.....but as soon as he came off, I was straight back on again with him. 

We didn`t ask for the front again tonight, but I couldn`t wait to do it again. And during the day too. 
*
*The brilliant thing about this event was no waits for the newest and best coaster Universal has ever created......it was worth the price of the ticket for this alone. *













*I nipped to the bathroom in The Lost Continent and brushed my hair that looked like I had been holding on to a Van de Graaff generator....yes, it was a mess.*











*
Food wasn`t a priority for us tonight. It was good how everything open was free, or paid for with your ticket, but ideal for folks to maybe try something they hadn`t before....we heard the butterbeer was popular. All available food and non alcoholic drinks were free. There was a themed cocktail for sale which sounded nice and we planned to try that later. 

For us, we wanted to try the chicken stingers. 

Don`t laugh, we had last tasted them in 2007, and really liked them. Kyle got the plain chicken tenders, and we ordered the hot ones and the tenders were coated in a hot sauce that was part of the coating......very spicy.....so we had always said we`d get them again. It only took us 14 years. 

Well, they were a bit of a disappointment to say the least........they were just chicken tenders which we don`t really eat and a side of hot sauce........er, it`ll be another 14 years before I try them again. 
*
*They weren`t awful, as I said chicken tenders are not something we`d usually order at the best of times we just wanted to try them again. The batter was hard on most of them, fries were not overly hot, and what we ate of it filled a hole is all I can say. We had nibbled a little in the Club Lounge so we were quite hungry now, but we didn`t plan to eat a lot here tonight, we just picked the wrong thing. Although I did grumble a lot at how cheated I felt......lol*














*But, as we were eating a lady came over and introduced herself as the lovely Melissa......NashvilleTrio on here.......I knew she was living here and she had posted maybe one day we`d say hello.......and it was tonight! *
*
She was with her son and off to meet her husband, so we had a brief chat which was lovely, it`s always nice to be able to put a face to a name, and she was a very nice lady, we were so glad she had introduced herself to us....... 

To be honest we put most of the food in the trash, we`d find something else later but for now we were heading to Hagrids. I think Melissa`s son told us he hadn`t waited long, so sounded good to us. 

It really was quiet. *

































*We caught the lights of the night show before we headed into the lockers for Hagrids....it`s quite stunning to catch and we planned to see the next one as we came off Hagrids. *






































*The lockers weren`t too bad at all as we went to the ones to the left of the entrance and there was hardly anyone there, so we set off not really knowing how the line would be. *














*We got talking to a German man who was heading home the next day and hadn`t managed to ride this yet. He was here travelling with his mother, he was maybe 30 and lived in London and was half Brazilian, so very interesting to chat to as we waded through the line which took slightly longer as they had a mini delay......but when you`re chatting you tend not to notice and it wasn`t too long before we were at the front, I think we waited maybe 20 minutes, and tonight I was taking the bike as I had been in the sidecar on previous rides. *
*
I do prefer the bike for sure. 

This is another amazing ride with one or two surprises in there, and with one of them, I`d really like to do the front which we haven`t done yet, but wherever you are it is a fabulous ride which is fast....faster than I remembered from before, and at night it does seem faster. And there is a decent storyline for this coaster. 

My addled brain wasn`t as keen on the backward part of this ride, so we stopped at one ride tonight as that was enough for me. But such a fun ride. And the line is a good one worth walking through, although if you are a little disturbed by enclosed spaced, the low corridors at some points may not be comfortable for you. It`s just ok for me, but it does feel quite enclosed for a little part. 



More coming up........








*


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

Catching up and sounds like the OI meetup was a wonderful time!


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> But, his face is everywhere and merchandise is everywhere too........not a fan. And he was easy to find, not difficult as we had been told........





schumigirl said:


> as we were eating a lady came over and introduced herself as the lovely Melissa......NashvilleTrio on here.......I knew she was living here and she had posted maybe one day we`d say hello.......and it was tonight!


Oh, she is such a nice person, met her ages ago at an informal meet.  Was so shocked to hear my screenname called one night at HHN last year, turned & there she & the mr were.  I swear she didn’t age a day


----------



## schumigirl

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> Catching up and sounds like the OI meetup was a wonderful time!



Glad you`re caught up, and yes, it was a fabulous night we definitely hope to repeat in the future sometime.


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 640083
> 
> Oh, she is such a nice person, met her ages ago at an informal meet.  Was so shocked to hear my screenname called one night at HHN last year, turned & there she & the mr were.  I swear she didn’t age a day




       

Now that`s funny!!!


Yes, Melissa was lovely....and we wished we could have chatted longer, but you know what it`s like time wise as she was off to meet her husband. But, I agree......and it`s always nice to meet nice people!!

And yes, some folks don`t look any different over many years........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Gosh...I'm FINALLY caught up!!!!!!!!  

Great trip report.  You and Tom take beautiful clear pictures!  

Can't wait to hear your final thoughts on the IO meet up.  It's on e a bucket list for me.  I think now that I'm dragging dh to Universal on our trip to Orlando...he would be game for it again - only with the boys and maybe dd in tow as well.  There is a method to my madness 

So many rides I want to do and dh experience.  We will see how many we can get on.  

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Looks like you had a wonderful time at the OI event I bet you have the velocicoaster memorized after so many rides 

I’m sorry the chicken was not as advertised. I would have also expected something different. I did wonder about the quality with all the free food…I’m sure they were focused on producing great quantities for hungry attendees and maybe didn’t marinate as appropriate.

I’m really glad to hear your report on the que. I was thinking about walking through just to see the animatronics, but no need now


----------



## tink1957

Well I finally caught up.
Glad you enjoyed the meetup.  We had a blast when Danielle and I went a few years ago...the best part was trying every flavor of ice cream at Florean Fortescue's which was something we would never do if we had to pay. 

I'm still in awe of you for riding the Velocicoaster so many times in one night.  I'll need some liquid courage to get on it again.

Looking forward to your next adventure.


----------



## jnjusoioa

schumigirl said:


> Oh no!
> 
> I`m so sorry you didn`t make that trip, and sorrier to hear you were feeling so bad. It would have been nice to have been finally able to say hello......
> 
> That is such a recent move back to PA........I hope you feel more settled there soon, must be quite different for you, even just the weather!



_Yes, so crazy, I couldn't believe it when I saw that you guys were there and I should have been as well. It was a very difficult time, difficult decisions to be made, I was in a bad place. PA is home, I thought the move to FL would be good but it wasn't so back home, just wish I would have made that trip up for the meet up as I had the ticket bought and everything and it would have been nice to say hello, but maybe at some point we will have that chance. 

On a lighter note, your pictures are wonderful as always!! Looks like you both were having a great time, that is so good, I was so happy to see that you guys were finally able to make it back!!! The no lines at the meet up looks wonderful and what great photo ops you had!!!

I love the title of your trip report as well, can't wait for the sparkle part!!! I love all things that sparkle and are glittery and bright!!!_


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Gosh...I'm FINALLY caught up!!!!!!!!
> 
> Great trip report.  You and Tom take beautiful clear pictures!
> 
> Can't wait to hear your final thoughts on the IO meet up.  It's on e a bucket list for me.  I think now that I'm dragging dh to Universal on our trip to Orlando...he would be game for it again - only with the boys and maybe dd in tow as well.  There is a method to my madness
> 
> So many rides I want to do and dh experience.  We will see how many we can get on.
> 
> Can't wait to hear more!



Glad you`re caught up pumpkin.......and thank you, I`m glad you`re enjoying it so far.....not much to go now.......

It`ll amaze you how many rides you can do, and are you planning on the Velocicoaster???? 

More coming up soon........


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> Looks like you had a wonderful time at the OI event I bet you have the velocicoaster memorized after so many rides
> 
> I’m sorry the chicken was not as advertised. I would have also expected something different. I did wonder about the quality with all the free food…I’m sure they were focused on producing great quantities for hungry attendees and maybe didn’t marinate as appropriate.
> 
> I’m really glad to hear your report on the que. I was thinking about walking through just to see the animatronics, but no need now



lol....I think we know it well, but ask me where something is specifically......not a clue.......haha....

To be honest the food was exactly as it is during the day according to others, I think we were just unlucky with those, we did try some food later and it was lovely and talking to others we know that were there it was very good. That is the way they do the stingers now, apparently they stopped doing it the other way over 12 years ago.......and no one told me, I didn`t get that email.......

If it`s not busy I would walk through, but no, it`s not essential.....although who knows Maria......you might just decide to give it a go if you do......

I promise you`d love it........


----------



## schumigirl

tink1957 said:


> Well I finally caught up.
> Glad you enjoyed the meetup.  We had a blast when Danielle and I went a few years ago...the best part was trying every flavor of ice cream at Florean Fortescue's which was something we would never do if we had to pay.
> 
> I'm still in awe of you for riding the Velocicoaster so many times in one night.  I'll need some liquid courage to get on it again.
> 
> Looking forward to your next adventure.



Good to see you back on here Vicki and glad you`re all caught up!! 

Yes, it was fun.......oh that`s a good idea with the ice cream!! There are some lovely flavours in there. 

So you did the Velocicoaster????? I hope you loved it.....did the kids do it too? I have to admit it`s so smooth which is the only way I could do it so often.....couldn`t do that with the Hulk or RRR......

More coming up.........


----------



## schumigirl

jnjusoioa said:


> _Yes, so crazy, I couldn't believe it when I saw that you guys were there and I should have been as well. It was a very difficult time, difficult decisions to be made, I was in a bad place. PA is home, I thought the move to FL would be good but it wasn't so back home, just wish I would have made that trip up for the meet up as I had the ticket bought and everything and it would have been nice to say hello, but maybe at some point we will have that chance.
> 
> On a lighter note, your pictures are wonderful as always!! Looks like you both were having a great time, that is so good, I was so happy to see that you guys were finally able to make it back!!! The no lines at the meet up looks wonderful and what great photo ops you had!!!
> 
> I love the title of your trip report as well, can't wait for the sparkle part!!! I love all things that sparkle and are glittery and bright!!!_



I`m sorry to hear that.......and difficult decisions are never fun to make. Yes, hopefully we`ll get to say hello at some point. 

Thank you we did have a wonderful time just being back......we could have just walked round the parks and not do anything and we`d be happy.......and yes, the no lines at the OI event were wonderful. 

Oh I think you`re going to be disappointed in the sparkles.......nothing more than having sparkly every morning in the club lounge.......we enjoyed that!!! 

Real sparkles won`t appear till September when it`s our 30th anniversary  

I do have a picture coming up though of me sipping some lol.......


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

All caught up again and wow that OI event sounds amazing! Well minus the not-so-spicy chicken tenders 
Love your photos as always, glad you met someone lovely from the Dis and the lack of queues definitely make it an event worth going to. Just how expensive are the tickets?  Sounds like so much fun!


----------



## schumigirl

luvpoohandcompany said:


> All caught up again and wow that OI event sounds amazing! Well minus the not-so-spicy chicken tenders
> Love your photos as always, glad you met someone lovely from the Dis and the lack of queues definitely make it an event worth going to. Just how expensive are the tickets?  Sounds like so much fun!



I couldn`t quite remember what they cost, so looking at June this year it`s $219 for one night or $327 for both plus processing and tax, well worth it. I think they were around the same price or therabouts.

It is an excellent event for sure. Glad you like the pictures and yes, it`s always nice to meet nice folks from the Dis.....


----------



## schumigirl

*We decided to watch the Castle light show before heading back to the Velocicoaster and it is always a charming show to watch. We do prefer the Christmas show over the regular one they show, it`s just a little more special and magical somehow. *
*
Tom takes his usual pictures as I stand and watch. It doesn`t take away from enjoying the show by taking pictures as was alluded to by a woman standing close by us.........It never ceases to amaze me how other folks can be so concerned by what everyone else does.......I think she was referring to a man who had a professional camera set up and was imaging everything, to be honest I`d have loved to have seen his finished product as his camera was amazing. But, you can still enjoy the show while taking pictures......
*
*The show is cute.......and very atmospheric, although we have seen it several times it`s still special and gives you goosebumps now and again with the music and lighting effects, they have done the show proud.*









































































*And one of my favourites below........*

























*Because it was so late and it was a private event, there weren`t many folks leaving once it finished. Usually the crowds can be quite overwhelming and you can easily be swept along with the throngs of folks heading in one direction, so this was nice for a change. *
*
We did want something to eat now, but first we headed back to the Velocicoaster for a few rides before food which we thought was a good idea. 
*
*To be honest we beetled it back to the ride and it was completely deserted.....as in completely deserted.......we got a cheer from the TM as we approached so I`m guessing he was just pleased to see anyone at this point.......*











*

This was a complete walk on and we did it 4 times, the only slight stall in our walk was to stop at the lockers which is easier with no one around clogging up the space around them. 

It was fun and we were on the 2nd row twice and back row twice which is phenomenal.......

By now we were both starving........so we again, at speed walked back to Thunder Falls Terrace before they closed as someone had said food stopped earlier, but we made it just fine, only stopping on the way to buy two of their special cocktails that were on sale with some wines and I think beers......

The chicken and ribs platter was being made up so we got a very fresh one each that was still hot. My one complaint during the day with this place is you can be delayed after getting your food if someone decides at the cash register to get the meal deal, it does take some time and food can be cold. If that happens we just take it back and ask for fresh as we hate hot food not being hot. It`s never been a problem and they have changed the plates. 

But, tonight was just a walk through and we picked up the cheesecake and a fanta between both us as the drinks are huge in here. 
*
*Food was lovely.....it had been a while since we had eaten here but it was as we remembered it.....chicken is tender and tasty and very juicy, ribs were tasty and did fall off the bone and then the potatoes were tasty too. We don`t eat the corn on the cobs. One who has crowns simply does not eat that type of food *

























*The cocktail however, was not as good. It wasn`t expensive at I think $12, but it`s not as tasty as it sounds......we recreated it at home and ours was much better!!! *

*It was ok though........*


























*Kong was not a ride we wanted to do tonight, but it did look pretty all lit up at night. It`s not a ride we have to go on every visit, it`s not a favourite, but it`s fun and worth a ride if you`re passing. *














*We got an ice cream each from the place on the left, I forget what we had, I think it was just vanilla but we got it in a cup and not the wafer thing as we don`t really like them. The ice cream was nice and certainly stopped the tummy grumbling for the night.
*













*This was the quickest we had walked on Spiderman since the quiet Septembers of 07/08!! *

*And for the first time in a while we got a vehicle to ourself.....this used to happen regularly several years back, but last few years it hadn`t happened very often, so this was nice. We did this twice and then decided it was almost time for bed for this pair who are usually tucked up in bed by now.......*

























*Dr Doom was our final ride of the night, so we made sure we did it a few times. And we always enjoy this ride at night......Orlando isn`t exactly New York for views up high, but seeing lights around is nice, albeit a very quick shot as you`re not up in the air long......but, short and sweet. *














*And it was also completely deserted like so many other areas tonight, and good to see it for a change.*
























*We just wanted to catch a few spots as they were completely deserted rather unusually, so we took a chance while we could. *














*POE is one of our favourite places and looked so pretty tonight being so quiet, not deserted as there were several folks in the shops that remain open.*

*I think that was one thing that we didn`t do tonight.......no interest in shopping, it was all about the Velocicoaster and some other rides!! *




































*It was late by now, but they were still manning the gates so I guess they would still admit folks weirdly........but we had to exit the usual way to the far right and now I was yawning my head off.*
























*And one last OI sign lit up........*

























*It doesn`t take long to get home thankfully, and I always admire this walkway into our favourite hotel......it is beautiful and very rarely empty.......*













*Although I was tired, we wanted to pop by the front desk and see a young lady who used to be in the Club Lounge and is now one of the front desk managers, she is a lovely young lady who reminds me of my favourite niece in many ways. *
*
We knew from Samuel who also does the same job that she was working nights tonight, so we took a chance and stop by to see if she had 5 minutes to chat and she did.......she looks amazing too, very lovely young lady and we managed a catch up and said we hoped we`d see her next time. 
*
*The lobby looks quite different when it`s quiet. *














*Now we were shattered. I think it was around 12.30am, but we`d had the most amazing evening. *
*
The OI event is one we do hope to do again if dates align for us. 

The non existent lines were worth the most to us and a much quieter park made th cost of the ticket extremely valuable....and I did forget how much it cost whenever anyone asks as it was almost 2 years ago since we bought them originally. 

It`s a well organised event that happens several times a year and I`d say, if you can get to go to one, do it. 

Food and non alcoholic beverages are all included in the cost of the ticket......as much as you like which is a good deal. The lines early on for food were quite long I have to say, but we weren`t there for the food although it is nice not paying directly for a change. 

We only did the one night and couldn`t cover one park completely......however we could have done it easily had we not ridden the VC 3 million times......

But, we wouldn`t have been able to do the rides in both parks in one night.....maybe some can, but we don`t want to be that type of person who is constantly rushing from one ride to another. 

Two nights would be ideal for sure, you could cover a lot of both parks in that time frame. 

It was also lovely meeting Melissa and her son, a Dis lady I had "spoken" to a few times online, and very nice to meet her in person. 

And I have to say the team at the OI are magnificent. And what Taylor and his team have created is something rather special. 

So, with another full and busy but fabulous day behind us, we slipped off to sleep again, barely mumbling goodnight to each other....that`s when we know we`re tired!!!! 








*


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> *Because it was so late and it was a private event, there weren`t many folks leaving once it finished. Usually the crowds can be quite overwhelming and you can easily be swept along with the throngs of folks heading in one direction, so this was nice for a change. *



This is the reason that I so rarely stay for the night time events at theme parks of any kind!! This seems like a really great way to see everything at night without the crowds. 

Love all your "empty" park pics and the castle ones are fantastic.


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> This is the reason that I so rarely stay for the night time events at theme parks of any kind!! This seems like a really great way to see everything at night without the crowds.
> 
> Love all your "empty" park pics and the castle ones are fantastic.



I can`t say I blame you......the first time we did the Castle show, you had to exit one way even though we wanted to go back the way we had come in, but with this it was so much better. 

Thank you, I do love seeing the parks almost empty....and the Castle show is worth seeing, it looks amazing.


----------



## disneyseniors

What a fun event the OI Meet must be!  I can't get over how deserted it seemed to be!  I bet it was kind of creepy at times with no one around.  
I absolutely loved your photos of the light show in IOA.  They are beautiful!
Every picture makes me want to go back to Universal as fast as I can,,  LOL.  
Right now it is -8 degrees with wind chill in the -20's.  Brrrr.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

What a fabulous end to your evening! I love how empty the Park was, this does seem like a great value and a wonderful opportunity. And I love seeing the empty lobby, that's a rare shot! 

I am curious, was this mostly an adult even or did you see many children?


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> What a fun event the OI Meet must be!  I can't get over how deserted it seemed to be!  I bet it was kind of creepy at times with no one around.
> I absolutely loved your photos of the light show in IOA.  They are beautiful!
> Every picture makes me want to go back to Universal as fast as I can,,  LOL.
> Right now it is -8 degrees with wind chill in the -20's.  Brrrr.



It really was a fun event. 

And yes, there were parts that were quite creepy with no-one else around, but we kinda liked that......we like spooky a lot! 

Thank you, he did capture them well, well the camera did the work! 

I hope you get back soon, that is so cold where you are, I can imagine you dreaming of some very warm sunshine and park time. I know our pictures help us get through some long winter nights in the UK, and we get nowhere near as cold as you!


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> What a fabulous end to your evening! I love how empty the Park was, this does seem like a great value and a wonderful opportunity. And I love seeing the empty lobby, that's a rare shot!
> 
> I am curious, was this mostly an adult even or did you see many children?



Yes, I think we have a few empty lobby shots from many years ago......after that there`s usually folks around. 

It did feel at times we had the place almost to ourselves, so yes, we did find it worth it. 

There were many kids there, but it wasn`t overflowing with them. Lots of teens though, but it was a nice mixed age group in general.


----------



## schumigirl

*SATURDAY DECEMBER 4TH*​




*We maybe slept about 10 minutes longer than we usually do........I honestly think we are the couple who do need a vacation from their vacation.........and we wouldn`t change a thing!! My nightmare would be a husband or son who slept the day away instead of getting up and out as I like to do, thank goodness we`re identical in our thinking. *
*
This morning we planned to have a leisurely breakfast and then head to New Smyrna Beach. 

In case anyone doesn`t know......we love the beach......but we aren`t really beach people as in would want to spend a whole day there......we would be bored rigid, and with our pasty white West of Scotland skin, even in winter it wouldn`t be the best idea. I can get sunburn sitting too close to a table lamp!!!  But, we do love the water and walking on the beach for a couple of hours, that we enjoy a lot when we are in Florida, and something we do a lot at home too as we do live next to the shore, well within a 10 minute walk or a few minutes in the car, albeit it`s nowhere near as warm.....ever!! 

We really were taking our time this morning and something new they had introduced since our last stay were morning mimosas......something that had been missing from our Club Lounge for a long time.......

Although my mimosas are orange juice free as I don`t really like OJ unless it`s in sangria.......yep, so it was just a glass or 3 of sparkly.......hence the sparkly in the title......nothing as exciting as diamonds on this trip!!! 

But, it was very nice, and as Tom was driving this morning, he stuck to coffee. 

*












*We spent a lot of time chatting to our friend downstairs this morning, which we loved, and then set off on the drive that really doesn`t take very long at all, maybe an hour or so depending on traffic, and it is quite a nice if not a little dull a drive to get there. But, we do enjoy driving in Florida.......both of us, although as I was slightly pickled (not really)  some mornings, I was happy to be the passenger. I really didn`t drive as much as I usually do this trip, but we didn`t drive around as often as normal as it was a shorter trip than usual. *
*
We arrived in time for lunch, and there was only one place we wanted to eat this trip and that was JB`s Fish Camp right on the boardwalk of NSB. 

On a past visit someone had recommended we eat here and we were glad we had listened.....this place is amazing and the food is out of this world!! Yes, we loved it and I had always remembered their hush puppies........
*
*It is a very casual place and exactly the type of place we love.....

Anywhere that serves seafood as good as this place deserves more than one visit......and we wished we had more days as we would have come back if we did. *















*They welcome you like they only saw you yesterday even if they don`t know you from Adam which they didn`t with us, it had been 2 years and the staff looked completely different apart from the owner/manager who we remembered, but as expected it`s a very friendly place.*

*We were through in a different area from last time and it was nice and quiet with not too many folks around us at that point, but it soon filled up. This place gets busy. *














*Our waiter was called Nic and your typical surfer dude who was cooler than anyone who had ever been our waiter.......he just had that casual but oh so polite and well mannered nature while calling my husband dude which tickled me no end for some reason........lol.......*
*
Tom ordered a lemonade being the designated driver of course, and I had a white wine and laughed when he said I`m gonna guess a large glass........lol.....had he met me before.........but I laughed even more when I saw what they passed as large!!!
*
*We knew the menu well, and he also listed some alternatives which sounded soooooooooooo good........*












*Now we were torn.......but we stuck to what we originally thought we`d have. I was so tempted as they had raw oysters as an option, but although I love them......we were an hour away from home and all it takes is one dodgy one.......although I didn`t doubt they`d be fresh as they possibly could be, I didn`t want to take the chance with an hours car drive to get home!!
*













*Nic did have the grace to explain when he saw my face as he brought me my "large" chardonnay, that he didn`t class that as large either........this man understood. *

*Our wine glasses are like aquariums on stems!!! We just don`t have any small wine glasses for white or red.......but this would be just fine......I would definitely have two of these.........and Tom agreed!! *














*Everything is so fresh here, so there was a little wait for lunch, but we never mind that, we enjoy just sitting and chatting our time away and we knew it would be worth the wait. *

*I had ordered the crab stuffed flounder and it comes with the best fries ever......yes, I`ve said that before.......but, these really were the best we`d had this trip........coleslaw was lovely too. And there was a very healthy amount of crab stuffing in this dish.*

























*Tom chose to have the seafood scampi which came with a regular fish or you could upgrade to Grouper or Mahi.....Tom chose the Grouper, and it also came with shrimps and scallops in a garlic butter sauce and again came with fries and coleslaw......
*
























*And the world famous (ok my words not theirs  ) Hush Puppies......how did I go so long visiting Florida and not knowing what these little globes of delight were.....we had been visiting for years before we tried them! *

*We were good and only ordered one portion and not two as they are very dense, tasty and delightful yes, but less is more.*














*Nic was excellent at anticipating when I was ready for another "large" wine......I didn`t mind the plastic cup which was ironic as they served those horrific paper straws......but no way on earth would that ever be classed as large!! It was ok wine too, drinkable. *
*
Our food was gorgeous and we both agreed it was up there as one of best meals this trip........fish was perfectly cooked and so tasty, and the crab stuffing, shrimps and scallops were sublime. And we never left a single french fry on the plate! 

Usually, especially at lunch we never eat dessert, but again, we had been told their Key Lime pie was out of this world..........
*
*We decided to share one........I`m not too good with too sweet an item, so this would be ideal for us today. *













*He was right. *
*
It was quite honestly, exceptional. And immediately elevated to being the nicest Key Lime pie we had ever eaten. I wished we had one each.......but my tummy would be grateful I hadn`t eaten a full one. 

We paid and headed out to the now boiling hot day out there......my goodness we kept having to remind ourselves this was December!!! Holy cow.......outside temp there was showing as 91F. 
*
*The board walk it sits on is beautiful......and so peaceful. I very rarely envy anyone anything, but seeing folks pull up on their little boats just to stop for lunch and then head off down the water was enticing. Although being honest, I knew there were alligators in that water and those little boats didn`t look too robust if one decided to bump it over........yes, I do at times look for the negative! 

And everyone chats to you which is lovely.......and usually hearing the Scottish accent sets off a conversation or two wherever we go.*

























*We loved the no smoking signs everywhere as that can make your stroll quite unpleasant as you wandered along, and no one did which was nice.  *














*I could have wandered along their all day just taking in the scenery and that warm sunshine was blisteringly hot now and I didn`t care.....I had sunscreen on and I was making the most of it.......*
*
I couldn`t resist and that night we uploaded the picture below and sent it to numerous friends with the tagline.... 91F = 32C
*
*We got cursed for that one.........*

























*Now that fisherman`s tiny little canoe thingy below is NOT something I`d ever go out in, well it would be a tight fit I`d imagine.....but again, I`d worry I`d accidentally bump into some alligator and he would be pissed.....you wouldn`t stand a chance!! *
*
No, I`ll stay out of their environment thank you very much.
*
*Although these images scare the bejeesus out of me.......*













*I have a very healthy fear of these creatures. *













*Boardwalk and beach coming up.........*


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

schumigirl said:


> *SATURDAY DECEMBER 4TH*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We maybe slept about 10 minutes longer than we usually do........I honestly think we are the couple who do need a vacation from their vacation.........and we wouldn`t change a thing!! My nightmare would be a husband or son who slept the day away instead of getting up and out as I like to do, thank goodness we`re identical in our thinking. *
> 
> *This morning we planned to have a leisurely breakfast and then head to New Smyrna Beach.
> 
> In case anyone doesn`t know......we love the beach......but we aren`t really beach people as in would want to spend a whole day there......we would be bored rigid, and with our pasty white West of Scotland skin, even in winter it wouldn`t be the best idea. I can get sunburn sitting too close to a table lamp!!!  But, we do love the water and walking on the beach for a couple of hours, that we enjoy a lot when we are in Florida, and something we do a lot at home too as we do live next to the shore, well within a 10 minute walk or a few minutes in the car, albeit it`s nowhere near as warm.....ever!!
> 
> We really were taking our time this morning and something new they had introduced since our last stay were morning mimosas......something that had been missing from our Club Lounge for a long time.......
> 
> Although my mimosas are orange juice free as I don`t really like OJ unless it`s in sangria.......yep, so it was just a glass or 3 of sparkly.......hence the sparkly in the title......nothing as exciting as diamonds on this trip!!!
> 
> But, it was very nice, and as Tom was driving this morning, he stuck to coffee. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We spent a lot of time chatting to our friend downstairs this morning, which we loved, and then set off on the drive that really doesn`t take very long at all, maybe an hour or so depending on traffic, and it is quite a nice if not a little dull a drive to get there. But, we do enjoy driving in Florida.......both of us, although as I was slightly pickled (not really)  some mornings, I was happy to be the passenger. I really didn`t drive as much as I usually do this trip, but we didn`t drive around as often as normal as it was a shorter trip than usual. *
> 
> *We arrived in time for lunch, and there was only one place we wanted to eat this trip and that was JB`s Fish Camp right on the boardwalk of NSB.
> 
> On a past visit someone had recommended we eat here and we were glad we had listened.....this place is amazing and the food is out of this world!! Yes, we loved it and I had always remembered their hush puppies........*
> 
> *It is a very casual place and exactly the type of place we love.....
> 
> Anywhere that serves seafood as good as this place deserves more than one visit......and we wished we had more days as we would have come back if we did. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They welcome you like they only saw you yesterday even if they don`t know you from Adam which they didn`t with us, it had been 2 years and the staff looked completely different apart from the owner/manager who we remembered, but as expected it`s a very friendly place.
> 
> We were through in a different area from last time and it was nice and quiet with not too many folks around us at that point, but it soon filled up. This place gets busy. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Our waiter was called Nic and your typical surfer dude who was cooler than anyone who had ever been our waiter.......he just had that casual but oh so polite and well mannered nature while calling my husband dude which tickled me no end for some reason........lol.......*
> 
> *Tom ordered a lemonade being the designated driver of course, and I had a white wine and laughed when he said I`m gonna guess a large glass........lol.....had he met me before.........but I laughed even more when I saw what they passed as large!!!*
> 
> *We knew the menu well, and he also listed some alternatives which sounded soooooooooooo good........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now we were torn.......but we stuck to what we originally thought we`d have. I was so tempted as they had raw oysters as an option, but although I love them......we were an hour away from home and all it takes is one dodgy one.......although I didn`t doubt they`d be fresh as they possibly could be, I didn`t want to take the chance with an hours car drive to get home!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nic did have the grace to explain when he saw my face as he brought me my "large" chardonnay, that he didn`t class that as large either........this man understood.
> 
> Our wine glasses are like aquariums on stems!!! We just don`t have any small wine glasses for white or red.......but this would be just fine......I would definitely have two of these.........and Tom agreed!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Everything is so fresh here, so there was a little wait for lunch, but we never mind that, we enjoy just sitting and chatting our time away and we knew it would be worth the wait.
> 
> I had ordered the crab stuffed flounder and it comes with the best fries ever......yes, I`ve said that before.......but, these really were the best we`d had this trip........coleslaw was lovely too. And there was a very healthy amount of crab stuffing in this dish.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom chose to have the seafood scampi which came with a regular fish or you could upgrade to Grouper or Mahi.....Tom chose the Grouper, and it also came with shrimps and scallops in a garlic butter sauce and again came with fries and coleslaw......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And the world famous (ok my words not theirs  ) Hush Puppies......how did I go so long visiting Florida and not knowing what these little globes of delight were.....we had been visiting for years before we tried them! *
> 
> *We were good and only ordered one portion and not two as they are very dense, tasty and delightful yes, but less is more.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nic was excellent at anticipating when I was ready for another "large" wine......I didn`t mind the plastic cup which was ironic as they served those horrific paper straws......but no way on earth would that ever be classed as large!! It was ok wine too, drinkable. *
> 
> *Our food was gorgeous and we both agreed it was up there as one of best meals this trip........fish was perfectly cooked and so tasty, and the crab stuffing, shrimps and scallops were sublime. And we never left a single french fry on the plate!
> 
> Usually, especially at lunch we never eat dessert, but again, we had been told their Key Lime pie was out of this world..........*
> 
> *We decided to share one........I`m not too good with too sweet an item, so this would be ideal for us today. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He was right. *
> 
> *It was quite honestly, exceptional. And immediately elevated to being the nicest Key Lime pie we had ever eaten. I wished we had one each.......but my tummy would be grateful I hadn`t eaten a full one.
> 
> We paid and headed out to the now boiling hot day out there......my goodness we kept having to remind ourselves this was December!!! Holy cow.......outside temp there was showing as 91F. *
> 
> *The board walk it sits on is beautiful......and so peaceful. I very rarely envy anyone anything, but seeing folks pull up on their little boats just to stop for lunch and then head off down the water was enticing. Although being honest, I knew there were alligators in that water and those little boats didn`t look too robust if one decided to bump it over........yes, I do at times look for the negative!
> 
> And everyone chats to you which is lovely.......and usually hearing the Scottish accent sets off a conversation or two wherever we go.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We loved the no smoking signs everywhere as that can make your stroll quite unpleasant as you wandered along, and no one did which was nice.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I could have wandered along their all day just taking in the scenery and that warm sunshine was blisteringly hot now and I didn`t care.....I had sunscreen on and I was making the most of it.......*
> 
> *I couldn`t resist and that night we uploaded the picture below and sent it to numerous friends with the tagline.... 91F = 32C*
> 
> *We got cursed for that one.........*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now that fisherman`s tiny little canoe thingy below is NOT something I`d ever go out in, well it would be a tight fit I`d imagine.....but again, I`d worry I`d accidentally bump into some alligator and he would be pissed.....you wouldn`t stand a chance!! *
> 
> *No, I`ll stay out of their environment thank you very much.*
> 
> *Although these images scare the bejeesus out of me.......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a very healthy fear of these creatures. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Boardwalk and beach coming up.........*


That lunch looked absolutely delicious!


----------



## schumigirl

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> That lunch looked absolutely delicious!



It really was beautiful and I think we eventually did rank it as our favourite meal of the trip.....


----------



## disneyseniors

Loved your beach trip report!  And, yes, hushpuppies are great!  Only in the South is where you can find the real southern hushpuppies.  We lived in Tennessee for years and I absolutely loved those hushpuppies and catfish dinners.  Yum! But the really good ones can only be found in the South


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> Loved your beach trip report!  And, yes, hushpuppies are great!  Only in the South is where you can find the real southern hushpuppies.  We lived in Tennessee for years and I absolutely loved those hushpuppies and catfish dinners.  Yum! But the really good ones can only be found in the South



Thank you, we love New Smyrna Beach and that restaurant is simply the best! 

Yes, I didn`t realise it was a Southern thing till after we tried them......I`m still not sure why I avoided them, not sure what I thought they might be......lol.......I avoided brandy snaps till I was about 30 as I thought they tasted of brandy.....true story!! 

I`ll bet you miss those original dishes where you are now........


----------



## Pumpkin1172

That little place looks amazing!!!  I might have to put that on a possible to do list of places to visit - especially if we end up testing positive before heading home and have to spend and extra 10 days in Florida to quarantine.  I guess if we HAVE TO quarantine....It would be absolutely horrible to have to quarantine there    

Dh is bringing his lap top, as he is able to work remotely.  I don't know how  much actual " work" he would get to do...but I sure wouldn't care.  I have over 4 weeks of holidays unused, plus another 3 that I get this year.  I told my manager to be prepared to do the basic part of my job for 20+ days  in case this happens.  

I also have a healthy respect for the creatures with sharp teeth!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> That little place looks amazing!!!  I might have to put that on a possible to do list of places to visit - especially if we end up testing positive before heading home and have to spend and extra 10 days in Florida to quarantine.  I guess if we HAVE TO quarantine....It would be absolutely horrible to have to quarantine there
> 
> Dh is bringing his lap top, as he is able to work remotely.  I don't know how  much actual " work" he would get to do...but I sure wouldn't care.  I have over 4 weeks of holidays unused, plus another 3 that I get this year.  I told my manager to be prepared to do the basic part of my job for 20+ days  in case this happens.
> 
> I also have a healthy respect for the creatures with sharp teeth!!!!



Sounds like a plan pumpkin.....

It is gorgeous. Folks often say they don`t like the Atlantic side, but it is gorgeous.....we`ve seen the waters there rough and ready for surfers, and it was rough.....but we`ve also seen it as calm as Clearwater.......beautiful place where, yes, it would be lovely to shield there. 

Yes, get your vacation time used up.....it would be a shame if you lost it if you didn`t use it. 

Yes, never quite understood the Crocodile Hunter and his love for crocs, although never missed a show of his when he was alive. Crocs and snakes.....bleurgh........oh and large spider too......and I`m sure a few other things too lol.....I`ll never be a wildlife fan!!


----------



## disneyseniors

schumigirl said:


> Thank you, we love New Smyrna Beach and that restaurant is simply the best!
> 
> Yes, I didn`t realise it was a Southern thing till after we tried them......I`m still not sure why I avoided them, not sure what I thought they might be......lol.......I avoided brandy snaps till I was about 30 as I thought they tasted of brandy.....true story!!
> 
> I`ll bet you miss those original dishes where you are now........




Yes, we do miss that good ole Southern food   But my brother still lives there and we visit when we can.  We also have good friends there to visit too.  But I do miss the South, especially their warmer weather, LOL>


----------



## Minnie17

schumigirl said:


> It was quite honestly, exceptional. And immediately elevated to being the nicest Key Lime pie we had ever eaten. I wished we had one each.......but my tummy would be grateful I hadn`t eaten a full one.


Well I’ll have to add the key lime pie as a must do this summer.  Plan to head head JB’s multiple times this summer.


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> Yes, we do miss that good ole Southern food   But my brother still lives there and we visit when we can.  We also have good friends there to visit too.  But I do miss the South, especially their warmer weather, LOL>



Oh my goodness I can imagine.......that weather would be the big draw for me as well and the food too if I`m honest lol.......

How lovely though you have family and friends you can visit and still enjoy all the goodies outwith of the Florida draw in the South. I love visiting Scotland for some food you only really get there, maybe not the healthiest of cuisine, but so good!!!


----------



## schumigirl

Minnie17 said:


> Well I’ll have to add the key lime pie as a must do this summer.  Plan to head head JB’s multiple times this summer.



It was gorgeous!!! I very rarely eat a full slice of something like that, a few bites is enough, but my goodness we were crossing forks to get the last piece.......lol......

And glad to hear you`ll visit JB`s a few times.......I know there are other places we wanted to try in NSB, but we like it there so much, it`s hard to not go every visit. We are spoiled with so many excellent seafood options.


----------



## schumigirl

*We drove a very short distance to further down the Boardwalk where our friend had told us about in 2019. He had said we would see manattees and we certainly did and dolphins over the other side of the river too, it is the most peaceful space and apart from the odd fisherman last time, we saw no one here again today. *














*My hat had to be on now as it was boiling hot now, we really couldn`t help but be amazed at the heat we were experiencing on this December day, but, needless to say we were loving every second.

This had to be one of the most peaceful places in this beautiful little town......and one of those hidden corners I think you could daydream your time away...*














*We passed around half an hour here before jumping in the car and again driving a very short distance to Bethune Beach car park which was right beside the beach. It`s so handy and never overly busy so we`ve always got parked easily.*

*This beach is so beautiful, and today it was fairly calm. There are a lot of surfers come here and we have seen the waves when they are wild, but today it was calmer than our last visit and just gorgeous. *

*Lots of fisherman were dotted around the coastline and they were all a friendly bunch of guys happy to chat about their day as we bobbed along the waterside. *

























*I have always gone in for a paddle on every visit it was calm, despite hearing tales of sharks here.....and there are smaller ones that will come in and bite you. After one of our visits in 2019 a child was bitten in the ankle a few days after we left, small shark but would have scared the living daylights out of me......but I do like a paddle and the water is always so warm..........

Except today it wasn`t warm at all...........*












*OK, it wasn`t as bad as that......but as most of you know I detest the cold with a venom and this wasn`t fun at all.........I got such a shock as I naively didn`t expect it to be so cold.......yes, hello Carole, it`s December.........it gets cold! *

*I didn`t paddle for long.........and won`t post the picture Tom took of me rather alarmingly jumping about four feet in the air when the waves first rushed over my then warm feet......not a pretty sight!!!*

*Bracing is the word my mum would use.......*














*One of the fisherman was from Pittsburgh and was telling us how he spent most of his time at his place here in the winter, can`t say I blamed him at all. It is stunning here and with the exceptional temperatures I think I`d be doing the same thing. Well, not the fishing as it`s never interested me in the slightest. Tom had gone fishing many years ago and was completely and utterly bored out of his mind and vowed never to do it again.

This one man was very nice to chat to and he offered to take our picture as we had been unsuccesfully trying to take selfies, not easy with quite a heavy camera......and he took a few which we were grateful for. *














*We wandered back to the car which was about a mile away at this point, we could have walked forever though today.....it was so peaceful and with the warm sunshine we could easily have kept going. *

*Another uneventful drive home and we got there in time to meet someone else for a coffee from the hotel, so that passed an hour then we headed up to the Club Lounge for a while. 

We were planning to eat in Strong Water tonight, so Tom could enjoy a glass or two of wine as he wouldn`t be driving tonight, so we got ourselves settled in the lounge. *

*I open my ipad and saw there was a Government and VA email waiting. My heart sank and dreaded opening it.....and yes, it was saying there had been more changes to the testing process for getting home. 

So, we now needed to have a covid test before we would be allowed to fly home....this was new and went into force the day before we flew home, so we would have to get that sorted which was easier said than done. Looking back it seems so simple now......but this was brand new information and no one seemed to have answers as to what type of test, was it just the Antigen test which is called a Lateral Flow in the UK, or was it the full PCR that was needed. The emails weren`t clear at this point and they suggested you read up the full info on the Government website which might as well have been written in Aramaic for all the use it was at this point. 

The feeling of panic was genuine as no one seemed to have answers.......I looked on a British website and to be honest everyone on there was as confused the next as to what was actually required. *

*The feeling of calm after our lovely and peaceful day was completely shattered at this point. My alcohol level for the next few days would be through the roof at this point!! *

*I spent some time researching and thought I had it worked out what we needed......then came the question of where to go. There were countless options available, but every time I thought I had it worked out, someone would come along and post that the place wasn`t on a list of Government approved places they`d accept for use!!! I was ready for tearing my hair out at this point.......this seemed like being on a merry go round and getting nowhere fast. 

To be honest I was annoyed at the same time and believed that they shouldn`t be allowed to spring this on people at the last minute on a Saturday night letting you know you had till Monday to get this done. I said if you left the UK under certain rules and conditions you should be able to return under those conditions......but there is a lot of money to be made on making folks take these tests.....cynical......me......no, just observant. *

*After what seemed like forever, I worked out where we needed and where we could go. There were a few options close by us and both were around the $100 each for the tests that would enable us to fly home. So, we felt ok at that point that we could do no more tonight. *

*I then turned my attention back to Tom who had been chatting to the couple who had sat beside us and the two men were bonding over a conversation about explosives of all things.

Yes, it `s an odd one, but this guy had also been in explosives, I`m being forgetful but it may have been in the Military.......I had missed some of the conversation, and of course Tom and I were both in the explosives industry and one of my degrees is an Explosive Ordnance one, so very much a subject close to our hearts. And to be honest both agreed it`s not a subject many get so passionate about or even interested in to any degree.......lol.....some folks think it`s dull, but not to us. And they were chatting merrily about it. 

I got talking to the lady who then said she knew me from the Disboards. I can`t remember her user name or even if she does post, but Sam and Bill were there names and we did have a lovely chat with both of them that evening. I think they were leaving the next morning which was a shame, but a very nice couple. *

*At that point one of the supervisors handed me a very large wine as she had seen the panic I was having and thought I might need it........lol......she knew me so well already.........we were heading off at this point to go for dinner in Sapphire falls, so I did drink it before we began to walk over. *

*It is a quiet walk to get from one hotel to the other, you occasionally pass the odd person and several security guards who I think must wonder why we are always wandering back and forwards all the time........I think we have worn our own little path on the carpets through the ballroom and convention areas! 

We took our seats at the bar and still had to decide what we would be eating, but first Lenny had one or two drinks for us to try again........I forget which one this was, but I really enjoyed it while regaling him with my tales of woe of our last couple of hours, and Fernando too got the whole woeful story also......I think I was still angry at the speed in which they were bringing in thse new rules. 

But, it soon faded as we always have the best time over here and Lenny`s nature is so infectious as he has the greatest sense of humour and everyone is just so lovely. If you`ve never been to Strong Water, give it a try......amazing place. *














*And another one to try.......*













*This was one of their cocktails that I said had been too sharp last time I had it, so he made it sweeter for me and boy was it perfect. They make all their own syrups and juices, so it can be slightly different but always lovely.......I think everyone knows we are the biggest fans of this bar for many reasons.

They welcome everyone in here and in the nicest ways, always with a smile, albeit behind masks right now, but they have the friendliest and warmest of TM`s of anywhere.....and the food and drinks are amazing too! *















*Now with the help of one or two of Lenny`s creations I in particular was feeling slightly more mellow and relaxed. Tom was ok about it as he tends to know things will fall into place, and he`s always right. Things like that I just worry about as so many things can go wrong. But, as everyone reminded us they will want us out the country when we`re supposed to leave......true. *

*So, we ordered a couple of dishes to share as usual, first was the Camarones which are shrimp in a garlic broth and again, Lenny remembered no extra cilantro, he is a star......and the bread here is also exceptional, I don`t usually rave about the bread anywhere, but this was lovely.*













*We love lamb......we eat a lot of lamb.......but call it goat, despite being a similar meat, Tom will not touch it.......I have tried goat many years ago, but it was in someone`s home and they just didn`t cook it properly......but, I had wanted to try this dish but never got it. So talked him into trying it, well to be fair Lenny and Fernando talked him into it tonight, and I reminded him Chef Carlos had created it so he`d enjoy it regardless. 

I loved it......it is full of flavour and the meat although more dense than lamb, was cooked to perfection. Tom was not convinced he`d order it again.......lol......I told Chef Carlos if he had named it lamb he`d have loved it.......lol.......it was delicious though and I`d get it again on my own. 

But, we do tend to choose dishes to share, even at home we go out for meals a lot and always choose dishes the other would like too.....yes even some of our friends shake their heads at us as they all order what they each like......well, we like to share and don`t mind folks find it funny. 

But, I`d be on my own with this one next time! *














*For our next drink I did tell Lenny again to create something out of the blue......and again, I forget what was in this one, but it almost blew the top of my head of as it was strong......but delicious!!! They do know their rums and what goes with what in here........*













*I just liked this little arrangement on the shelf.......*














*Aside from the stress of earlier, we ended up having a wonderful evening in the company of Fernando, Lenny and co......we got chatting more tonight to the newest member Anthony and he is another who knows his stuff along with most of the other staff. There were a few we hadn`t interacted with, but one of the guys came up tonight and said thank you for all the chocolate we handed in, it was the first time he had seen us since we dropped it off......we appreciated him saying. Most folks love British chocolate *

*Soon it was time for us to hit the hay......and as always for us, Tom calls it my Frank Sinatra farewell goodnight tour.......takes forever, but I don`t like to miss anyone.......and once we had said goodnight to all, we walked back home and I swear that walk was longer tonight, but Tom laughed and said it was that last rum........lol.....he might have been right! *

*All in all we had enjoyed a lovely day,  but we somehow got the feeling that the stress we had experienced tonight wasn`t over.*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Well first I must say I am shocked you aren't fluent in Aramaic. I guess education isn't what it used to be...

Your lunch looked amazing! You could tell just visually that it was going to be a symphony of flavor. Nice choices all around! But that large wine...I'm surprised they offer that with a straight face.

I love you had some quiet time in NSB and were able to walk on that beautiful beach. I've never been but now I think it's calling my name 

I am so sorry you went through all that craziness around the testing to go home. That is kind of ridiculous to not have any adjustment period for people to learn the rules before you expect them to follow them. Thank goodness you were able to relax at Strong Water! Every drink you share here seems to be a creative concoction anyone would enjoy. I can't say that I'm interested in trying goat, but good on you for being adventurous!

I am just loving how hot your trip was. What a wonderful memory to warm up a cold winter day. It's 12 degrees right now for me


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> Well first I must say I am shocked you aren't fluent in Aramaic. I guess education isn't what it used to be...
> 
> Your lunch looked amazing! You could tell just visually that it was going to be a symphony of flavor. Nice choices all around! But that large wine...I'm surprised they offer that with a straight face.
> 
> I love you had some quiet time in NSB and were able to walk on that beautiful beach. I've never been but now I think it's calling my name
> 
> I am so sorry you went through all that craziness around the testing to go home. That is kind of ridiculous to not have any adjustment period for people to learn the rules before you expect them to follow them. Thank goodness you were able to relax at Strong Water! Every drink you share here seems to be a creative concoction anyone would enjoy. I can't say that I'm interested in trying goat, but good on you for being adventurous!
> 
> I am just loving how hot your trip was. What a wonderful memory to warm up a cold winter day. It's 12 degrees right now for me



I do know one word in Aramaic....but so does everyone so it doesn`t count......lol

We always laugh at what some places offer as a large wine.....nah, come to our house and we`ll show you what a large glass of wine is!! It was ok though but the waiter knew, I think he had heard it before somehow! 

Beautiful beach, you`d love it and only just over the hour to get there too. I think we may wander back to Dunedin near Clearwater in May, but we`ll try to get to NSB too, mainly for that food! 

Oh I needed that relaxing night, yes, it wasn`t fair to just spring it on tourists like that.......we heard some amazing stories of folks who didn`t know until they got to the airport, and one man at the pool stopped us to ask if we knew about it and he said he wasn`t doing it.......good luck with that one!!! 

The goat was nice, and it was just spicy enough for most, but I certainly liked it more than Tom did. Last dish that happened with was when Lori and I shared the octopus dish in Strong Water......lol.....Tom`s face was a picture as he doesn`t like Octopus either......I love it! First time I tasted it was with school in France......hardly anyone else liked it, but it was delicious........anything seafood and I`ll have it.... 

That is cold......I hope you don`t have to go out anywhere Maria...stay warm and cosy inside.....


----------



## macraven

Disboards thread of the Day
January 21 2022 

Home for the Holidays - Wizards -  Grinches - and Sparkles
14 night@ Royal Pacific Resort

Nov/Dec 2021


----------



## I-4Bound

I love the photo of you wading at the beach - just a lovely shot of you! 

I can only imagine the level of stress you must have felt, especially trying to arrange just the right kind of test at just the right time. Our turnaround time for PCR testing is horrible right now - should be 24 hours but taking 4-5 days. Very stressful if you need it in a hurry. I have completely scrapped my idea of flying to California this summer because of the possibility of testing stress, etc. I'll just wait until things settle down a bit, I guess.

Loving all your updates!


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Disboards thread of the Day
> January 21 2022
> 
> Home for the Holidays - Wizards -  Grinches - and Sparkles
> 14 night@ Royal Pacific Resort
> 
> Nov/Dec 2021



Thank you mac.......never noticed that one!


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> I love the photo of you wading at the beach - just a lovely shot of you!
> 
> I can only imagine the level of stress you must have felt, especially trying to arrange just the right kind of test at just the right time. Our turnaround time for PCR testing is horrible right now - should be 24 hours but taking 4-5 days. Very stressful if you need it in a hurry. I have completely scrapped my idea of flying to California this summer because of the possibility of testing stress, etc. I'll just wait until things settle down a bit, I guess.
> 
> Loving all your updates!



Thank you Andrea........

I`m so sorry to hear you`re not flying to California....... But, I completely understand your thinking with waiting. It is stressful for sure. It`ll be worth it once you do get back, I know that much.

4-5 days is a long time when it should be 24 hours, not really what you want. 

I hope by the time we come back in May they aren`t having us do the tests within a day of flying out to the USA.......we were at 3 days out for this trip, then it changed to one day which must have been dreadful for people, I know how we would have felt if our trip had been pulled 3 days before, but one day is horrific. Yes, doesn`t leave people a lot of time to get travel insurance claims sorted out. 

But, good to see you and hope you`re all ok.......


----------



## Dynamoliz

That does feel a bit like 'dirty pool' doesn't it, changing the rules on you mid trip. I think I'd feel the same ... that I should have to adhere to the rules in place when I left and not have to worry about them changing whilst away, but hey ho what about covid has been fair. I suppose we can't blame governments for continually reacting and adjusting as they feel needed but sheesh, we just want to have a stress-free holiday! I'd have been right beside you tapping furiously on my laptop and downing the red wine lol ... probably would have suggested we shift the operation to the bar, ha! I have to say that NSB fish restaurant looks delicious. Could do with that lovely weather too ... is currently -13C here in Ontario and that's an improvement!


----------



## schumigirl

Dynamoliz said:


> That does feel a bit like 'dirty pool' doesn't it, changing the rules on you mid trip. I think I'd feel the same ... that I should have to adhere to the rules in place when I left and not have to worry about them changing whilst away, but hey ho what about covid has been fair. I suppose we can't blame governments for continually reacting and adjusting as they feel needed but sheesh, we just want to have a stress-free holiday! I'd have been right beside you tapping furiously on my laptop and downing the red wine lol ... probably would have suggested we shift the operation to the bar, ha! I have to say that NSB fish restaurant looks delicious. Could do with that lovely weather too ... is currently -13C here in Ontario and that's an improvement!



Yes, it was a little dodgy, but where there`s money to be made, I think we all expect it now. We are rule followers, but this was seemingly done for no genuine reason in the end. 

lol......oh goodness that sounds like fun, minus the stress of course.......yes, moving to the bar would have worked! It certainly made the meme....no one types faster than an angry or stressed woman!! My ipad was exhausted by the end of it all......lol......

Oh you`re another with the horrible temperatures!!! And that`s warmer than it has been.......jeez.......our lowest so far this winter our lowest has been -4c real feel, where my mum lives was colder and we did get a white christmas up there, colder than we expected to be honest. But, Canada......wow, it`s like a different planet at times!!


----------



## shh

schumigirl said:


> if you are a little disturbed by enclosed spaced, the low corridors at some points may not be comfortable for you. It`s just ok for me, but it does feel quite enclosed for a little part.


I purposely hadn't read anything about Hagrid's before going, to avoid spoilers and although I was fine with the relaxed mask policy everywhere since we were triple vaxxed, those low queue hallways did give me pause - as they were jam packed during regular hours with everyone laughing, talking, yelling. It was the only time that trip I felt compelled to mask up for a bit.  

It was my first Hagrid's ride - and it was at night AND I got the front without even asking. That never happens to me on rides.

I wanted the bike, but my fellow single rider was this adorable little girl and she was soooo excited about getting the front, I offered it to her. She was incredibly happy - so that was well worth it! I figured the ride's not going anywhere...I'll do the bike next time.


----------



## shh

schumigirl said:


> We always laugh at what some places offer as a large wine.....nah, come to our house and we`ll show you what a large glass of wine is!!


Sounds like my husband's glass - you could go snorkeling in the darn thing. But it allows him to truthfully claim he limits himself to "just one glass".


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> I purposely hadn't read anything about Hagrid's before going, to avoid spoilers and although I was fine with the relaxed mask policy everywhere since we were triple vaxxed, those low queue hallways did give me pause - as they were jam packed during regular hours with everyone laughing, talking, yelling. It was the only time that trip I felt compelled to mask up for a bit.
> 
> It was my first Hagrid's ride - and it was at night AND I got the front without even asking. That never happens to me on rides.
> 
> I wanted the bike, but my fellow single rider was this adorable little girl and she was soooo excited about getting the front, I offered it to her. She was incredibly happy - so that was well worth it! I figured the ride's not going anywhere...I'll do the bike next time.



Awww, that was so sweet of you to do that. I`m sure she`ll always remember that ride on the front.....and yes, you`ll have plenty more rides, it isn`t going anywhere. 

Yes, for your first time I`m glad you were so lucky......

I`m glad you got through the confines of the cave area without too much discomfort. I`m not fond of confined spaces but as it kept moving I was ok.....wouldn`t like to be stuck there for any length of time though. 




shh said:


> Sounds like my husband's glass - you could go snorkeling in the darn thing. But it allows him to truthfully claim he limits himself to "just one glass".



lol.....I like his thinking!! Yes, it brings whole new meaning to one glass a night......goldfish bowls is another description of our glasses!! I might steal that though.......the snorkelling one lol.......

No-one gets a small glass of anything in our home..........


----------



## Minnie17

The beach, the food, and the drinks look wonderful.  A lovely day for sure until the nasty reminders of this darn pandemic.  However, it’s sooooo good to read of others traveling again.  Looking forward to more


----------



## schumigirl

Minnie17 said:


> The beach, the food, and the drinks look wonderful.  A lovely day for sure until the nasty reminders of this darn pandemic.  However, it’s sooooo good to read of others traveling again.  Looking forward to more



Thank you Minnie, it was a lovely day. 

As soon as we were home, we both said we`d do it all again just to travel. Yes, seeing things starting to get back to some kind of normal is fabulous.

More coming up.........


----------



## schumigirl

*We slept well last night, but first thing this morning I was on the ipad checking to see if there had been more updates or any relevant and helpful info on the various Disney boards and Gov websites.......most folks were as confused as I was, but it was getting clearer.....I think........*
*
Today, we couldn`t really do anything, so we got showered, dressed and went for breakfast as we planned to be in the park today. 

We walked as it was just the most gorgeous day and already very hot which pleased us going forward for the day.......I honestly can`t emphasise enough ust how much we appreciated and were loving this weather, especially knowing what we were going back to. 

Tom`s fingerprints were happily accepted today as we went through the gates, and we went through the store as there were still some things I had to purchase, and we did pick up several things, mostly Harry Potter as gifts and some tees and hoodies again, just gifts. We got them sent back to the room which would be ideal as they would be there tomorrow waiting for us. 

At the front of the store they have a huge mythical dinosaur skeleton hanging and it amazes me how many folks don`t see it, despite it being fairly large. There is also a large plaque behind the counters explaining what it is.....one of the many incredibly detailed items in POE. *















*And of course the Chritsmas tree.......we didn`t do the tree hunt this year, I did mean to, but it was just another of the now endless list of things we just didn`t seem to have time to cover for one reason and another. 
*













*The outdoor stores in POE, I have to admit I`ve never bought anything from them, maybe sometime I will.....they have hats and I do like to wear a hat or two. But further back behind the stalls they do have some incredible detail that I hadn`t noticed on previous visits.
*
























*I had a pair of modesty shorts on under my dress today, so we could still do rides and we did go on Dr Doom first........this ride kinda freaks me out a little now. It didn`t used to, then they added the extra belt, now they have got rid of that and it doesn`t feel as safe......it completely IS safe.....I know that, but I have an irrational fear of it now that I never had before. *

*Tom`s always said it`s the scariest ride in the parks as he is convinced he will plummet to his rather dramatic demise on that one........hope not!! But, that was the last time I went on it and usually we go on it at least 4 or 5 times in a row. Once was enough today for my overactive imagination. *














*Although this is a smoking area, somewhere we usually avoid, it`s relatively quiet, and if a smoker appears we just leave. But we do love the view from here, and it was incredibly quiet this morning bar one or two folks who were just admiring the view too. 
*













*Crowds did seem to be missing today in some areas, and this was one of them......*














*I do like this water feature.......but my goodness the noise of that annoying yapping dog beside it is horrible. It never ceases and is so darn loud......but, we always get a picture here anyway.......*

























*We wander down to another favourite and quiet-ish spot in the parks, down behind Me Ship the olive and Mythos looks amazing as always in the sunshine, so full of detail. *














*When you wander along the front over the bridge to the right of this picture, if you listen you can hear the troll that lives under the bridge, and it is eerie when you hear it.......but you can also see the supposed entrance to the Troll`s lair from over this side of the lagoon.......I just love the detail again!! *














*Watching the velocicoaster, we decide to start heading round that way. We only plan to do FJ once before going on the VC. We expected the line for Hagrid`s to be too long for today. *

*We both adore this last upside down part of this ride.....but to be honest, there isn`t a part of it we don`t love! *

























*It looked so freaking high from down here!!! It is 155 ft high at it`s tallest part (47m) so it`s a fair old climb and drop........*














*We do adore just roaming round the parks, and we do this often, just wander and not go on anything some days........or do the odd ride, but today we were being selective and missing out most of the rides. *

*We never did get back to Thunder Falls this trip and we did mean to, but we`ll keep that for May. They do serve good food and portions you can share with the platters and I was surprised how much we always enjoyed eating there. *













*Another thing we never did a second time was go sit in the back area of the 3B`s and just immerse ourselves in watching and listening to the sights and sounds of the Velocicoaster from there......we had enjoyed it so much and so did everyone around us. Seeing it so close and hearing those excited or terrified screams is wonderful....part of the fun of a theme park! *

























*The EP line for FJ was almost non existant at this point, maybe a 5 minute wait after we walked through. We never took any pictures in here today, but it really is a ride that has lines well worth walking through even if you`re not going to ride. So much to see and take in. We often stop to pay attention to things so we don`t miss anything and just tell folks to walk on by us as most folks are very polite and will wait if they think you`re taking a picture, so we always make sure we tell them to keep going. 

It`s a very good ride in here, I can only do it once maybe twice before I feel a little woozy......but it is fun, even with the spiders! 
*













*We didn`t spend much time in Hogsmeade today as we just wanted to go on the VC now. We had noticed it had stopped running at one point, but when we got round it was back running again, so we jumped in line and it wasn`t long till we were being whooshed around again and what a ride it was today. *
*
The back row is our favourite, even over the front row I think......but we`d be happy with either. 
*
*If memory serves me right, it went down after we came off again, we heard someone mention as we wandered out towards the park exit.......but overall we had been lucky with this ride on our stay this time, it had only been down a few times. *

















*We strolled back home and it is a gorgeous walk at whatever time of day......and today we were glad of the shade as it was hot!!! We were taking our time anyway as we had plans later, but for now we were heading back to Jake`s for lunch as it had been a while.*














*We never make reservations except for places like The Palm and Eddie V`s, and we hadn`t made any this trip and didn`t need to as it happened. Jake`s was almost deserted bar a couple of tables and we got one of our favourite tables today by the window and the waiter although new to us was very nice.We never saw one member of staff here we recognised at all. 
*













*And strawberry lemonade was our drink of choice today. Weirdly it depends on the waiter whether or not they have it apparently, this guy said yes, he could make it up. *














*We usually have the crawfish chowder as an appetiser or just as our meal, but today we didn`t want an app and were too hungry for just chowder.....which is amazing by the way.....so Tom ordered the pizza and asked for extra jalapenos half of which I would have as I opted for the burger today. *

*They do a very good burger here, not the best I`ve ever tasted, but good enough and sweet potato fries which were lovely. I also asked for a side of honey mustard as the one from here is beautiful. *














*Not the best picture of the burger, but it was tasty, and Tom`s pizza was delicious although I`m not overly fond of ham on a pizza, but the pepperoni was very nice and not at all greasy. *














*I did have a bowl of coconut ice cream after as it`s one of the few places that offer it here, and it is sweet and delicious!! He did have to go check as he wasn`t sure they had it, but they`ve alway had it as it`s part of one of the desserts through in Islands. *
*
Outside Jakes is a very pretty area and there is a lovely little waterfall that sits under the bridge you walk in through and if you don`t wander down here, you`d never know. *














*We went to our room to check on things and all the websites I was reading were all the same....every other thread was about the change of policies and how we now had to stay home for two days after we return.......everyone was a little bewildered to be honest. *
*
I switched off the ipad and we headed back to the park. We were meeting our very good friend there later in the afternoon to pick some things up. 

The walk back was a little different as the sun seemed to have disappeared and had been replaced by some cloud, but jeez.....it was still hot and although it wasn`t anywhere near September heat and not humid, it did feel like this was almost as hot as other times of the year today. 

We found some characters as we wandered back into IOA........these were new additions to us since our last visit and as with all characters in the Universal parks, they are completely in character and the meets are always a lot of fun. *









​




*We didn`t wander round to the VC this afternoon as we thought maybe after lunch it might not be the best idea. But we did watch it for a while........*










​


*We did the kiddie rides like Cat in the Hat and the Trolley Train and again just kind mooched around and looked forward to meeting our friend soon. *
*
We did meet him and it`s always so nice to spend time with him. We got what we needed and then started to walk back home together with him.......we chatted the whole way and I saw a couple walking towards us, never thought anything of it and then we heard the lady say....Carole........and it was a Dis Lady!!! 

It was Erica Ladd (her username) and she was so happy to have seen us walking today....she and her husband were staying at RP too and wondered if they would see us and today they did. 

We chatted briefly and said we`d hope to see them before either of us left, but what a lovely lady and nice couple, I was so glad to have met them today. 

The three of us set off back to the hotel and said our goodbyes to our friend in the lobby and he set off back to his office in RP and we headed upstairs to haunt the internet again for any and all info on this new situation that every time I read something, I got more and more worried about what we were going to do. 



More to come............*


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I love that you were being selective with your rides. No reason to try to hit every ride every day. Much better to savor them when you have a nice, long visit.

I didn’t know about the troll’s lair. I always learn things reading your trip reports 

Jake’s burgers are so good! They really do a nice presentation and the quality is there. I love sitting by the windows and enjoying the waterfall. I haven’t walked outside there but now I need to!

I love how you just happen onto people! You have good luck with spontaneously meeting Dis folks 

I’m sorry you had all the drama with not knowing what would be needed and required around Covid regulations. It’s hard to relax and enjoy yourself with that in the back of your mind. But I know you were determined to make the most of every minute in the sunshine


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> I love that you were being selective with your rides. No reason to try to hit every ride every day. Much better to savor them when you have a nice, long visit.
> 
> I didn’t know about the troll’s lair. I always learn things reading your trip reports
> 
> Jake’s burgers are so good! They really do a nice presentation and the quality is there. I love sitting by the windows and enjoying the waterfall. I haven’t walked outside there but now I need to!
> 
> I love how you just happen onto people! You have good luck with spontaneously meeting Dis folks
> 
> I’m sorry you had all the drama with not knowing what would be needed and required around Covid regulations. It’s hard to relax and enjoy yourself with that in the back of your mind. But I know you were determined to make the most of every minute in the sunshine



I agree, Jake`s burgers are lovely, and those sweet potato fries looked a little overdone, but they were very good. They used to serve wedges which sometimes were underdone.......lol.......but those were lovely.

We`ve been amazed at the people over the years that have came up due to seeing us on the TR`s.......and some we have kept in touch with even now. It was a little odd the first few times going back several years now, but it`s usually a nice experience......apart from the odd ones who make you wonder why they spoke if they obviously don`t like us.......lol.......I always think of the woman who decided to educate us on how often she stayed there compared to us......she visited once or twice a month for one or two nights at a time, but lived in Tampa or somewhere equally as close........er, ok, not quite the same as an almost 10 hour flight.......lol.......but usually it`s been lovely. 

Those last few days were definitely affected by getting things in place, but yes, we were determined to enjoy what we could that was left of our trip now. 

Not many days to go now........


----------



## schumigirl

*We sat in the lounge for a while before getting showered and changed to go out, and a couple of Brits came over to ask what we were doing about the new testing rules and what had we arranged.....at that point we had nothing definite in mind and still looking at options, but everyone was concerned and genuinely worried that what they were arranging was the correct thing. It was like the blind leading the blind to be honest. I think they were disappointed we didn`t have an answer for them, but we weren`t completely sure ourselves yet. 

Headed down to get ready and I flicked through the internet as I waited on Tom but it was all the same stuff and quite frankly I didn`t want to think about it right now. 

Once my husband caught up and was dressed too, we headed down for the obligatory pictures beside the tree before we headed out for dinner. *













*I had brought a cardigan with me tonight, but as we stepped out those main doors we were instead met by a blast of warmth not normally associated for this time of year in the evenings. This was a surprise for us, I expected much cooler weather every time we went out at night, but this was lovely. *

*We were taking the car tonight rather than faff about with cabs and so on, so Tom would drive, hence no wine in the Club Lounge tonight for him, he stuck to sprite while I did enjoy a glass or two of red, which was very nice. 

It`s only a 10-15 minute drive to Eddie V`s traffic light dependent usually and they do valet parking so that`s what we would do tonight as although it`s in a place with a large parking lot, it`s always busy as there are many other businesses there too.

We go in and are taken straight away to our booth. Our friend had called and asked them to make sure we had a good table, and we certainly did.

We had our water waiter top us up first, then our waitress came to take a drinks order and Tom asked for a strawberry lemonade or similar.....she said she would come up with something for him.

Still not sure what it was, but it was fruity with a zing of something nicer than usual and he enjoyed it.......I stuck to red wine....... *























*As with a lot of places we tend to know what we`re having ahead of time, well.....roughly, nothing is set in stone for us, but tonight we did know. 

We got some bread, it was healthy wholemeal that I don`t usually eat, but that darn butter is so delicious I had to have some......it`s salted and has some spice in it to....quite lovely. *

























*We opted to share the Shellfish tower they had as an appetiser we had looked at a few times, but always worried it would be too large even though we`d share it.

It had lobster, crab, shrimp and oysters with several sauces and of course lemon and tabasco, my personal favourite with oysters.......*






































*Usually in other places there are other options like scallops, mussels and other items, but this was more than enough for an appetiser for us tonight.

I knew I`d be eating all the oysters as my husband is not a fan of them at all, which I don`t understand as he loves all other seafood including mussels.....he says it`s the texture which I do understand......and secretly pleased as it mean I don`t need to share those gorgeous little suckers........*












*Everything was beautiful......fresh as you`d like and watching my husband`s face as I eat those oysters is always a joy..........*

*Lobster, crab and shrimp were all lovely too, although I have to say, it could do with being a bit larger. Ocean Prime do a bigger one and I think we`d like to try that one sometime and it comes out "smoking" so it was visually more impressive too. But, we were glad we had opted for this appetiser tonight......

At Eddie V`s for us steaks are why we go. They are among the nicest we have tasted  in any high end restaurant. Surprisingly Kyle wasn`t as keen on the steaks here, he prefers The Palm but I think it may just have been the way there were seasoned as he did say it was cooked perfectly. 

Tom went for the 18oz bone in NY strip and he asked for this medium rare for a change......he usually orders medium and I always admonish him for it much to his amusement as he explains each to their own and maybe, just maybe, I`m not always right......*




















​



*He didn`t regret asking for it medium rare saying it was indeed perfect.........*












*For me I always get the filet and I think I got the 8oz tonight and asked for it rare plus which suits me to a tee and it was absolutely perfect again. It seemed larger than 8oz but absolutely delicious. 

These places really do know how to cook a steak! *














*We shared the Gratin potatoes which were delightful and a million times better than the ones we shared at The Palm the previous week which were too sloppy. This dish you could distinguish they actually were potatoes. *














*This meal had been wonderful, and we loved how they never rush you in here....everything is so relaxed and perfect for food and service, the ambience is lovely too. It can be a little noisy, but most places like this seem to be a little on the loud side. But we had really enjoyed this evening and would look forward to coming back again next trip or the next. *

*Ourtide we met two young ladies who offered to take our pictures which we gladly accepted and as usual got chatting as we waited on our vehicle being brought back to us. 

Two men came out and were obviously sharing looud tales of each others successes and how much money they had.......one very rudely snapped his fingers at the valet guy and this one young lady looked at us and said well I guess money talks.......I said yes darling, money talks but real wealth whispers........she looked at me for a second and then got it.

And it`s true, you don`t need to brashly let everyone know what you have and these guys were both completely obnoxious and everyone in listening area around knew it too. Sadly they`re everywhere......

But what lovely girls they were.......and nice to chat to for the short time we waited outside. *














*We drove back home at that point and headed straight to Orchids for a drink and dessert. *

*Charymar who used to work at Strong Water came over to say hello, we said we were just going to sit at the bar tonight and at that point the lovely Maria came over and seated us there....it`s always a great pleasure to spend time chatting to her when we visit. 

We ordered a bottle of red wine and got comfy for the next hour or so.....

The chandelier they fitted was lovely, and really set the place off nicely, last time we were here it hadn`t been put up, so it was lovely to see it up and lit up at night too. *

























*Maria brought over our wine and it was very nice and even nicer Tom could get some as he was not driving anywhere tonight now.......*














*We were ready for some dessert now, but not much on the menu appealed to me as the deep fried cheesecake while delicious, is quite heavy and too filling.....so Tom ordered the chocolate cake and as we waited for that he nipped down to Jake`s to get me a portion of the coconut ice cream.

Long story but he ended up getting it in Island`s, I wondered what kept him, and by the time he came back it was melted a little, but still delicious. *

























*Tom loved his dessert and certainly enjoyed the wine I had chosen tonight.......and sitting here tonight, we felt so content as we chatted and laughed the evening away. We love Orchids and we do like the new style since they refurbed it. I know some don`t as they prefer the original style, which we did love too, but it badly needed updating and we thought they had done a beautiful job too. *

*Eventually we decided it was late enough and said our goodnights to Maria and Charymar. But, we did ask Maria if we could book for dinner tomorrow night as we love the sushi there and can happily eat there more than once. She said she`d be delighted to have our favourite table ready for us.....we did look forward to that. 

Once upstairs I had a quick check of my email and there was no new ones which was strange as usually I have a lot of emails......but, didn`t think anything of it. Then it was straight into bed after taking some time to look out of the window and admire the view we have of the parks......we were running out of nights now. *


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

Eddie V’s looks amazing!


----------



## schumigirl

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> Eddie V’s looks amazing!



It is lovely, definitely one of the nicer places around. 

Food was gorgeous.


----------



## dez1978

We will be going in May too!  The week before Memorial day as it's supposed to be the last week of school so the kids won't miss much.  In theory, my kids should be out of school the week before that and the cousins should be out the middle of the week we are going.  But snow days have really screwed that up sometimes.  The 1 st year we went to disney (2019) I planned it to be the week they got out of school, so they'd have missed 2 days.  We had so many snow days, they ended up having to go back to school for a full week after our vacation lol.  We live in the middle of nowhere so like, 75% of the kids in our district are on gravel roads, which means we have snow days if theres like 2 inches of snow.. It's ridiculous.  

Maybe my dates will coincide with yours or others from here and I'll see you around!


----------



## labfan

So glad you were finally able to go back to the parks and hotels.  I love reading your trip and reports and seeing all the pictures.  It's nice that you were able to get some nice photos of the two of together.  I love the Universal parks and hope to get back there sometime in the near future.


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> *The feeling of panic was genuine as no one seemed to have answers.......I looked on a British website and to be honest everyone on there was as confused the next as to what was actually required. *
> 
> *The feeling of calm after our lovely and peaceful day was completely shattered at this point. My alcohol level for the next few days would be through the roof at this point!!*



I can totally relate....this is the real down side to travelling right now...all the changes in rules that you can't predict...and then trying to make sense of them!! I know you made it home lol...so I'm guessing it turned out ok...but not without a lot of stress!!


----------



## musika

I mean logically I know at this stage that you got back into the country with no issues, but the suspense about the testing is killing me! 

Those steaks look divine.


----------



## Minnie17

Yummm that seafood tower looks amazing (and everything else)


----------



## Robo56

Carole as always your trip report is awesome. The camera man Tom’s pictures are beautiful. 

Sitting up and reading the report has been a true healing balm to my soul. I love Universal as I know you both do and seeing the pictures and reading your well written thoughts on your trip have been wonderful. 

The food looks delicious.

I chuckled at your comments on the infamous rodent Earl the Squirrel. I was glad to finally see your picture of him in the tree. I had heard all the fuss about the tree squirrel.......LOL

Your response to the young lady who witnessed the cringe worthy rudeness of the guy snapping his fingers at the valet was kind and honest. Your response was full of grace and mercy. I’am sure the young lady will never forget it and remember your words forever. It was a teaching opportunity that only someone her senior (a classy lady) could give her about what she had just witnessed (a rude insecure man trying to make someone else feel small and insignificant). 

Your trip reports are amazing. They are always well written and full of fun places to eat, shop and visit.

Don’t ever stop writing.


----------



## schumigirl

dez1978 said:


> We will be going in May too!  The week before Memorial day as it's supposed to be the last week of school so the kids won't miss much.  In theory, my kids should be out of school the week before that and the cousins should be out the middle of the week we are going.  But snow days have really screwed that up sometimes.  The 1 st year we went to disney (2019) I planned it to be the week they got out of school, so they'd have missed 2 days.  We had so many snow days, they ended up having to go back to school for a full week after our vacation lol.  We live in the middle of nowhere so like, 75% of the kids in our district are on gravel roads, which means we have snow days if theres like 2 inches of snow.. It's ridiculous.
> 
> Maybe my dates will coincide with yours or others from here and I'll see you around!



Oh that is ridiculous isn`t it!! Common sense seems to have gone out of the window altogether......fingers crossed they don`t mess up again and they have to go back after a trip, that must have hurt........

It would be lovely to say hello to you......we arrive May 2nd till May 25th and we`ll be a Sapphire for that trip. So, definitely shout out if you see us.......


----------



## schumigirl

labfan said:


> So glad you were finally able to go back to the parks and hotels.  I love reading your trip and reports and seeing all the pictures.  It's nice that you were able to get some nice photos of the two of together.  I love the Universal parks and hope to get back there sometime in the near future.



 along labfan.......it`s good to see you here and thank you for your kind words, I do appreciate them.

We do love our vacation pictures for sure and yes, it`s always lovely having some taken together too. 

And yes, hope Universal is in your plans sometime soon, they really are the most amazing of parks to visit......I admit to being completely biased of course.......lol.....

Hope you enjoy the last few days of the TR, not much to go now....can`t believe I`ve got through it so quickly this time........


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> I can totally relate....this is the real down side to travelling right now...all the changes in rules that you can't predict...and then trying to make sense of them!! I know you made it home lol...so I'm guessing it turned out ok...but not without a lot of stress!!



It was crazy Kathy and I do think folks were taken by surprise.....and now of course they`re changing again for entering the UK as they decided all the testing hasn`t made the slightest difference in the end.......crazy!! 

Yes, sadly we made it home......eventually!!! lol.......


----------



## schumigirl

musika said:


> I mean logically I know at this stage that you got back into the country with no issues, but the suspense about the testing is killing me!
> 
> Those steaks look divine.





It was all very dull in the end, but incredibly stressful going forward.......I knew some folks who contacted the airline /travel insurance and all they were told was......I`m sorry we cannot advise you on anything......refer to the latest Government websites......which as I said initially were as clear as mud........lol.......

But, I can say, yes, we made it home.

The steaks were delicious.........


----------



## schumigirl

Minnie17 said:


> Yummm that seafood tower looks amazing (and everything else)



It was divine!! 

I do think there are more ambitious seafood towers out there, but for us as an appetiser, it was just about right......although I could have eaten another half dozen oysters lol.....the food was beautiful for sure.


----------



## schumigirl

Robo56 said:


> Carole as always your trip report is awesome. The camera man Tom’s pictures are beautiful.
> 
> Sitting up and reading the report has been a true healing balm to my soul. I love Universal as I know you both do and seeing the pictures and reading your well written thoughts on your trip have been wonderful.
> 
> The food looks delicious.
> 
> I chuckled at your comments on the infamous rodent Earl the Squirrel. I was glad to finally see your picture of him in the tree. I had heard all the fuss about the tree squirrel.......LOL
> 
> Your response to the young lady who witnessed the cringe worthy rudeness of the guy snapping his fingers at the valet was kind and honest. Your response was full of grace and mercy. I’am sure the young lady will never forget it and remember your words forever. It was a teaching opportunity that only someone her senior (a classy lady) could give her about what she had just witnessed (a rude insecure man trying to make someone else feel small and insignificant).
> 
> Your trip reports are amazing. They are always well written and full of fun places to eat, shop and visit.
> 
> Don’t ever stop writing.



Thank you Robbie.....I so appreciate you taking the time to read and comment.

Everything was just as it should be on a trip for sure......we had no complaints and it was just a joy from beginning to end. And yes, I am thankful for Tom taking the time to take them all for me.....he has a good eye. 

Yes, the squirrel!!! I expected so much more after hearing all the build up.......not impressed at all!

I know what I would have preferred to call the utter *******, but polite company just doesn`t. I think belittling people for some, seems to come as second nature. I have never seen anyone snap their fingers at anyone in my life, but to do it to someone who is providing you with a service was shocking. The valet guy was a pure gentleman about it too. I hope he muttered a few choice words under his breath. 

Robbie, I know I already wished you well, but again, sending you lots of love and all our best wishes for your lovely husband to get well very soon and I`m sure he will. I know he`s getting the best of care and will be the same when he gets home to you......xxx


----------



## dez1978

schumigirl said:


> Oh that is ridiculous isn`t it!! Common sense seems to have gone out of the window altogether......fingers crossed they don`t mess up again and they have to go back after a trip, that must have hurt........
> 
> It would be lovely to say hello to you......we arrive May 2nd till May 25th and we`ll be a Sapphire for that trip. So, definitely shout out if you see us.......


We are at HRH May 21-25! Then we go to St Pete's area for 3 days.  I'm trying very hard for this to be a relaxing vacation instead of our normal crazy Disney trips.  Hopefully with EP we can hit up every thing we want to in 3 days.  I plan to do VB on Sunday then the parks on Mon & Tues. But who knows what we'll end up with by then lol.  Seems like the only ride we need to worry about is Hagrids so I don't have a plan for that yet. I want us to not have to worry about "rope drop" every day. But I will def keep an eye out for you guys!


----------



## schumigirl

dez1978 said:


> We are at HRH May 21-25! Then we go to St Pete's area for 3 days.  I'm trying very hard for this to be a relaxing vacation instead of our normal crazy Disney trips.  Hopefully with EP we can hit up every thing we want to in 3 days.  I plan to do VB on Sunday then the parks on Mon & Tues. But who knows what we'll end up with by then lol.  Seems like the only ride we need to worry about is Hagrids so I don't have a plan for that yet. I want us to not have to worry about "rope drop" every day. But I will def keep an eye out for you guys!



Ideal then!! We`re usually guaranteed to be in the parks last few days of our trips as we soak up the last of our time there till next time. We`ll definitely be able to meet for a hello for sure then.......

We`re thinking of going to St Pete`s this trip for a day. Usually we go to Dunedin, but thought we might get down there this time. Oh you should be able to make it relaxing, hopefully. With EP you`ll be fine, well yes, Hagrids is the one to think about. 

We`ve never once made EE in all our visits!! We never miss anything though, so I don`t think we will anytime soon. You`ll be just fine though


----------



## schumigirl

*We slept like rocks again last night and that`s one of the things we do love about Royal Pacific and Sapphire Falls, the beds are incredibly comfortable. I like the pillows, but Tom woud prefer them to be slightly firmer than they are. But, no complaints from us. *
*
Once we had showered and dressed I checked my ipad and I had no emails again this morning......now, unless all my friends had abandoned me over the last few days.....there had to be something wrong. I saw a message on the facetime thingy from Kyle saying he had sent me an email and I hadn`t replied. Sugar lumps!!! 

Our email, or rather my email does this a few times, especially when we are in America......friends had the phone number for us thankfully and we had been using that more this time, but no emails was rubbish!! I might be missing something important and wouldn`t know it........but not much I could do about it. 

So, we planned a day in the parks today.......usually our last two days we focus more on the parks and enjoy both of them, so that was our plan today......we didn`t plan to go offsite at all today, so we could both have a glass or three of morning sparkles as neither of us was driving anywhere today. 

We walked into the lounge, and most knew by now we liked our mimosa orange juice free.........and were promptly handed one each as we wandered by the desk......*













*Yes, indeed it is!!!! *
*
We had the laziest of breakfasts this morning and yes, I think it`s safe to say we enjoyed our fair share of sparkly this morning, and again I thanked the young lady who introduced the idea of having this on offer in the first place......long overdue! 
*
*We chatted for such a long time, I put the thoughts of emails out of my head for now..........we were about to leave when one of the ladies asked if we`d like another as she had just opened a new bottle.......I did say no and then smiled........who was I kidding........did I really say no.......*









​



*We did eventually leave the lounge, and I wasn`t even swaying a little from the prosecco which was a good thing and headed for the path to the parks. *
*
We cut through the pool, and to be honest we never bring costumes for the Christmas trip as it`s too cold for me, I`m a wimp.....but this visit we did wish we had brought them as it was warm enough, and the pool is beautiful here. 
*
*This is our favourite of all the pools between the hotels......it`s just perfect for us and this time of the morning it`s ideal as there`s hardly anyone here. And we do look out the window in the morning to see if the lifeguards are wearing long clothes or shorts, usually a good guage of the temps outside.*
























*And it was as gloriously hot as it had been so far this trip.....this was going to be another beautiful day. *

*The pathway is lovely, and very shaded for most of it. It doesn`t take long to get to the parks from the pool exit.......and a very pretty walk it is too.*














*We remember the year these red plants were being put in. We did ask if we could plant one, the older man said he couldn`t let us do that in case we hurt ourselves, but said if turned his back slightly there was one sitting to just be put in it`s new place......so Kyle popped it in and patted it down as the younger guy looked bemused as to why we`d want to do that.......but now we can say, we planted one of them.......and we can`t remember which one though! *

























*There were lines going in again this morning and I was reminded by one of the TM`s we spoke to once through the gates that there was a large cheerleading event going on this past week.......well, we must have missed it as apart from this morning when we saw four girls with mothers who were obviously cheerleaders, we had no idea there was anything going on. The TM said we`d know if we were at their hotel which was a different story! But, as for the parks, we saw nothing. *

*It did look busy, but we were purely heading to the VC this morning, but of course on the way we always have to snap some images along the way........we adore the parks. They are so beautiful and some of the sights are just stunning. *














*We did head down to the VC and it looked busy, but it wasn`t. I wouldn`t say it was a walk on, but we more or less kept walking through the line all the way to the loading area.*














*We had a lady behind us with her husband and it was a little odd. They looked as if they weren`t speaking to each other, well, they weren`t in the end.......but they never said one word to each other and she looked seriously annoyed at something. And in lines we always chat to folks, but have to say this woman seriously had her barricades up........and then of course Tom turned and noticed them for the first time. Usually I`d indicate if there was something for him to notice.....all couples have their unspoken language where they can indicate to each other something worth noticing.......but this woman had steadfastly glared forward the whole time........so I didn`t get the chance*
*
Tom then smiled and asked if they had been on the ride before and I inwardly waited for the backlash as this woman looked ready to explode.......but instead she smiled and answered him quite sweetly.....and she began to chat in quite a friendly way, but then the husband looked annoyed......I couldn`t quite work out what was going on........we got to the loading area and she then turned to her husband and said, well I guess you`re taking the chicken exit again hero.........

Er. ok. And he did just walk through and not do the ride......I`m guessing that`s what she was annoyed about.......we never saw them after that, but sure hope they made up. 

We got the 3rd row which was really good......and my goodness it had been a few days since we were on it, but we hadn`t forgot how freaking awesome this ride is!! 

And even with the gallon of prosecco we had this morning at breakfast, no effects whatsoever.......we were loving this ride!! I had however forgotten to put on the lock and loaders.....so I buttoned my blouse right up to the top button so my lanyard didn`t escape, and nothing else either......... 

We went on again and this time got second from back row which was almost as good for airtime as the back row......we still can`t decide whether we prefer the front or the back....and it has been discussed many, many times since we got home. I think any seat on that ride is out of this world, but there are some that are better than others.
*












*Hogsmeade was just a place to linger for a short time today, we did look at Hagrid`s but it was around 90 minutes and looked a genuine 90 minutes and not much shorter. It`s a good ride, but never in a million years would we wait that long....we did look forward to the day it has EP.  
*













*One of our favourite places was and very much still is the eating area outside the back of the 3B`s.....you get the best views of the VC and you are so close to the track....you can see the whites of the riders eyes.....well, if they have them open......lol.......*
*
It`s one of the best places to see and hear this amazing and wondrous ride in action as it flashes past you in an instant and you`re left with the sounds of the excited riders screams in your ears.....it is fabulous and we just love spending time round here to see and hear it. 

Everyone has smiles on their faces while they eat or just have a drink and are also watching and listening. One woman asked if we had been on it, Tom said yes, many times.....she said her family were on it right now and she was too scared.....what a shame, but coasters aren`t for everyone I guess. 
*
























*And this part.....once you let go and not have your hands grasping on for dear life, it is simply the best!!! *


























*Tom wanted to do FJ now. I`m not as fussed on doing it, it is good, but to be honest the VC has wiped everything else off the map.....but we`d it today as we really hadn`t spent a lot of time riding it this trip. *


























*I did this once and waited for Tom as he went on again.....once was enough for me today. It can feel a little too much some days, once or twice is my maximum on this one. But, such a good ride and not to be missed even if you`re not so good with coasters as this one kinda swooshes you around more than anything...and you don`t go upside down. You do at one point almost lay flat, but no upside down which does bother some folks. *
*
And the line is the best one in the parks. Full of detail that you can appreciate whether you know the films or not.

Hogsmeade was fairly busy now, for a Monday......quiet days just don`t seem to be a thing anymore. 

We did notice there are far more strollers and ECV`s than ever before and a personal note that annoyed me was so many strollers were being used to carry stuff for the day and not the kids themselves!! I mean, some of those strollers were packed like they were running away to go into witness protection and grabbed just anything they could!! 

And ECV`s that had grandma sitting with one or two grandkids on her knees or one fully grown adult hitching a lift too. And the ones that will not stop for anyone or anything. We did see TM`s on several occasions speak to some due to their "driving" skills or lack of them. *

























*Today we were taking the Hogwarts Express over to the Studios. We had barely spent anytime in that park this trip, so we would remedy this today and tomorrow where we planned to spend our last full day doing the same as today.......best laid plans and all that!! *
*
One train pulled away as we lined up for the next one, and it doesn`t take long.....it amazes me folks still think there`s one train that just goes back and forwards......and they will not hear there are two and the track splits.......sometimes there`s no point......*

























*I still think the train is pretty impressive and the nicer way to travel between parks, especially in the hot weather! *

*Many get the park hopper to ride the train, but many folks like us have been park hopping for years and this although nice, is a bonus, not the main reason for park hopping. There are a few differences in both journey`s so everyone should ride both ways, but it`s not an essential, unless you are a Potter fanatic then it is a must do. We do like it though.*















*I have no memory of who we shared our carriage with today, but it`s a ride that doesn`t take very long at all and then you`re in the Studios. *
*
Our plan was just to wander and see what we felt like doing today, and as we exited the Station, the blast of heat hit us, this was almost September like, without the humidity........

Our first stop was Chez Alcatraz......right beside Jaws and a nice little bar with a few seats around.......we opted for the bar, it is basic though, but they do decent cocktails and Murph has been there a long time, or so it seems. They always have very good staff here that are just right for that casual feel this little bar has. 
*
*The stopped doing food a couple of years ago, but we do like their cocktails.......and you get a good rumble with the bar staff here.......*














*I chose the Bay Breeze and Tom went for the The Alcatraz, and both were lovely and very refreshing, and you could taste the alcohol in them which helps!*














*It`s such a cute little bar, and very busy.....folks were lining up for drinks and carrying them off to the tables and beyond, but we like to just sit and enjoy it and again, we could feel that heat build up around us. Loving it!!!*














*And of course a beautiful place to pass the time away.......*

























*More to come....*


----------



## Gr8t Fan

I am so LOVING your trip report.  Your pictures and attention to detail are amazing!  We've been visiting the parks since the 90's and I'm always surprised by the details we've missed.


----------



## schumigirl

Gr8t Fan said:


> I am so LOVING your trip report.  Your pictures and attention to detail are amazing!  We've been visiting the parks since the 90's and I'm always surprised by the details we've missed.



Awww.....I`m so happy to hear that!! 

I think everyone knows I love writing them and always glad to hear that. I`m also amazed every single visit we still find something new we haven`t noticed before.

Being honest, I would be embarrassed to admit how many years we had visited and never noticed the huge balloon in the store at the entrance to IOA......it`s huge!!! One year I just looked and said to Tom and Kyle.....when did they add that.......lol.......

They both looked at me a though I`d just appeared from Mars! 

But, we`re always impressed by the amount of detail that is around the parks, in every area. 

I`m so glad you`re enjoying it though, thank you


----------



## musika

Oh what a cute story about the bushes! Even when we had a stroller, they drove us bonkers. That's the only good thing to come out of us staying in Canada - kids are old enough now to not need one anymore! We're hoping to go to Canada's Wonderland this summer (far cry from USF but wayyy less testing). Our little guy is measuring himself every week waiting to get to that magical 48inch mark LOL.


----------



## Worfiedoodles

schumigirl said:


> *We slept like rocks again last night and that`s one of the things we do love about Royal Pacific and Sapphire Falls, the beds are incredibly comfortable. I like the pillows, but Tom woud prefer them to be slightly firmer than they are. But, no complaints from us. *
> 
> *Once we had showered and dressed I checked my ipad and I had no emails again this morning......now, unless all my friends had abandoned me over the last few days.....there had to be something wrong. I saw a message on the facetime thingy from Kyle saying he had sent me an email and I hadn`t replied. Sugar lumps!!!
> 
> Our email, or rather my email does this a few times, especially when we are in America......friends had the phone number for us thankfully and we had been using that more this time, but no emails was rubbish!! I might be missing something important and wouldn`t know it........but not much I could do about it.
> 
> So, we planned a day in the parks today.......usually our last two days we focus more on the parks and enjoy both of them, so that was our plan today......we didn`t plan to go offsite at all today, so we could both have a glass or three of morning sparkles as neither of us was driving anywhere today.
> 
> We walked into the lounge, and most knew by now we liked our mimosa orange juice free.........and were promptly handed one each as we wandered by the desk......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes, indeed it is!!!! *
> 
> *We had the laziest of breakfasts this morning and yes, I think it`s safe to say we enjoyed our fair share of sparkly this morning, and again I thanked the young lady who introduced the idea of having this on offer in the first place......long overdue! *
> 
> *We chatted for such a long time, I put the thoughts of emails out of my head for now..........we were about to leave when one of the ladies asked if we`d like another as she had just opened a new bottle.......I did say no and then smiled........who was I kidding........did I really say no.......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *We did eventually leave the lounge, and I wasn`t even swaying a little from the prosecco which was a good thing and headed for the path to the parks. *
> 
> *We cut through the pool, and to be honest we never bring costumes for the Christmas trip as it`s too cold for me, I`m a wimp.....but this visit we did wish we had brought them as it was warm enough, and the pool is beautiful here. *
> 
> *This is our favourite of all the pools between the hotels......it`s just perfect for us and this time of the morning it`s ideal as there`s hardly anyone here. And we do look out the window in the morning to see if the lifeguards are wearing long clothes or shorts, usually a good guage of the temps outside.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And it was as gloriously hot as it had been so far this trip.....this was going to be another beautiful day.
> 
> The pathway is lovely, and very shaded for most of it. It doesn`t take long to get to the parks from the pool exit.......and a very pretty walk it is too.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We remember the year these red plants were being put in. We did ask if we could plant one, the older man said he couldn`t let us do that in case we hurt ourselves, but said if turned his back slightly there was one sitting to just be put in it`s new place......so Kyle popped it in and patted it down as the younger guy looked bemused as to why we`d want to do that.......but now we can say, we planted one of them.......and we can`t remember which one though! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *There were lines going in again this morning and I was reminded by one of the TM`s we spoke to once through the gates that there was a large cheerleading event going on this past week.......well, we must have missed it as apart from this morning when we saw four girls with mothers who were obviously cheerleaders, we had no idea there was anything going on. The TM said we`d know if we were at their hotel which was a different story! But, as for the parks, we saw nothing.
> 
> It did look busy, but we were purely heading to the VC this morning, but of course on the way we always have to snap some images along the way........we adore the parks. They are so beautiful and some of the sights are just stunning. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We did head down to the VC and it looked busy, but it wasn`t. I wouldn`t say it was a walk on, but we more or less kept walking through the line all the way to the loading area.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We had a lady behind us with her husband and it was a little odd. They looked as if they weren`t speaking to each other, well, they weren`t in the end.......but they never said one word to each other and she looked seriously annoyed at something. And in lines we always chat to folks, but have to say this woman seriously had her barricades up........and then of course Tom turned and noticed them for the first time. Usually I`d indicate if there was something for him to notice.....all couples have their unspoken language where they can indicate to each other something worth noticing.......but this woman had steadfastly glared forward the whole time........so I didn`t get the chance*
> 
> *Tom then smiled and asked if they had been on the ride before and I inwardly waited for the backlash as this woman looked ready to explode.......but instead she smiled and answered him quite sweetly.....and she began to chat in quite a friendly way, but then the husband looked annoyed......I couldn`t quite work out what was going on........we got to the loading area and she then turned to her husband and said, well I guess you`re taking the chicken exit again hero.........
> 
> Er. ok. And he did just walk through and not do the ride......I`m guessing that`s what she was annoyed about.......we never saw them after that, but sure hope they made up.
> 
> We got the 3rd row which was really good......and my goodness it had been a few days since we were on it, but we hadn`t forgot how freaking awesome this ride is!!
> 
> And even with the gallon of prosecco we had this morning at breakfast, no effects whatsoever.......we were loving this ride!! I had however forgotten to put on the lock and loaders.....so I buttoned my blouse right up to the top button so my lanyard didn`t escape, and nothing else either.........
> 
> We went on again and this time got second from back row which was almost as good for airtime as the back row......we still can`t decide whether we prefer the front or the back....and it has been discussed many, many times since we got home. I think any seat on that ride is out of this world, but there are some that are better than others.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hogsmeade was just a place to linger for a short time today, we did look at Hagrid`s but it was around 90 minutes and looked a genuine 90 minutes and not much shorter. It`s a good ride, but never in a million years would we wait that long....we did look forward to the day it has EP.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of our favourite places was and very much still is the eating area outside the back of the 3B`s.....you get the best views of the VC and you are so close to the track....you can see the whites of the riders eyes.....well, if they have them open......lol.......*
> 
> *It`s one of the best places to see and hear this amazing and wondrous ride in action as it flashes past you in an instant and you`re left with the sounds of the excited riders screams in your ears.....it is fabulous and we just love spending time round here to see and hear it.
> 
> Everyone has smiles on their faces while they eat or just have a drink and are also watching and listening. One woman asked if we had been on it, Tom said yes, many times.....she said her family were on it right now and she was too scared.....what a shame, but coasters aren`t for everyone I guess. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And this part.....once you let go and not have your hands grasping on for dear life, it is simply the best!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom wanted to do FJ now. I`m not as fussed on doing it, it is good, but to be honest the VC has wiped everything else off the map.....but we`d it today as we really hadn`t spent a lot of time riding it this trip. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I did this once and waited for Tom as he went on again.....once was enough for me today. It can feel a little too much some days, once or twice is my maximum on this one. But, such a good ride and not to be missed even if you`re not so good with coasters as this one kinda swooshes you around more than anything...and you don`t go upside down. You do at one point almost lay flat, but no upside down which does bother some folks. *
> 
> *And the line is the best one in the parks. Full of detail that you can appreciate whether you know the films or not.
> 
> Hogsmeade was fairly busy now, for a Monday......quiet days just don`t seem to be a thing anymore.
> 
> We did notice there are far more strollers and ECV`s than ever before and a personal note that annoyed me was so many strollers were being used to carry stuff for the day and not the kids themselves!! I mean, some of those strollers were packed like they were running away to go into witness protection and grabbed just anything they could!!
> 
> And ECV`s that had grandma sitting with one or two grandkids on her knees or one fully grown adult hitching a lift too. And the ones that will not stop for anyone or anything. We did see TM`s on several occasions speak to some due to their "driving" skills or lack of them. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today we were taking the Hogwarts Express over to the Studios. We had barely spent anytime in that park this trip, so we would remedy this today and tomorrow where we planned to spend our last full day doing the same as today.......best laid plans and all that!! *
> 
> *One train pulled away as we lined up for the next one, and it doesn`t take long.....it amazes me folks still think there`s one train that just goes back and forwards......and they will not hear there are two and the track splits.......sometimes there`s no point......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I still think the train is pretty impressive and the nicer way to travel between parks, especially in the hot weather!
> 
> Many get the park hopper to ride the train, but many folks like us have been park hopping for years and this although nice, is a bonus, not the main reason for park hopping. There are a few differences in both journey`s so everyone should ride both ways, but it`s not an essential, unless you are a Potter fanatic then it is a must do. We do like it though.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I have no memory of who we shared our carriage with today, but it`s a ride that doesn`t take very long at all and then you`re in the Studios. *
> 
> *Our plan was just to wander and see what we felt like doing today, and as we exited the Station, the blast of heat hit us, this was almost September like, without the humidity........
> 
> Our first stop was Chez Alcatraz......right beside Jaws and a nice little bar with a few seats around.......we opted for the bar, it is basic though, but they do decent cocktails and Murph has been there a long time, or so it seems. They always have very good staff here that are just right for that casual feel this little bar has. *
> 
> *The stopped doing food a couple of years ago, but we do like their cocktails.......and you get a good rumble with the bar staff here.......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I chose the Bay Breeze and Tom went for the The Alcatraz, and both were lovely and very refreshing, and you could taste the alcohol in them which helps!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It`s such a cute little bar, and very busy.....folks were lining up for drinks and carrying them off to the tables and beyond, but we like to just sit and enjoy it and again, we could feel that heat build up around us. Loving it!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And of course a beautiful place to pass the time away.......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *More to come....*


Well this is quite the lovely day so far! Starting with mimosas is brilliant, what a great addition to the Club Lounge. The pool at RPR seemed to be calling, but I'm glad you resisted and wandered over to IOA. I'm not surprised you spent most of your riding time on VC, you are both coaster fiends! I have never stopped at Chez Alcatraz but now I want to. Great idea to pause as you enter the Studios and relax for a bit. Such a nice area to take in with all the people wandering by. No food could be an issue but I guess it would be pretty easy to nab a jacket potato or something from a food truck...looking forward to reading more!


----------



## schumigirl

*I was now fairly hungry by now, nothing unusual there of course, but with having the cocktail, my appetite had been awakened....if it was ever asleep of course!!! There`s something about being on vacation and of course so many lovely options that just make us want to eat more than we would ever have at home......but, we were loving this!!*
*
We decided to snack our way through lunch today rather than sit down somewhere for a change. We were just going to share a few items and see what we thought, if we got hungry, we`d have something else later.

I have to admit to not enjoying CS places that don`t have designated seating. I hate scrambling to find somewhere to sit and eat food, especially if it`s hot, but we really wanted to try this food truck near Richter Burger. We thought these were a fabulous addition to the parks, well they were new to us.

They were offering Nashville hot chicken skewer and it came with coleslaw, pickles and weirdly to us.....a slice of bread. There was another option of having it with mac n cheese which did not appeal. You had hot honey or golden bbq options with the chicken....can`t remember which we opted for, but it was lovely. 

It was delicious. Nowhere near as spicy as we would have liked, but the chicken was tender and we really enjoyed the coleslaw too.....I think if we hadn`t planned on some other nibbly bits, we`d have ordered another.....next time though, one each! 

We sat on the seats beside Richter Burger, thankfully under some shade as it was ridiculously hot for this time of year today.......but again we were lucky there were some empty seats. *

























*For years we always visited Louie`s for pizza and always enjoyed it, but then a few years ago they changed the base, sauce and meat on them and they weren`t as nice. The base was very doughy, sauce tasted artificial and the pepperoni was excessively greasy, so we never went back. *
*
That was maybe in 2017 or maybe 18, can`t quite remember, I do know we never visited once in 2019. 
*
*But, things change and we wanted to give it another try, so we decided to share a slice as they are large......they are bigger than they used to be, now getting a quarter instead of a sixth of the whole pizza you used to. *






*



*


























*It was very busy when we went in, but there were plenty of seats available inside and there are also outside seats available at the side and behind the restaurant. *
*
We decided to have the pepperoni and opted to try the breadsticks only because we had never tried them before, and they came with marinara sauce. 
*
*Tom got a beer and I tried one of their dreadful red wines......yes, they are dreadful. *

























*I have to say, we were delighted the pizza was back to it`s original standard of many years ago.......base was crispy, but still had some chew and the meat wasn`t too greasy, sauce was just sauce.....nothing special but no artificial aftertaste. *
*
The breadsticks however......we just didn`t get them........they were doughy, bland and slightly greasy too......sauce was nice enough, but nothing special. 

I think we ate half of one, that was enough. 

We sat for a while and pondered where to go next......I knew where we planned to end up, but we thought we might go and get a cocktail in Finnegans.....not a big fan of their food or theme, but they do very good cocktails. Well Jim that used to work there and had done for years was a master of them......he was so laid back but could mix you up anything you asked for without even thinking. Then he retired a couple of years back and the place is dimmer without him.......he had the best dead pan face I have ever seen, but cracking sense of humour. 

But, it was mobbed..........far too busy for us, so we headed round the park towards the lagoon and passed another new food option for the holidays......nothing appealed to us here though......well, the Holiday leftover sandwich did, but we thought it would be too filling for us even to share, so we passed it by and headed further round.
*














*This crepe place was the one we were really looking forward to trying........*
*
Right next to the entrance to Central Park area, is quite a new addition to the parks and it serves crepes in a variety of options. We had read and heard so much about these since they had opened and we were so keen to finally try them. 

They did have a Holiday option but we already knew we wanted to try the smoked brisket (sounded glorious) and the lemon blueberry (sounded even better) 

We both love American brisket and coleslaw.....classic mix, as is lemon and blueberry. I adore lemon anything and lemon curd, preferably home made is one of my favourite things in life.......so these were designed for us.....almost as if they knew........lol.......*


























*Again, no designated seating so Tom went over and sat in the shade while I waited for the crepes......I had ordered a glass of the red wine......should have known better as we don`t drink French wines.....but I thought how bad could it be.......??? *
*
She gave me the wine after I had put in our order and I burst out laughing as the woman behind me nudged me and asked where the rest of the wine was......lol......I never took a picture but it was a regular water cup and it was only half filled......made the large glass from JB Fish Camp look like a gallon!!! The woman who was serving me snarkily and fairly loudly made a comment of you don`t get large portions here......she wasn`t kidding!!! 
*
*I answer with a straight face and told her she misunderstood and I had said I wasn`t sure I`d be able to finish such a large amount of wine........*











​

*I think I had came across my first experience of a rude employee here  Not bad for visiting all these years many times.*
*
You order at one window, then pick them up at the other and thankfully the other was in the shade and you can watch them being made and I have to say they looked lovely......

I did pick up some of the plastic cutlery......we had a table at least, but one of my pet hates is standing to eat or not having correct cutlery or napkins......and these looked messy. 
*
*We do genuinely prefer table service for food. *














*Tom held the lemon blueberry one as we kind of tried to share the brisket one....*














*I was looking for the filling. *













*I`m not quite sure how best to describe them that would do them adequate justice.....suffice to say.........*













*They were disgusting. *
*
Completely and utterly rank beyond belief.......so bad I don`t know where to begin. Will come back to the crepe itself.......

No filling for the brisket and a slight taste of coleslaw........we really had to search for this meat, and failed miserably, the bit we did get was fatty and slimy....I asked Tom to go check if it had dropped the rest of the meat on the way over!!! 
*
*The lemon one was the most artificial tasting lemon I had ever came across in my life.....it was just sweet, nothing else, cream was ok and the pound cake when we got to it with a fork was nice too, especially with the cream if you could ignore the rancid lemon taste that I argue was not lemon at all. I have no clue what it was though......

The crepes themselves were like eating sponges.......*
*
The most disgusting thing I have ever attempted to eat.....bar none!!! 

They were floopy which is worse than floppy, flaccid, soggy, squidgy and lacked any flavour whatsoever......I was chewing forever with this first bite and it was horrible. I ended up surreptitiously hiding it in a napkin and it went in the trash along with most of the other crepe too. 

And the wine was rank......

This had been the most awaited for snack we wanted to try and ultimately the most disappointing. Haven`t been so disappointed since Shrek 2 came out!!! 

Apologies if you are among the folks that do like them (I do know you`re out there  ) but eeeewwww........they are something we will not repeat. But, we were genuinely so disappointed.

We cleared everything into the trash bin and wiped our hands down and headed off........Tom was teasing me as I had been tempting him for over a year about those and they were just awful......lol......never praise anything too much until you`ve had it was the lesson I learned today. 

We set off round to ET and went on that for the last time this trip.....we don`t do it often, but maybe twice a visit and there was quite a line for it today, EP was short though and we more or less go through it together. 

I did get a giggle though as someone I know through others, but have never met personally saw me and immediately put their head down.......I guess they didn`t want to say hello then.....lol......I wasn`t too traumatised by that and not surprised.........

ET is a lot of fun and such a simple ride, complete classic of course but another one where you wonder what kind of substance they were on to come up with the final scenes........

We headed to Duff Bar as I wanted something to take the taste away of the few morsels I had tried with the crepes, so we managed to get a seat in the shade.....my goodness it was hot now!! 

Matt is a good server here.......and he guessed what we were going to order before we asked and he got it right.......Tom was a beer and I was the strawberry cocktail with the Myers rum......and he guessed a double shot too......lol....I am nothing if not obvious at times. Well, I don`t look like the kind of gal to drink single measures of anything!!! 

I think the pour can be very light here at times, I did wonder last time if there was any alcohol in it at all....but this was nice, not too heavy but you could taste the rum.

*












*I actually don`t like this picture below, but I could feel the strain of the changes now and was worried about getting everything in place, and I think it shows. My mum always said whatever emotion I was experiencing was always written all over my face, and I think it was showing here. 
*













*You do get a lovely view over the lagoon from here and over towards Potter looked busy......we did plan to get back over there tomorrow and spend some time rooting about to see some of the things we had missed so far this trip. We were always busy, but had missed a lot this time around for some reason.
*
























*We enjoyed sitting here for a little while, but we heard a British couple exclaim some horror at something they had read on the internet and we physically paled as we wondered what the heck had changed now.....and unless they were telling us we had to stay in America for a month  we really didn`t want to hear it.*
*
I said lets get back home and we`ll find out what`s happening. 
*
*So we cut short our day and trundled reluctantly back home where we read up that really not much had changed but we discovered we had to create a Government account to add the PLF (passenger locator form). I had wrongly assumed we did that on the Virgin Atlantic website......I had read it somewhere.......but here it was now and we couldn`t do it till after we had our Antingen test results which we were now going to book this afternoon. 

So, first thing first......we looked and saw there was a place on Turkey Lake Road where we could book for the next morning at 8am, as far as we knew, as info was vague, this was enough to satisfy the UK Government although it wasn`t on the list of accepted suppliers.......*
*
We were reading that as long as it was antigen and the result was negative it would be fine. We were also reading there were places that would do it for free, tips were accepted though, and that would be fine. 

But, the cynic in me and Tom too decided this was too new.....no one had yet turned up at the airport with these free results in hand, and we just wouldn`t take the risk.....

I made the appointments online for the afternoon (stupidly) thinking we could spend most of the day in the parks and then go late afternoon. But someone made a comment online to someone else, what if it`s positive or there is a delay in the result.......right, I`m going to change it. 

Couldn`t do it online.....so I called the number.....no answer. Heck!!! Called a different number and spoke to a young guy called Luiz......who very casually and in the most laid back way said nah don`t worry just turn up......I said could I please cancel the appointment in the afternoon......nah....no need just turn up......er, ok then. This just didn`t sound very professional at all. We knew it was going to be $75 each which was fine and I said I was glad we hadn`t paid this already for some reason.

I felt sick.

We went up to the lounge where we readily accepted very large red wines as I was a little panic stricken at this point at just how stressful this was going to be tomorrow. 

I sat reading other boards and absorbed as many details as I could from folks who were being really helpful to folks who were asking the questions we needed answers to as well. It turned out we needed the fillowing info to fill out the PLF.....full personal details, contact details including phone, email and address, passport details, flight details, test details and proof of vaccination which needed to be uploaded as a file or screenshot. Holy crap!! We had one working email between us and one phone!! I felt sick again.
*
*At this point we went down to meet our friend and I was almost in tears as I said how worried we were about all this. He said first, calm down. Which as he is the most calming person, I did......lol.......he reminded us we had full use of the business centre which had a lady there who would help us out with anything she could. I had forgotten about that to be honest. He took my hand and commented I was freezing.....I do get cold hands when I`m scared/worried.....lol......he couldn`t quite believe we were being challenged like this to leave the USA....we chatted some more before saying we`d catch up again. 

We came back up to the lounge and Alaina handed us another large red each.....lol they knew us so well!!! *

*I was still glued to my ipad and at that point a lady came over who was from England as she had heard us chat to the staff about it and asked if we could tell her what she needed to do. She was here on her own and had no car, so we filled her in on the requirements and watched as her face fell too at the prospect....we told her she was welcome to come along with us in the morning, we would happily take her, and assured her we were honest folks and it would be fine......she said she`d be delighted and we told her what she needed for the test, we had an appointment but they said you could just walk up, so we would do that. We said we`d grab a quick coffee in the morning and then head off around 7.30 to get there before it opened, she said she`d be on time. 

She was a nice lady and anything you can do to help a fellow traveller you will of course do what you can.*
*
Tonight we could do no more. I decided the ipad was being turned off. I had my phone for texts and so on which we were so glad we had bought this trip after all. 
*
*Tom took a quick snap of the view down to the Orlando Eye area where they had built the new drop tower which looked completely terrifying and we wouldn`t be going on for a billion dollars!!! That area is so lovely all lit up at night, and we hadn`t managed to get down there at all this visit either.......*














*We felt a little more relaxed after a very stressful couple of hours, thank you Alaina and the other ladies for helping to mellow us tonight!!! *
*
It was almost time for dinner and after getting freshened up and changing we headed down to Orchids. Maria had reserved us our favourite table again and would beautifully decant our wine for us in the nicest of wine decanters.......it`s always so good to see her, she really is the nicest young lady.

To be honest we never even felt as though we had any wine as I think nervous energy was taking over....thank goodness!!! *














*We ordered our food as we knew what we wanted to try. *
*
We had seen the Dragon Long Boats being served the last night we were in here and always wondered if it was just a little too much food for the two of us.....but Maria said, it was just enough.....not too much but you wouldn`t leave hungry.....sold!!! 
*
*As always we start with their beautiful miso soup, which we really enjoy and I even eat the mushrooms again which I don`t normally have but we both enjoy this and the salad, even though the salad comes with a ginger dressing that he isn`t fond of, but he did quite like it. *

























*Maria came over several times to chat which we always enjoy and of course took a picture......that is quite the busy table!!! *

*I do really need to stop wearing my favourite HHN lanyard all the time, especially when wearing a dress! *














*Tonight we had indeed ordered the long boats, the first one was the Bora Bora Boat which included the Chef's selection of six nigiri pieces, nine sashimi pieces, a rainbow, California and spicy tuna roll, salmon hosomaki and of course the wasabi and pickled ginger which I adore. *
*
The other one was the Tahitian Long Boat which I think was my favourite of the two......it had chef`s choice of 12 nigiri pieces, 12 sashimi pieces, a rainbow, California, dynamite and Mexican roll, salmon hosomaki and we added a portion of smoked salmon too for good measure........

Visually they were beautiful and can I say, they tasted divine!! We both adore sushi and this place does it so well. It blows other places out of the water for sushi. Folks ask what we think of Cowfish for sushi.....we always tell them, well we do like the burgers and that`s it. Putting fries in a Bento Box is just not sushi. We`ll stick to here or Nagoya Sushi. 

The quality of produce shows and it`s not filled with fancy gimmicks just purely good solid food that has been produced here by Chef Dan and his team for many years.
*













*We ate slowly and deliberately enjoying every piece we could eat.....I slightly overdid the nigiri and Tom felt a little cheated.......lol.....but it is so good, we both commented on it many times throughout the meal just how delicious it was.*
*
I think we managed most of it, only leaving a few of the plainer choices, but what a meal it had been........again, we were so glad we had come here tonight, it had done us the world of good after the last few hours and Maria had been a complete tonic chatting along the way. 
*
*We hadn`t planned on dessert to be honest......well, not until she mentioned she had specifically checked and got me some coconut ice cream......well, couldn`t turn that down could I!!! And she guessed Tom would have the flourless chocolate cake again.......yes, they know us well. *














*I wasn`t sure I had room, but once I started to eat it and Tom said the same thing, it went down a treat!!! It`s so sweet and a perfect finish after the taste of the ocean for our dinner experience tonight. And needless to say, Tom loved the flourless chocolate cake. *














*This had been up there as one of our best meals of the trip too. *

*I wandered to the bathroom and on the way back I saw Erica and her husband sitting at the bar, she was the lady who had recognised us in the walkway to the parks.......I stopped and we had a nice little chat, they were leaving the next day so we wouldn`t see them again. I was so glad to have met them though. *














*It was late and we were shattered now. But, we were so enjoying chatting to Maria....and we didn`t forget to exchange emails and we do now keep in touch. But, it was time for us to leave and we said a sad farewell to her for this trip, we felt lucky we had been able to spend some time getting to know her again, but after a last hug we headed up to bed and wondered exactly what awaited us the next day. *


----------



## schumigirl

musika said:


> Oh what a cute story about the bushes! Even when we had a stroller, they drove us bonkers. That's the only good thing to come out of us staying in Canada - kids are old enough now to not need one anymore! We're hoping to go to Canada's Wonderland this summer (far cry from USF but wayyy less testing). Our little guy is measuring himself every week waiting to get to that magical 48inch mark LOL.



It is nice to have watched our plant grow over the years......

Oh will keep my fingers crossed he gets to the height he needs to be by then, it`s so disappointing for them if they don`t get to do the rides they want to. I`ve never heard of Canada`s Wonderland before. 

I think when they are younger, as long as they`re in a different environment, it`s a vacation for them! One of my aunts and uncle used to take their younger kids to a holiday camp only about 20 minutes away from them at one point......kids loved it.


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> Well this is quite the lovely day so far! Starting with mimosas is brilliant, what a great addition to the Club Lounge. The pool at RPR seemed to be calling, but I'm glad you resisted and wandered over to IOA. I'm not surprised you spent most of your riding time on VC, you are both coaster fiends! I have never stopped at Chez Alcatraz but now I want to. Great idea to pause as you enter the Studios and relax for a bit. Such a nice area to take in with all the people wandering by. No food could be an issue but I guess it would be pretty easy to nab a jacket potato or something from a food truck...looking forward to reading more!



I love starting the day with orange juice free mimosas.......lol.......

Oh that VC is a beast for sure.....it`s one of the rides we are very much looking forward to getting back on.....it`ll be first park day for sure! 

Chez Alcatraz is vastly overlooked at times, it`s not much especially since they don`t do snack foods anymore, but it`s a great place to sit and people watch and enjoy their rather nice cocktails. And with that fodd truck so close.....ideal!!


----------



## Minnie17

Oh my! The sushi boats look divine! Hopefully they made up for the “crepes”?  I do envy your travel but not all the testing requirements.  Oh how I do hope traveling is easier for your next trip.


----------



## schumigirl

Minnie17 said:


> Oh my! The sushi boats look divine! Hopefully they made up for the “crepes”?  I do envy your travel but not all the testing requirements.  Oh how I do hope traveling is easier for your next trip.



Thank you, they were divine!!! We do love a good selection of food and this was perfect.....lol....oh yes they more than made up for those crepes!!! It might just have been us of course as so many seem to have loved them. 

I think this was just a nightmare as it had been thrown at us so last minute. No one seemed to know for sure what was right and wrong, so it would feel as though we were winging it for a while. It wasn`t just us of course, everyone was scrambling to find the right info and thank goodness for some very helpful folks on message boards who seemed to just know!! 

It`s already changed again since we got home and no doubt something else will change by the time May comes around. We now no longer need to be tested, but America is still insisting on testing for arrivals. Our Government has admitted testing for travel made not one ounce of difference. But, I`d do it all again tomorrow if we had to.....anything to travel


----------



## Worfiedoodles

I don't even care for sushi and those boats look amazing! I am really sorry about the crepes. We had those same flavors back in May, and they were nothing like what you were presented. The lemon had fresh curd, and the barbecue was bursting out of the crepe, it was quite plentiful and both were delicious. I'm kind of glad now we didn't make it back there in December as I would have been so disappointed. It seems like in-Park food was very hit or miss. 

I can't even imagine how agitated you were with the changing Covid travel requirements. It's like they expected you to do nothing but decipher their cryptic messages, which were changing daily. I'm glad you obviously made it through, but you'd think there would have been better organization and communication. 

I'm really glad the day ended with you able to relax with a lovely meal and good company!


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> I don't even care for sushi and those boats look amazing! I am really sorry about the crepes. We had those same flavors back in May, and they were nothing like what you were presented. The lemon had fresh curd, and the barbecue was bursting out of the crepe, it was quite plentiful and both were delicious. I'm kind of glad now we didn't make it back there in December as I would have been so disappointed. It seems like in-Park food was very hit or miss.
> 
> I can't even imagine how agitated you were with the changing Covid travel requirements. It's like they expected you to do nothing but decipher their cryptic messages, which were changing daily. I'm glad you obviously made it through, but you'd think there would have been better organization and communication.
> 
> I'm really glad the day ended with you able to relax with a lovely meal and good company!



lol....yes, so many love those crepes and I remember you enjoyed them so I`m glad you never tried them again as I`m sure you`d have been disappointed. The two ladies sat at the table beside us had the Holiday one and put that in the trash too after we put ours in, citing artificial taste, so whether they have changed their ingredients over time, quite possible. There was just no filling at all in the brisket one and yes, the lemon tasted artificial. You know how much we were looking forward to them too......but yes, the sushi was phenomenal, we`ll definitely order those longboats again. 

It was a lovely evening in the end, thankfully!! I forget the number of changes someone posted there had been in a very short space of time......an lo and behold they`ve changed again.......lol.......


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

Now i am a little relieved I didn't try those crepes! And I must disagree about Shrek 2-i LOVE it. One of the best sequels out there!


Also I know you make it home but the suspense is starting to take its toll haha! (That being said I am happy you made it home safe and sound)


----------



## schumigirl

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> Now i am a little relieved I didn't try those crepes! And I must disagree about Shrek 2-i LOVE it. One of the best sequels out there!
> 
> 
> Also I know you make it home but the suspense is starting to take its toll haha! (That being said I am happy you made it home safe and sound)



lol....we often joke it`s the worst sequel ever!! But, not as bad as the 3rd movie......

It`s so funny, we really thought we`d love the crepes, but eating a shower sponge is exactly what it was like. 

Yes, conclusion coming soon.....meant to do it today, but it was one of those days where I was distracted all day....had a few friends drop in one after the other, which was lovely I have to say, but meant I didn`t get any TR done.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

So sorry that you had a bad experience with the crepes.  It sounds like they were quite stingy with the beef brisket filling, which is exactly the opposite of what we experienced.  We had the exact crepes you tried (lemon blueberry and beef brisket) when we were there in mid-December and they were DIVINE!  We also tried the seasonal cookie butter one and that was a bit too sweet for us, so we didn't finish it.  They were definitely hard to eat but my brilliant husband figured out that if we used a fork to pull it up from the cardboard holder, we could simply fold and roll the holder from the bottom (similar to a tube of toothpaste) and that made it a little easier.


----------



## schumigirl

Gr8t Fan said:


> So sorry that you had a bad experience with the crepes.  It sounds like they were quite stingy with the beef brisket filling, which is exactly the opposite of what we experienced.  We had the exact crepes you tried (lemon blueberry and beef brisket) when we were there in mid-December and they were DIVINE!  We also tried the seasonal cookie butter one and that was a bit too sweet for us, so we didn't finish it.  They were definitely hard to eat but my brilliant husband figured out that if we used a fork to pull it up from the cardboard holder, we could simply fold and roll the holder from the bottom (similar to a tube of toothpaste) and that made it a little easier.



Oh I`m glad you enjoyed them and they were as good as they`re supposed to be! 

It was mainly how chewy and sponge like the actual crepe was that was the biggest disappointment, other than no brisket or coleslaw of course......lol......

I`m glad we had forks as I mangaged to scoop some of the pound cake that was quite nice......but, hugely disappointed in them overall......especially as we had heard so many folks rave about them.

I think I oversold them to Tom........lol......


----------



## schumigirl

*TUESDAY DECEMBER 7TH*


​*To be honest we thought we may not sleep well, last night, but we did although I was awake around 5am and never really got back to sleep....my mind was already in overdrive. I thought, once we get back from the test this morning, get the YouGov account set up and everything printed off we needed, we`d head to the park, have lunch in the park or Citywalk then late afternoon head to Walmart to buy a 4th suitcase for the plethora of purchases we had made this trip. *
*
I was struggling with where we had actually bought everything as we hadn`t made it to Yankee Candle, Bath & Body Works or BB&B.......but we had items stuffed into the two closet areas and there was not much room for anything else now! So, a new suitcase would be helpful. In my head I had our last full day planned out.

It was around 5.30 I just got up and showered, we wanted to be in the Club Lounge for opening, something that is rarer than Halley`s Comet, but I wanted a cup of tea and maybe a doughnut before we set off for the appointment at 8am.

When we walked in there was an audible gasp from one of the ladies who knew us from previous trips.......lol.....yes, we don`t ever do EE so no need to be there at this time of day. Last time had been when we were heading to KSC for the day in 2019. 

Julie was there right behind us, we were glad she was there and we wouldn`t have to wait for her, we like reliability for time.........she said she`d grab a coffee and come back in time to go for the test. She said she had her passport which we were about to remind her of......and at just after 7.30 we walked down to the car for the very short drive. 

There is a medical centre on Turkey Lake Road opposite Volcano Bay, but that one hadn`t been on th elist of approved places.......well, it actually would have been fine in the end, but we weren`t sure, so we drove further down to where this place was. I had Googled it and it seemed to be behind a building we knew and couldn`t quite work out which building it actually was in. We were a little confused. 

Pulled up behind the said building and there was no one around, and the building was actually being ripped out inside and all we could see was piles of rubble....there was a sign on the door saying Vaccination staff only????? To say we were concerned was an understatement. 

There was a large open white tent in the opposite end but again, completely deserted except for some wooden tables and a couple of chairs.......my hands at this point began to sweat and were freezing cold as I had an awful feeling this was all wrong. At that point a woman pulled up, sat a few minutes and left....then another car arrived, parked and they seemed to be waiting too. It was now 8am when we were supposed to be being tested. 

After 10 minutes or so the man got out the car and asked us if we were there for the test, Tom said yes but there`s no one here....he explained they were German and were flying out that afternoon!!!! Now, that is last minute....they had tried all day yesterday and couldn`t get a test anywhere, so apart from the airport, this was their last hope. 

Julie said she`d call the number I had....but her phone had no service, so I tried with mine and called the number and got the same guy from yesterday who when I asked where the folks were, he said just turn up.....I almost yelled.....we are here and no one else is......he went quiet and said he`d call me back. And he did call about a minute later saying the "nurse" would be there in about 15 minutes she was stuck in traffic.....well, that was something. 

Tom stopped the German couple from leaving as they were about to drive off and told them the folks were on their way.......and about 10 minutes later a woman did pull up with a few boxes of things, some bags and a small laptop. This must be the nurse. 

We got out and told the German couple to go first as they were heading to the airport, then it was our turn and we could get the results sent to one email which was fine and we waited 10-15 minutes and the results were negative as expected. julie had some issues with  her wifi so she took a little longer, but eventually got her negative result and we set off very relieved back home. Instead of being around 8.30 we got back, it was now 9.30ish. 

Julie thanked us for helping her out, it wasn`t a problem at all, we were happy to do it.

We went up to our room to await the fit to fly email come through and for some reason Tom had brought his laptop with him this trip, something he never does, he usually just brings one of my other ipads......so with this we could download everything and send it to the business centre to print off.......how easy was this!!! 

My fit to fly came through and Tom uploaded it to the computer ready to print off later.....until his fit to fly came through we couldn`t do the Government site, so I started mine. 

Holy cajoly.....this was going to take a while......meanwhile Tom`s still hadn`t come through so we called Luiz again who said it`ll come.....I explained we needed it right now.....he said yeah yeah......call me back if it`s not there in 10 minutes......our stomachs were churning at this point and I was thinking we were never going to see a park today at all at this rate......but a few seconds later we got his through and a txt to luiz to say thank you. 
*
*Ok, onto the form......we needed almost everything from our name to what we ate for dinner 3 years ago.......and it needed an email address and a phone number......and we realised we couldn`t use the same email or phone number. I had a brain wave, I`d use my phone that was with us but not switched on......so I wrote than number in with a different email I use very occasionally.....this would work.....until after I typed the phone number in and it wouldn`t accept it. Wrote in every format I could think of until it miraculously accepted it.......and promptly told me it had sent a code to that phone I needed to proceed further...it was down in the safety deposit box behind the front desk!!!!*












*Yes, there was cursing. Lots of cursing. *
*
Tom ran down to the front desk....there was a line, luckily he saw someone we know very well and begged a favour to jump the line to get into the box, which we were very grateful for....opened the box and it wasn`t there.......it was in one of the drawers in the room. oops. 

Switched it on and there was the code, but the screen had timed out........cue head exploding again.......started again and meticulously filled in every detail....added the phone number only for it to tell me that phone number already exists in another account. At this point I burst into tears. Frustration and tiredness aren`t a good mix. 

Started again and this time used the phone we have for America, Tom said he`d use his phone which he had with him....somewhere. We had thought we`d need to use the same phone numbers registered on our previous details stored on file.....but I popped in the US phone number and it accepted it with the other email. We were getting there. But, it wouldn`t accept the downloads. This was crazy.  

We carried on and did Tom`s form next and used his UK phone number and again, didn`t want to accept it......we tried every format and eventually again, it finally accepted it and his email was fine thankfully. Again, we could upload it to the computer, but it didn`t want to send.

The lady in the business centre (amazing) said upload it to his phone and bring the phone down and we could do it that way......so after painstakingly filling out Tom`s Government PLF we headed down to the Business centre....at this point I was so upset and worried we wouldn`t be able to do it and the airline wouldn`t accept any of this. Mini meltdown ensued......

Got down and the lady said she hadn`t received the second things we needed for some reason......she said sometimes to get the reception needed he would have to walk right out of the hotel towards where Tchoup Chop had been sometimes further.....and he did have to go all the way round to where Islands is......this was getting ridiculous. I waited in the business centre and a woman came in and asked me something technical.......in my fuddled state it took me a few seconds to realise she thought I worked there.......I apologised and said the lady would be back in a minute......she had gone to make sure Tom walked far enough......and then they came back and it had worked. At this point we saw our friend walk past as he heade over to his other office in Sapphire....he was on the phone and gestured he`d catch up with us later.......I merely nodded as I was just about done for the day......

We got the pages printed and I almost sobbed with relief, we had printed out our proof of being negative for covid, our completed Passenger Locator Forms, the code for the test we had ordered before we left the UK which we wouldn`t get on the plane without having that and something else that has completely gone out of my head now...........and bless her she said she wasn`t going to charge us which was nice of her. We had been so grateful for all the help she gave us. 

It was now 1pm and we both felt we had been shredded and shredded again. 

Neither of us felt even the slightest inkling of going to a park.......it all sounds so dramatic to say we felt exhausted and drained, but we did. So Tom suggested we walk over to Sapphire and have lunch in Amatista.....sounded good to me. 

We went in and as is usual at lunch, it is fairly quiet, so we got a booth and we both ordered a very large glass of Cabernet.........I think I broke all records downing that glass........ *














*Amatista is nice, it`s not somewhere we go very often as we much prefer Strong Water, but we do like it and the menu although small, is varied and something for most people. *

*Tom ordered a meat flatbread and I went for the chilli BBQ chicken sandwich minus the cheese and another very large red wine........I don`t care who judges me here......I was so stressed and this would certainly level that stress somewhat.....and very nice it was too.......*

























*We did wait quite a while for the food which was surprising as there were only maybe another 4 tables filled up. Tom took a bite of his flatbread was cold, so we caught Erin`s attention and she apologised and said they`d make another....Tom said, no he`d be happy to just have it reheated.......*
*
And it was fine like that.....both meals were lovely and I was surprised how hungry I was when I began eating. The chicken was very nicely cooked and although not as spicy as I`d have liked, it was lovely. 

At around 2.30 there was no way we`d make any park today. 

I was annoyed at that point as our last days are always filled with park time, but seems we had experienced that yesterday after all.

We paid and walked back over to RP and got a txt from our friend asking how everything went and he was back over there so we could go meet him in a little while. That always makes me smile. 

Back in the room, I fell asleep almost straight away for an hour. We did think about maybe starting to pack, but neither of us felt like it. The thought of going to buy another suitcase had completely gone out of our head at this point. 

If you`ve got this far.......well done!!! It`s very long winded and I`m sure I haven`t conveyed half the stress we were going through over all of this. Looking back it didn`t seem as convoluted and confusing as it was at the time, but my goodness they didn`t make it easy and the issue with the laptop not sending documents and everything else just completely knocked me sideways. 

And I`m usually so calm.......lol.....*
*


*


----------



## macraven

I was on the edge of my seat reading this
Wow what a nightmare you went thru but it did get done and you could breathe a sigh of relief!

hugs it finally was take care of!!


----------



## schumigirl

*When I woke up, we chatted to Kyle on Facetime for a while....we were excited to be seeing him soon, but he had enjoyed a lovely couple of weeks without us and was doing good.

I freshened up and we headed down to meet our friend and he always makes us smile! We had a gift to share with him so this would be an ideal time for a meet and proper catch up.......which we did. He asked what time we were leaving tomorrow and he`d be there to see us off......well, that always takes the edge of the disappointment of leaving for us. *

*We headed up to the lounge and enjoyed a couple of glasses of wine and the staff handed us a lovely Bon Voyage card where they had all signed and wrote something rather lovely inside. How sweet!!! 

Another friend of ours Samuel, came up to say goodbye too......and he was wearing a purple shirt as he knows it`s my favourite colour and I had told him he looks so good in it. Although he is the kind of man that looks good in anything to be honest. We were so glad he had come up to see us, as we don`t always get the chance at checkout if he`s busy. We hugged and said we`d catch up soon as we do email in between visits too....he is such a lovely guy too. *

*We said our goodbye`s to those we wouldn`t see tomorrow and then we headed off down to walk over to Strong Water. We were looking forward to eating here tonight for our final evening. 

We knew Lenny was working tonight and was on with Sattina and Anthony so we sat at the bar and looked forward to a lovely last evening........we knew food was going to be so nice and drinks too......*
*
We had tasked Lenny to come up with a cocktail for us with a special ingredient and he had promised us for our last night he would.......and he didn`t disappoint.....
*
*This was delicious and exactly the kind of cocktail we like......well, he knows us so well by now, but even so this was delicious and we thanked him for creating it......sadly he didn`t name it after me as I keep banging on about......lol.....one of these days!!!*















*Fernando came over to say hello and as always it`s a true pleasure to spend time with him, he is such a gentleman and such a lovely man who is the perfect host for Strong Water.......we always have such a good time talking to him and have got to know him and some of the others so well after so many visits....they really are the nicest group of people.*
*
We were ready to order food and we always look through the menu, although I think we know it inside out now......I opted for Seafood Tostado, Tom opted for Arroz con pollo and we would share the Camarones al Ajillo as that is our favourite dish of all in here I think. 

The seafood dish is cold and has a mix of Shrimp, scallop, snapper, red onion, garlic, avocado and we omit the cilantro crema as we don`t like it......but we don`t need to ask now as they do know we hate cilantro. 
*













*I don`t really like rice, but I tried Tom`s dish and it was actually very tasty....I wouldn`t order it, but I could see why he ordered it. *














*And the nicest of dishes......the camarones.....they are beautiful, minus the extra cilantro of course.......white wine and garlic enhance the sweetness of the shrimp and even the bread is delicious as I mentioned before. *














*And of course some favourite cocktails along the way too.......the Rum Revival is one we always choose over any evening. 

Blueberries and basil shrub make this a drink to savour. *














*We hadn`t planned on dessert again, but as Chef Carlos came out to say hello and goodbye for this trip, we couldn`t resist........I loved his recipe for this cake as it is out of this world with the lightest and tastiest meringues ever!! *

*The coconut flan is also beautiful, and hard to resist. We shared both these desserts between us........despite feeling quite full we managed most of these and eventually begged Lenny to take the plates away from us before we burst!!! He was laughing as he did remove them while we tried to take a last bite......lol....*

























*The rest of the evening passed and eliminated the utter nightmare of a morning we had endured........we laughed, laughed again and laughed some more.......the chatter was a lot of fun and we were so glad to be here.....sad to know we were leaving tomorrow, but we`d think about that tomorrow.*

*Anthony who is one of the newer crew is a lot of fun too.....he loves cameras and photography and was enamoured of our camera and did take a few pics himself tonight with it of around the bar and came back to have a selfie with us too......*















*We didn`t want this night to end to be honest. *
*
But, eventually we started to say our goodnight to everyone, and Lenny especially we would miss as well as Fernando......but we knew we would see them in May and it wasn`t too far away......so with the biggest hugs we said goodbye to Lenny and went to the top of the bar to find Fernando as we couldn`t leave without seeing him. 

Brittney and Maggie were there and we would miss them too.....they said Fernando wouldn`t be too long as he was downstairs and would be right back......we chatted while we waited, glad the place wasn`t mobbed as we wouldn`t have the chance to chat to the ladies as they are always so busy. 

Fernando appeared at that point and had a bottle of wine in his hand that was a gift for us to take home. It was a special bottle that had been brought in for a promotion and we had enjoyed a couple of bottles over the last few visits and he had actually sent one to our room once as a treat......he knew we loved it and he said there were only two left and he wanted to gift one to us for being (his words) such lovely guests and it was a thank you from all of them.......  

Well, Fernando spoke so kindly about us, I did fill up and the tears were falling down my cheeks by now. I had to say they mean the absolute world to us too and we do cherish the time we have. It`s a busy bar but they always make time to make everyone so welcome and special. You`ll never get a better welcome anywhere. 

More hugs and farewells and then sadly it was time to walk back home, carefully carrying our lovely gift. We would enjoy that wine on New Years Day. 

The walk back was uneventful and we got back to our room quite quiet tonight......despite feeling shattered, we sat on the sofa and enjoyed our last view of rides like Dr Doom lit up and illuminating the skyline for the last time this trip. It`s a lovely view and one we do enjoy. 
*
*Tom did break the silence reminding me we hadn`t bought a 4th suitcase.......lol...... oh dear.*


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> I was on the edge of my seat reading this
> Wow what a nightmare you went thru but it did get done and you could breathe a sigh of relief!
> 
> hugs it finally was take care of!!



lol.....it was a nightmare!!! 

And I do thank you and Janet again as you both bore the brunt of that and listened to all my groans about the whole experience.......oh dear, I was so stressed over it all.


----------



## I-4Bound

Oh my word...such an ordeal y'all had to endure! It made me feel stressed just reading along. I'm so glad it all worked out.

I love reading about the dear relationship you have with the staff!


----------



## shh

schumigirl said:


> We did notice there are far more strollers and ECV`s than ever before and a personal note that annoyed me was so many strollers were being used to carry stuff for the day and not the kids themselves!! I mean, some of those strollers were packed like they were running away to go into witness protection and grabbed just anything they could!!



That was one thing I always appreciated about Universal...seemed like far fewer strollers and ECVs than The Mouse - so even when crowded, easier to navigate. I guess that's changing.


----------



## DoryGirl1963

shh said:


> That was one thing I always appreciated about Universal...seemed like far fewer strollers and ECVs than The Mouse - so even when crowded, easier to navigate. I guess that's changing.


Same here...was so nice while it lasted, I guess


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Oh my word...such an ordeal y'all had to endure! It made me feel stressed just reading along. I'm so glad it all worked out.
> 
> I love reading about the dear relationship you have with the staff!



lol.....looking back it doesn`t seem so bad, but at the time I swear I was having palpitations over it all....and poor Tom was doing a marvellous job of keeping me from a total meltdown......

We do adore the staff we know well......and they really do want everyone to have a wonderful experience while they are staying there.


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> That was one thing I always appreciated about Universal...seemed like far fewer strollers and ECVs than The Mouse - so even when crowded, easier to navigate. I guess that's changing.



It really has changed over the last years......when we first visited there were hardly any of those things, but they really were everywhere. 

We saw a standoff between 2 ECV`s who wouldn`t budge for each other.......it would have been funny if it had been in a movie. One was more stubborn than the other.


----------



## schumigirl

DoryGirl1963 said:


> Same here...was so nice while it lasted, I guess



Yes, it`s different now, the stroller parking areas are growing every year, and huge strollers which really did make us look twice at them. As well as those ridiculous red wagon thingys folks pull along behind them.........I wish they would ban them for sure....


----------



## keishashadow

schumigirl said:


> He had said we would see manattees and we certainly did and dolphins over the other side of the river too


Dolphins are lovely but, Manatees are my people.

any pictures of those adorable creatures


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> Dolphins are lovely but, Manatees are my people.
> 
> any pictures of those adorable creatures



Not really this trip, they didn`t show up in the pictures at all, looked more like a shade in the water.

We did capture a lovely pic of one in Cocoa Village a couple of years back.....I thought it was a giant mutant crocodile when I saw it in the water beside me as was just standing looking around........took to my heels like a madwoman!!! 

They are beautiful though.


----------



## schumigirl

@keishashadow

Just for you.....not the clearest pics, but a couple from Cocoa Village in 2019......yes, I thought it was a large croc......


----------



## keishashadow

You have made my day!


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> You have made my day!



I aim to please...... 

You`re right though, they are amazing creatures. I knew very little about them before visiting Orlando, not sure I even knew what they were before visiting there. 

I do remember when I was younger I always thought a piranha was a huge creature similar to a monkfish....... did I get a shock and a half when I saw them for the first time.........


----------



## schumigirl

*We slept well......as we always do to be honest, but always awake with a sense of acute sadness on our last day......2 weeks just isn`t long enough for all we want to do in our trips. Our first Christmas trip we had only come for a week, then upped it a little each time, but we still hadn`t done everything we wanted to do this one. *
*
Although we seemed to have been busy most of the time, but we do like a lot of down time. My idea of hell is running from one ride to another and not taking time to sit and just people watch or enjoy an ice cream. So we enjoyed some Club Lounge time and it gives me a chance to write down some notes from our trip as we give ourselves plenty of time to sit and just chill. 
*
*I showered and then opened the drapes........and what a view this morning.....lol......we had seen fog a few times before but this was thick. Even driving to do our tests the other morning, it had been foggy, but not this bad.*














*As we hadn`t packed last night, we decided to leave it till after breakfast as we had no plans to go to the park today, we would be leaving the hotel around 1pm so although we maybe could have fitted in a quick rumble on the Velocicoaster.....we didn`t. I think we were feeling a little sombre in general and decided to give it a miss. *
*
Islands breakfast buffet is alway nice. And we it had been 2 years since we did it, so that was our plan this morning and I was hungry when we down.....visibly ignoring the suitcases we would aim to pack succesfully later without them bursting open!! 

Islands is quiet around 8am and we do get a nice table and tell our waiter we`ll be doing the buffet, order tea which comes one cup at a time, one thing I`d change with all the breakfast options.....we much prefer a pot of tea and don`t like teabags, but it`ll make do.

I was sorry we didn`t get Mustapha as our waiter as he is a real superstar and one of their longest serving members of the team, but the one we had was nice too. 

I got some smoked salmon to start, which was very nice and then opted for some bacon, those gorgeous peppery little sausages and pancakes with a pot or two of maple syrup......all in all a very nice breakfast and something different for our last day.
*













































*They have a lovely selection of items including cereals, breads, pastries and an omelette station and I think Tom got 2 sunny side up eggs, I don`t really eat eggs so didn`t bother. I did try their biscuits and gravy too, but the gravy wasn`t for me. *

*Islands and Jakes are due for a refurb, postponed from 2020 so we did take a LOT of pictures as it`ll not look anything like this once it`s been refurbed. It is a lovely restaurant whether it`s for breakfast or dinner.  Dinner menu is reduced right now as with many other places, but it`ll come back I`m sure. *



























*After we had eaten, we headed back up to our room and began the dreaded task of packing........I genuinely dreaded this today as although we hadn`t been to a lot of our usual shopping haunts (thank goodness now) we still had a lot of stuff to pack! *

*Tom had the look of a man about to very bravely ask why we had bought all this stuff.....he got the look and I got my reply........lol......*










​



*He has the patience of a saint!!! 

The decorations we had bought from the Christmas store all went into my hand luggage so we didn`t have to worry about them, and they wrap them up so well, and we were glad to see they had all made it home safely again. So far every year`s purchases had all made it home in one piece.*














*The suitcases seemed to mock us somehow as we began to empty out both closets and pile everything we could in them.....darn I wish we had went and bought that 4th suitcase. *










​



*I`m not quite sure how we managed it, well, we did leave a couple of items of clothing behind we decided we didn`t really need anymore, but not quite sure that made the slightest difference, but we did just manage to get the cases zipped up and Tom`s cabin baggage was filled to the brim too......yep, they were all full. *
*
We headed down to empty our safety deposit box, thankfully that didn`t take up too much space in hand luggage, and bumped into Rob, one of the luggage guys who we`ve known forever but hadn`t seen him this trip, well we had but he was busy with a guest at the time, so it was lovely to see him and have a good old catch up with him. Such a lovely guy and so genuine. We mentioned to him we were concerned about our cases and would bring them down to weigh them, he said he`d be there. So after we got the items in the safe and handed the key back, we went back up and brought the cases down.
*
*They were heavy, I could feel that just from wheeling them the tiniest of distance....*














*We handed them to the bell guy and when we told him what limit we had with weight, he raised one eyebrow and glanced at us and said, no that`s not what I`ve got here.......lol.......our cases were unsurprisingly overweight! *
*
Well, as expected. So, we left the cases there and went back up to our room and headed up to the lounge to see a couple of folks there and two of the girls we had known from before, Alison and Katie had written a seperate card for us with some lovely words inside too, such a thoughtful gesture. 

We did have a late checkout, but once we were organised we went back down to checkout so they could have the room for housekeeping as we really didn`t need it. Then again came back up to sit in the lounge as we waited for our friend to meet up before we left. 

I will admit, I shed a few tears knowing we`ll be leaving soon, but pulled myself together before our friend appeared. He had txt to say he was on his way over from Sapphire and would be here soon. I do dread saying goodbye to him. He came up to the lounge and we headed down to the lobby and went over to pick up our cases when Marian appeared to say goodbye too.....she is a lovely lady who we have known for a while and we love to see her. 

We chatted and passed some time and got the cases, but our friend was asking when we had to leave and we said well, in the next 15 minutes or so, he then disappeared talking into his phone. So we chatted to Marian and she looked at her phone and said, he`ll be right back......so once he came back, we all then headed out over the bridge and chatted some more. Tom headed down to get the car and while he was gone the lovely Mr Beiderman appeared to say goodbye to us as well. I was shocked as I saw him come down the bridge.....our friend had disappeared to call him to say we were ready to go.......we were thrilled he had taken the time out of his day to come and see us off......when Tom came back he also was surprised to see Mr Beiderman standing with us......we managed to have a nice chat with all of them, and many hugs and many, many thanks later we reluctantly set off on our journey to the airport, but did mention to my friend before we left, I hadn`t cried.......lol......that`s always an achievement for me!! 

Once in the car however, the floodgates opened. 
*
*I think part of the issue for me this time was I was thinking about the last time we left this hotel......we never came back for 2 years. Now, my sensible head knew this wasn`t going to happen again, but it was still a thought that slipped in there now and again. 

We got to the airport in nice time to return the car before the cut off time. As our flight was so early coming in, we had taken the car earlier than usual. So, handed it back and as is usual with Alamo, we had no hidden charges and everything was in place correctly. *
*
Wandering across to the Terminal is like everyone else I`m sure, our least favourite thing to do. 

Upstairs we found the VA check in and found the Premium check in lady......and armed with all our relevant info we hoped it was all in order. And they did check everything meticulously. The first thing they looked for was the Negative test result.......they checked us against our passports and then checked all the other info we had printed off.....anad again, like the lady in Manchester coming out, she commented she wished everyone would print all this info out, rather than faffing about trying to find it all on their phones which seemed to take longer for folks. 

Now, once all our documents had been checked we headed down to the check in desk and the all important weigh in........the lady was lovely and very friendly saying how lovely it was to have the Brits back again and flights getting back to normal and then she stopped talking suddenly as Tom put the first case on........I burst out laughing at her face.......but she said oh wow, you`re well over......and that was only case number 1!! 

Yes, almost $180 to pay.  I think she was being generous and could have charged us more! Well fair enough, we were a lot overweight.......usually they don`t bother, well, we have never been charged for being a few kilos over, but I think we should have got a 4th suitcase........lol......

Thank goodness they don`t weigh us!!!! 

But, we got our boarding cards and headed off through to the departure area. 

I brought out my cousins in NY christmas cards, I would post them here before we left. I had meant to do it a few days ago, but another thing we never got round to. 
*
*Tradition is to take some pictures of the beautiful tree in the central area.......and of course the beautiful flag of the USA. *

























*We had a look at some of the stores but to be honest we were beginning to get a little hungry. 8am was a long time ago now, so we headed up to McCoys in the Hyatt. *
*
They serve a bar menu all day and sushi and more starts at 5pm, but there were plenty of options for us and it is place we kept saying we should eat in. *

























*It wasn`t busy at all this time of day.......we ordered a bottle of red wine, to drown our sorrows I guess and we fancied it.......*
*
It is a nice menu and once we had a look through, we ordered the crawfish chowder to share as we had heard it was out of this world......and I have to say, it really was the best crawfish chowder we had ever eaten!!!! Sorry to Jake`s, but this blew that one out of the water!! *














*Tom ordered the classic pizza and it did have a decent amount of meat on it, but the base was gorgeous......even I really enjoyed it, genuinely one of the nicest pizzas we`ve ever tasted. 
*













*I took a shine to the Hot Honey Chicken Club, Nashville chicken breast that came with a honey aioli and the usual mix of lettuce, tomato and bacon and even the fries were delicious too. *

*Both these meals were delicious and the wine was very nice too.*














*We sat to finish the wine and then very reluctantly headed down to go through the dreaded security......this can be a nightmare at times, and the lady at check in hadn`t added our Trusted Traveller number, so we didn`t have pre check that we should have. However it wasn`t too bad today and we got through in no time at all....but one of the most miserable parts of the journey, especially as you can see all the excited happy faces of travellers just arriving. *
*
Once we got through we headed into Duty Free for some rum, Jack Daniels and anything else that takes our fancy, but we were disappointed with the choice available this time......I can`t remember what we did buy but there were 4 bottles and we`d pick them up before boarding the plane. 

Our plane was showing on time which is always good. It`s at this point when you know the trip is finally over, you just want to get home so the quicker we could get this done the better. 

We were among the first to board and got our seats, made ourselves comfy and enjoyed our little glass of sparkly........always a nice little way to start the flight off. 
*













*This is always a busy cabin and we had very rarely seen empty seats, well we had on the way out, but I think that was the first time.

Wearing the masks was a little annoying, but most folks took their time eating and drinking, but it wasn`t too bad and if you did forget, they did gently remind you and thankfully we had no one in this cabin who tried to be difficult. *















*We took off at 7.30pm which was only a few minuted  late, and seeing the lights of Orlando for the last time is not as sad as I thought tonight......now we were excited to get home. *
*
The Captain announced it would be a very short flight at 7hrs......crikey, that was fast......then he said it might be a little turbulent.......lol....I don`t mind turbulence at all, but most hate it. I didn`t care, the quick flight would be worth it. 

We had our drinks service early in the flight and then had more brought with the meal. I would sleep!! 

Tom and I both reclined as there was no one behind us and started to watch the same movie....The Hitman`s Wife`s Bodyguard that I had started to watch on the way out but didn`t get to finish.......it was hilarious, one of the funniest films I`d watched in a while. Tom liked it too.*














*We had eaten a larger meal earlier as sometimes the food from the American side can be completely inedible......but although we weren`t exactly starving, we managed to enjoy a little of the food. And Cabin crew were very generous with the wine tonight too!*
*
There was little salad with olives, mozarella and artichoke, followed by teriyaki chicken for which I didn`t touch the rice or the dreaded veg of the devil.....green beans! And a very nice little cheesecake.......we both went for this tonight as the alternative was salmon, and although we both love salmon, we weren`t sure what would it be like after being zapped in an airline warming oven. 

It was actually very nice to be honest, couldn`t have picked out it was supposed to be teriyaki if my life depended on it, but it was decent enough.

*












*After we finished, we used the bathroom and settled down to finish the movie, then I planned to sleep......reclined fully, got my pillow, blanket, eye mask and feet warmer (they get cold on planes) and then seat belt over the blanket in case they wanted to check and closed my eyes as the seat belt sign went on and the pilot announced we were flying in to that turbulence he promised. *
*
I felt a few rumbles and then I woke up almost 3.5 hours later having slept through it all again.......I think I was vaguely aware of it once or twice, but it didn`t disturb me at all. Tom marvels at how I can sleep through it every time.....doesn`t bother me and I tell him it feels like I`m being rocked to sleep......Cabin Crew always marvel too how I can do it........

It`s good to sleep through the night flight if you can though as it can feel longer. 

About an hour before landing they brought round breakfast......we both enjoyed a just ok cup of tea and they offered a cheese or ham and cheese croissant with some fruit and and oatmeal something or other......I detest oatmeal and so does Tom, so that was untouched. The fruit was nice and we still can`t decide if we had cheese on the croissant or not....there was no ham for sure and not even a smidge of cheese, but it was supposed to have it. To be honest, we didn`t touch it after one bite.
*












*We landed around 7.30am which was excellent, but then we had an airbridge issue again......we had to wait until they sorted it, which seemed forever, but eventually after about a 15 minute wait it attached and we were off. *
*
With the new terminal immigration is now scanner only, we didn`t even see an officer so straight through and down to the baggage carousels where we usually wait for ages for the luggage to come out. 

Everyone looks so tired and groggy and we ended up standing beside the one woman who was as fresh as paint and chatty!! 

The carousel started and we were stunned to see our cases come off first, well in the first 10 cases.....all 3 of them!!! This was a first.......we grabbed them and hot footed it through to make the walk back to the Radisson where we planned to sit and enjoy their buffet breakfast as we waited on our car service come pick us up. 

But, as always there was a sting in the tale. 

The Radisson has a very good buffet for breakfast, and we were glad to see it being offered again. They always have very nice hot options with bacon and so on, so I got some toast and lots of bacon, would pop back up for some Brie and proscuitto after that. 

Tom was up at the same time but had spotted Prosecco, and the bottle had just been opened.....so he came back with a glass each for us. Nice!! 

We had about 90 minutes before our car service picked us up at 10am so we took our time and enjoyed several more proseccos and some nice food as we relaxed and reflected on the journey and how quick it had been....a 7 hour flight was wonderful. 

On our last glass of sparkly, we got a txt from Sue to say she was stuck in traffic and might be a little late, maybe an hour. Well, that was ok, she said she`d keep us updated. We got chatting to the waitress who said although they stop serving in about half an hour we were ok to sit in there till the cleaners came in. Fine by us as we had more than enough by then. 

Got another txt from Sue to say she was still stuck and it looked a bad crash, she hadn`t moved in 2 hours. oops. We had a bad feeling. 
*
*We moved through to the bar as we were going to be here a while longer, and yes, we decided to order a bottle of sparkly.....I think our liver would be glad when we got home...... *














*Very long story short......Sue eventually said she was never going to make it to pick us up......the traffic hadn`t moved in over 4 hours and the air ambulance had arrived, gone and still nothing moved so we assumed someone had been killed and it was a very bad accident. *
*
We then began to look at getting the train as the station is a short walk down the skywalk......so we decided that`s what we`d do. Sue felt dreadful for us, and we felt dreadful for her as she was stuck. She offered us some money back on what we had paid, but not a chance we`d take it, she`d still made the journey and these things happen. This was the first time it had happened to them and they`ve been doing airport runs a long time! 

So, we saw there was a train in about 45 minutes, so we wandered down and asked if there were two first class seats available......when she saw the cost she said, oh lovey don`t you want to sit standard, that`s a lot of money......bless her. No, it was fine, we`d have a table and luggage would be close. We had to change further down the country, but that was ok. So we got our seats on the train and we set off home wishing we had done this about 3 hours ago....but we didn`t know she was going to be stuck all that time. 

It was ironic our flight got in early, our luggage was first off but we were still at the airport almost 6 hours later. When we did get home, it had taken us longer to get there from the airport, than it had taken to travel from Orlando to Manchester. 

Tom looked dreadful. He won`t mind me saying that, he hadn`t slept on the plane at all and although I had slept, I still had been awake for a ridiculous amount of time, so yes, we were shattered. 

Usually we get home, sleep for a couple of hours, get up, eat and stay up till around 10.30pm. That way we don`t suffer too badly from jet lag. This was going to sting. We both closed our eyes on both trains, but never slept at all.....this was like torture and we still had quite a time to go before we made it home. We both felt sick and to be honest barely uttered a word to each other, but we were do glad of the first class compartments as having the table meant we could drop our heads slightly now and again. 

Once we made it to the closest station we grabbed a taxi and made the final part of the journey home.

But, once we got home, I jumped straight in the shower and then by time I got out and hair dried, Kyle was home. And it was so good to see him!!! We had missed him a lot, and our last 3 visits at Christmas he was with us, so this felt good to be back home. And we were so glad we had put up all the trees, lights and decorations before we went as we could just switch them all on, then sit back and enjoy them finally.

We ordered Chinese food and we somehow managed to stay awake till around 10pm, then we were flagging completely.....I hadn`t even called my mum, but had sent a txt to say we were back. We were so tired our words began to not make sense, so that`s time to give up and go to sleep. 
*
*It did take us longer to get over it this time, but these things happen. 

We were safely home.





------------------------------------------------------------*



*SOME FINAL THOUGHTS*​


*It was wonderful finally being allowed to travel back to the USA after 5 cancelled or rather postponed trips we had booked. It was a hard 2 years but looking back it actually passed faster than we though it would. Although macraven, keishashadow, worfiedoodles and Lori will have my gratitude forever. As well as being very, very good friends who I am genuinely grateful for, they helped keep me grounded and listened to my groans about not travelling over the last two years. Thank goodness for friends who understand!!! *
*
Someone asked me what our highlights were, and I can honestly say.....absolutely everything.

Getting to fly again was emotional, and despite no denying it`s a long flight, we loved every second. Setting foot in RP again was the next most emotional thing for sure.

The hotel itself for us, is one of our most favourite places and it didn`t let us down again. After reading some apparent reports of lack of housekeeping/cleanliness we didn`t find that at all. We had housekeeping every day and our room was immaculate and well supplied with anything we needed, no complaints from us at all. The hotel was immaculately clean everywhere we went and as always as soon as we stepped back into it, we felt as though we had never been away, it really is a home from home for us.

Staff were just as amazing as ever. There had been a lot of changes and so many folks we knew had left, but there were still some of our favourite folks still there which was lovely, and it was lovely meeting new ones too. Spending time with our friend especially and everyone in Strong water were the absolute best times!!

Meeting up with friends was definitely a highlight!!! Meeting up again with Keisha and her lovely mister was a joy and we were so happy to have spent such a lovely time with them, and in Disney of all places......lol......but it was a gorgeous and stunning resort and we were so happy to have finally seen it.

Maria and her husband too were a joy and for our first meeting it was just lovely. And meeting other folks for the first time too, folks who recognised us and said hello......always nice.

The parks were at their best. All the Holiday highlights were so much fun and just wandering somedays was enough for us and enjoying the vibe around both parks was a joy. And of course the Velocicoaster was amazing!! Being there for the Holidays was an added bonus as we just adore the parks anytime of the year!!

The weather was incredible!!! We were so lucky and didn`t have any cold weather the whole 2 weeks, not a drop of rain and we didn`t need the jackets we had packed....just in case. The skies were blue and sunny every day and it was the best Christmas trip weather we had seen.

Restaurants were a complete joy with some incredible meals enjoyed.....and why the scales were so terrifying when we got home.......

*









​



*We enjoyed everything, well almost everything we ate and yes, we do like food pictures too. I know some folks find it odd to take food pictures, but it is a "thing" now and I think most folks like to see food pics....I know we do. But, we enjoyed all the restaurants we went to and couldn`t believe how many we didn`t get to visit this trip. We`ll certainly try to remedy that in the next few trips.*
*
So, once again, we are at the end of another trip report, and for us a much longed for trip after so long.

Thank you so much for all your lovely comments along the way.....it honestly and truly means a lot anyone reads it, and it is lovely having folks join in along the way and hopefully enjoying it too......I do ramble on so much at times, so it`s a lot to get through at times!!!

So until next time........as of today we have 91 days till we fly in May......we will be at Sapphire Falls for that trip and so excited to get back again. Looking forward to that gorgeous heat again!!!


Hope to see you all for that one too.......

*









​


----------



## keishashadow

Thank you, for another enjoyable trip report!



schumigirl said:


> And I do thank you and Janet again as you both bore the brunt of that and listened to all my groans about the whole experience.......oh dear, I was so stressed over it all.


I can say it now, was holding my breath all would do well the entire trip.  You handled it all with admirable grace & aplomb 


schumigirl said:


> I was sorry we didn`t get Mustapha as our waiter as he is a real superstar and one of their longest serving members of the team, but the one we had was nice too.


we’ve had the pleasure, these trying times have made us appreciate a professional server even more.


schumigirl said:


> Tom had the look of a man about to very bravely ask why we had bought all this stuff.....he got the look and I got my reply........lol......


oh dear, glad he caught that cue lol


schumigirl said:


> We headed down to empty our safety deposit box


glad to see you mention this.  I‘m sure they have their reasons but, I never have understood why more people don’t avail themselves of them when the need arises.


schumigirl said:


> Meeting up again with Keisha and her lovely mister was a joy and we were so happy to have spent such a lovely time with them, and in Disney of all places......lol......but it was a gorgeous and stunning resort and we were so happy to have finally seen it.


not self-imploding as you ventured into the other realm was a very good thing   Next time you can ‘catch us at another of our home bases, AKV


----------



## schumigirl

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 643041
> Thank you, for another enjoyable trip report!
> 
> 
> I can say it now, was holding my breath all would do well the entire trip.  You handled it all with admirable grace & aplomb
> 
> we’ve had the pleasure, these trying times have made us appreciate a professional server even more.
> 
> oh dear, glad he caught that cue lol
> 
> glad to see you mention this.  I‘m sure they have their reasons but, I never have understood why more people don’t avail themselves of them when the need arises.
> 
> not self-imploding as you ventured into the other realm was a very good thing Next time you can ‘catch us at another of our home bases, AKV



Thanks Janet.....love the meme!! 

I knew you were....it was nerve wracking wondering if something would go wrong......and thank you for the compliments, I take them all......lol.....

Yes, the safety deposit boxes are a godsend if you are worried about security in the rooms....we`re fine with the in room safe`s but well, somethings like passports and such are so valuable. 

Oh we did enjoy venturing to Disney.......and yes, look forward to visiting another place too....AK does look lovely too. 

But, glad you enjoyed reading and posting along the way, always enjoyed your comments and glad you were a part of this one too......


----------



## disneyseniors

As always, Carole, I loved your trip report.  I am so glad you got all the travel home stuff fixed and could relax a little.  I can't imagine having to do all that to travel out of country!  I'm so glad you got to go back after these horrible  2 years of covid.  
We havent been on vacation yet.  But we are going to Arizona at the end of March, and are planning a trip to Tennessee to see my brother and some friends this year too.  
I would love to set up a Universal trip too, so will see how it goes.  I know we will stay at RPR, as we love everything about it too  Your trip reports make me so homesick to go back to Universal, and it's nice to see Universal through your eyes.
Thanks again for the great TR and hope you have a better time making the arrangements for your May trip

I do want to comment on all the people now going to Universal.   As a disney vet and yearly visitor, I am upset by the changes for the worse at disney.  They seem to be on a money grab race which is quite obvious.  It has been enough to kill the magic for us which is sad.  We will not be going back.  We will go to other Florida attractions now, including staying at Universal 
So, that is why there are more strollers, ECV's and more people at Universal.   The exodus to Universal has been going on for a while now due to what disney has become now.  I don't see it slowing down either, as disney is only thinking about making their share holders happy and don't seem to care about the guests anymore.  It's sad for them, but Good for Universal, Sea World, etc.

Ruth


----------



## puppawuppa

Always love reading your trip reports. Thank you for taking the time to write them and love the pictures as well.
Can't wait until the next one.
Kim


----------



## I-4Bound

Wonderful, as always! ❤ May will be here before you know it!

I'm trip planning for summer right now, which always makes me happy. We won't be at Universal, but I'm itching to go back and try VC! Maybe next December. My hubby only has 2 more years of teaching before he retires, and we can travel outside of the school schedule!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyseniors said:


> As always, Carole, I loved your trip report.  I am so glad you got all the travel home stuff fixed and could relax a little.  I can't imagine having to do all that to travel out of country!  I'm so glad you got to go back after these horrible  2 years of covid.
> We havent been on vacation yet.  But we are going to Arizona at the end of March, and are planning a trip to Tennessee to see my brother and some friends this year too.
> I would love to set up a Universal trip too, so will see how it goes.  I know we will stay at RPR, as we love everything about it too  Your trip reports make me so homesick to go back to Universal, and it's nice to see Universal through your eyes.
> Thanks again for the great TR and hope you have a better time making the arrangements for your May trip
> 
> I do want to comment on all the people now going to Universal.   As a disney vet and yearly visitor, I am upset by the changes for the worse at disney.  They seem to be on a money grab race which is quite obvious.  It has been enough to kill the magic for us which is sad.  We will not be going back.  We will go to other Florida attractions now, including staying at Universal
> So, that is why there are more strollers, ECV's and more people at Universal.   The exodus to Universal has been going on for a while now due to what disney has become now.  I don't see it slowing down either, as disney is only thinking about making their share holders happy and don't seem to care about the guests anymore.  It's sad for them, but Good for Universal, Sea World, etc.
> 
> Ruth



I`m so glad you enjoyed reading along Ruth, thank you for your kind comments along the way too. 

Arizona and Tennessee will be wonderful to visit I`m sure, seeing family and friends is priceless. 

And I`m sure you`ll be back at Universal and RP before you know it.

Yes, looking forward to May.....althought we never plan.....we still like to peruse everything Orlando and beyond........hope you`ll join along in that one too.......and thank you again......


----------



## schumigirl

puppawuppa said:


> Always love reading your trip reports. Thank you for taking the time to write them and love the pictures as well.
> Can't wait until the next one.
> Kim


  along again puppawuppa.....good to see you, it`s been a while......

Thank you so much, I`m so happy to read you enjoyed this one too and thank you for taking the time to comment too......I do appreciate it....

Yep, next one will be here before we know it.......


----------



## schumigirl

I-4Bound said:


> Wonderful, as always! ❤ May will be here before you know it!
> 
> I'm trip planning for summer right now, which always makes me happy. We won't be at Universal, but I'm itching to go back and try VC! Maybe next December. My hubby only has 2 more years of teaching before he retires, and we can travel outside of the school schedule!



Thank you so much Andrea......

And you`re getting your vacation sorted!!! I hope you`re heading somewhere nice......

Universal will still be there for sure, and oh I wish you could try VC sooner....you would LOVE it I`m sure. 2 years isn`t that long till your husband retires.....that will be lovely if you can travel whenever suits you, school dates can be so limiting. 

Thank you again for all your comments too....always enjoy reading them......hope you`re all ok and keeping well.......


----------



## Worfiedoodles

Well Carole, you have done it again! What an amazing report! 

I love it all — the food photos, the commentary, and the pervasive sense of fun and relaxation— it is a privilege to come along on one of your fabulous adventures! 

Can’t wait for the next one, l’m ready for the PTR!


----------



## mnmmoney

Thank you so much for another wonderful trip report! Love reading them.  Love your detail and love, love the food pictures! we will be back for a week at RPR this May. Do you know when they are planning the refurb on Jakes and Islands? We enjoy both on every trip.


----------



## martikus

Thank you once again for sharing your trip.  Always so fun to read along.  Our 15 year old
Is hoping we’ll return at the end of May after 2+ years.  He’s most eager to try velicicoaster so it’s been fun to feel your excitement!  I think we may just add on the meetup tickets to end our trip with a bang.  After no real vacations for 2 years it will feel fun to splurge.  I had never heard of it until reading it here and now have done lots of research.  My child getting to ride until 1:30 seems like heaven for him.  Hopefully I can eat enough food to keep up .

thanks for always being willing to share your trips.  When I retire I want to be you guys just really enjoying vacations except on a cruise boat .


----------



## schumigirl

Worfiedoodles said:


> Well Carole, you have done it again! What an amazing report!
> 
> I love it all — the food photos, the commentary, and the pervasive sense of fun and relaxation— it is a privilege to come along on one of your fabulous adventures!
> 
> Can’t wait for the next one, l’m ready for the PTR!



Awwww.....thank you so much Maria........

I`m so happy you enjoyed it and we were so happy to meet up with you too this trip, that was fun!

PTR for May......

Need to work on that one soon.......


----------



## schumigirl

mnmmoney said:


> Thank you so much for another wonderful trip report! Love reading them.  Love your detail and love, love the food pictures! we will be back for a week at RPR this May. Do you know when they are planning the refurb on Jakes and Islands? We enjoy both on every trip.



Hey and   along mnmmoney........

I`m glad to see you post here today and so glad you enjoyed everything in it.....

And a trip to RP to look forward to.....fabulous!!! As for the refurb, I don`t think they`ve announced any details yet of when it`ll start. I doubt they`ll do both at the same time though.....yes, we like both places too.

Looking forward to getting back to see them in May too.......


----------



## schumigirl

martikus said:


> Thank you once again for sharing your trip.  Always so fun to read along.  Our 15 year old
> Is hoping we’ll return at the end of May after 2+ years.  He’s most eager to try velicicoaster so it’s been fun to feel your excitement!  I think we may just add on the meetup tickets to end our trip with a bang.  After no real vacations for 2 years it will feel fun to splurge.  I had never heard of it until reading it here and now have done lots of research.  My child getting to ride until 1:30 seems like heaven for him.  Hopefully I can eat enough food to keep up .
> 
> thanks for always being willing to share your trips.  When I retire I want to be you guys just really enjoying vacations except on a cruise boat .




Oh he will LOVE the Velocicoaster.....and yes riding it till the early hours of the morning will be spectacular.....the OI meetups are excellent and we hope to do one again someday if timing works out. 

I`m glad you enjoyed this one......and yes, enjoy those cruises when it`s time......Tom always wanted to do a round the world cruise, but I never liked the idea, so I doubt it`ll happen......lol.......

And thank you too for joining along.......


----------



## macraven

Need to go to bed 
See you when I wake up on the morning


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

schumigirl said:


> lol....we often joke it`s the worst sequel ever!! But, not as bad as the 3rd movie......
> 
> It`s so funny, we really thought we`d love the crepes, but eating a shower sponge is exactly what it was like.
> 
> Yes, conclusion coming soon.....meant to do it today, but it was one of those days where I was distracted all day....had a few friends drop in one after the other, which was lovely I have to say, but meant I didn`t get any TR done.


Oh the third one….definitely the weakest of the 4 Shrek films.
The 4th one is what the third one should have been imho.


----------



## BroadwayHermione5

schumigirl said:


> *We slept well......as we always do to be honest, but always awake with a sense of acute sadness on our last day......2 weeks just isn`t long enough for all we want to do in our trips. Our first Christmas trip we had only come for a week, then upped it a little each time, but we still hadn`t done everything we wanted to do this one. *
> 
> *Although we seemed to have been busy most of the time, but we do like a lot of down time. My idea of hell is running from one ride to another and not taking time to sit and just people watch or enjoy an ice cream. So we enjoyed some Club Lounge time and it gives me a chance to write down some notes from our trip as we give ourselves plenty of time to sit and just chill. *
> 
> *I showered and then opened the drapes........and what a view this morning.....lol......we had seen fog a few times before but this was thick. Even driving to do our tests the other morning, it had been foggy, but not this bad.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As we hadn`t packed last night, we decided to leave it till after breakfast as we had no plans to go to the park today, we would be leaving the hotel around 1pm so although we maybe could have fitted in a quick rumble on the Velocicoaster.....we didn`t. I think we were feeling a little sombre in general and decided to give it a miss. *
> 
> *Islands breakfast buffet is alway nice. And we it had been 2 years since we did it, so that was our plan this morning and I was hungry when we down.....visibly ignoring the suitcases we would aim to pack succesfully later without them bursting open!!
> 
> Islands is quiet around 8am and we do get a nice table and tell our waiter we`ll be doing the buffet, order tea which comes one cup at a time, one thing I`d change with all the breakfast options.....we much prefer a pot of tea and don`t like teabags, but it`ll make do.
> 
> I was sorry we didn`t get Mustapha as our waiter as he is a real superstar and one of their longest serving members of the team, but the one we had was nice too.
> 
> I got some smoked salmon to start, which was very nice and then opted for some bacon, those gorgeous peppery little sausages and pancakes with a pot or two of maple syrup......all in all a very nice breakfast and something different for our last day.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They have a lovely selection of items including cereals, breads, pastries and an omelette station and I think Tom got 2 sunny side up eggs, I don`t really eat eggs so didn`t bother. I did try their biscuits and gravy too, but the gravy wasn`t for me.
> 
> Islands and Jakes are due for a refurb, postponed from 2020 so we did take a LOT of pictures as it`ll not look anything like this once it`s been refurbed. It is a lovely restaurant whether it`s for breakfast or dinner.  Dinner menu is reduced right now as with many other places, but it`ll come back I`m sure. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After we had eaten, we headed back up to our room and began the dreaded task of packing........I genuinely dreaded this today as although we hadn`t been to a lot of our usual shopping haunts (thank goodness now) we still had a lot of stuff to pack!
> 
> Tom had the look of a man about to very bravely ask why we had bought all this stuff.....he got the look and I got my reply........lol......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *He has the patience of a saint!!!
> 
> The decorations we had bought from the Christmas store all went into my hand luggage so we didn`t have to worry about them, and they wrap them up so well, and we were glad to see they had all made it home safely again. So far every year`s purchases had all made it home in one piece.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The suitcases seemed to mock us somehow as we began to empty out both closets and pile everything we could in them.....darn I wish we had went and bought that 4th suitcase. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *I`m not quite sure how we managed it, well, we did leave a couple of items of clothing behind we decided we didn`t really need anymore, but not quite sure that made the slightest difference, but we did just manage to get the cases zipped up and Tom`s cabin baggage was filled to the brim too......yep, they were all full. *
> 
> *We headed down to empty our safety deposit box, thankfully that didn`t take up too much space in hand luggage, and bumped into Rob, one of the luggage guys who we`ve known forever but hadn`t seen him this trip, well we had but he was busy with a guest at the time, so it was lovely to see him and have a good old catch up with him. Such a lovely guy and so genuine. We mentioned to him we were concerned about our cases and would bring them down to weigh them, he said he`d be there. So after we got the items in the safe and handed the key back, we went back up and brought the cases down.*
> 
> *They were heavy, I could feel that just from wheeling them the tiniest of distance....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We handed them to the bell guy and when we told him what limit we had with weight, he raised one eyebrow and glanced at us and said, no that`s not what I`ve got here.......lol.......our cases were unsurprisingly overweight! *
> 
> *Well, as expected. So, we left the cases there and went back up to our room and headed up to the lounge to see a couple of folks there and two of the girls we had known from before, Alison and Katie had written a seperate card for us with some lovely words inside too, such a thoughtful gesture.
> 
> We did have a late checkout, but once we were organised we went back down to checkout so they could have the room for housekeeping as we really didn`t need it. Then again came back up to sit in the lounge as we waited for our friend to meet up before we left.
> 
> I will admit, I shed a few tears knowing we`ll be leaving soon, but pulled myself together before our friend appeared. He had txt to say he was on his way over from Sapphire and would be here soon. I do dread saying goodbye to him. He came up to the lounge and we headed down to the lobby and went over to pick up our cases when Marian appeared to say goodbye too.....she is a lovely lady who we have known for a while and we love to see her.
> 
> We chatted and passed some time and got the cases, but our friend was asking when we had to leave and we said well, in the next 15 minutes or so, he then disappeared talking into his phone. So we chatted to Marian and she looked at her phone and said, he`ll be right back......so once he came back, we all then headed out over the bridge and chatted some more. Tom headed down to get the car and while he was gone the lovely Mr Beiderman appeared to say goodbye to us as well. I was shocked as I saw him come down the bridge.....our friend had disappeared to call him to say we were ready to go.......we were thrilled he had taken the time out of his day to come and see us off......when Tom came back he also was surprised to see Mr Beiderman standing with us......we managed to have a nice chat with all of them, and many hugs and many, many thanks later we reluctantly set off on our journey to the airport, but did mention to my friend before we left, I hadn`t cried.......lol......that`s always an achievement for me!!
> 
> Once in the car however, the floodgates opened. *
> 
> *I think part of the issue for me this time was I was thinking about the last time we left this hotel......we never came back for 2 years. Now, my sensible head knew this wasn`t going to happen again, but it was still a thought that slipped in there now and again.
> 
> We got to the airport in nice time to return the car before the cut off time. As our flight was so early coming in, we had taken the car earlier than usual. So, handed it back and as is usual with Alamo, we had no hidden charges and everything was in place correctly. *
> 
> *Wandering across to the Terminal is like everyone else I`m sure, our least favourite thing to do.
> 
> Upstairs we found the VA check in and found the Premium check in lady......and armed with all our relevant info we hoped it was all in order. And they did check everything meticulously. The first thing they looked for was the Negative test result.......they checked us against our passports and then checked all the other info we had printed off.....anad again, like the lady in Manchester coming out, she commented she wished everyone would print all this info out, rather than faffing about trying to find it all on their phones which seemed to take longer for folks.
> 
> Now, once all our documents had been checked we headed down to the check in desk and the all important weigh in........the lady was lovely and very friendly saying how lovely it was to have the Brits back again and flights getting back to normal and then she stopped talking suddenly as Tom put the first case on........I burst out laughing at her face.......but she said oh wow, you`re well over......and that was only case number 1!!
> 
> Yes, almost $180 to pay.  I think she was being generous and could have charged us more! Well fair enough, we were a lot overweight.......usually they don`t bother, well, we have never been charged for being a few kilos over, but I think we should have got a 4th suitcase........lol......
> 
> Thank goodness they don`t weigh us!!!!
> 
> But, we got our boarding cards and headed off through to the departure area.
> 
> I brought out my cousins in NY christmas cards, I would post them here before we left. I had meant to do it a few days ago, but another thing we never got round to. *
> 
> *Tradition is to take some pictures of the beautiful tree in the central area.......and of course the beautiful flag of the USA. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We had a look at some of the stores but to be honest we were beginning to get a little hungry. 8am was a long time ago now, so we headed up to McCoys in the Hyatt. *
> 
> *They serve a bar menu all day and sushi and more starts at 5pm, but there were plenty of options for us and it is place we kept saying we should eat in. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It wasn`t busy at all this time of day.......we ordered a bottle of red wine, to drown our sorrows I guess and we fancied it.......*
> 
> *It is a nice menu and once we had a look through, we ordered the crawfish chowder to share as we had heard it was out of this world......and I have to say, it really was the best crawfish chowder we had ever eaten!!!! Sorry to Jake`s, but this blew that one out of the water!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom ordered the classic pizza and it did have a decent amount of meat on it, but the base was gorgeous......even I really enjoyed it, genuinely one of the nicest pizzas we`ve ever tasted. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I took a shine to the Hot Honey Chicken Club, Nashville chicken breast that came with a honey aioli and the usual mix of lettuce, tomato and bacon and even the fries were delicious too.
> 
> Both these meals were delicious and the wine was very nice too.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We sat to finish the wine and then very reluctantly headed down to go through the dreaded security......this can be a nightmare at times, and the lady at check in hadn`t added our Trusted Traveller number, so we didn`t have pre check that we should have. However it wasn`t too bad today and we got through in no time at all....but one of the most miserable parts of the journey, especially as you can see all the excited happy faces of travellers just arriving. *
> 
> *Once we got through we headed into Duty Free for some rum, Jack Daniels and anything else that takes our fancy, but we were disappointed with the choice available this time......I can`t remember what we did buy but there were 4 bottles and we`d pick them up before boarding the plane.
> 
> Our plane was showing on time which is always good. It`s at this point when you know the trip is finally over, you just want to get home so the quicker we could get this done the better.
> 
> We were among the first to board and got our seats, made ourselves comfy and enjoyed our little glass of sparkly........always a nice little way to start the flight off. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is always a busy cabin and we had very rarely seen empty seats, well we had on the way out, but I think that was the first time.
> 
> Wearing the masks was a little annoying, but most folks took their time eating and drinking, but it wasn`t too bad and if you did forget, they did gently remind you and thankfully we had no one in this cabin who tried to be difficult. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We took off at 7.30pm which was only a few minuted  late, and seeing the lights of Orlando for the last time is not as sad as I thought tonight......now we were excited to get home. *
> 
> *The Captain announced it would be a very short flight at 7hrs......crikey, that was fast......then he said it might be a little turbulent.......lol....I don`t mind turbulence at all, but most hate it. I didn`t care, the quick flight would be worth it.
> 
> We had our drinks service early in the flight and then had more brought with the meal. I would sleep!!
> 
> Tom and I both reclined as there was no one behind us and started to watch the same movie....The Hitman`s Wife`s Bodyguard that I had started to watch on the way out but didn`t get to finish.......it was hilarious, one of the funniest films I`d watched in a while. Tom liked it too.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We had eaten a larger meal earlier as sometimes the food from the American side can be completely inedible......but although we weren`t exactly starving, we managed to enjoy a little of the food. And Cabin crew were very generous with the wine tonight too!*
> 
> *There was little salad with olives, mozarella and artichoke, followed by teriyaki chicken for which I didn`t touch the rice or the dreaded veg of the devil.....green beans! And a very nice little cheesecake.......we both went for this tonight as the alternative was salmon, and although we both love salmon, we weren`t sure what would it be like after being zapped in an airline warming oven.
> 
> It was actually very nice to be honest, couldn`t have picked out it was supposed to be teriyaki if my life depended on it, but it was decent enough.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After we finished, we used the bathroom and settled down to finish the movie, then I planned to sleep......reclined fully, got my pillow, blanket, eye mask and feet warmer (they get cold on planes) and then seat belt over the blanket in case they wanted to check and closed my eyes as the seat belt sign went on and the pilot announced we were flying in to that turbulence he promised. *
> 
> *I felt a few rumbles and then I woke up almost 3.5 hours later having slept through it all again.......I think I was vaguely aware of it once or twice, but it didn`t disturb me at all. Tom marvels at how I can sleep through it every time.....doesn`t bother me and I tell him it feels like I`m being rocked to sleep......Cabin Crew always marvel too how I can do it........
> 
> It`s good to sleep through the night flight if you can though as it can feel longer.
> 
> About an hour before landing they brought round breakfast......we both enjoyed a just ok cup of tea and they offered a cheese or ham and cheese croissant with some fruit and and oatmeal something or other......I detest oatmeal and so does Tom, so that was untouched. The fruit was nice and we still can`t decide if we had cheese on the croissant or not....there was no ham for sure and not even a smidge of cheese, but it was supposed to have it. To be honest, we didn`t touch it after one bite.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We landed around 7.30am which was excellent, but then we had an airbridge issue again......we had to wait until they sorted it, which seemed forever, but eventually after about a 15 minute wait it attached and we were off. *
> 
> *With the new terminal immigration is now scanner only, we didn`t even see an officer so straight through and down to the baggage carousels where we usually wait for ages for the luggage to come out.
> 
> Everyone looks so tired and groggy and we ended up standing beside the one woman who was as fresh as paint and chatty!!
> 
> The carousel started and we were stunned to see our cases come off first, well in the first 10 cases.....all 3 of them!!! This was a first.......we grabbed them and hot footed it through to make the walk back to the Radisson where we planned to sit and enjoy their buffet breakfast as we waited on our car service come pick us up.
> 
> But, as always there was a sting in the tale.
> 
> The Radisson has a very good buffet for breakfast, and we were glad to see it being offered again. They always have very nice hot options with bacon and so on, so I got some toast and lots of bacon, would pop back up for some Brie and proscuitto after that.
> 
> Tom was up at the same time but had spotted Prosecco, and the bottle had just been opened.....so he came back with a glass each for us. Nice!!
> 
> We had about 90 minutes before our car service picked us up at 10am so we took our time and enjoyed several more proseccos and some nice food as we relaxed and reflected on the journey and how quick it had been....a 7 hour flight was wonderful.
> 
> On our last glass of sparkly, we got a txt from Sue to say she was stuck in traffic and might be a little late, maybe an hour. Well, that was ok, she said she`d keep us updated. We got chatting to the waitress who said although they stop serving in about half an hour we were ok to sit in there till the cleaners came in. Fine by us as we had more than enough by then.
> 
> Got another txt from Sue to say she was still stuck and it looked a bad crash, she hadn`t moved in 2 hours. oops. We had a bad feeling. *
> 
> *We moved through to the bar as we were going to be here a while longer, and yes, we decided to order a bottle of sparkly.....I think our liver would be glad when we got home...... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Very long story short......Sue eventually said she was never going to make it to pick us up......the traffic hadn`t moved in over 4 hours and the air ambulance had arrived, gone and still nothing moved so we assumed someone had been killed and it was a very bad accident. *
> 
> *We then began to look at getting the train as the station is a short walk down the skywalk......so we decided that`s what we`d do. Sue felt dreadful for us, and we felt dreadful for her as she was stuck. She offered us some money back on what we had paid, but not a chance we`d take it, she`d still made the journey and these things happen. This was the first time it had happened to them and they`ve been doing airport runs a long time!
> 
> So, we saw there was a train in about 45 minutes, so we wandered down and asked if there were two first class seats available......when she saw the cost she said, oh lovey don`t you want to sit standard, that`s a lot of money......bless her. No, it was fine, we`d have a table and luggage would be close. We had to change further down the country, but that was ok. So we got our seats on the train and we set off home wishing we had done this about 3 hours ago....but we didn`t know she was going to be stuck all that time.
> 
> It was ironic our flight got in early, our luggage was first off but we were still at the airport almost 6 hours later. When we did get home, it had taken us longer to get there from the airport, than it had taken to travel from Orlando to Manchester.
> 
> Tom looked dreadful. He won`t mind me saying that, he hadn`t slept on the plane at all and although I had slept, I still had been awake for a ridiculous amount of time, so yes, we were shattered.
> 
> Usually we get home, sleep for a couple of hours, get up, eat and stay up till around 10.30pm. That way we don`t suffer too badly from jet lag. This was going to sting. We both closed our eyes on both trains, but never slept at all.....this was like torture and we still had quite a time to go before we made it home. We both felt sick and to be honest barely uttered a word to each other, but we were do glad of the first class compartments as having the table meant we could drop our heads slightly now and again.
> 
> Once we made it to the closest station we grabbed a taxi and made the final part of the journey home.
> 
> But, once we got home, I jumped straight in the shower and then by time I got out and hair dried, Kyle was home. And it was so good to see him!!! We had missed him a lot, and our last 3 visits at Christmas he was with us, so this felt good to be back home. And we were so glad we had put up all the trees, lights and decorations before we went as we could just switch them all on, then sit back and enjoy them finally.
> 
> We ordered Chinese food and we somehow managed to stay awake till around 10pm, then we were flagging completely.....I hadn`t even called my mum, but had sent a txt to say we were back. We were so tired our words began to not make sense, so that`s time to give up and go to sleep. *
> 
> *It did take us longer to get over it this time, but these things happen.
> 
> We were safely home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------*
> 
> 
> 
> *SOME FINAL THOUGHTS*​
> 
> 
> *It was wonderful finally being allowed to travel back to the USA after 5 cancelled or rather postponed trips we had booked. It was a hard 2 years but looking back it actually passed faster than we though it would. Although macraven, keishashadow, worfiedoodles and Lori will have my gratitude forever. As well as being very, very good friends who I am genuinely grateful for, they helped keep me grounded and listened to my groans about not travelling over the last two years. Thank goodness for friends who understand!!! *
> 
> *Someone asked me what our highlights were, and I can honestly say.....absolutely everything.
> 
> Getting to fly again was emotional, and despite no denying it`s a long flight, we loved every second. Setting foot in RP again was the next most emotional thing for sure.
> 
> The hotel itself for us, is one of our most favourite places and it didn`t let us down again. After reading some apparent reports of lack of housekeeping/cleanliness we didn`t find that at all. We had housekeeping every day and our room was immaculate and well supplied with anything we needed, no complaints from us at all. The hotel was immaculately clean everywhere we went and as always as soon as we stepped back into it, we felt as though we had never been away, it really is a home from home for us.
> 
> Staff were just as amazing as ever. There had been a lot of changes and so many folks we knew had left, but there were still some of our favourite folks still there which was lovely, and it was lovely meeting new ones too. Spending time with our friend especially and everyone in Strong water were the absolute best times!!
> 
> Meeting up with friends was definitely a highlight!!! Meeting up again with Keisha and her lovely mister was a joy and we were so happy to have spent such a lovely time with them, and in Disney of all places......lol......but it was a gorgeous and stunning resort and we were so happy to have finally seen it.
> 
> Maria and her husband too were a joy and for our first meeting it was just lovely. And meeting other folks for the first time too, folks who recognised us and said hello......always nice.
> 
> The parks were at their best. All the Holiday highlights were so much fun and just wandering somedays was enough for us and enjoying the vibe around both parks was a joy. And of course the Velocicoaster was amazing!! Being there for the Holidays was an added bonus as we just adore the parks anytime of the year!!
> 
> The weather was incredible!!! We were so lucky and didn`t have any cold weather the whole 2 weeks, not a drop of rain and we didn`t need the jackets we had packed....just in case. The skies were blue and sunny every day and it was the best Christmas trip weather we had seen.
> 
> Restaurants were a complete joy with some incredible meals enjoyed.....and why the scales were so terrifying when we got home.......
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *We enjoyed everything, well almost everything we ate and yes, we do like food pictures too. I know some folks find it odd to take food pictures, but it is a "thing" now and I think most folks like to see food pics....I know we do. But, we enjoyed all the restaurants we went to and couldn`t believe how many we didn`t get to visit this trip. We`ll certainly try to remedy that in the next few trips.*
> 
> *So, once again, we are at the end of another trip report, and for us a much longed for trip after so long.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your lovely comments along the way.....it honestly and truly means a lot anyone reads it, and it is lovely having folks join in along the way and hopefully enjoying it too......I do ramble on so much at times, so it`s a lot to get through at times!!!
> 
> So until next time........as of today we have 91 days till we fly in May......we will be at Sapphire Falls for that trip and so excited to get back again. Looking forward to that gorgeous heat again!!!
> 
> 
> Hope to see you all for that one too.......
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Such a stressful read towards the end from testing to luggage to the train home but I am so happy you were able to make it back! Hope you are staying safe across the pond!


----------



## musika

Loved your report. You have such a way of describing things, it feels like I'm chatting with a friend. Glad you enjoyed your long-awaited trip!


----------



## Seeker615

As always love your reports. My sister and I will be heading down to Universal early March for a short trip. We can't wait.


----------



## schumigirl

macraven said:


> Need to go to bed
> See you when I wake up on the morning


----------



## schumigirl

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> Oh the third one….definitely the weakest of the 4 Shrek films.
> The 4th one is what the third one should have been imho.



I don`t think I got through the 3rd or even attempted the 4th one. I think the second one put me off it......


----------



## schumigirl

BroadwayHermione5 said:


> Such a stressful read towards the end from testing to luggage to the train home but I am so happy you were able to make it back! Hope you are staying safe across the pond!



It was stressful at the time, looking back, maybe not so bad......lol......and at least on the train we weren`t cramped in with many other people as the first class carriage was quiet and you were well seperated from others.


----------



## schumigirl

musika said:


> Loved your report. You have such a way of describing things, it feels like I'm chatting with a friend. Glad you enjoyed your long-awaited trip!



Thank you so much, that is a lovely description. 

Yes, almost 2 years seemed far too long, and the trip went far too quick also, but onward and Tom just said last night he`s more looking forward to May than ever now. Usually it`s me getting too excited too early.....lol.....

Hope we see you on the next one too, it was lovely to read your comments along the way......


----------



## schumigirl

Seeker615 said:


> As always love your reports. My sister and I will be heading down to Universal early March for a short trip. We can't wait.



Fabulous!! Hope you have a wonderful time in March, can`t be far away now.....and thank you, I`m so glad you enjoyed reading it when it finally happened.....


----------



## KathyM2

Another great TR as usual!! Thanks for sharing!! The end of a trip is always sad...but you guys usually have another one planned to look forward to before too long!! Looking forward to reading the next TR too lol!!


----------



## ofcabbagesandkings

My kids will definitely want to order the crepes so thanks for the warning, yours is the second bad review of them I've read on these boars. My kids are quite spoiled as I learned how to make crepes over the pandemic and I've been perfecting my technique, but of course it's always lovely to let someone else handle the prep and cleanup. But it sounds like these will be soundly rejected, so better to save the money for more Butterbeer ice cream!


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> Another great TR as usual!! Thanks for sharing!! The end of a trip is always sad...but you guys usually have another one planned to look forward to before too long!! Looking forward to reading the next TR too lol!!



Thanks Kathy

I`m so glad you enjoyed it and always enjoyed seeing your comments along the way too.

We have 3 trips booked this year, May, September for our 30th wedding anniversary .......looking forward to that, and especially looking forward to November/December for a family trip where Kyle is planning to come with us.

Thank you once again for being a part of it.......


----------



## schumigirl

ofcabbagesandkings said:


> My kids will definitely want to order the crepes so thanks for the warning, yours is the second bad review of them I've read on these boars. My kids are quite spoiled as I learned how to make crepes over the pandemic and I've been perfecting my technique, but of course it's always lovely to let someone else handle the prep and cleanup. But it sounds like these will be soundly rejected, so better to save the money for more Butterbeer ice cream!



Oh really, we thought we were the only ones who hated them......lol.......yes, many seem to love them. I`m not the biggest fan of crepes and only make them for 1970`s dishes like cherry flambe and such which is only occasionally, so they`re not a favourite thing anyway, but these were not good. 

Butterbeer ice cream is SOOOOO much nicer for a treat. 

Hope you enjoyed reading along and appreciate your comments too.......


----------



## LisaDougKaylee

Thank you for your trip reports! I don't post often, but ALWAYS read them! So fun and full of details! Your pictures always make me smile. Especially the food and drinks! I'm so happy you've been able to return from across the pond...more trip reports to read! Looking forward to your May trip.


----------



## shh

Gr8t Fan said:


> It sounds like they were quite stingy with the beef brisket filling, which is exactly the opposite of what we experienced. We had the exact crepes you tried (lemon blueberry and beef brisket) when we were there in mid-December and they were DIVINE!


That is so strange...how different the quality control is - in the same timeframe. One person gets an abundance of meat...another guest gets a sliver. 

Most places have very regimented recipes and pre-portioned size specifications they note in writing for staffs, to ensure consistent quality control - especially on the pricier items like meat and seafood proteins. 1/4 lb per meat in every sandwich...X ounces of tuna in a sushi roll...whatever. 

Given all the supply chain issues every food service place is now facing, I suspect the day Carole visited, they may have been running low on ingredients/inventory. I have a feeling the manager told the staff to put less in every serving to stretch it out.


----------



## PollyannaMom

Just finished catching up on your last couple of days.  (I would have been _frantic_ with all the testing and travel paperwork.)

Thank you so much for taking the time to share your experiences and photos!!

We had a Universal trip canceled by the pandemic as well (in March 2020, _just_ as everything hit) and it's been nice to read along and start dreaming of going back.


----------



## shh

keishashadow said:


> Dolphins are lovely but, Manatees are my people.
> 
> any pictures of those adorable creatures


You should bookmark this cam and visit if you're ever near there: 
https://www.visitmanateelagoon.com/manatee-cam


----------



## schumigirl

LisaDougKaylee said:


> Thank you for your trip reports! I don't post often, but ALWAYS read them! So fun and full of details! Your pictures always make me smile. Especially the food and drinks! I'm so happy you've been able to return from across the pond...more trip reports to read! Looking forward to your May trip.



Well, I`m glad to know you`re reading and enjoying it, but so glad you posted!! 

Thank you so much, I do appreciate it so much.....I love pictures in a TR and yes, food pictures too...... 

And please stop by and post on the May when, would love to see you there....we can`t wait to get back and we have 23 nights so it might be a long one......lol.....


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> That is so strange...how different the quality control is - in the same timeframe. One person gets an abundance of meat...another guest gets a sliver.
> 
> Most places have very regimented recipes and pre-portioned size specifications they note in writing for staffs, to ensure consistent quality control - especially on the pricier items like meat and seafood proteins. 1/4 lb per meat in every sandwich...X ounces of tuna in a sushi roll...whatever.
> 
> Given all the supply chain issues every food service place is now facing, I suspect the day Carole visited, they may have been running low on ingredients/inventory. I have a feeling the manager told the staff to put less in every serving to stretch it out.



That certainly could have been the case with the lack of filling, but the thing that was really bad, was the actual chewy, spongy crepe itself.......I swear shh I felt I was eating a bath sponge! 

Won`t be trying them again that`s for sure.....my mister won`t even consider them again to be honest.....


----------



## schumigirl

PollyannaMom said:


> Just finished catching up on your last couple of days.  (I would have been _frantic_ with all the testing and travel paperwork.)
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to share your experiences and photos!!
> 
> We had a Universal trip canceled by the pandemic as well (in March 2020, _just_ as everything hit) and it's been nice to read along and start dreaming of going back.



Oh no, thank you for your lovely comments along the way, it is so nice to have such lovely folks to chat to while it`s running. Yes, frantic was one word to describe me as I was almost having a panic attack at one moment! Hopefully the worst is over now and any testing stays the same or even better is removed, and no new rules brought in suddenly again. 

Oh that`s not fun you having cancelled too! Oh goodness it was a nightmare, and to have to cancel last minute must have been truly awful!! Yes, hopefully you`ll get back soon......thank you again......


----------



## schumigirl

shh said:


> You should bookmark this cam and visit if you're ever near there:
> https://www.visitmanateelagoon.com/manatee-cam



That looks amazing.....thank you so much for posting......


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> We have 3 trips booked this year, May, September for our 30th wedding anniversary .......looking forward to that, and especially looking forward to November/December for a family trip where Kyle is planning to come with us. He has so many plans for other trips throughout the year so we were glad he can take 3 weeks vacation to join us for the Holiday trip this year. It fitted in with his and GF plans for this year so we are honoured he fitted us in.....lol......think this might be the last time for a Christmas trip though, which is ok, so we`ll make the most of him being with us for that one.



3 trips this year, and long too!! That's so exciting!! Also, thrilled for you that Kyle and his GF are going with you!! My son is planning on bringing his GF to South Florida with us this year in March, it will be the first time he's bringing a girlfriend on a family trip...ought to be fun...and interesting lol. It's nice that Kyle is more of an adult now but still enjoys trips with you guys. I hope my son will do that too...probably only as long as I'm paying lol.


----------



## schumigirl

Sounds a lovely trip to South Florida you have coming up.....and very soon!!! Hope you have a blast down there......


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Such a great trip report!!!!  

I can understand your annoyance and frustration over the quick change of requirements to get home.  For us Canadians, we have been needing to do this for months (and our federal government has announced they have zero interest in dropping it even though our chief medical officer has stated that it not needed)and we will be doing it for the foreseeable future for now    Now add to that stress no tests available for many travelers.  I have found a test ( I paid for it vs the free ones hard to find ones in Florida) where we have the kit already for us to use and we have a telehealth appointment to supervise the test and get the required documentation required to travel home with a negative result.  It was soooo worth the money to now not have to worry about securing an appointment or drive around to find a testing site.  I do have backup appointments in case these are inconclusive.

Right now, we have to lay low so that we don't test positive before we leave  We still have a higher number of active cases than I am comfortable with. For some reason, it hasn't dropped down yet in our region   Oh well, we will lay low for the next 15 days before we have to test.  

I had to keep telling myself only 16 more days when I stepped outside this morning and my lungs were burning from the cold air.  I am beyond excited to be in the final countdown now.  Since we had been planning a quick last minute tropical getaway when the world shut down - it has been a very long 2 yrs.  

I am like you, we are foodies at heart.  We love great food and good service.  I am sure we will be taking food pictures and sharing with family along the way.  

It is wonderful that you have 3 trips for 2022!  That is awesome...and that one of those is with Kyle!  I know all three kids have asked to come along in the suitcases with us lol.  Not this time, but I have a feeling once Dh experiences some of Orlando and the parks, we will be planning a family trip for everyone  I would love one family trip where we can experience the parks with grown kids (and Gd in tow).  

I can't wait for a new trip report to start.   How many more days until you leave?


----------



## macraven

I am so delighted that Schumi shares her trips with us regularly!
This year we get a bonus as she has more trips to the states and that means, more trip reports!

I am so anxious for the month of May as her next now RP trip is only going on 3 months away….

i am on the seat of my pants just waiting until May when the next trip begins to the edge of my seat for May to come quickly


----------



## schumigirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Such a great trip report!!!!
> 
> I can understand your annoyance and frustration over the quick change of requirements to get home.  For us Canadians, we have been needing to do this for months (and our federal government has announced they have zero interest in dropping it even though our chief medical officer has stated that it not needed)and we will be doing it for the foreseeable future for now    Now add to that stress no tests available for many travelers.  I have found a test ( I paid for it vs the free ones hard to find ones in Florida) where we have the kit already for us to use and we have a telehealth appointment to supervise the test and get the required documentation required to travel home with a negative result.  It was soooo worth the money to now not have to worry about securing an appointment or drive around to find a testing site.  I do have backup appointments in case these are inconclusive.
> 
> Right now, we have to lay low so that we don't test positive before we leave  We still have a higher number of active cases than I am comfortable with. For some reason, it hasn't dropped down yet in our region   Oh well, we will lay low for the next 15 days before we have to test.
> 
> I had to keep telling myself only 16 more days when I stepped outside this morning and my lungs were burning from the cold air.  I am beyond excited to be in the final countdown now.  Since we had been planning a quick last minute tropical getaway when the world shut down - it has been a very long 2 yrs.
> 
> I am like you, we are foodies at heart.  We love great food and good service.  I am sure we will be taking food pictures and sharing with family along the way.
> 
> It is wonderful that you have 3 trips for 2022!  That is awesome...and that one of those is with Kyle!  I know all three kids have asked to come along in the suitcases with us lol.  Not this time, but I have a feeling once Dh experiences some of Orlando and the parks, we will be planning a family trip for everyone  I would love one family trip where we can experience the parks with grown kids (and Gd in tow).
> 
> I can't wait for a new trip report to start.   How many more days until you leave?



Thank you pumpkin.....I`m glad you enjoyed it. 

Yes, it was a long 2 years for sure! I have to admit I can`t complain about the avaability of appointments for any testing we needed doing, just such a faff making sure we had all the right ones. But, fingers crossed everything runs smoothly for you and yes, law low........hide if necessary!! 

One of my friends is beside herself with excitement, her son who is 31 is going with them to Orlando in April, she found out yesterday the other son who is 33 is going to go with them too......circumstances worked in his favour, so yes, family trips with grown up kids and yes, when grandkids come along that`ll be special too. 

We are at 89 days as of today.........not that I`m counting. 

Glad to see your comments along the way......


----------



## schumigirl

Thanks mac....you know how much I love writing them!! 

Yes, we are excited for the trips this year, May is just around the corner now and I am SO especially excited for HHN this year   

And yes, looking forward to Kyle joining us again........

Always glad to read you`ve enjoyed them too


----------



## dol

Big time lurker here but I have to write a schumigirl/Carole tribute! After 2 nights at Royal Pacific, I checked in to Sapphire Falls for one night to save a couple bucks. I just left Strong Water after going in on your recommendation. Loved it! Awesome, complex drinks and great food. Maggie and the rest of the staff send their love. Of course they knew who you and Tom are!  I also have to thank you for sharing your Velocicoaster experience. After getting knocked around on RRR in November I skipped VC thinking I’m just too old for coasters. This week I put my big girl pants on after reading your TR and loved it! So smooth! Rode it twice! So a great big thank you for your TRs!!!!


----------



## schumigirl

dol said:


> Big time lurker here but I have to write a schumigirl/Carole tribute! After 2 nights at Royal Pacific, I checked in to Sapphire Falls for one night to save a couple bucks. I just left Strong Water after going in on your recommendation. Loved it! Awesome, complex drinks and great food. Maggie and the rest of the staff send their love. Of course they knew who you and Tom are!  I also have to thank you for sharing your Velocicoaster experience. After getting knocked around on RRR in November I skipped VC thinking I’m just too old for coasters. This week I put my big girl pants on after reading your TR and loved it! So smooth! Rode it twice! So a great big thank you for your TRs!!!!



Well, dol I am so glad you came out of lurkdom!!

What a lovely post!!! 

I am so happy you enjoy the TR`s and thrilled to hear you enjoyed the Velocicoaster too, and to ride it twice is wonderful. Yes, completely opposite experience from RRR which my bones don`t thank me for anymore.....not my head.....lol.......but yes, VC is so smooth you do feel like you are gliding, at speed but still so smooth. 

And also thrilled you enjoyed Strong Water.......Maggie is a real gem in there and such a lovely, lovely person, I`m glad you got to meet her, well they all are just the most wonderful of folks. And thank you for passing on such good wishes from them, we absolutely adore them in there and yes food and drinks are second to none. 

I never lie when I say it`s the best bar for service, food and drinks in the whole of UOR.

Thank you so much for posting, I really appreciate that.  I had the biggest smile on my face reading your post.......so please, don`t be a stranger in the next one too......would be lovely to see you


----------



## Cara

Carole, I am behind (catching up today), but I was reading this morning and arrived at your crepe reviews. I scrolled and saw the photos first and my initial thought was, "EW, that looks DISGUSTING." I'm so sorry that they were, in fact, disgusting! 

I am also writing to share some exciting news! I may have said we are taking our daughter, son-in-law and grandson (who will have just turned 2!) to Disney for four nights in November. We've rented DVC points for a two-bedroom at Bay Lake Tower. My husband and I are planning to stay in Orlando for several days after they leave. We've been debating where to stay when, lo and behold, yesterday I received an email from an unnamed travel agent about an unbelievably good deal at Royal Pacific -- $246 per night, including taxes, fees and free parking. We stayed at RPR in... 2006, maybe?... and really loved the hotel. So we're tacking on four nights at RPR in November. I mean, we had to with that rate! I will be again poring over your trip reports for suggestions!!


----------



## dez1978

schumigirl said:


> Thank you pumpkin.....I`m glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Yes, it was a long 2 years for sure! I have to admit I can`t complain about the avaability of appointments for any testing we needed doing, just such a faff making sure we had all the right ones. But, fingers crossed everything runs smoothly for you and yes, law low........hide if necessary!!
> 
> One of my friends is beside herself with excitement, her son who is 31 is going with them to Orlando in April, she found out yesterday the other son who is 33 is going to go with them too......circumstances worked in his favour, so yes, family trips with grown up kids and yes, when grandkids come along that`ll be special too.
> 
> We are at 89 days as of today.........not that I`m counting.
> 
> Glad to see your comments along the way......


Well this post made me create my own countdown bc I knew our trips overlapped lol.  I thought oh it can't be that soon already.  We are at 106 days.  Time is really flying by this winter.  I feel like the last couple of years I've really begun to understand the saying "The years are short, but the days are long".  When your kids are little and you are in the middle of toddler tantrums and snotty noses and sleepless nights it seems like time just draaaaags on.  But now they are 7 (almost 8 how is that possible) and 10 and 1/2 (that half is very important lol) and I wonder how we got here so fast. We were at a wrestling tournament the other day and watching the little kids, like 5&6 and I just don't remember my kids being that little wrestling, even tho I know they were.  Then I think it won't be any time at all and we'll be in your situation.  Able to travel when we want, and having adult kids who only sometimes get to tag along, and that doesn't seem right either.  Parenting is weird lol


----------



## Cara

Back again -- still not at the end, but I have to say **I** was stressed reading about your experience with testing and safe and travels and all. What a nightmare!!! I am so sorry your last day was like that.


----------



## luvpoohandcompany

Thank you so much for sharing your trip with us. I’ve loved reading along. My goodness I was anxious for you reading about all the testing and travelling home issues but I’m so glad you ended on a high note with a wonderful last night!
I can imagine how exhausted you both were when you finally made it home. We used to have to fly through London and the wait between arriving in London and getting to N.Ireland was always when I felt at my absolute worst! It was also when I discovered brandy and ginger went a long way towards easing the sick/yucky feeling 
Hope you’re enjoying counting down until your May trip. I look forward to following along


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> Carole, I am behind (catching up today), but I was reading this morning and arrived at your crepe reviews. I scrolled and saw the photos first and my initial thought was, "EW, that looks DISGUSTING." I'm so sorry that they were, in fact, disgusting!
> 
> I am also writing to share some exciting news! I may have said we are taking our daughter, son-in-law and grandson (who will have just turned 2!) to Disney for four nights in November. We've rented DVC points for a two-bedroom at Bay Lake Tower. My husband and I are planning to stay in Orlando for several days after they leave. We've been debating where to stay when, lo and behold, yesterday I received an email from an unnamed travel agent about an unbelievably good deal at Royal Pacific -- $246 per night, including taxes, fees and free parking. We stayed at RPR in... 2006, maybe?... and really loved the hotel. So we're tacking on four nights at RPR in November. I mean, we had to with that rate! I will be again poring over your trip reports for suggestions!!



Cara, that is fabulous news!! 

It`s been that long since you stayed at RP! Oh wow, you`re in for a treat.......anything you want to know, ask away.

And spening such a lovely time with the family will be so lovely.......and at 2 he`ll love everything. Bay Lake Towers look gorgeous too. Oh that is exciting news.

Yes, lol.....the crepes were not nice!!


----------



## schumigirl

dez1978 said:


> Well this post made me create my own countdown bc I knew our trips overlapped lol.  I thought oh it can't be that soon already.  We are at 106 days.  Time is really flying by this winter.  I feel like the last couple of years I've really begun to understand the saying "The years are short, but the days are long".  When your kids are little and you are in the middle of toddler tantrums and snotty noses and sleepless nights it seems like time just draaaaags on.  But now they are 7 (almost 8 how is that possible) and 10 and 1/2 (that half is very important lol) and I wonder how we got here so fast. We were at a wrestling tournament the other day and watching the little kids, like 5&6 and I just don't remember my kids being that little wrestling, even tho I know they were.  Then I think it won't be any time at all and we'll be in your situation.  Able to travel when we want, and having adult kids who only sometimes get to tag along, and that doesn't seem right either.  Parenting is weird lol



You won`t think it`s not right when your kids are adults though. Some of my friends say best trips to Orlando have been with their adult kids. It`s a true pleasure they still want to come. 

Being able to travel when we like has been the best part of Tom`s early retirement.......I don`t think we`ll beat 2018 when we visited Orlando 5 times that year, but there are other places we might start thinking about soon. 

106 days will pass in no time at all.


----------



## schumigirl

Cara said:


> Back again -- still not at the end, but I have to say **I** was stressed reading about your experience with testing and safe and travels and all. What a nightmare!!! I am so sorry your last day was like that.



lol......I was stressed reliving it to be honest.......I felt my palms get sweaty as I typed! 

It was a very unusual last full day to say the least, hopefully it won`t be like that again....surely not possible......famous last words lol......


----------



## schumigirl

luvpoohandcompany said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your trip with us. I’ve loved reading along. My goodness I was anxious for you reading about all the testing and travelling home issues but I’m so glad you ended on a high note with a wonderful last night!
> I can imagine how exhausted you both were when you finally made it home. We used to have to fly through London and the wait between arriving in London and getting to N.Ireland was always when I felt at my absolute worst! It was also when I discovered brandy and ginger went a long way towards easing the sick/yucky feeling
> Hope you’re enjoying counting down until your May trip. I look forward to following along



Thank you so much, I`m so glad you enjoyed this one too and it was always lovely to read your comments.

Yes, our last night was wonderful, and just what we needed.....those guys in Strong Water are the best tonic! And yes, we were completely exhausted that night. You know when you can`t even think of the words you`re trying to say, it`s time to go to bed.

Oh brandy and ginger......lol, never tried that one!! I can imagine how you felt waiting to get home to NI. I stopped in Heathrow twice taking my mum back to Glasgow after we visited NY together......oh lord, never again!!! And she doesn`t drink so wouldn`t visit the champagne and oyster counter they have there.......lol.....so I had tea......not the same!! 

Yes, enjoying the new countdown and look forward to seeing you on the next one too.....it`s just around the corner.........


----------



## KathyM2

schumigirl said:


> Just him.......so it`ll be nice to be the 3 of us again. Timing all worked out well.
> 
> How lovely though your son is travelling with you, yes, I agree I think it`s wonderful adult kids of any age still want to go with us. Florida is an acceptable trip for all my friends adult kids....no one gets teased for going, in fact some ask if they can come too......lol.......
> 
> Sounds a lovely trip to South Florida you have coming up.....and very soon!!! Hope you have a blast down there......



For sure Florida is a great trip no matter what age you are...there is certainly something for everyone, theme park lover or not!! 

Yes, can't wait to be in the warm sun, it's so miserably cold here right now!! I'm sure you can relate!


----------



## angryduck71

Finally caught up (again!) -- ripped or severely strained a ligament in my wrist/hand (playing tennis of course) and have been staying off the computer (and sitting on the couch pouting!).  It will eventually heal, so no worries -- just saying why I got behind once again.  I love reading your reports (as you know).  I have to say -- I have been stressed about what procedures will be to travel when we go on our England trip.  Your report did not help (just kidding!).  I hate you had to go through all of that.  What a pain!  BUT, glad you finally got back here!

Hope your May trip is much less stressful on the travel part!    

I really feel like I should give Velocicoaster another chance.  I just felt so sick after.... kind of scared.  But, Davy said he thought it was much better the second time he did it....  maybe next time!  Your report is giving me courage to try again...   

Thanks again for a fun report!!!


----------



## schumigirl

KathyM2 said:


> For sure Florida is a great trip no matter what age you are...there is certainly something for everyone, theme park lover or not!!
> 
> Yes, can't wait to be in the warm sun, it's so miserably cold here right now!! I'm sure you can relate!



Oh absolutely Kathy....we have some friends who go to South Florida and have never set foot in Orlando....I do try to convince them though. 

Yep, I don`t think we`re as cold as some places, but it`s not nice here right now either, fingers crossed we all get some nicer weather soon....


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> Finally caught up (again!) -- ripped or severely strained a ligament in my wrist/hand (playing tennis of course) and have been staying off the computer (and sitting on the couch pouting!).  It will eventually heal, so no worries -- just saying why I got behind once again.  I love reading your reports (as you know).  I have to say -- I have been stressed about what procedures will be to travel when we go on our England trip.  Your report did not help (just kidding!).  I hate you had to go through all of that.  What a pain!  BUT, glad you finally got back here!
> 
> Hope your May trip is much less stressful on the travel part!
> 
> I really feel like I should give Velocicoaster another chance.  I just felt so sick after.... kind of scared.  But, Davy said he thought it was much better the second time he did it....  maybe next time!  Your report is giving me courage to try again...
> 
> Thanks again for a fun report!!!



Oh no Alice.......I keep telling you sports aren`t good for you.....far too healthy......lol......jk, hope it improves soon though....will you be out for long???

I think by the time you come to England things will be better, well, I would hope so.

You have to try the VC again.....it is amazing!! I guarantee you`ll love it.....Honest, it`s a promise  

But, thank you....I`m so glad you enjoyed it........


----------



## angryduck71

schumigirl said:


> Oh no Alice.......I keep telling you sports aren`t good for you.....far too healthy......lol......jk, hope it improves soon though....will you be out for long???
> 
> I think by the time you come to England things will be better, well, I would hope so.
> 
> You have to try the VC again.....it is amazing!! I guarantee you`ll love it.....Honest, it`s a promise
> 
> But, thank you....I`m so glad you enjoyed it........



LOL -- my mom and Jason keep asking, "should you keep playing tennis?"  I say, "if you want me sane... yes!"  Anyway, I got hurt in late January.  I will likely be out until March.    Been a little down about it all.  But, today I decided to buck-up, do other training so I will be fit when I do play tennis again (as opposed to what I have been doing - sitting on the couch eating everything I can find).  I am also going to go watch one of my teams today.  I think that will cheer me up (even if I can't be down there playing today).  

For you, I shall try VC again!  I am not sure when we will go back, but Davy wants to do at least one more trip before he's off to college (which is only a couple of years away now!!!!).  I may go on an adult trip one of these days as well.  

I'll be looking forward to reading about your May trip!!!!  <3


----------



## schumigirl

angryduck71 said:


> LOL -- my mom and Jason keep asking, "should you keep playing tennis?"  I say, "if you want me sane... yes!"  Anyway, I got hurt in late January.  I will likely be out until March.    Been a little down about it all.  But, today I decided to buck-up, do other training so I will be fit when I do play tennis again (as opposed to what I have been doing - sitting on the couch eating everything I can find).  I am also going to go watch one of my teams today.  I think that will cheer me up (even if I can't be down there playing today).
> 
> For you, I shall try VC again!  I am not sure when we will go back, but Davy wants to do at least one more trip before he's off to college (which is only a couple of years away now!!!!).  I may go on an adult trip one of these days as well.
> 
> I'll be looking forward to reading about your May trip!!!!  <3



Oh you must feel like a caged lion not being able to play!! I know how much you love playing, watching is the next best thing I suppose....

March is not too far away......

I think you`ll love it this time....I really do. I`ve never raved about a coaster so much in my life. 

Will look forward to you following along in May too......it`s funny, it was this time 2 years ago we were planning to meet in that May!!! Who knew.........


----------



## MLB1974

Hi, Carole. I've been a total lurker on this trip report and just wanted to say thank you for sharing it. I've really enjoyed living vicariously through you, especially since we've postponed from September 2021 to January 2022 and now to the end of June 2022. I'm a teacher, and the second half of the school year cannot go quickly enough. -Michelle


----------



## schumigirl

MLB1974 said:


> Hi, Carole. I've been a total lurker on this trip report and just wanted to say thank you for sharing it. I've really enjoyed living vicariously through you, especially since we've postponed from September 2021 to January 2022 and now to the end of June 2022. I'm a teacher, and the second half of the school year cannot go quickly enough. -Michelle



Thank you so much for posting! I do appreciate it and thank you for the lovely comment......

Oh you must be so desperate to have your trip come around after so many changes, I can completely sympathise with you as I know exactly how you`re feeling about that....it`ll be so worth it though. I can only guess how stressful the last couple of years must have been as a teacher.

Don`t be a stranger, would love to see you post on the next TR.......and it`s always good to read of everyone else`s plans too...part of the fun!!  Thank you once again........


----------



## NancyLuvsMickey

Goodness, you finished this TR almost 2 weeks ago... I honestly didn't think it'd been that long since I was on the DIS... 

Well it sounds like you had a great trip, except for the last 2 days... My head would have exploded a couple times too while filling out all that paperwork... I'm surprised they didn't need the DNA of your first born since they needed everything else!!! 

I'm glad Sue wasn't involved in the accident... I don't know about over there, but over here people drive like idiots!!!! I wish we could shoot the cars with paint guns as a warning for other drivers to stay away from them!!!

These next 3 months are going to fly by before you're back "home"!!! And yes, you need a 4th suitcase in May!!!


----------



## schumigirl

NancyLuvsMickey said:


> Goodness, you finished this TR almost 2 weeks ago... I honestly didn't think it'd been that long since I was on the DIS...
> 
> Well it sounds like you had a great trip, except for the last 2 days... My head would have exploded a couple times too while filling out all that paperwork... I'm surprised they didn't need the DNA of your first born since they needed everything else!!!
> 
> I'm glad Sue wasn't involved in the accident... I don't know about over there, but over here people drive like idiots!!!! I wish we could shoot the cars with paint guns as a warning for other drivers to stay away from them!!!
> 
> These next 3 months are going to fly by before you're back "home"!!! And yes, you need a 4th suitcase in May!!!



lol.....time passes so quick!! 

Someone else said exactly the same thing.....DNA will be next! It was incredibly stressful and something we don`t usually get at all. We said it was so much easier a couple of years ago when our airline went bust while we were on vacation......repatriation was so simple in comparison!!! And of course, now the testing to get back into the UK has all gone, they decided it wasn`t doing any good.......lol......you have to laugh. 

Oh we have so many idiot drivers over here too. The thing is you can usually tell just by looking at them or their car that it`s going to be them.......

I think yes, we need another suitcase, might just buy one over there this time as we have much more time this trip. 

Thank you, yes, it was still a fabulous trip and was lovely having you along again.....and hope you`ll be there for the May trip, which yes, is just around the corner now!!! 

Hope you`re doing well.......


----------



## NashvilleTrio

schumigirl said:


> *But, as we were eating a lady came over and introduced herself as the lovely Melissa......NashvilleTrio on here.......I knew she was living here and she had posted maybe one day we`d say hello.......and it was tonight! *
> 
> *She was with her son and off to meet her husband, so we had a brief chat which was lovely, it`s always nice to be able to put a face to a name, and she was a very nice lady, we were so glad she had introduced herself to us.......
> 
> To be honest we put most of the food in the trash, we`d find something else later but for now we were heading to Hagrids. I think Melissa`s son told us he hadn`t waited long, so sounded good to us.
> 
> It really was quiet. *



It truly is a small world!!  I'm so glad we saw you and got to say hello.  

I'll be looking for you guys again at your next visit!


----------



## schumigirl

NashvilleTrio said:


> It truly is a small world!!  I'm so glad we saw you and got to say hello.
> 
> I'll be looking for you guys again at your next visit!



Absolutely, we’d love to say hello again when we visit in May if you’re around…….we were so glad you stopped to say hello that night……


----------



## wdwrule

Lovely trip report!  So glad you had a wonderful, well-deserved time. Velocicoaster is one of our favorites too!  Love that acceleration as you approach the top hat!  We gave Strong Water another go during a recent weekend and so glad we did. We ended up having Lenny while seated at the bar and he was just delightful!  So pleasant and caring… always checked in on us, made amazing drinks (I love gin and he recommended some that he made) and had fun conversations. Thanks for an amazing trip report!


----------



## Minnie17

Looking forward to another trip report!  Your writing and pictures are lovely.   Hoping the May trip is simpler when it comes to the testing.


----------



## schumigirl

wdwrule said:


> Lovely trip report!  So glad you had a wonderful, well-deserved time. Velocicoaster is one of our favorites too!  Love that acceleration as you approach the top hat!  We gave Strong Water another go during a recent weekend and so glad we did. We ended up having Lenny while seated at the bar and he was just delightful!  So pleasant and caring… always checked in on us, made amazing drinks (I love gin and he recommended some that he made) and had fun conversations. Thanks for an amazing trip report!



Thank you, I`m so glad you enjoyed the TR.....and yes the Velocicoaster is amazing!! 

Gin fan here too, well, certain ones. I used to say I wasn`t a gin fan, but seems I am! 

Hope to see you on the next one........


----------



## schumigirl

Minnie17 said:


> Looking forward to another trip report!  Your writing and pictures are lovely.   Hoping the May trip is simpler when it comes to the testing.



Thanks so much Minnie, I do appreciate your lovely comments and I`m so glad to see your posts on here. 

Oh goodness, yes, I`d love to think by then we won`t need to test at all coming to America since we are triple jabbed, but who knows......and yes, will look forward to seeing you on the next one too......


----------



## AuroraluvsPhillip

Hi Carole,
Thanks for sharing your long awaited "Return to America" with us. Sounds like your usual relaxing trip with lots of good eating, drinking and people watching. Of course the last two days sounded so stressful, I was thinking of you once Omicron became a "thing" and they were closing some borders. "At least they're there now," I said to myself, "and can finish their vacation."

My adult DD and I have May and September booked this year as well. Next month we plan to get TSA Precheck to make the airport lines a little better. 

My DD will definitely try out the VC, even though she can't tolerate the coasters as well anymore. We also want to do Hagrids at night if possible, we did it several times in 2019, but not at night because the parks were closed after we had dinner.

I'm going in this year with lower expectations and lots of patience. I'm sure we will have a great time just being back!


----------



## schumigirl

AuroraluvsPhillip said:


> Hi Carole,
> Thanks for sharing your long awaited "Return to America" with us. Sounds like your usual relaxing trip with lots of good eating, drinking and people watching. Of course the last two days sounded so stressful, I was thinking of you once Omicron became a "thing" and they were closing some borders. "At least they're there now," I said to myself, "and can finish their vacation."
> 
> My adult DD and I have May and September booked this year as well. Next month we plan to get TSA Precheck to make the airport lines a little better.
> 
> My DD will definitely try out the VC, even though she can't tolerate the coasters as well anymore. We also want to do Hagrids at night if possible, we did it several times in 2019, but not at night because the parks were closed after we had dinner.
> 
> I'm going in this year with lower expectations and lots of patience. I'm sure we will have a great time just being back!



Thank you so much Aurora......yes, once we were there we visibly relaxed and enjoyed it not knowing what was coming at the end lol......

How lovely you have the two trips booked with your daughter, May and September are two of the best times to go for us.....pre check is a fabulous idea for you both, anything to avoid lines helps for sure. 

I hope she does like the Velocicoaster and yes, Hagrid`s at night is wonderful, feels very different and a lot more fun in some ways. I`m sure you will still have an amazing time with your daughter on both trips.......don`t forget if you see us around the parks, please say hello.......and thank you again for all the lovely comments along the way. Stop by for the next trip report when it starts too........


----------



## disneyAndi14

Carole, thank you for the wonderful report. I have a few days off and have enjoyed finishing reading your report.
I’m so glad all worked out with the Covid testing, flight, and the unexpected train ride.
I hope you have a wonderful trip in May, we are going back the end of April for 7 nights and will spend time at Universal for a day or two. I am renewing our AP’s at Universal for 1 more year.
Our Disney AP’s expire the end of September and for the first time in many years I am not renewing. 
Thanks for the crepe review, I have heard the crepes were delicious from a few vloggers. I wonder if it was an off day or if they have started to cut corners on them.
It sounds like you had a nice trip and really enjoyed being back. This was very evident in your report! 
Thanks again and I look forward to another one!


----------



## schumigirl

disneyAndi14 said:


> Carole, thank you for the wonderful report. I have a few days off and have enjoyed finishing reading your report.
> I’m so glad all worked out with the Covid testing, flight, and the unexpected train ride.
> I hope you have a wonderful trip in May, we are going back the end of April for 7 nights and will spend time at Universal for a day or two. I am renewing our AP’s at Universal for 1 more year.
> Our Disney AP’s expire the end of September and for the first time in many years I am not renewing.
> Thanks for the crepe review, I have heard the crepes were delicious from a few vloggers. I wonder if it was an off day or if they have started to cut corners on them.
> It sounds like you had a nice trip and really enjoyed being back. This was very evident in your report!
> Thanks again and I look forward to another one!



Thank you Caroline, I have to say it`s quite sad to hear of so many folks not renewing their Disney AP over the last months. It`s hard to imagine how many things they seem to be doing wrong for the average guest. 

But, glad you have your April trip to look forward to and you get some Universal time too.......it`ll be fabulous. Oh yes, the crepes were such a disappointment, and since then, several have said the same about them.....I thought it was just us. 

It really was an amazing trip and so many simple things made us so happy.....yes, getting on the plane in the first place was just wonderful. 

I`m so glad you enjoyed reading along, enjoy your few days off you have an incredibly stressful job....you deserve to relax.....and yes, hope to see you on the next one too when it starts.......


----------



## schumigirl

​When we were in Strong Water one evening, we chatted to a couple called David and Amalie. He told us she read these trip reports and could I wish her a very Happy Birthday today.......Amalie is 30 today and I do hope you have a lovely day. I know he has a few things planned for her. 

Happy Birthday Amalie 🛍


----------



## schumigirl

May Trip Report is up and running.......

Couldn`t wait any longer....... ☺ 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...-nights-sapphire-falls-a-may-2022-tr.3873597/


----------



## Deb1993

Carole, I LOVED your report.   I'm so glad you and Tom were able to get back to your happy place and that it didn't disappoint.  I felt your tears of joy for sure.  Universal is our happy place too so I totally get it!!  Awesome that you got to ride VelociCoaster so many times.  You and Tom both look so wonderful and happy!  I love how the two of you go with the flow and stop to smell the roses - it's the best part of any trip.  Looking forward to reading your new report.  We're going back in August and cannot wait!!


----------



## schumigirl

Deb1993 said:


> Carole, I LOVED your report.   I'm so glad you and Tom were able to get back to your happy place and that it didn't disappoint.  I felt your tears of joy for sure.  Universal is our happy place too so I totally get it!!  Awesome that you got to ride VelociCoaster so many times.  You and Tom both look so wonderful and happy!  I love how the two of you go with the flow and stop to smell the roses - it's the best part of any trip.  Looking forward to reading your new report.  We're going back in August and cannot wait!!



Thank you Deb.......I`m so happy to hear that you enjoyed it so much! 

Yes, I think if you love Universal, you`ll get how excited we were to get back and no, it could never disappoint. The VC was definitely one of the biggest successes of this trip as we were so excited to get on it. 

We could never be the type of folks to rush from one place to the other, slow and easy suits us lol.......

And August for your next trip?? Again, it`s not that far away.......hope you have some plans in place already for that one, and thank you again for the lovely comments.......hope you enjoy the next one too


----------



## lebeau

schumigirl said:


> ​*It now, since 2019 has the addition of Tuk Tuk......a much needed quick service food option for the hotel. We haven`t actually eaten anything from there, but it does get very good reviews, we keep saying we`ll give it a try, but never seem to be hungry whenever we`re there or we`re heading out for food. *



We stayed in RPR once.  I think it was 2017.  We liked the hotel but didn't love it the way you do.  One of the big shortcomings for us with two young picky eaters at the time was food.  The food offerings were mostly upscale and not to the kids' liking with a heavy emphasis on Asian flavors.  We loved Jake's, but an affordable quick service was badly needed.  Glad to see they got one!



schumigirl said:


> *And of course we cannot wait to see this beautiful sight again.......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



My oldest is such a Christmas nut.  I can't wait to see all the holiday decorations when we go this year.


----------



## schumigirl

lebeau said:


> We stayed in RPR once.  I think it was 2017.  We liked the hotel but didn't love it the way you do.  One of the big shortcomings for us with two young picky eaters at the time was food.  The food offerings were mostly upscale and not to the kids' liking with a heavy emphasis on Asian flavors.  We loved Jake's, but an affordable quick service was badly needed.  Glad to see they got one!
> 
> 
> 
> My oldest is such a Christmas nut.  I can't wait to see all the holiday decorations when we go this year.



That can be a deal breaker for sure, places for kids to enjoy. Yes,  the resort suits us down to the ground, along with Sapphire of course! TukTuk does get very good reviews I have to say. 

Glad to see you have a Christmas trip sorted......we adore Christmas and everything that involves, and they do it so well in the hotels.


----------

